# Screenshots Channel (56K warning)



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2011)

If you want to share something cool, hot or just worth sharing snaps that you grabbed while playing your awesome(or not so awesome) game.. bring them here. Share with fellow gamers.

Please make sure that, image size is as least a possible(while maintaining the eye candy sutff) as there are some Limited Bandwidth users roaming here. And with the screenshot, drop a word or two about it. And please make sure that you are not drifting into game discussion while bragging about the Picture. If you do want to discuss about the game, just open a thread 



vamsi_krishna said:


> something cool, hot or just worth sharing snaps



^^this....
try not to post any - just another screenies, make sure they're cool enough


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

Crysis 2 ESRB Notice.This is exciting.

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/7603/crysis2demo201103072259.jpg 

Eagerly waiting for the 2nd warning


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

*i.imgur.com/tGr4b.jpg
Am I in heaven ?


----------



## Goten (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

^^^^Sweet.

Peace~~~!


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

*i51.tinypic.com/23k2534.jpg

I'm not gonna die..I have unlimited supply of parchutes


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

^^ Its *Just cause 2* right? Currently playing it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*



			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> Its Just cause 2 right? Currently playing it.


Yes its Just Cause 2. I also played this game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/371/dragonage22011030808470.jpg

I don't even know who that chick is. Information is still vague. But she is cool. Voice acting seems even more cooler.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

****Operation World Trade Centre****


*i48.tinypic.com/5ajpqd.jpg
*i46.tinypic.com/ngv7h3.jpg
*i49.tinypic.com/16k117o.jpg
*i50.tinypic.com/ml2qnq.jpg

Hahaha...Job done


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

^Loool!

Darnit! I've uninstalled it!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

*i53.tinypic.com/4jx6s1.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

@faun: So hott!


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*



Faun said:


> Am I in heaven ?



Now I know the secret behind your Avatar Faun 


Sharing my screenshot. Not a fancy gamer like yo all.. but made quite an effort to capture the action from one of the fav games, "Carmagadon II"

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/9168/crashvx.png


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*



			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> Now I know the secret behind your Avatar Faun


I knew that the day he changed his avatar.

@Faun
Man your character is kinda hot.

@ajai5777
Nice mission.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

*Some hilarious moments from COD MW Multiplayer*


*i52.tinypic.com/ml2xwz.jpg
*i54.tinypic.com/2mzkqw1.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/ei8llg.jpg
*i56.tinypic.com/148oq34.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/vh9smv.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/t560t1.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/rstn3a.jpg
*i56.tinypic.com/259kfis.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/33cls02.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/f0cj7a.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/6j3r7q.jpg
*i54.tinypic.com/2v80iok.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/25s22jl.jpg
*i54.tinypic.com/r09ybp.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/2sabhae.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/35k79cw.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

Please post one picture for post. Don't flood the thread with the posts. The size of thread is already 3MB. So, please post if you think that it deserves a post and only post one picture for a post.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

Anyone remember this *Dead City*?? 

*i.imgur.com/6SGz7.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

Damn bugghers! Don;t even let me take a swim in peace. 
*screenshot.xfire.com/s/111601912-4.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

Leap of faith in Crysis


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

headshot!!!!!! 
*i55.tinypic.com/3582sf4.jpg

*i55.tinypic.com/300d3ix.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

They've defo tweaked the graphics from the beta to demo.


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

DiRT 2 looks good as ever.
*i.imgur.com/FP6Ff.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DHJwk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5JCXp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mjbbf.jpg


*BTW, MODS, MAKE THIS STICKY*, since the "Game you are addicted to" thread has been locked, we need some place to share screenshots of games, let this be it.

Also posters, make sure images are 1024x768 or lower, larger images get loaded and it wastes bandwidth, increases the loading time of pages, and do NOT use imageshack then some images can't be viewed without registering.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

I thought sticking it on the day I created the thread. But let us see.. how the users posts. And loading a page with multiple images on a single post will definitely be a bane for Limited BW users. So, please take note of that. Also.. do you guys think 56k warning is needed?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

Its on DX11 right??? Damn it looks great I plated many times but never thought screenshots are this good.



			
				vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> do you guys think 56k warning is needed?


What is that???


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*



vamsi_krishna said:


> I thought sticking it on the day I created the thread. But let us see.. how the users posts. And loading a page with multiple images on a single post will definitely be a bane for Limited BW users. So, please take note of that. Also.. do you guys think 56k warning is needed?


Just put in a 56k warning, people know what they are getting into when they click such a link. Also write some rules in first post about image size(max 1024x768) and image hosts(anything except imageshack) in bold.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

A "56k Warning" is a nice way of telling someone they might stand a chance of a black hole opening up inside of their home if they use dialup and try to access a site bogged down with images or videos.

- urban dictionary.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

Oh yeah. Now I got that warning for the ones who have slow connections to keep out of this thread.
Well Yes I think you should include a 56k warning because many of the images in here are of large resolutions and this thread is really kinda heavy.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

A nice chat between Mason and Woods

*i54.tinypic.com/2layjjm.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/e0iexv.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*

Some Screenshots from Bulletstorm:

This is simply the best looking UE3 game I've seen, surpasses almost all games in terms of graphics and gameplay, if the minor stutter(during background texture streaming) is rectified then its a EPIC win(no pun intended).

*i.imgur.com/up6Uk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ORuBJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/x7775.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cDLIK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KUtE7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Rlwjk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hlSBc.jpg

PS: I've already passed the part in the resort like city, that place had beautiful sceneries, will post those screenshot during 2nd gameplay, for now enjoy these.

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




gameranand said:


> Its on DX11 right??? Damn it looks great I plated many times but never thought screenshots are this good.
> 
> 
> What is that???


yeah, DX11, Hardware deferred shadows, tessellated user car, crowd, cloth and water ambient occlusion in DX11 mode, also for some reason in DX11 the image looks sharper than in DX9(might be a rendering bug in DX9)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2011)

^I thought the guy in the first pic was Wolverine.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 14, 2011)

^Yeah, he is kind of similar to wolverine. 

Started Playing Dirt 2 yesterday. On level 11. 


*img846.imageshack.us/img846/5669/dirt2game20110314103347.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 14, 2011)

^^Get the Mitsubishi Lancer Evo or the Subaru Impreza, really good drifters.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah subaru impreza is too gud I played a lot with it.Now I am in level 44

*i56.tinypic.com/2hejc46.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/14vin1y.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 17, 2011)

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/5713/acbsp2011031708205387.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 26, 2011)

Rome in all its glory- 

This game is awesome. 

*i.imgur.com/ICfjK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gAUeP.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Deus Ex* 

*i.imgur.com/exAKV.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

@ Vamsi_krishna
Which game is that??? DA 2.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ Vamsi_krishna
> Which game is that??? DA 2.



its ACB


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow now AC also got some sexual content in this game. Thats good.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Wow now AC also got some sexual content in this game. Thats good.


AC1 had some to, but nothing comes close to Mass Effect 1+2 or Indigo prophecy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

^ and GTA SA+Hot coffee


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ and GTA SA+Hot coffee


That's just a mod, if you think about mods theres been plenty(tomb raider patches for start)


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys are forgetting *Singles:Flirt up your Life*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> That's just a mod, if you think about mods theres been plenty(tomb raider patches for start)



I hate to break this. Hot coffee is technically not a mod. It is just a 1mb file that unlocks which is there already in the game and which is locked by Rockstar. Unlike Tomb Raider mods which adds external content to the game. So, got it?  Just try it once.. you will get the point


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I hate to break this. Hot coffee is technically not a mod. It is just a 1mb file that unlocks which is there already in the game and which is locked by Rockstar. Unlike Tomb Raider mods which adds external content to the game. So, got it?  Just try it once.. you will get the point


I've tried it, not for minors  (I was back then)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

^ LOL. mee too. And my friends use to beg how to do it.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are some ACB screens, couldn't catch a moment like Vamsi's ,

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/2341/acbsp2011032318444001.jpg *img64.imageshack.us/img64/5582/acbsp2011032318493267.jpg *img683.imageshack.us/img683/8121/acbsp2011032318510349.jpg *img864.imageshack.us/img864/1785/acbsp2011032319001859.jpg *img193.imageshack.us/img193/259/acbsp2011032621353089.jpg *img121.imageshack.us/img121/4898/acbsp2011032701304120.jpg *img34.imageshack.us/img34/5856/acbsp2011032701310976.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

^ Thats why I run FRAPS all the time. You never know what will be there in the next corner


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

I use FRAPS too. But I think you still have to press F10 right? and in ACB Print Screen didn't work for me! It always came out with a Black screen


----------



## rajsujayks (Mar 27, 2011)

View attachment 4320

View attachment 4321

View attachment 4322


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2011)

Assassin's Creed 2, Venice
*i.imgur.com/6amK0.jpg



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Thats why I run FRAPS all the time. You never know what will be there in the next corner



I find steam client good for image capturing.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 27, 2011)

P.S. This is not a p0rn movie..its Assassins Creed Brotherhood 

*i51.tinypic.com/11uhxn5.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/33m53t5.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/21azb5j.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/63yjiq.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/2yn421l.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/5nvdzk.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/nh00mh.jpg

Ready to go again ? LMAO  
"Listen b!tch, Ezio's energy is not only for this purpose, he hast to a lot a fights"


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

I never thought that UBI will put any sexual content in this series but I guess I am wrong this is good. I am starting to like it and I think now I have one more reason to play this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 27, 2011)

WUT TEH HELLZ?!! Vamsi?!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Lucrezia Borgia is also hot.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 28, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Hey Lucrezia Borgia is also hot.



+1

grabbed ACB 2day. synched 7.5%. but i find this to be lacking in architectural details that AC2 had. 

will be posting screens soon , not of the above scenes though, i think the people had seen enough


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

@tkin
Where the hell in AC1 is a sexual scene??? I completed the whole game but didn't found any.


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @tkin
> Where the hell in AC1 is a sexual scene??? I completed the whole game but didn't found any.


Templer woman level? Although they blacked out the screen.



axes2t2 said:


> Hey Lucrezia Borgia is also hot.


And she's also into incest, yuck!!

Being Anonymous:
*i.imgur.com/Q2Mk5.jpg

Knight rider:
*i.imgur.com/1lkm9.jpg

Leap of Faith:
*i.imgur.com/YSAQC.jpg

Starting Kill Streak:
*i.imgur.com/ngt2s.jpg

Night Sky:
*i.imgur.com/qSeqp.jpg

Look Ma, I'm on top of the world:
*i.imgur.com/3gfA0.jpg

Yes, This is the highest point in game(almost as high as the Colosseum):
*i.imgur.com/jluRj.jpg



arpanmukherjee1 said:


> +1
> 
> grabbed ACB 2day. synched 7.5%. but i find this to be lacking in architectural details that AC2 had.
> 
> will be posting screens soon , not of the above scenes though, i think the people had seen enough


Yes, I agree that variation is a bit less than AC2 but by god Rome is absolutely HUGE, earning money is very very easy, I already have 60k in bank and 30k in hand and I'm yet to complete the first 3 primary missions.
Taking down the borgia towers is a piece of cake, ACB is extremely easy, much much easier than AC2 was, fights are very easy with kill streak and I really like that crossbow.

I'll write up a detailed basic walkthrough(tactics, weapons, shop quests, money making etc) later.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Once you set up your Assassin's guild every fight becomes easy.

Ya ya,I suck at this 

[IMG]*i.imgur.com/tD0tI.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Once you set up your Assassin's guild every fight becomes easy.
> 
> Ya ya,I suck at this


I've never used Assassins Recruits on a fight(unless it was a requirement), its better to send them away to earn money, the fights in this game is easy as a cake, select the hiddden blade(dual blades can counter all attacks, I always use dual blades/single blade until dual becomes available), counter any enemy(doesn't matter which one), start the kill streak, kill all enemies in the vicinity with that streak. Fights are that easy, also I never buy ammo/health pack etc, I just kill a few guards when I need supplies and get it from them(eg captains always carry medicine, archers carry bolts, gunners carry bullets etc)


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2011)

Are the fights easier than AC 2 ?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree i never remember encountering any sexual scenes in AC1 altair was decent but a bit boring too as compared to ezio. .



Faun said:


> Are the fights easier than AC 2 ?



i found assassins creed 2 fights easier and more stylish.dont know about brotherhood.


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> Are the fights easier than AC 2 ?


A lot, theres a feature called kill streak, you can kill a 100 enemies by mastering it without taking a single hit(very easy to learn, in fact if you have mastered fighting in ac2 than this will be cakewalk)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Templer woman level? Although they blacked out the screen.


Thats why I don't remember it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2011)

tkin said:


> I've never used Assassins Recruits on a fight(unless it was a requirement), its better to send them away to earn money, the fights in this game is easy as a cake, select the hiddden blade(dual blades can counter all attacks, I always use dual blades/single blade until dual becomes available), counter any enemy(doesn't matter which one), start the kill streak, kill all enemies in the vicinity with that streak. Fights are that easy, also I never buy ammo/health pack etc, I just kill a few guards when I need supplies and get it from them(eg captains always carry medicine, archers carry bolts, gunners carry bullets etc)



I am with you on the killing enemies for supplies.I only used the recruits for that never during a mission.You know,just stand on a ledge,let the guards come by and then arrow storm or call them.It helps completing the assassin guild challenges.

And for some reason I never took out more than lets say 7 guys using killstreak.One of them would always hit me from behind. 

I don't remember any scene in AC 1 of that type.When I searched I found this.

[YOUTUBE]QlpdyvwGe-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ ROFL, Mindf**king cool.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2011)

Darn! I've forgotten how awesome AC series is! I've only played BC2 in 2010 from March to March '11. Can't wait to get my hands on Ezio again.


----------



## tkin (Apr 1, 2011)

Some Crysis 2 Screenshots:
@ hardcore, 1680x1050, getting over 40 FPS on most areas(till now).

*i53.tinypic.com/w9fvyp.jpg

*i54.tinypic.com/34g4qv8.jpg

PS: The AA sucks(not uniform), texture is super low res(try zooming on the streets and if you have crysis installed try zooming on the streets or surface there and compare), sometimes even at 40FPS game sort of lags, like as if playing multiplayer, input lag occurs, also game is not smooth(not as smooth as Crysis was even at 30FPS, go figure), also mouse acceleration is there in a weird way, like mouse smoothing, sharp mouse movements are gradually slowed, where the hell is the mouse smoothing option? 
Just 2 hours in game and totally bored, not engaging like crysis, specially warhead was. For console gamers game is ok but for us pc gamers who expected great things from crytek this game wins the Superlame award v2.0


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 1, 2011)

i am really proud of this, just look at the beauty of it all

YouTube - ACB highest point Castel Sant'Angelo


----------



## tkin (Apr 1, 2011)

I just posted the sant'angelo screenshot last page, its really cool, but I like the coliseum better, plenty of guards to go around there to get the achievement of Double air assassination with a parachute.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 1, 2011)

is there a way to record videos from Game other than Fraps??

Fraps only allow 30 sec of video.. and the size of those videos are huge


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 1, 2011)

^ gamecam.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Is it better than Fraps or not??? I am currently using Fraps would it be wise to switch to it???


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 1, 2011)

```
*camstudio.org/
```
 and I think XFire can also record games.

Never tried any of them though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 1, 2011)

I use to use Gamecam.. 4 years ago. Never actually had the necessity to compare both. IMO, both have their own advantages.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I installed GameCam. and tested it with AC/2. It's kindda irritating to use because a small version of the screen appears on the lower right corner . And my frames are dropping too. In fact it is lagging(I know thats because of my crap GPU, but still I get 20 fps with Fraps on)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 2, 2011)

The frame drop is inevitable. It will be there no matter what application you are using to capture.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

Goddamn Gamecam just froze my Mass Effect 2 and I had to close it using Task Manager. Fraps don't give me this type of problem will continue using fraps.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 2, 2011)

^^^


yeah me too!! will continue using Fraps only!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

My Mass Effect 2 images

Never thought Kelly would behave like this
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/610897231d07b1636a1de299093770f853e5f8d0edda991a9dcee45493714ee26g.jpg

Damn one of these was costly
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/c157ac11eb2f155a692daae1045342cad7fbb79b372aee459d13c84f522f8d576g.jpg

All the Ships purchased
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/bc521e125c373ec271006af834c7df4892217a1a59da2f7ad6f3101117b5ef936g.jpg

My Shepard Commander
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b0903626cc39e3532aae1f6b1e5c85be42c30b02b8bf59ccc85d64bbcd4202976g.jpg

Finally a cool pic to use as a wallpaper
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/0ff2ca9de79233055c4e5066c175668f66557252704c04bef21e65d141956bdb6g.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5605820832_b39e82bd4e_b.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 11, 2011)

PCSX 2 0.9.7 + WWE All Stars.

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/1484/pcsx2r38782011041107255.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

Found this amusing wallpaper.
*fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/232/0/7/Mass_Effect_Alignments_by_StNorth.png


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 11, 2011)

Faun said:


> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5605820832_b39e82bd4e_b.jpg



Okay, he mad. He mad!


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

Lemme see your neck pain
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5143/5610594536_361472befe_b.jpg

Balena (referenced in Dragon Age and Arkham Asylum)
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5183/5610592618_ea387f5810_b.jpg



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Okay, he mad. He mad!



*i.imgur.com/4mZJf.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 12, 2011)

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/7161/borderlands201104011722.jpg

ermm..

and as for sexual content in games - 
*img828.imageshack.us/img828/8173/masseffect2201101180125.jpg

well, this had to be done.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

Every time I see Miranda like this its like wow why not all gals in the world are like her. She is so so hot. I hope she is in ME3 also for sex.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

Burnout Donuts with Lamborghini Murciealgo in Racedriver G.R.I.D
*img836.imageshack.us/img836/8735/gridburnoutlambo.jpg[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 12, 2011)

ok, then for gameranand, another one - 
*img863.imageshack.us/img863/4900/masseffect2201101180354.jpg

till then i am gonna go and do some wildlife photography.
*img163.imageshack.us/img163/1631/xenus2011011016311117.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:
			
		

> ok, then for gameranand, another one -


haha. Thanks mate. Actually I have recorded the whole damn video for my leisure with Miranda and Liara and Jack and Tali. Yeah I have did with all of em. But screenshots are always welcome.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/3484/tod2011041217582576.jpg
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/4791/tod2011041218113043.jpg
Can i go in there??

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/4396/tod2011041217434739.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/4310/fear2011010818022846.jpg
I would like this paintjob in my room.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2011)

^ Fear 1  

I can recognize that anywhere.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

@pyro
is that Postal ?

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5223/5623197151_0cb932e72c_b.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2011)

nah, thats Total Overdose. One of the best sand box shooters..with added mexican style action..purely awesome.


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

@ FAUN, that weapon sucks, the aliens do blow up but there is no target marker, also the invisible rays do not look good, I mean what's a weapon that doesn't make cracking sounds and sparkly light?


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

^^Yeah, it sucks. I was using Stealth sniper and ranged scar. Now got a replacement for ranged scar, Grendal,

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5182/5623198803_a9bc874de3_b.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

Grendel lacks the kick of the pump shotgun, might I suggest scar with shotgun attachment? Ammo is plenty in game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2011)

What about the Demolition Grandel ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> What about the Demolition Grandel ?


Grendel lacks the kick of the pump shotgun, I mainly stick to LMG/sniper for aliens and scar(w shotgun)/silenced pistol for human.

Burning up some rubber.

*i53.tinypic.com/1zno00i.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/30hlpae.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

funny moment in Crysis 2
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5030/5625015814_acaa30a37b_b.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 17, 2011)

@faun - yeah, its total overdose and its awesome.

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/5055/wic2010021922143293.jpg
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/2881/wic2010022200540850.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

@ pyro
Which game is that with the little girl???


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

@pyro what is that game with the parachutes and the girl

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5227/5627801261_2a823b67b5_b.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 17, 2011)

^^^
@gameranand and @faun -
come on guys, really. don't tell me you haven't played it. It's World in Conflict. one of my fav strategy game.I like it better than Company of Heroes.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh I have played it but never noticed that girl.

Finally got something light from Chaos Theory
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/012842bf631cd4d3bc599c1e0f40e24938be4d8a826a13d66fa40de080676c146g.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok. I understand that's a picture perfect sunset! But who agrees, that looks like a nuclear explosion more?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Ok. I understand that's a picture perfect sunset! But who agrees, that looks like a nuclear explosion more?


Well actually this screenshot is from the mission where we have to stop a nuclear explosion.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well actually this screenshot is from the mission where we have to stop a nuclear explosion.



Whoa! That looks more than a coincidence, does it?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Oh I have played it but never noticed that girl.



OK, but now don't tell me you skip cutscenes, cause its story is pretty good too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2011)

Mona Sax Cheat code in Max payne 2 



soumo27 said:


> is there a way to record videos from Game other than Fraps??
> 
> Fraps only allow 30 sec of video.. and the size of those videos are huge



I think you r using trial version of FRAPs.
Btw Fraps is better than gamecam.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> OK, but now don't tell me you skip cutscenes, cause its story is pretty good too.


Well I don't. Maybe I was gone to check on milk or the food while this girl came to screen because I usually do that with cutscenes. 



			
				vineet369 said:
			
		

> Whoa! That looks more than a coincidence, does it?


Yes it is. You have to stop the nuclear explosion and how the heck did ya think its nuclear explosion huh. LOL


----------



## masterkd (Apr 18, 2011)

WTH! My horse can walk on water!


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes it is. You have to stop the nuclear explosion and how the heck did ya think its nuclear explosion huh. LOL



All I can say, is that maybe the developers of the game got too much carried away in the theme of the game (i.e., to stop the nuclear explosion) that they drew the sunset inspired by the same.



masterkd said:


> WTH! My horse can walk on water!



CGI FAIL!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2011)

I tried using Fraps while playing AC-B...and i tried recording the game play and my fps fell down to 5...is there anyway to use fraps in an optimized manner??


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 19, 2011)

Man, your proccy is a duo with 2.2ghz; FRAPS works well with multicore processors having decent speeds.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Man, your proccy is a duo with 2.2ghz; FRAPS works well with multicore processors having decent speeds.



Damn......!!!!!! Hv to upgrade soon....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

GTA 4 Screenshot
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting 
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/4622/unledja.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 27, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5147/5661111974_dc0b9fb310_b.jpg

Even CGI will not look this good in most of the games. Kudos DICE.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 27, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5147/5661111974_dc0b9fb310_b.jpg
> 
> Even CGI will not look this good in most of the games. Kudos DICE.



Mirror's Edge?


----------



## tkin (Apr 27, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Mirror's Edge?


Do you even need to ask?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5147/5661111974_dc0b9fb310_b.jpg
> 
> Even CGI will not look this good in most of the games. Kudos DICE.



And that's UE3? Darn, DICE does know how to do it.

Sadly no Mirror's Edge 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea, until before Mirrors Edge came out, no one even knew that UE3 can render more than Locusts and buffed mercs. Artistically.. Mirrors Edge stands tall above all the UE3 games. Its a shame that there won't be any sequel. DICE should think about it. What we need is ME2 not BF3. There are butt load of good alternative games to BattleField. Alas, not even one for Mirrors Edge.


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5146/5662265159_78ae963f39_b.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> What we need is ME2 not BF3. There are butt load of good alternative games to BattleField.



No. BF3 is the main thing. ME2 comes next. And, there are no alternatives to BF3.

But yeah, ME looks cool and all.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 30, 2011)

Mirror's Edge for life!!
Love that game.
and yeah we need Mirror's Edge 2. I wouldn't mind BF3 canceled if they release ME2


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

NFS Shift-
Absolute top speed of Mutsibishi Lancer in Nurburgring Nordschliefe

*img811.imageshack.us/img811/5509/53713353.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## quan chi (Apr 30, 2011)

*Canis Canem Edit *

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/8923/bully2011043017143179.jpg
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/6440/bully2011043017143603.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 3, 2011)

^^
That game is Bully, isn't it?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> NFS Shift-
> Absolute top speed of Mutsibishi Lancer in Nurburgring Nordschliefe
> 
> *img811.imageshack.us/img811/5509/53713353.jpg
> ...



Why teh hell SHIFT? Try SHIFT 2, million times better.

EDIT: lol. I noticed you use the "SHIFT" profile. I use that too. Good save game, ainnit?


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

Kane And Lynch: Dead Men. Like this game, recco my Ethan_hunt.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5683134836_a853954a62_z.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5223/5682567567_37cb631d9d_z.jpg

Prince of Persia 2008
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5310/5658439206_b441cb608b_z.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5230/5658439818_390101af62_z.jpg


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> ^^
> That game is Bully, isn't it?


Yes one of the best games out there.some missions were damn funny.But climax is gta type but without any major violence.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2011)

Big Sister
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3597/5696943458_42a7f405b2_z.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5021/5746957622_f93beb39f2_z.jpg



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2799/5746371617_d5a46b02a4_z.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2205/5746372185_b102d2d7b3_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Faun you just made me remember this game's awesome dialogues by the prince. Like "Carpets that thick, that thick". This game had very nice dialogues and one of my favorites in voice acting.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

Prince's voice acting in that game is subpar. Prince thinks he is funny.. but he is quite a PITA. There is nothing wrong with the actor. But, the lines... most of the are PJ jokes.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> Prince's voice acting in that game is subpar. Prince thinks he is funny.. but he is quite a PITA. There is nothing wrong with the actor. But, the lines... most of the are PJ jokes.


I know and thats what I liked about him most in that game.I liked his dialogues when the whole world was in trouble and he was flirting with the girl.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

NVM, you are missing my point.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> EDIT: lol. I noticed you use the "SHIFT"
> profile. I use that too. Good save
> game, ainnit?


  

Yes. I use it. 


Great save. Completely completed game.
@Faun Nice shots


----------



## varunb (May 23, 2011)

*Make way. Make way. The king of assassination is here*   

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-23_00003.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-23_00002.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-23_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-22_00004.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-22_00003.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-22_00002.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-22_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-21_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-15_00003.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-15_00002.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-15_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-14_00002.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-14_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-11_00002.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-11_00001.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-25_00005.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-25_00004.jpg

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-04-24_00001.jpg


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

Nice, wish I could play multiplayer.
*files.sharenator.com/eated_cookie_lolcat_Funneh_cat_pics-s500x375-60560-580.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> Nice, wish I could play multiplayer.
> *files.sharenator.com/eated_cookie_lolcat_Funneh_cat_pics-s500x375-60560-580.jpg



You'll rip your hairs out in anger. Needs awesome skillz. And there aren't much players playing this game. It'll die anytime soon.


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You'll rip your hairs out in anger. Needs awesome skillz. And there aren't much players playing this game. It'll die anytime soon.


I haz mad skillz in AC2(really).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> I haz mad skillz in AC2(really).



MP ain't nuthin' like SP. I ownz in Crysis 2 (literally), Assassinate mode makes me meditate, know me words?


----------



## soumo27 (May 23, 2011)

This needs lotsa skills, man! And you need to practise it a lot to master it. Once you get to level 50, you"ll start owning the game... And don't play assassinate just yet. It's the hardest/ Practise with Wanted and Manhunt(if you wanna try Team Mode) Later, you can try the rest of the modes.


----------



## DarkDante (May 23, 2011)

^Yerright
My 2 cents, its(wanted) a bit based on luck.
my bro is level 22 or aroundish, his favorite character(readne with most kills) is the Barber.
any tips on how to get high points in assasinations(other than incognito, hidden, variety etc)?
as the highest my bro got on a kill was 650
and some people get 900 on one kill just like that!


----------



## soumo27 (May 23, 2011)

I got my highest kill of 2200 once in wanted...and many times hit around 1900 mark..
it was like posion incognito kill hidden focus revenge and some more bonuses * 2(score *2:- Loss Streak).

Actually you need a bit of sixth sense and observe every character in assassinate mode.
And yea, Wanted depends a lot on your luck. 

Try to combine strategies and abilities and practise them; And choose the abilities/perks/streaks depending on the mode...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2011)

IDK but I kinda dodged a guy when he attacked. IDK what buttons I pressed, I randomly pressed something and my character dodged the attack and killed my attacker. Is this luck? Or this a special move?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> IDK but I kinda dodged a guy when he attacked. IDK what buttons I pressed, I randomly pressed something and my character dodged the attack and killed my attacker. Is this luck? Or this a special move?


Yes, read in a multiplayer review.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes, read in a multiplayer review.



Know how to do it?


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Know how to do it?


How do you counter/dodge attacks/stuns in multiplayer? - Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood Answers for PlayStation 3 - GameFAQs

assassins creed 2 multiplayer atack list - Google Search


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> How do you counter/dodge attacks/stuns in multiplayer? - Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood Answers for PlayStation 3 - GameFAQs
> 
> assassins creed 2 multiplayer atack list - Google Search



Lolz, Google's all the same. I've already read that. 

BTW you can't. It's luck. You can stun though.


----------



## varunb (May 24, 2011)

Dodged attack without using any defensive ability = player is lagging. Happened with me twice.

*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-24_00001.jpg


*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-24_00002.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

Some CRYSIS 2  (Not liking the game at all though)

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/4351/crysis22011052821550172.jpg *img824.imageshack.us/img824/2599/crysis22011052822105960.jpg *img268.imageshack.us/img268/2122/crysis22011052822464345.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## baccilus (May 28, 2011)

Is it running while the game runs? Do you see the FRAPS overlay?


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

baccilus said:


> Is it running while the game runs? Do you see the FRAPS overlay?



Yea somehow it's running again. Don't know what happened !


----------



## gameranand (May 28, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Guys I can't take screenshot with Fraps. I press F10, but nothing stores. Have the latest version installed. Any ideas?


Fraps should be running alongside the game to take screenshots. Make sure that a fps display on left upper corner is showing as this would be the indication that your fraps is running. And also make sure that you haven't changed the shortcut key to take screenshots by seeing the settings of fraps.


----------



## varunb (May 29, 2011)

*EPIC SCORE IN Assassin's Creed Brotherhood (Assassinate mode)*  


*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-29_00001.jpg


*i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i387/varunb/2011-05-29_00002.jpg


Never thought that I would score more than 10000 points in a session & that too in the most ass-ripping mode of this game


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

^^ Nice Varun now you are truly pro in this game.


----------



## soumo27 (May 29, 2011)

Congo on that 7950...  was this assassinate?


----------



## ithehappy (May 30, 2011)

Some more of Crysis 2 

*img840.imageshack.us/img840/1370/crysis22011052918421900.jpg *img219.imageshack.us/img219/1108/crysis22011052920124920.jpg *img40.imageshack.us/img40/2249/crysis22011052920151017.jpg *img97.imageshack.us/img97/9641/crysis22011052923362101.jpg *img708.imageshack.us/img708/630/crysis22011053020565913.jpg *img193.imageshack.us/img193/831/crysis22011053022162087.jpg *img832.imageshack.us/img832/720/crysis22011053022501169.jpg *img233.imageshack.us/img233/4964/crysis22011053122564343.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (May 31, 2011)

*My highest Score ever from a single Kill In AC:B (2200)*
:-

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2011)

@VarunB - We all know you're an awesome assassin, but why not post some mid-game screenshots rather than the 'you finished first' rampage?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 3, 2011)

@abhidev
Nice Nfs shots.
@cyborg47


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 3, 2011)

@Abhidev- Yes the Graphics is excellent, awesome. But it is the only thing I've liked about the game mate, I hate Sci-fi games, Alien shooting is really kidding imo, BUT if you like that type you must play it.
BTW- Nice shots of SCC (One of the very best I've ever played) and of HP too.

Here is some Homefront shots in the mean time, good game, finally back with some practical shooting, but the game has few irritating bugs..

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/517/homefront20110602221325.jpg *img862.imageshack.us/img862/1044/homefront20110602221950.jpg *img59.imageshack.us/img59/8476/homefront20110602223835.jpg *img69.imageshack.us/img69/4163/homefront20110602223938.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2011)

@techfreak: thanx man
@ithehappy: thanx...well i don't like crysis games at all.....the concept of a nanosuit n all....didn't liked it.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 4, 2011)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/NFS%20HP%202011/NFS112011-06-0320-17-36-02.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/NFS%20HP%202011/NFS112011-06-0320-25-45-39.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/NFS%20HP%202011/NFS112011-06-0320-22-46-06.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^those screens are looking great..


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 4, 2011)

@abhidev- Use imageshack. Your previous Photobucket links are gone.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 4, 2011)

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/2011053100003.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/2011060300004.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/2011060400006.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/2011060400007.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/2011060400008.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/718/2011060400011.jpg/

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/808/2011060400015.jpg/


----------



## abhidev (Jun 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @abhidev- Use imageshack. Your previous Photobucket links are gone.



thats coz i organized/moved the images....well deleted the post


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 4, 2011)

can any1 see the pics I posted in post #169???

I can't see 'em!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 4, 2011)

Soumo27 said:
			
		

> can any1 see the pics I posted in post #169???
> 
> I can't see 'em!


Neither do I. I personally use mediafire or flickr for image sharing. Didn't gave me any problems till now.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 4, 2011)

oh well how do you usually post images?? I do it like :- Insert Image> Paste the link inside it of the photo/

I am using imageshack..


----------



## tkin (Jun 4, 2011)

Use imgur.com


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 4, 2011)

*My Highest Score in ACB IN Single Kill(MP)*:-
*i.imgur.com/XpZoO.jpg

My Highest Score 
*i.imgur.com/PwKuR.jpg

Ezio, young as before 
*i.imgur.com/77F22.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MBhCL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/k3TkR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tdWL4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MAnre.jpg



tkin said:


> Use imgur.com



Thanks. It worked finally.


----------



## varunb (Jun 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> @VarunB - We all know you're an awesome assassin, but why not post some mid-game screenshots rather than the 'you finished first' rampage?



I can't think about anything else while playing its mp. Its totally engrossing. Every single second is spent on making strategy, hiding, evading, etc. There's a lot going on in that moment that taking screenshot doesn't comes into your mind. Even a single second taking screeny in between can get u killed.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2011)

varunb said:


> I can't think about anything else while playing its mp. Its totally engrossing. Every single second is spent on making strategy, hiding, evading, etc. There's a lot going on in that moment that taking screenshot doesn't comes into your mind. Even a single second taking screeny in between can get u killed.



Just start Manhunt>Blend and Take Screenshots........


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2011)

varunb said:


> I can't think about anything else while playing its mp. Its totally engrossing. Every single second is spent on making strategy, hiding, evading, etc. There's a lot going on in that moment that taking screenshot doesn't comes into your mind. Even a single second taking screeny in between can get u killed.



*i52.tinypic.com/oi9ny0.jpg
This should help. If you're not using fraps, whatever program you're using might have this kind of option, try that. Good luck.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

Totaled

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/5808482083_000d31a5bf_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/5808482409_d1f7c8d490_b.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 7, 2011)

^^Burnout Paradise 

Used to love the game


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

Not really a game, but after about 20 mins rendering:

*i.imgur.com/DWOXB.jpg

I'll soon post some high quality renders(1-2 hours).


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome man 
really love the detail of reflections on hood of car.
Nice job!


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2011)

@ Tkin
Thats a real piece of art bro. Real nice job.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Awesome man
> really love the detail of reflections on hood of car.
> Nice job!


That's nothing man, look at this: 
30 mins of pure raytracing.
*i.imgur.com/XUgUY.jpg



gameranand said:


> @ Tkin
> Thats a real piece of art bro. Real nice job.


Look above.

Anyway about 4-6 hrs of constant rendering will get you this:
*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/MeeMoo220/GTR3D.png

I'll do some overnight rendering and post pics soon.

Or maybe this:
*www.gamexeon.com/forum/imagehosting/201012/6514d00f82da5c96.jpg

Found this one in internet, overnight run.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 26, 2011)

Rendering what?


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Rendering what?


Rendering *nVidia design garage*, it uses pure raytracing to generate the car image, the same technique used by pixar and dreamworks to make their movies you can try it out too, typical render @1024x768 will take about 2hrs to look good.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice Jog Tkin

From Return to Ostagar DLC. I felt emotional for the King when he was left there to rot.
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/4da1e3303bb21025cf8ecbdc8fcccf1f81a88f6f0f2eebfcad5e8a0ecf5201006g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/dab81c4881949cf3840de35ddfc7ea6f1efb4f35a54ed7929a344565849d04be6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/5ab65d4b836e012f7239e4f4934e2e414ae67ddd35ed8402e7c1d244b7cd8d196g.jpg


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 29, 2011)

Some Dirt 3 Snaps

*i53.tinypic.com/2nhdw6f.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/2vbtmxl.jpg
*i54.tinypic.com/1ox5yw.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/25zt5ia.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/2csdxl4.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/29ff6yq.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2011)

nice dirt3 and raytracing snaps!!!!!!!!!! wished this raytracing was available for amd gpus too.......


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pics ajai  
Any other game you can show us Dx11?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have only 2 more games with DX11 support.Metro 2033 and STALKER COP and never played stalker beyond 1st level.


----------



## Alok (Jun 29, 2011)

tkin said:


> Anyway about 4-6 hrs of constant rendering will get you this:
> *i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/MeeMoo220/GTR3D.png



amazing work dude roads also reflecting , from which city will you relate this.

Anyways nice job.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 29, 2011)

@ajai nice snaps

wonder how will it run on my new system.. yet to download it from steam


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> wonder how will it run on my new system.. yet to download it from steam


Very well. The game is very nicely optimized. I am playing this one nowadays at full settings on my 5770.

Here are some of mine from DAO
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/ed23b44260c854284b6eeda544a66ad763d283b50000f9304e756966548dd7de6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/052369f5c48bcc0a003c45e9eca115f7d80d3e686a021b0fd114607e18eb90b46g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/9cbaaeaef10014f51b31fd9ea84a59f9ae99e0ae5bb53406783583a8467bf1f16g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/da2ca2c32fe2788e9907025c60a377838a43081a9bdf8dfbba8526be3878bbf26g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/6e06ee5c0a63c87f8a04778e4a00d2b02b306a00b6437124a244eac5e2c734706g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/6674fedec9f14de047c405b3dd3e830db40a182d4607d8bb9cb372474b6ea8fc6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/6674fedec9f14de047c405b3dd3e830db40a182d4607d8bb9cb372474b6ea8fc6g.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 29, 2011)

^^^nice..


----------



## masterkd (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ reminds me playing DAO after my 5th sem..the best RPG i played in my life..great gameplay..highly optimizrd and bug free..planning to play again @full HD after getting a new system!!


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

This rain may cause colds to your weak gpu.

*www.aforadio.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/heavy-rain.jpg

Sweet traffic

*i51.tinypic.com/a2up8l.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Cant view the 2nd pic.
Which game is this?


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

Man its Niko ! Gta4


----------



## abhidev (Jun 30, 2011)

whats DAO????


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Dragon age origins


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

I made this when i was in 6th class.

*i51.tinypic.com/f0zrzt.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are more from DAO.
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/1cdee2773cbff1340b5bfa48b41e996850b376959dd7fe276cdf8a11a40f472d6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/cc15d5b2e08fccdbb13ca94154c2f98eedf3b30f2e13e7e8c9cb5437c9ac71186g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/f30ccfeb2453e0a5588e62b911da15284e21afad985c55459bfe6ac72b9d385f6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/47777c9479cf9a997fd13672878c12648f89cbfac36cb12dbeb6d855812946766g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/0a81b7ca63662f24ac4603a2131372eb769bef9bcd964a374eda38a78f8b8aa46g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/5d91c05bea34d66b0afb63134ecc900526efb59bebcf1f3d61c17085e2af76376g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/0278772f72a15aee12b5f4748883c16f0b204b9e785af13cf75785f6e087e28b6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/f005c6681d0e88b14291bbfdde69e2779d3f8fe6aab6f9cf15802396921d54fc6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/eb0fda0d085e957e6c6bf6a796a2336e157536f9f0115f3c36b9377b250880316g.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

@kola
Nice man. Good job
@gameranand
Great pics. Keep it up


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2011)

Its a perfect !!!

*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/9169/471607-paul_phoenix_versus_kazuya__28tekken_6_29_super.jpg

@gameranand me also have a lot pics captured of that cute lady


----------



## gameranand (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are more
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/7ea42e74e4b3180cb6fd13b1b4306952adc31ec55cc8327e33a1cd5488f4a6536g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/e713fc722775430f7a3e8c551ab9e4e962158dad69bcc2d709e126c6667e70336g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/9dd41518b807d9fd5ab48a20616dab79399a60d5291cd4aef0dabd50b24c24bd6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/6608c23b0b6576d001a55ebc1c62359f6d92fe7e97b95f38c7ebe66a52e3f8826g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/ba4de712ab2f4117144c6b500c3321b7e5178dafd2e11e5ee808b09283a942db6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b653b11c82d12d6904189a19dd8a0e907d75be3da8c72ed2b0e584f2d6af93dc6g.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jun 30, 2011)

^^ I am getting the hang of the reason, why people addicted to Game.. love it so much!!


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

*^^Hairy wolfman with half naked chick? WIN!!*


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have played only one RPG, Mass Effect 2 I hated it and never tried any other RPGs.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol mass effect is hated.
Hmm you are not rpg player.


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> I have played only one RPG, Mass Effect 2 I hated it and never tried any other RPGs.


You don't rpg I guess? Did you play Fallout 3?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

ajai5777 said:
			
		

> I have played only one RPG, Mass Effect 2 I hated it and never tried any other RPGs.


LOL this game is considered as *one of the best*.

Here are some more from DAO
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/342465837270219004ec3355eb3c6993671663309b0348bb79e4dd3cf871518a6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b8344ee6dcfcc5f25877c1734dd5084d041f88400d20ba7ee2711d0a5698ae476g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/21953c2d08f7f3d6777f08db0b2bbced708d339aa3cbfc2964ed9131bf6fa7636g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/fcf7a8912f403fd389fad4b6c3613656e25f0613f5b6385ac4ee67a8f9c5563a6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/7873db17dbbf81a62651e8b539f921b1481cdc0cf3b48cdf8ce496adb141e4f26g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/ad05c04cb017e1880734bfeab5fd9d3a2162e67f6b65d117b6bde7820fe547996g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/285093f32bf2e47bc06e3c36259f877ce55de1b6a159c9349f9a308155fe97776g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/49a6983b617e5bb2463ba167c445b331f14735a141dc208d9c7c5e7da63a13c06g.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

Even i found Mass Effect 2 boring because of lot of conversations in between.......


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ LOL conversations are the beauty of RPG games. I love them.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

too much talking makes it boring...for me....


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 1, 2011)

I used to play only TPSs, sports (mainly FIFA) and racing games.Even used to hate FPSs.My first ever FPS was BFBC2 and I liked it very much then I played COD MW and the rest of the series .


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2011)

If one starts to interests a RPG then his best and most enjoying gaming days will starts.

*RPG is most entertaining genre.*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> If one starts to interests a RPG then his best and most enjoying gaming days will starts.
> RPG is most entertaining genre.


True.

Here are more from my game.
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/a5c9fc543afc24aae460de3badc83a5af2665a7343e5e2534cb76c0bbc1ec7d86g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/d002d371cea20aee312622adec6057b26dabee8669cb82b051308f1d2b554a3a6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/690fe0030ffdab5519446a195499a5f992306c0f177710cb8ec31fc1335629d86g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/1fb736e3e3f2aaba1812873691d4e61a7142537d5bdfe94d64867a67ebfbe3486g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/18f5f1970d8cfdd23327483bc39a8c27b2f3ecb6d6073b43c12140d6feb79aca6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/a4b6d4a8323476267a64feebe1cf0837e4efc4a0c438f990b0f6cbc3d6d61fbc6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/3465122de59018117dfe45a4c72b17969f447a019ef5f1240cd151d5571afbaf6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/bc6363d371afc900ab347032a3a9d73e48c4528791058354f17428bc3f7662ac6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/f879204be3cf28946caa07df120892f8f53935a4349c33575170d25d489d265f6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/d25c497cd508e06bfe1040794d74474b69bfdfbc6e04b52d63b16081ea1b79316g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/7413860838aa085ee955217724cd2496cb0025de770ba3828de0ef266fa7cdbc6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/f9b043a549c8e7596f88ef5c6388ae884eb306aeaf3fb618a7a244809fc562c76g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/25b767aa10a589898bffec8c86d2ac6572a41227132ab6d491eca96fb54530c66g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b25233ddbb69723b26e5357fb374d227d2af93d773632efce451feedc351470c6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/1e840aa42702370c44f1768a8c4564cac49c5151134a73f530aa88d9bade60a66g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/d287240dd6adfe02c15289270ff70dd6379851c1d7d89382b8c316f7bfef34a36g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/09204478230584ae61e600a6440372f5e889b9d8ab802fa5e39e3e9b3b9c9d366g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/0ffb426d3a2bf509c2a618d9ddd250692f3522365d6f868ec3a41f1ad38ff73f6g.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^What are those icons on the left and the bottom of the screen for?


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jul 1, 2011)

^^
left has the party members and bottom have skills and powers.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2011)

@gameranand Cool man , now it is dragon age.
entry pic of dragon is marvelous.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

Kola2842 said:
			
		

> @gameranand Cool man , now it is dragon age.
> entry pic of dragon is marvelous.


Thanks. But High Dragon was a hard ***** to kill.

Here are some more from DAO
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/fb9cff49223bdab38dad5cddfaaf9a01e5b3e5a9a9900b344abcd282a562bb926g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/8a4efbf5ce9ccef5d5151d1314f09dfe577d0e49f758263053c82b3cec000d016g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b54f967c31a9d9535f927363d21ae6a75e7d8d8e66baa0a33b3ab626426a1cf86g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/5ee536108b185d69a59ac2635804ee3b81b8417355279a9e7368c1e1e6ab64606g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/6d77532382e5ed29a91014f8cd1e64cfe7f59f94615d02f6004ee9a5229337df6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/62ae0f1235d5f0cbaa5a9d06653f55d932040b06b6dd2a5a31d2599fef163fe86g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/2e190fdce01637d9f07892a86d0efc5fbfcaedce040074ce30f295436b5d51926g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/e1215506b56b816cf336a8314a2fb527e9fd9581cb7ecea03386613e5b91755d6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/b973e082694565e3a8157fbe468468941d7c56208313978f81c9ff2179aff6036g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/65ab8b3c2378b7e2b3b574dda1052a7471c44b1bf273d48ea4bee2e98006b1536g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/2f7c017e425e2bc78a983a7995c562571c75d0b93acd18a9f38fd728100895c76g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/ede2737de7e7f27b6d32b01a2b4af3dd1ebd0653f395bd558ef8509c30b0855e6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/14f6ac267b820eb268aa2c3dc62f5294c1a7cff50814f9dda6b487dd58fda6096g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/efb67fd331f94b9a7b9449a6455ddfa7d4d3a46571f184743141966ebde080f06g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/146dea48e4aa3e6722b258161344f41104788efce8aa8510398037fc5a8d77c86g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/8926cb9037700edd9874ee62ed2f8006f02b6336fb16355ada5d7566221950ad6g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/9209aa4c5c2126fa4089db893463d1c7dea9ab2b93d6fcc53aef5109127a05e36g.jpg

*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/e17cd95a4a5bea8d22bf31d82c72e180368a1c62f1b0f6e02589406f2b21ecb86g.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2011)

@gameranand

Nice pics 
How many hours do you play DAO? Seems like atleast 3 hours 



btw I will be uploading some Nfs Shift pics of my own in a day or two.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> @gameranand
> 
> Nice pics
> How many hours do you play DAO? Seems like atleast 3 hours


LOL no. Not 3 hours about 60 hours.


----------



## Alok (Jul 3, 2011)

If i start to play then never stop unless and untill electic supply goes off.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I usually start playing at about 9:00 PM and play untill 3:00 AM mostly.


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2011)

I started god of war again. Pcsx2 latest version giving better graphics than ps2 itself.
*i52.tinypic.com/2ytr41u.jpg
*i56.tinypic.com/mt1kpy.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/wbwcjk.jpg

It is a bit tricky to take the box to the wall.
*i56.tinypic.com/69f248.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pics. You playing on PS or PC with emulator ???


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2011)

^^^As u see in picture , task bar saying pcsx2.
So* it is my pc.with PCSX2 0.9.8*

*This hydra was too easy to kill.*

*i52.tinypic.com/300w5js.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ OMG 
That dragon (or Anaconda) looks damn fierce full!!


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ umm, ugly textures ftw!!


----------



## baccilus (Jul 5, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6043/5904971863_456441d869.jpg

Playing Bioshock for the first time while Bioshock 2 download completes in steam. Man this game is really spooky.


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ OMG
> That dragon (or Anaconda) looks damn fierce full!!



If u hadn't then play GOD OF WAR 1 and 2. There are a lot more than this.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

baccilus said:


> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6043/5904971863_456441d869.jpg
> 
> Playing Bioshock for the first time while Bioshock 2 download completes in steam. Man this game is really spooky.


Yeah, its a nice game, try posting bigger shots next time, say 640*480/1024*768


----------



## baccilus (Jul 6, 2011)

Sure thing tkin


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2011)

Some of my NFS Shift pics  -

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/933/shift2011070514085797bm.jpg


*The Legendary Bugatti Veyron at the Green Hell- Nurburgring Nordschliefe *

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/7171/shift2011070514090557bm.jpg

Side view of Veyron

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/5421/shift2011070611482136bm.jpg

Another great car- Nissan GTR @ the Silverstone circuit

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/1504/shift2011070712174287bm.jpg

BMW M3 E92 at *ABSOLUTE TOP SPEED* at Nurburgring. See the points


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2011)

^^First two are nice. I better like Red Veyron.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2011)

Here are a few Black Ops pics=


*img804.imageshack.us/img804/6959/blackops201106281031314.jpg

Is it safe to go down there?   

*img811.imageshack.us/img811/2047/blackops201106281042520.jpg

What lies behind that door will always be a mystery 


*img6.imageshack.us/img6/7258/blackops201106281540454.jpg

Why does this always happen with Mason  


*img193.imageshack.us/img193/8410/blackops201106281055347.jpg

All the hardwork gone in vain


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2011)

@kola: hey i wasn't not bale to run god of war smoothly...also i had the non-english version....did u get any patch to convert it into english...???


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2011)

I have .iso image of ps2 games
I can help u but , i can't discuss here. Forum Rules

And your system is good enough to run at around 30 fps. This needs only good configuration.



abhidev said:


> i had the non-english version....did u get any patch to convert it into english...???



Language of a ps2 game is decided by its release version i.e. E-english, J-japanese etc ...I have all games with E tag (english)
Some dvd's come with multi language. If u have that version then u can change language.

If u have not that version and still want to play in english , contact me via pm or gmail

*Posing Kretos*


*i53.tinypic.com/29woi7s.jpg

*Hmm it is locked*

*i52.tinypic.com/28gw8y8.jpg



*Ruthless Murder*
*i54.tinypic.com/9kms93.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/21myr81.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/30aqddw.jpg

Now prsenting Tekken Tag Tournament

He is son of Marshal Law

*i54.tinypic.com/e0mjb9.jpg

Forrest Law

*i53.tinypic.com/2z87st4.jpg

Smashes The Unknown

*i54.tinypic.com/2z82tzr.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 7, 2011)

Running a game on a emulator is not illegal. If you got a PS2, and a genuine copy of the game, It is completely okay to emulate it on PC.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Here are more from DAO

Guys can you see my pics in this post because I am unable to see them ????


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2011)

NO i was going to say where??

Upload on tinypic.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Dammit will have to upload again.


----------



## tkin (Jul 7, 2011)

Why don't you use imgur.com? It works flawlessly for us.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2011)

Actually Mediafire also works fine its the first time I am getting an issue with it.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 7, 2011)

Still playing Bioshock. Assassin creed 2 finished downloading on steam. Will play that after I am done with this. I only get about an hour to play now. Sometimes not even that much.

*i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo351/baccilus/bioshockb.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Imageshack is best according to me.
But yes will try out imgur soon


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Imageshack is best according to me.
> But yes will try out imgur soon


Imageshack betrayed us, if you have to view a full image you need to register and log in, imgur has no such restrictions and their servers are fast as hell.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

tkin thanks for info I am making a imgur account now. all my new screenies will be from there only


----------



## Alok (Jul 8, 2011)

@gameranand now as u seeing above images saying server offline. So if u like, edit comment and remove those links *or replace with new links.*


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

Some Crysis 2 DX11/HD Texture Screenshots:

Ooh, DOF:
*i.imgur.com/51UgZ.jpg

Hmm, reinforcements:
*i.imgur.com/IHHKn.jpg

Time to bring out the Big Guns:
*i.imgur.com/9yksA.jpg

High res texture, in all its glory:
*i.imgur.com/NL1NF.jpg

Who said Crysis 2 can't look as good as Crysis 1? Oh, I did, I'm retracting my statement:
*i.imgur.com/1qbcS.jpg

Details are eye popping:
*i.imgur.com/Tasi4.jpg

Whoa, when can I fly one of those?
*i.imgur.com/Qx3mw.jpg

Oh dang:
*i.imgur.com/t4V9k.jpg

Time to kick some PMC 8utt:
*i.imgur.com/nWGKj.jpg

*PS: Guys, make a rule here, max 1024x768 shots, you can use high res for interesting ones, but stick to 1024x768 or below for redundant shots, cause this page will take hours to load(even for 256k users). Use Pixillion Image Converter to batch convert files.*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> *PS: Guys, make a rule here, max 1024x768 shots, you can use high res for interesting ones, but stick to 1024x768 or below for redundant shots, cause this page will take hours to load(even for 256k users). Use Pixillion Image Converter to batch convert files.*


  :+1;

Yes. Especially Gameranand. You're pics are atleast 10mb and above and that makes it very bandwidth unfriendly for guys like me who still are stuck in 1 GB permonth.
So pls reduce res and compress to web quality. I do it for all my pics. 
Use* Visualiser Photo Resize*


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Yes. Especially Gameranand. You're pics are atleast 10mb and above and that makes it very bandwidth unfriendly for guys like me who still are stuck in 1 GB permonth.


LOL my pics are less than 500KB bro. I use fraps and none of them are even bigger than 300-400KB let aside 1MB. 
Guys right now mediafire server server is down for maintenance so my pics are working once they are up they will work.


----------



## Alok (Jul 8, 2011)

*More From God Of War

Killing 3 Hydra's*


*New Power*
*i53.tinypic.com/syw8xd.jpg
*Elecric Shock
*

*i56.tinypic.com/j0lmqt.jpg

*First One*

*i52.tinypic.com/21b7olk.jpg

*Second*
*i54.tinypic.com/2qm22c8.jpg
*And The Final One*
*i53.tinypic.com/2rbzgnt.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/dcwoaq.jpg


----------



## baccilus (Jul 8, 2011)

I use Photobucket and my images are 1600*900 with size around 120KB. Is that fine? And what are your thoughts about photobucket?


----------



## Alok (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah photobucket is good but i prefer tinypic coz it requires no registration.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL my pics are less than 500KB bro. I use fraps and none of them are even bigger than 300-400KB let aside 1MB.
> Guys right now mediafire server server is down for maintenance so my pics are working once they are up they will work.


My pics are 640x480, 50kb around each, anything over that and forum auto resizes it(default), now I highly doubt how many actually click the resize button on top.



baccilus said:


> I use Photobucket and my images are 1600*900 with size around 120KB. Is that fine? And what are your thoughts about photobucket?


Use imgur.com, no resize, upload as many as you want, fast upload, servers are damn fast.

BTW- Try around 1024x768 and try to keep it below 100kb.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 8, 2011)

Well my monitors aspect ratio is 16:9 so I would like to upload only at that ratio. Next time I will upload at 1280*720.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

I am done with the damn Mediafire photo sharing just made Imgur account will share photos shortly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> LOL my pics are less than 500KB bro. I use fraps and none of them are even bigger than 300-400KB let aside 1MB.
> Guys right now mediafire server server is down for maintenance so my pics are working once they are up they will work.


 Nothing to laugh mate 

I meant the total size of you're pics. If each pic is 300 kb add and you upload 18 pics(post no. 218) then 300*18=5.4 mb

The size of ALL my pics are below 100kb(individually)
Resize them man. 1024*768 wont hurt will it?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are some more.
*i.imgur.com/LMW4d.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1TNfY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pFfUl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/prXEw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0lJ8n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U1HpE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pP76m.jpg

*i.imgur.com/C7i7H.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RZPuq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/imunn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Gcp9N.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gdzDV.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ I count 10 "stuff" on that last pic, does he have more?


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 10, 2011)

^^

10 pack body


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> I count 10 "stuff" on that last pic, does he have more?


Its not he its she.  No she don't have any more just 10.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2011)

^^it's a whale. man the harpoons.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 10, 2011)

Installed GTA 4 to try ICEnhancer

*i.imgur.com/6zksl.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

Here are more.
*i.imgur.com/Lbpd9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/na2bG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rcfM3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kcFcb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8W8kX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xqpr6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zEzUV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GluYV.jpg


----------



## baccilus (Jul 10, 2011)

Assassin's Creed 2

*i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo351/baccilus/2011-07-10_00001.jpg

*i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo351/baccilus/2011-07-10_00003.jpg

This game is running on high at 1600*900 on my humble system. I am happy about that


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 11, 2011)

@Baccilus: Nice.  Its my favourite Game Series.  Well even Brotherhood will run at high settings on ur system... Enjoy Florence and Venice..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2011)

Here are more.
*i.imgur.com/GtjYE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TuHW1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xVYe6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4pwru.jpg

*i.imgur.com/t22cA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U9INm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Dllzp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Y9wzi.jpg

*i.imgur.com/acoM0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/h6FZb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8RcYM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QCktR.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 11, 2011)

Anand, hold your horses. Since past many posts, your single post is taxing nearly 2 MB for the page.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

Guys, this is a very addictive game for the iPod Touch.  
A very painfull fall 

*i.imgur.com/FHLbm.png


----------



## tkin (Jul 11, 2011)

@ gameranand, dude, keep it below 100kb.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 12, 2011)

@anand: If you upload to photobucket, it will resize your photos itself so you won't have to resize them manually.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2011)

Actually the problem is that I want these photos as it it as I delete them from my PC once I upload them so if I reduced the size then there will be quality loss and thats a problem for in future. I'll post less like in 2 days or 3.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 12, 2011)

OK then keep posting. Better post big pictures rather than not posting at all. There is a big 56K warning on the Thread title.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 13, 2011)

Me playing Crysis 2...on DX9...I have installed DX11 patch...will post those pics too...

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-31-54-71.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-31-39-72.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-39-16-73.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-38-43-99.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-38-32-93.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-37-27-55.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2011)

Some of my Dead Space 2 Screens:

*i.imgur.com/CpGQ4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AouIv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YpyI1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/l3USD.png

*i.imgur.com/oqjAZ.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

OK guys I am back with my biggis.  
*i.imgur.com/v0pT0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aMSLN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GDnBv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jrYdj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/J8IFv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZJydk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xteqj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/muxUL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LQPrI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gpFLe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/laoOX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6d8be.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hzeiD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/j1IxO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NqnQF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IIICA.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey it is blood dragon armour right. Looks really cool.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah thats Blood Dragon Armor.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

I have da-o 1.0 version. If i download *ahem* blood dragon armour ,will it require version upgrade version.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 17, 2011)

Who is the large pakoda nose character in this game?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2011)

baccilus said:
			
		

> Who is the *large pakoda nose* character in this game?



The one wearing the crown is Harrowment
The blonde guys is Prince Bhelen
The One standing right next to me is Ogren

I named all three because all of them has *large pakoda nose*.


----------



## Alok (Jul 17, 2011)

Nope * Howe has better pakoda *


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 22, 2011)

Got Extreme Variety today in AC:B Multiplayer... 

*i.imgur.com/FlTw9.jpg


Here are the bonus that I got:- Discreet, Silent, Hidden, Escape, Stun, Incognito, Agony, Lure, Poacher, Saviour, Revenge, Mid-Air, First Blood, Double Escape, Chain, Close Call.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 22, 2011)

NFS Hot Pursuit, my favorite game, oooh I love it. Playing it for the 3rd time....

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/1135/nfs112011072117215157.jpg*img593.imageshack.us/img593/5988/nfs112011072117364879.jpg*img269.imageshack.us/img269/5572/nfs112011072117453344.jpg*img41.imageshack.us/img41/9547/nfs112011072118361024.jpg*img233.imageshack.us/img233/433/nfs112011072118392434.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## baccilus (Jul 24, 2011)

Assassin's creed 2. Awesome game. Guys is Assassin's creed: Brotherhood even better than this?
*i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo351/baccilus/2011-07-23_00001.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ Yeah graphics are improved so better.


----------



## Alok (Jul 24, 2011)

*^^Assassins Creed 2 is best in series.*


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 24, 2011)

^^According to story, yea, AC-2 is the best...But nevertheless Rome in AC:B looks awesome....


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea, I will vote for AC 2 over ACB. Even the Graphic was good too, I didn't find that much improvement in Graphic in ACB! Maybe it's me only.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't beleive I got this game for just $5 in steam. If the new Assassin's Creed is coming out I am sure I will be able to buy the AC:B too in the Christmas sale. BTW, how long is this game? I have spent around 14 hours in it by now and I am still training with his uncle Mario.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah a new Assassin's Game is coming out. The length of the game for me was about 40-50 hours I guess. I don't actually remember.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ohh then it will take me a really long time to finish my backlog. If it wasn't for BF3 coming out I wouldn't have had to upgrade my PC in Oct-nov because all games in my backlog run fine of my current system.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 24, 2011)

AC:2 takes 24-30 hours on an average...(Unless you roam about freely or explore the city)...
And AC:B about 45-50 hours for full 100% syncronization...


----------



## baccilus (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks Soumo. I roam around a lot and complete all the side missions and collect all the treasures and stuff. I guess I will be playing this for a long time since I only game on weekends.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Here are more from my favorite game guys.
*i.imgur.com/r8rZp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/S9Oyv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3Nmh1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z8FoW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aX8qB.jpg

hehe nice kiss na

*i.imgur.com/4BqpZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/187Y1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OH3EY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/feWSA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hyDxG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OgIKD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WwW3d.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uORFt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ulUAe.jpg


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 29, 2011)

ME2 - Overlord DLC



*img30.imageshack.us/img30/8497/masseffect2201107281757.jpg

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/69/masseffect2201107281902.jpg

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/9375/masseffect2201107281903.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

@v.Na5h

Those are sweet shots. Awesome graphics.
Sweeeeet


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 30, 2011)

Fear 3
*i.imgur.com/zLzOq.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2011)

@ JojoTheDragon
Just one ??? C'mon man post some more.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 13, 2011)

Monkey Island 2 :-


This puzzle, err, couldn't make out the heads and tails of it. Just got lucky.
*i.imgur.com/9joeZ.jpg

The only reference to Jojo. And its not a dragon unfortunately. 
*i.imgur.com/S1uDv.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6086/6042299036_acb0628073_b.jpg


----------



## baccilus (Aug 15, 2011)

Which game is this ^^?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 15, 2011)

^^Bulletstorm i guess


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah its Bulletstorm.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of Mafia 2-


1) My favourite car  
*i.imgur.com/grveV.png


2) A birds eye view of the City-
*i.imgur.com/NF834.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2011)

Hard Reset:
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6202/6157088722_b39cb0c954_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6181/6157057874_f095865437.jpg

Space Marine:
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6067/6156642515_a9d4b92736_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6204/6157189816_2c347655c3_z.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

Although this is only a screenshot thread, I want to post this video of Mafia 2 I made a little while back.
Its me hitting ABSOLUTE TOP SPEED with Roller G300 
Hope you like it.
480p Video 
[YOUTUBE]vnTHDBANEFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't worry i won't post a lot of pics , but since I haven't posted in this thread before, here are some DA-Origins(i know there are a lot of these before, but i am playing it currrently so... enjoy) pics (Stop Anand, its my time to shine   )

*i.imgur.com/1enNX.jpg

Caridin's Cross(yes my teams mostly made of girls)
[IMG]*i.imgur.com/d1hg4.jpg[/IMG]

I found this dwarf the most annoying(Jarvia that is)
[IMG]*i.imgur.com/JWO2f.jpg[/IMG]

Easy prey? NO!
[IMG]*i.imgur.com/mC9s9.jpg[/IMG]

Ahh Wynne, she's brought peace to my soul(and with the attractive mod she's truly charming, personal preference though)
[IMG]*i.imgur.com/Obz6W.jpg[/IMG]

And the rhyming oak tree which i didn't kill. 
[IMG]*i.imgur.com/n1zDs.jpg[/IMG]

Morrigans calling the blizzard(sheer overkill)
[IMG]*i.imgur.com/yK9HX.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ nice pics soumo. I personally didn't applied any mod for looks but wayne does looks fine with that mod.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 4, 2011)

You could try the basic JB3 textures mod  improves the textures of the game nicely along with the improved atmosphere mod. I am using a lot of mods to spice up things a bit.
Meta items+Dragon age redesigned.
Also you may want some additional fan-made missions that are much better than the dlc(at least thats what it says, will try dlc after the main story of course)
18 essential Dragon Age mods | PC Gamer


----------



## gameranand (Oct 4, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> You could try the basic JB3 textures mod  improves the textures of the game nicely along with the improved atmosphere mod. I am using a lot of mods to spice up things a bit.
> Natural Bodies mod(  )+Dragon age redesigned.
> Also you may want some additional fan-made missions that are much better than the dlc(at least thats what it says, will try dlc after the main story of course)
> 18 essential Dragon Age mods | PC Gamer



Thanks for the link. Will play this gem 6th time when I'll get time.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 4, 2011)

No problem.  Time to download that FRAPS software you guys were talking about in the previous portions of the thread.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 4, 2011)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/2011-10-04_00001.jpg
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/2011-10-04_00004.jpg

I was dragging people using grappling hook...!


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ Just cause 2 is so hillarious!!!! 
Ok just one..(busy playing DA)
Skyfall
[IMG]*i.imgur.com/Hw0wy.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

The Binding of Isaac
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6228/6215432316_b040f5aaac_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 6, 2011)

^^ which game is this??


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ which game is this??



Its a Indie game from Steam. Binding of Isaac


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok i had to format my pc.. which i did and i lost my da saves, so playing the game again with a bit of trainer hep just to cover up till denerim quickly. some screenshots i would like to post(i was so stupid, i know)
The Fall of a Troll... no... Ogre. 
*i.imgur.com/EKsFz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/s3kBw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/m2JWk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Kr5si.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nqFIc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/B4UHP.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

Your character is seeexxxxyyyyy.  
Real nice work in making her.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I know that right? lol..


----------



## tkin (Oct 9, 2011)

A request to everyone, keep the image size at max 800x600, many of us do not have unlimited plans.

Now, Red Faction Armageddon screens, this game is rocking to say the least, weapons are awesome, and the nano forge is THE best tool I had ever used in a game, think of this tool as in Singularity game but now imagine that it can be used to repair anything, yes, *anything that can be broken in game(and most of it can be, even rocks thanks to the very impressive havok engine) can be repaired, again and again*. Couple that with a magnet gun that can pull anything towards any other thing, this game becomes destruction mayhem 101, now the shots

*i.imgur.com/R4cqO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PQfdB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EVKQ1.jpg

The epic nano forge, everything can be broken down and rebuilt, even upgrade stations.
*i.imgur.com/iarLX.jpg

I suggest everyone to play the game, asap.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2011)

^^ Is there a continuation of the story from previous game or its entirely new ??


----------



## tkin (Oct 9, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Is there a continuation of the story from previous game or its entirely new ??


There are references to the old game but the story is totally new, instead of human enemies you get Martian creatures and they are really cool.


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 14, 2011)

O M F G!!!!!!
I think this is the best place to post this since these are just pictures... 
GTA 4 looked great with iCEnhancer1.3? Guess again cause these screenshots will leave you speechless | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## tkin (Oct 14, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> O M F G!!!!!!
> I think this is the best place to post this since these are just pictures...
> GTA 4 looked great with iCEnhancer1.3? Guess again cause these screenshots will leave you speechless | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


I am speechless [Goes looking for GTA IV discs]


----------



## Nipun (Oct 14, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> O M F G!!!!!!
> I think this is the best place to post this since these are just pictures...
> GTA 4 looked great with iCEnhancer1.3? Guess again cause these screenshots will leave you speechless | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming




Are they really real?


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 15, 2011)

yes they are(i mean they are real screenshots)  ... but a high end nvidia card is needed to play it as it is part of the ENB series of mods. (though icEnhancer can run on ati cards too.. and if you have an ati card you can try it)


----------



## abhidev (Oct 23, 2011)

Medal of Honor 2010 screens

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Medal%20of%20Honor%202010/moh2011-10-2221-13-26-88.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Medal%20of%20Honor%202010/moh2011-10-2221-10-48-03.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Medal%20of%20Honor%202010/moh2011-10-2221-00-39-77.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Medal%20of%20Honor%202010/moh2011-10-2221-00-04-17.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Medal%20of%20Honor%202010/moh2011-10-2220-49-27-62.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Oct 23, 2011)

Its truly a great game...Played it a year back and loved it  Awesome Story


----------



## RBX (Oct 23, 2011)

Currently playing GOW 2 and I think my screenshots saying "Come back to bed, Kratos" from GOW I won't be allowed here.

In this screenshot from Assassin's Creed : Brotherhood, you could see ordinary people pulling off various stunts.
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/1060/acbsp2011102321280239.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2011)

Here are a few screenshots from Mafia 2.
Roller GL300 fitted with a Supercharger 

*i.imgur.com/fUqqs.png

*i.imgur.com/aIYSB.png


----------



## abhidev (Oct 26, 2011)

now playing mafia 2....some of the screenshots

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Mafia%20II/mafia22011-10-2617-36-31-32.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Mafia%20II/mafia22011-10-2617-37-00-94.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Mafia%20II/mafia22011-10-2617-37-06-72.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Mafia%20II/mafia22011-10-2617-38-04-53.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Mafia%20II/mafia22011-10-2617-52-54-46.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Mafia%20II/mafia22011-10-2617-54-08-73.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Mafia%20II/mafia22011-10-2617-53-55-26.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally 

I have managed to complete Doodle Jump Free in my iPod 
Here is the shot-

*i.imgur.com/d2vE2.png


----------



## theserpent (Nov 1, 2011)

*i40.tinypic.com/fk7eko.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 3, 2011)

BF 3, Part 1 


Spoiler



*img195.imageshack.us/img195/6708/bf32011110119123764.jpg *img23.imageshack.us/img23/5596/bf32011110119332877.jpg *img819.imageshack.us/img819/4153/bf32011110120383034.jpg *img716.imageshack.us/img716/7103/bf32011110120480397.jpg *img267.imageshack.us/img267/6938/bf32011110200073888.jpg *img651.imageshack.us/img651/4884/bf32011110200090348.jpg *img696.imageshack.us/img696/8789/bf32011110200161202.jpg *img819.imageshack.us/img819/1228/bf32011110218161914.jpg *img267.imageshack.us/img267/2801/bf32011110219053665.jpg


----------



## nCyCoD (Nov 3, 2011)

Here are some screenshots from Deus Ex...
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/4223/dxhr2011110222000385.th.jpg
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/3522/dxhr2011110220212457.th.jpg
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/5441/dxhr2011110220211669.th.jpg
*img810.imageshack.us/img810/5331/dxhr2011110220211039.th.jpg
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/103/dxhr2011110220022694.th.jpg
*img580.imageshack.us/img580/3793/dxhr2011110219492909.th.jpg
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/8361/dxhr2011110217570020.th.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Nov 12, 2011)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-1220-33-52-26.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-1220-34-11-55.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-1220-45-28-10.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-1220-54-57-73.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-1220-55-13-33.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-1220-57-30-13.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-1221-04-19-24.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-1221-07-23-77.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Nov 12, 2011)

^^The game looks exactly as the movie...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2011)

^Wow, looks nice.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 13, 2011)

the graphics doesn't look good when its a TPS view but they look much better when the view changes to a side scroll view...games is fun actually


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 17, 2011)

A few EPIC Medal of Honour Screenshots 
Awesome game. Love it 

*i.imgur.com/y9BnA.png
*i.imgur.com/IIwNH.png
*i.imgur.com/A3NRX.png
*i.imgur.com/wIZaJ.png
*i.imgur.com/S8TeN.png
*i.imgur.com/qaajr.png


----------



## revolt (Nov 17, 2011)

guys let the good things flow.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 18, 2011)

late night, playing portal 2. some humble pics. 

*i.imgur.com/6oIcP.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/UDgu1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ywDr6.jpg

*imgur.com/DMWna

*i.imgur.com/3Ca4H.jpg


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 18, 2011)

I dont know if you guys have seen this...but this is hilarious. My first video uploaded on youtube. 

CRYSIS 2 Easter Egg 

Crysis2 2011-04-24 12-46-20-54.mp4 - YouTube

I played this level again just for the Lulzz


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> I dont know if you guys have seen this...but this is hilarious. My first video uploaded on youtube.
> 
> CRYSIS 2 Easter Egg
> 
> ...



hilarious


----------



## quan chi (Nov 19, 2011)

*Assassins creed 2*

Second playthrough maxed (full HD) still the antialias looks crap!

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/6999/assassinscreediigame201z.jpg
*img534.imageshack.us/img534/8351/assassinscreediigame201jkm.jpg
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/9083/assassinscreediigame201esr.jpg
*img259.imageshack.us/img259/6764/assassinscreediigame201j.jpg
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/8654/assassinscreediigame201gi.jpg
*img842.imageshack.us/img842/4826/assassinscreediigame201y.jpg


----------



## maddy1205 (Nov 19, 2011)

bf3

bombs away!!!

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/bf32011111920193304.png/][IMG]*img194.imageshack.us/img194/804/bf32011111920193304.png[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/265/bf32011111920193348.png/][IMG]*img265.imageshack.us/img265/4215/bf32011111920193348.png[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/bf32011111920193376.png/][IMG]*img69.imageshack.us/img69/1180/bf32011111920193376.png[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[/IMG]

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/5592/bf32011111920190813.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## northzone13 (Nov 19, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/w3BJN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ExGaT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/g3TfT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TJpif.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JXVrd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ybkha.jpg

This game blows my mind!!!! BEST GAME EVER
Yes it's skyrim. For some reason my posts take a long time to show up on this forum.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 20, 2011)

Holy christ X_X Some graphics that!


----------



## Alok (Nov 20, 2011)

@northzone13 which game is this ! Looks mystic...


----------



## northzone13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> @northzone13 which game is this ! Looks mystic...



Elder scrolls V : Skyrim


----------



## baccilus (Nov 20, 2011)

Everyone must write the name of the game too


----------



## Jripper (Nov 20, 2011)

Isn't that skyrim?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2011)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-2013-10-32-84.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-2013-10-43-43.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-2013-11-59-52.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-2013-11-23-92.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-2013-25-51-60.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-2013-25-59-69.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-2013-49-39-48-1.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/TinTin/TINTIN2011-11-2013-37-46-39-1.jpg


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 21, 2011)

Pimping>
*i.imgur.com/zGxI6.jpg
Diving> 
*i.imgur.com/JYzyL.jpg
Star Wars starting>
*i.imgur.com/1lE1m.jpg
First mission>
*i.imgur.com/O4k1T.jpg
sorry for the AA.. my gfx card is not very powerful.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2011)

nice...hows the gameplay?


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just like Saints row 2. With some added melee animations.. and mini bosses. 
No cover system.. very simple design. The variety of weapons is great. Like I said, very chaotic yet simple. Its not very tough at normal. 
How's Tintin? Is the story good?


----------



## Alok (Nov 22, 2011)

^^story is good coz movies is good but games seems pretty repeatitive ,but if you are a fan there is fun for you.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> How's Tintin? Is the story good?



The story is good...little bit different from the movie...gameplay is good...a very simple game


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2011)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6401036629_05a4372c75_z.jpg


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 26, 2011)

^aah, deus ex.. deus ex is awesome!

*The cores kept talking crap all the way through the last fight xD*
*i.imgur.com/OBGOZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XvE2Y.jpg
*i.imgur.com/reUgQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VeX10.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ymHaP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MJRCa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lpMRG.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Nov 26, 2011)

Frostbite 2 has some awesome lightning effects
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/9282/bf32011112102201993.jpg
*img850.imageshack.us/img850/2241/bf32011112012424307.jpg
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/9452/bf32011112012382751.jpg
*img705.imageshack.us/img705/3803/bf32011112013015811.jpg
*img805.imageshack.us/img805/9055/bf32011112017035494.jpg
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/6006/bf32011112017082643.jpg
*img847.imageshack.us/img847/9622/bf32011112017144174.jpg
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/9830/bf32011112017154928.jpg
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/5102/bf32011112017393775.jpg
*img26.imageshack.us/img26/8017/bf32011112017403714.jpg
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/8634/bf32011112102023239.jpg


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2011)

^^Its nice, but the lights hurt my eyes sometimes(in night levels), and the worse part is you can't shoot them out(car lights), so good graphics, cr@ppy implementation.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2011)

Skyrim
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/6407506771_5962abd824_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6106/6407462189_fafb7e83bb_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6407518229_93697ef740_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6112/6407205427_5981383ee0_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7160/6407030165_f2daccc33b_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7030/6406961747_24b61319d5_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7155/6406954139_c0ec7c970f_z.jpg


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ Unbelievable, is Skyrim running on Gamebryo?? If so then the next Fallout(F4) will be kick @$$.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow skyrim is awesome. I wonder why people are complaining about graphics.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2011)

Skyrim
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6421833845_247b067b60_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6422006647_650bf5d474_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6218/6422089293_949b747713_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6054/6422075257_faf7dc5687_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6058/6422095999_720c7ab10c_z.jpg


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

Woo this looks amazing.                     .


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2011)

awesome screenies...


----------



## quan chi (Dec 8, 2011)

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/179/saintsrowthethirddx1120f.th.jpg
*img851.imageshack.us/img851/179/saintsrowthethirddx1120f.th.jpg
*img832.imageshack.us/img832/179/saintsrowthethirddx1120f.th.jpg
*img194.imageshack.us/img194/9472/saintsrowthethirddx1120d.th.jpg
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1084/saintsrowthethirddx1120x.th.jpg
*img855.imageshack.us/img855/4043/saintsrowthethirddx1120t.th.jpg
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/6655/saintsrowthethirddx1120p.th.jpg
*img687.imageshack.us/img687/5541/saintsrowthethirddx1120b.th.jpg
*img546.imageshack.us/img546/6905/saintsrowthethirddx1120ia.th.jpg
*img802.imageshack.us/img802/4319/saintsrowthethirddx1120dr.th.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Dec 11, 2011)

got a chance to get my hands on BF3...here are the screenshots

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1120-27-10-48.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1120-27-07-11.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1119-59-08-08.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1119-59-20-00.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1119-59-36-29.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1119-59-50-26.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1120-00-19-56.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1120-00-24-52.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1120-02-31-36.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1120-07-35-50.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1120-12-54-75.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield_3/bf32011-12-1120-21-34-69.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2011)

A few Dirt 3 shots 


*i.imgur.com/ux9iS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4FbrN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ioMbr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IuAwx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sscR0.jpg


----------



## baccilus (Jan 1, 2012)

I find it really difficult to drive with the Cockpit camera in any racing games, especially Dirt 3.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

baccilus said:


> I find it really difficult to drive with the Cockpit camera in any racing games, especially Dirt 3.



I only use the Cockpit camera. Doing Rally in other cameras is very difficult for me.


----------



## Alok (Jan 1, 2012)

I only used cockpit cam in MS Flight Simulator X.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 1, 2012)

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/5884/acrsp2012010122270643.jpg
*img830.imageshack.us/img830/8730/acrsp2012010122254428.jpg
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/7053/acrsp2012010122262615.jpg
*img716.imageshack.us/img716/6440/acrsp2012010122263307.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 3, 2012)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/9931/batmanac201112302341365l.jpg
*img717.imageshack.us/img717/4967/batmanac201112302342188.jpg
*img838.imageshack.us/img838/7636/batmanac201112302358211.jpg
*img846.imageshack.us/img846/8665/batmanac201112302359129.jpg
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/4410/batmanac201201021830309.jpg


Spoiler



*img12.imageshack.us/img12/7291/batmanac201201021849485.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jan 3, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *img12.imageshack.us/img12/7291/batmanac201201021849485.jpg



you might wanna put this one in a spoiler...coz it gives away the story completely


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 3, 2012)

abhidev said:


> you might wanna put this one in a spoiler...coz it gives away the story completely



Done.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 3, 2012)

Below is a bit deja vu.BF3.
*img202.imageshack.us/img202/3042/iw5sp2012010322303537.jpg
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/5098/iw5sp2012010322315251.jpg
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/2904/iw5sp2012010323011218.jpg
*img713.imageshack.us/img713/816/iw5sp2012010322392931.jpg
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/1403/iw5sp2012010322462584.jpg
*img843.imageshack.us/img843/282/iw5sp2012010322462770.jpg
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/7707/iw5sp2012010322543706.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2012)

Batman-AC screenshots...

*Disclaimer* : do not see them if you haven't played the game already or if you don't wanna spoil the experience as these giveaway the story...



Spoiler



*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-16-54-20.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-18-40-70.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-19-20-36.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-21-07-19.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-22-45-77.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-23-46-74.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-23-56-02.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-24-03-36.jpg





Spoiler



*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-27-01-77.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-27-31-61.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-27-34-52.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-27-38-38.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-27-46-56.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-27-50-75.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-29-02-99.jpg





Spoiler



*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-1200-34-38-99.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-44-46-18.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-47-53-90.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-48-06-49.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-48-20-71.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-48-21-27.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-53-54-88.jpg


----------



## baccilus (Jan 8, 2012)

Machinarium-a brilliant brilliant game. The puzzles are just too good.
*i391.photobucket.com/albums/oo351/baccilus/Machinariumat2012-01-08193139.png


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 11, 2012)

The most complete game I've played after GTA IV, and also the toughest. My new favorite.
Wish I could post the pic of my actual character who wear nothing 

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/7974/saintsrowthethirddx1120nj.jpg
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/179/saintsrowthethirddx1120f.jpg
*img854.imageshack.us/img854/249/saintsrowthethirddx1120c.jpg
*img861.imageshack.us/img861/6779/saintsrowthethirddx1120n.jpg
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/2734/saintsrowthethirddx1120j.jpg
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/9472/saintsrowthethirddx1120d.jpg
*img716.imageshack.us/img716/7983/saintsrowthethirddx1120e.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jan 14, 2012)

batman - arkham city



Spoiler



*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-51-40-72.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-08-41.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-21-88.jpg





Spoiler



*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-39-77.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-40-17.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-40-55.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-40-79.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-41-15.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-41-53.jpg
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20city/BatmanAC2011-12-2723-56-41-98.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2012)

a small video I made of Wayne Rooney scoring an amazing goal 
[YOUTUBE]_Wm6MShpVlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 19, 2012)

View attachment 5995

View attachment 5996

View attachment 5997

View attachment 5998

View attachment 5999


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2012)

The Armored Batman stands tall 
*i.imgur.com/9A9hV.jpg

and a Mafia II video I made 
[YOUTUBE]rpmc5juA6m4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quan chi (Jan 28, 2012)

Even the arkham city has some awesome lighting effects.better than arkham asylum.Finished the game few days back.
*img837.imageshack.us/img837/663/batmanac201201231927479.th.jpg
*img263.imageshack.us/img263/4854/batmanac201201240019394.th.jpg
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/9092/batmanac201201240019481.th.jpg
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/9206/batmanac201201250146043.th.jpg
*img19.imageshack.us/img19/4782/batmanac201201250153271.th.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Feb 1, 2012)

*i39.tinypic.com/9h6kns.jpg
*i40.tinypic.com/nwyjjm.jpg
*img710.imageshack.us/img710/3104/tesv2012020121571949.jpg
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/723/tesv2012020102471020.jpg
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/2264/tesv2012020101450552.jpg


----------



## Alok (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice shots Quan . Waiting for holidays to play Skyrim.
Finished Arkham Asylum already.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

*Razorback:*
*i.imgur.com/wlYKL.jpg

*Dassault Rafael:*
*i.imgur.com/IsDIP.jpg

*Mach 3:*
*i.imgur.com/SKbFl.jpg

*Outrunning Missiles @ Mach 3:*
*i.imgur.com/9rqd5.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely NO comment on the game!
*i40.tinypic.com/34s0y93.jpg
*i43.tinypic.com/2m4svbn.jpg
*i44.tinypic.com/1zx0gsw.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/108ctqq.jpg
*i43.tinypic.com/2zs7c4m.jpg

This is the only thing I liked in this whole damn game,
*i41.tinypic.com/2uhwmte.jpg
And I was missing this badly after finishing it,
*i43.tinypic.com/10dsjz8.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

Here is something special. 

How many of you eveer managed to go INSIDE the Statue of Liberty in GTA IV?
I HAVE 

In a multiplayer freemode, with a few friends. HE took me inside. which was probably a glitch he found 

Here is the HEART OF STATUE OF LIBTERTY(it beats like a Human)


Guess what lies on the top of those stairs? 
*i.imgur.com/eknNo.jpg


*THIS *

*i.imgur.com/8qoGC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/p9A18.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Feb 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Here is something special.
> 
> How many of you eveer managed to go INSIDE the Statue of Liberty in GTA IV?
> I HAVE


I have. Before you. 
*1.bp.blogspot.com/-RRRpZE314eQ/TkycUFS24II/AAAAAAAAPrM/z1b0peDvG6Q/s1600/troll+face.jpg



thetechfreak said:


> In a multiplayer freemode, with a few friends. HE took me inside. which was probably a glitch he found
> 
> Here is the HEART OF STATUE OF LIBTERTY(it beats like a Human)


He teleported himself and you in the statue.


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

*Me also!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> *i40.tinypic.com/fk7eko.jpg



which game is that mate?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 17, 2012)

funkysourav said:


> which game is that mate?



Red alert 3...i dint like the game much  ..would give it a 6/10..multiplayer 8/10


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2012)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3  

*i.imgur.com/ERqkE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8XoS3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uTYIn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rMAsH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ijopy.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ nices shots


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 3, 2012)

@tkin u like flight combat games a lot hmm???
hawx.. ace combat!!


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 3, 2012)

AC Revelations

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/9537/acrsp2012030314470027.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/4510/acrsp2012030314473377.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/8577/acrsp2012030315261423.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/5232/acrsp2012030315265715.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/7146/acrsp2012030315302374.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/9650/acrsp2012030315302479.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

^^nice screens , yet to play this game.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> @tkin u like flight combat games a lot hmm???
> hawx.. ace combat!!


Yes I do, I drive a car, could drive a motorboat in future, but chances of flying a jet(a supersonic jet) is close to zero, so I like to play these games.

First thing I would do after joining a job is buy the X360 and then Ace Combat FTW!!


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 3, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^nice screens , yet to play this game.



thanks....do play it!!
waiting for AC 3...october 30 seems a long wait!!!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

^^ A long long wait, I just wish they would give the guy a modern costume keeping with time.


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 3, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ A long long wait, I just wish they would give the guy a modern costume keeping with time.




hahaha....indeed!!!!


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

^^But they didn't.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2012)

DiRT 3-

Driving on Snow had never been so difficult

*i.imgur.com/3tNYO.jpg

and finally winning a freezing race 

*i.imgur.com/kAgHu.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2012)

@thetechfreak 
whats your pc config..bro?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> @thetechfreak
> whats your pc config..bro?



AMD Phenom II X4 840
Asus M4A78LT-MLE
9500 GT 
4 GB DDR 3@ 1333MHz
500 gb HDD @ 7200 RPM. Seagate
and a monitor that I rather not talk off


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yes I do, I drive a car, could drive a motorboat in future, but chances of flying a jet(a supersonic jet) is close to zero, so I like to play these games.
> 
> First thing I would do after joining a job is buy the X360 and then Ace Combat FTW!!



Sounds like ADrenaline Junkie To me!

I love my bike. Wish to own an ATV and a  jetski..but jets...!!!no way..didnt even think of it!


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> AMD Phenom II X4 840
> Asus M4A78LT-MLE
> 9500 GT
> 4 GB DDR 3@ 1333MHz
> ...



monitor?is it crt?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2012)

The thread is dead for almost a month now 

Anyway, RRU 

*i41.tinypic.com/16le734.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/2926xih.jpg
*i40.tinypic.com/34ig56w.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ERqkE.jpg



For a moment, I thought there was no mission in CoD4 where you go into a stock exchange building. Then, I saw...


----------



## quan chi (May 9, 2012)

*It still rules*
*WARHEAD*
*img1.imagehousing.com/49/b954917629e4579ee5bfd93bd0da0453.jpg
*img1.imagehousing.com/27/b74f62da5f2e1c76b765b4fe7dfb70f6.jpg
*img1.imagehousing.com/73/899a0b2734e1f365ec076c2bb2c3cf0a.jpg
*img1.imagehousing.com/56/307634671d964713f3a37c445d6fa7f5.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

^^ Real nice. Reminds me of my good ol memories.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 9, 2012)

^ And I am yet to play that! Damn!!

Anyway, MP 3 

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/8013/maxpayne320120607184306.jpg

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/5370/maxpayne320120607184939.jpg

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/4260/maxpayne320120607191928.jpg

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/1132/maxpayne320120607193120.jpg

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/4026/maxpayne320120607193926.jpg

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/7783/maxpayne320120607211920.jpg

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/491/maxpayne320120607224515.jpg

*img831.imageshack.us/img831/821/maxpayne320120607225809.jpg

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/7531/maxpayne320120608000415.jpg

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/5405/maxpayne320120608003106.jpg

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/7003/maxpayne320120608211616.jpg

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/4484/maxpayne320120608214153.jpg

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/1645/maxpayne320120609003302.jpg

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/2001/maxpayne320120609010559.jpg

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/8508/maxpayne320120609012351.jpg

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/5053/maxpayne320120609012403.jpg

*img542.imageshack.us/img542/1953/maxpayne320120609012646.jpg

*img651.imageshack.us/img651/7254/maxpayne320120609012844.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Alok (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice, my copy arriving soon.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2012)

OMG! is that really max pane 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2012)

Limbo.

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/limbo4.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/limbo3.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/limbo2.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/limbo1.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-15_00001.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2012)

*GRAND THEFT AUTO CIRCLE*
*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2012/06/grand_theft_auto_legends_2012_by_patrickbrown-d53et9c.jpeg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

and more Limbo

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo Screenshots/2012-06-25_00002.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo Screenshots/2012-06-25_00001.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Virtua Tennis 4 Completed finally 




*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-17-58-63.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-19-09-68.jpg

This was hard but somehow won the SPT Finals. A lot harder than the scoreline

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-19-15-75.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-19-21-38.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-19-32-16.jpg




Match against King of Players-

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-23-58-12.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-34-52-66.jpg

At Match Point


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-37-39-40.jpg

WIN!!!


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-39-01-00.jpg




*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Virtua%20Tennis%204%20Completion%20Screenshots/VT42012-07-0612-42-18-33.jpg


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 7, 2012)

*rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Battlefield-3-Masked-Gunner-799x450.jpg
Battlefield3 at Ultra


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2012)

some screenshots from spec ops - the line

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Spec%20ops-%20the%20line/SpecOpsTheLine2012-07-0221-02-17-25.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Spec%20ops-%20the%20line/SpecOpsTheLine2012-07-0221-05-13-44.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Spec%20ops-%20the%20line/SpecOpsTheLine2012-07-0221-12-15-16.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Spec%20ops-%20the%20line/SpecOpsTheLine2012-07-0221-21-32-39.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Spec%20ops-%20the%20line/SpecOpsTheLine2012-07-0221-28-44-43.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Spec%20ops-%20the%20line/SpecOpsTheLine2012-07-0221-28-58-40.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Spec%20ops-%20the%20line/SpecOpsTheLine2012-07-0221-29-11-28.jpg


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 7, 2012)

some screenshots from Half life 2 (We Don't Go To Ravenholm scariest chapter)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7117/7520753714_b90f0bde5b_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7520754872_7ce9819997_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7139/7520754516_26a6bca2b2_b.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 8, 2012)

@abhidev- Thanks for saving my time dude, Cool


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @abhidev- Thanks for saving my time dude, Cool



anytime 

some screen shots from Ghost Recon - Future Soldier

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0721-23-10-55.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0720-41-22-61.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0720-40-06-21.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0719-16-36-37.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0719-00-39-52.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0718-59-05-32.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0718-51-05-32.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0718-41-01-48.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0718-33-55-94.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0718-10-12-54.jpg

 look at the poster in the pic 
*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0718-04-53-01.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Ghost%20recon%20Future%20sldier/FutureSoldier2012-07-0717-46-08-22.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2012)

Boy that boosts my mind to play it asap, damn, can't find any time!!
Shots looks great, game seems great too.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Boy that boosts my mind to play it asap, damn, can't find any time!!
> Shots looks great, game seems great too.



yea...I haven't played any of the earlier parts...but loved the stealth action more....and also the mark and execute (as in Conviction) is kickass!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2012)

Call of Duty- Modern Warfare 2. Just some missions I played to kill time 


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1012-01-35-71.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1012-01-44-90.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1012-02-25-50.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1012-02-54-41.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1012-31-49-04.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1013-09-18-20.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1013-22-42-38.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1013-24-29-47.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/COD-%20Modern%20Warfare%202/iw4sp2012-07-1013-24-32-17.jpg


----------



## maddy1205 (Jul 16, 2012)

screens from ghost recon future solider..

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/9167/futuresoldier2012071521.png

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/9167/futuresoldier2012071521.png

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/9167/futuresoldier2012071521.png

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/9167/futuresoldier2012071521.png

lol!!
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9167/futuresoldier2012071521.png

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/4448/futuresoldier2012071610.png

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/4448/futuresoldier2012071610.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2012)

Portal 2.

Finally managed to finish it. Here are a few screenies, dont worry no spoilers here 

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/portal22012-07-1211-15-02-37.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/portal22012-07-1212-23-46-59.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/portal22012-07-1312-35-40-07.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/portal22012-07-1312-38-10-86.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/portal22012-07-1711-08-50-51.jpg


Ok this is a spoiler



Spoiler



*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/portal22012-07-2111-14-09-13.jpg




Half Life 2

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-07-24_00005.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-07-24_00003.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-07-24_00002.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-07-24_00001.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kxq2H0Pw5Qc[/YOUTUBE] I think thats quite fast


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 6, 2012)

DiRT 3  


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-08-06_00007.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-08-06_00011.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-08-06_00008.jpg


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

^^at what difficulty you are playing?On casual one can become 1st all the time. 
Intermediate needs manual transmission.Expert is best with steering wheels.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 10, 2012)

ss from FSX  

*i45.tinypic.com/muenp2.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/14w51sh.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/2q8ogea.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/fpcxgn.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/2e5p6cn.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2cmoxld.jpg



ss from FSX Airbus A380


----------



## ranjitsd (Aug 13, 2012)

flatout


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 13, 2012)

SS from FSX 

*i45.tinypic.com/35n8120.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/2zedk6f.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/33xao2q.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/xaxbv4.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/8xskkh.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Aug 15, 2012)

*MEDAL OF HONOR 2010*

*i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh516/cage_007/24b4bf81.jpg
*i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh516/cage_007/89e752d2.jpg
*i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh516/cage_007/ba503430.jpg
*i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh516/cage_007/2d92e645.jpg
*i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh516/cage_007/48dd63ab.jpg
*i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh516/cage_007/a37b7430.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2012)

Dirt 3

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/dirt3_game2012-08-0415-36-42-41.jpg


Driver San Francisco

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/Driver2012-08-2114-55-22-39.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/Driver2012-08-2114-56-59-08.jpg

GRiD

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/GRID2012-07-3111-28-15-92.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/GRID2012-08-0711-08-32-38.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/GRID2012-08-0711-08-46-90.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/GRID2012-08-0712-06-50-94.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got chance to play the ultimate graphics game- Crysis Warhead. A 3 year old game literally killed my 1 year old GPU, nice. At max settings.



Spoiler



*img840.imageshack.us/img840/8978/crysis64201208232335254.jpg
*img442.imageshack.us/img442/5939/crysis64201208240332172.jpg
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/4858/crysis64201208242302533.jpg
*img856.imageshack.us/img856/8384/crysis64201208260201271.jpg
*img818.imageshack.us/img818/2019/crysis64201208260309050.jpg
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/310/crysis64201208261447582.jpg
*img253.imageshack.us/img253/2811/crysis64201208261454531.jpg


----------



## Aesir (Aug 31, 2012)

A few Skyrim Screens, with mods but running at 60 fps on a GTX 680:

*i.imgur.com/pmHHM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nJSXa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/H03E9.jpg

Possibly beats Crysis.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 1, 2012)

amazing screenies @aesir.....gfx looks beautiful!!!

Some screens from Sleeping dogs

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0103-00-43-50.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0103-00-56-40.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0102-59-19-14.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0103-07-45-77.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0103-08-11-13.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0103-08-12-01.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0102-35-26-33.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0103-14-09-96.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/SleepingDogs/HKShip2012-09-0102-31-09-83.jpg


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 1, 2012)

Am I too late for this?


----------



## Jripper (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy mother of pearl! 338? @_@ Insane. You should have made a video of it and uploaded to youtube


----------



## Aesir (Sep 4, 2012)

Can't stop myself from posting more screens from the beautiful Skyrim world, more like photography really:


*i.imgur.com/K1Dbs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NFxfY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0vhpW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/H4lOV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DtSge.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 5, 2012)

@Aesir- Awesome screens dude. Looks like I will have to play it sometime.
@Abhi- Thanks man.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 5, 2012)

Some screens from MS Flight Simulator X flying over Boston.
Sunrise!
*img826.imageshack.us/img826/750/bostonsunrise.jpg

Sunset!
*img526.imageshack.us/img526/5851/bostonsunset.jpg

A Boeing 737-800 cockpit's night view. It is beautiful really . Aircraft addon is PMDG 737 NGX. This cockpit is as real as it gets.
*img43.imageshack.us/img43/8118/738cockpit.jpg

EDIT: Finally found out a way to take decent screenshots in fsx.


----------



## Lord073 (Sep 5, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Is there any other way than fraps to get good screenshots without killing FPS?


You can give Bandicam - Best Game Recording Software, Game Video Recorder, Game Screen Capture, Desktop Screen Recorder a try.


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 5, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> Am I too late for this?
> 
> View attachment 6705



yeah such things is best shown in a video.Make a video and post it.


----------



## digitaltab (Sep 5, 2012)

Aesir said:


> Can't stop myself from posting more screens from the beautiful Skyrim world, more like photography really:



i have installed the mods you told, but still not getting a quality like in your screenshots 

edit: pics in quote removed


----------



## Aesir (Sep 5, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> i have installed the mods you told, but still not getting a quality like in your screenshots



Mind you these screenshots were taken at 1980*1080, all settings are at Ultra. Once again,  the most significant part is the ENB. I have "A Realistic Hope"- Performance version installed. 
Are you getting the depth of field (out of focus) effect or not?

Also look around for tweaks on the internet. Like search for how to turn 'tree self shadowing' on.

Also, to take these screenshots , I use an inbuilt tweak to completely free the camera and pause the action.

While in-game, press ~ to bring up the console. Type "tfc 1" to toggle free camera on and "tfc 0" to get back to normal. Press enter.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 5, 2012)

@*Shivam24* Please remove the pics from your quote if possible.


----------



## digitaltab (Sep 5, 2012)

*before mods* 

*i45.tinypic.com/2ltr81f.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/a1obdd.jpg
*
after mods*

*i46.tinypic.com/vov2tk.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/9iw802.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/41e12.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/i6z8cn.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/dgnc8.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/vru06c.jpg

*the difference - *
_
before mod at morning 6:30_

*i49.tinypic.com/2j1tnkp.jpg
_
after mod at the same time_

*i45.tinypic.com/2di2712.jpg

and it sucks...


----------



## d3p (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Screenshots Channel (Sleeping Dogs...)*

Sleeping Dogs....Muay Thai Costume.

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/2012-09-04_00002.jpg


----------



## Aesir (Sep 6, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> and it sucks...



In the last screenshot, the weather is different. The ENBs loook best in noon- sunlight.

Looks like the mods haven't fully worked, I can't see the depth of field effect. When you launch Skyrim using launcher, there is an option "Data Files", can you click on it? What options does it show you?


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/kXsi3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IN2n9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9ohYf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YR29r.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KJ1oV.jpg


----------



## digitaltab (Sep 6, 2012)

Aesir said:


> In the last screenshot, the weather is different. The ENBs loook best in noon- sunlight.
> 
> Looks like the mods haven't fully worked, I can't see the depth of field effect. When you launch Skyrim using launcher, there is an option "Data Files", can you click on it? What options does it show you?



smim, flora overhaul, better dynamic snow, realistic lightning patcher, realistic lightning, enb weather, green water fix for water effect... is there something i am missing???


----------



## Aesir (Sep 6, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> smim, flora overhaul, better dynamic snow, realistic lightning patcher, realistic lightning, enb weather, green water fix for water effect... is there something i am missing???



Doesn't look like it. Try some other ENB like 'Sharpshooter's Extreme Graphics' or 'Last mod enb ever'. See how it goes. They are equally good looking.


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 13, 2012)

Some screenshots of highly modded GTA 4. It's amazing what mods can do to even a 2008 game 

Just found it outside my apartment and stole it 
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/3817/ice2012912212253.jpg



This is my wallpaper right now 
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/1920/ice201291221839.jpg


----------



## RON28 (Sep 16, 2012)

*i49.tinypic.com/1zybzh3.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

^which game?


----------



## RON28 (Sep 16, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^which game?


Mafia


----------



## Jripper (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my god. Dude you are asking??  Its one of the epics. cult like almost.
Play it if you still haven't. |m|


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

It's very old. Sorry


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 16, 2012)

but its still worth playing...best story+gameplay seriously..you should give it a try


----------



## RON28 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mafia is one of the epic game...it will leave a mark on your mind...it will make you think at the end. it was best in its time, you will be suprised by its graphics today also. don't expect graphics like Crysis but gameplay is really perfect in it.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2012)

Sleeping Dogs.

*imageshack.us/a/img854/6323/hkship2012091121462422.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img692/9139/hkship2012091123233231.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img35/1875/hkship2012091220300666.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img411/4052/hkship2012091221040573.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img38/8137/hkship2012091221545315.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img36/4576/hkship2012091223281053.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img195/1535/hkship2012091219230209.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img41/9711/hkship2012091222323566.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img854/2672/hkship2012091319010662.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img834/9697/hkship2012091301162155.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img12/5016/hkship2012091318235965.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img809/4237/hkship2012091319153323.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img109/1239/hkship2012091319262090.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img600/7951/hkship2012091323465235.jpg


----------



## RON28 (Sep 17, 2012)

^^^nice screenshots, playing on ultra settings?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 18, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^nice screenshots, playing on ultra settings?


No buddy  The GPU isn't that powerful 
It's on High + World details on Max.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 20, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/vpr5O.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Sep 21, 2012)

@ithehappy GTX 560 is not powerful enough to run sleeping dogs on ultra?? :OO


----------



## RON28 (Sep 21, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> No buddy  The GPU isn't that powerful
> It's on High + World details on Max.



still it looks like ultra details...anyways if GTX 560 can't play it then thats the most badass game in graphical details, because i guess battlefield can be played easily at ultra settings on that Graphic card...right?


----------



## Jripper (Sep 21, 2012)

That is insane if that is the case. :O Sleeping dogs looks great but its nowhere near bf3,crysis2(with all patches) in terms of visual quality. No reason why a gtx 560 can't play it on ultra :O
Hell I played bf3 and crysis 2 on ultra using my 6850  Frames did drop to 20 at some places but it was still playable. Have to check out sleeping dogs on my gpu.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 21, 2012)

RON28 said:


> still it looks like ultra details...anyways if GTX 560 can't play it then thats the most badass game in graphical details, because i guess battlefield can be played easily at ultra settings on that Graphic card...right?


Absolutely.
It's optimisation that matters, and that's where a game manufacturer earns respect from users. Crysis 2, GTA IV, Max Payne 3, BF3 they all flew at highest possible settings on mine and I guess on others too, but Sleeping Dogs didn't, were the graphics better than C2? Absolutely not. So you get the point


----------



## Jripper (Sep 21, 2012)

^ Dude gta 4 was very poorly optimised


----------



## RON28 (Sep 22, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Absolutely.
> It's optimisation that matters, and that's where a game manufacturer earns respect from users. Crysis 2, GTA IV, Max Payne 3, BF3 they all flew at highest possible settings on mine and I guess on others too, but Sleeping Dogs didn't, were the graphics better than C2? Absolutely not. So you get the point



i think the best optimized console port was Crysis 2, even though i failed to compete with Crysis 1, but still the graphics were much improved after the dx11 high resolution pack, and there was only a 5 fps drop.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 22, 2012)

Okay confirmed.  Cannot run sleeping dogs on extreme settings with my r6850. FPS obtained is 15-17 which is not playable(smoothly). Runs fine on high though. 35-40 fps


----------



## RON28 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Okay confirmed.  Cannot run sleeping dogs on extreme settings with my r6850. FPS obtained is 15-17 which is not playable(smoothly). Runs fine on high though. 35-40 fps



how much is the difference between high and ultra settings? is it visible while playing or can you post screenshots comparing both?


----------



## Jripper (Sep 22, 2012)

No game looks pretty much the same. And I just only had to turn one option down to high from extreme. That is FXAA=high and sxaa=medium instead of having them both at high. And I am getting 36-45 fps which is very smooth.
Will post screenies soon

This is extreme quality preset:-

*i47.tinypic.com/20kwxlg.jpg

And this is high(just ssaa turned to medium):-

*i49.tinypic.com/k9e0yv.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/29kthrt.jpg

These are the settings I am using:-

*i45.tinypic.com/292bom0.jpg


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 5, 2012)

Inversion




*i.imgur.com/Edger.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eHuZq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/78hJO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CQBQ8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qRKXX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kgMfl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kFyzM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JkZFa.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Nov 10, 2012)

Some screenshots from 'Deadlight'....the games got some nice visual effects...and environments are detailed too

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Deadlight/LOTDGame2012-11-1015-54-31-79.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Deadlight/LOTDGame2012-11-1015-54-19-96.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Deadlight/LOTDGame2012-11-1014-53-26-90.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Deadlight/LOTDGame2012-11-1014-50-35-57.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Deadlight/LOTDGame2012-11-1014-47-37-40.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Deadlight/LOTDGame2012-11-1014-47-01-01.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Deadlight/LOTDGame2012-11-1016-18-50-69.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 18, 2012)

Black OPS II.

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/324/t6sp2012111716153437.jpg

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/7835/t6sp2012111716250943.jpg

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/3720/t6sp2012111802021051.jpg

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/7194/t6sp2012111716510157.jpg

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/5650/t6sp2012111802260592.jpg

*img708.imageshack.us/img708/1561/t6sp2012111803543491.jpg

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/2923/t6sp2012111803461737.jpg

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/5666/t6sp2012111804034282.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2012)

fsx


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 29, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ngdUJ.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 1, 2012)

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/670/ac3sp2012112519360026.jpg

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/2526/ac3sp2012112519554235.jpg

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/5369/ac3sp2012112520320418.jpg

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/8322/ac3sp2012112520145790.jpg

*img829.imageshack.us/img829/649/ac3sp2012112623474337.jpg

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/6870/ac3sp2012112702082451.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/5586/ac3sp2012112802280551.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/544/ac3sp2012112804083585.jpg

And the existing are here,
*www.flickr.com/photos/21579353@N05/sets/72157632137128783/


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2012)

A day with DiRT 3

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00004.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00006.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00012.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00014.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00019.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00020.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00021.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00022.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00023.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00025.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00027.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00029.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00034.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00035.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00039.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00040.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00042.jpg

and...


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-11-30_00044.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice. Wish I could play Dirt series. So stupid I am.
Btw- Are you Bengali?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Btw- Are you Bengali?


No. I am Assamese.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know why I am posting!!

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/8729/farcry32012120523310968.jpg

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/7638/farcry32012120523532655.jpg

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/3746/farcry32012120723593530.jpg

*img809.imageshack.us/img809/1474/farcry32012120800193066.jpg

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/4435/farcry32012121002590238.jpg

And the rest of the craps are here,
Flickr: ithehappy's Photostream


----------



## Nipun (Dec 11, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I don't know why I am posting!!



Me neither. I know GTA 4 is an old game now yet I am posting because I have to.  

*Sultan RS*
_Impressive drifts, cornering and acceleration. Best car in GTA 4._
*i.imgur.com/utkXo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2CjuS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/y6dOY.jpg

*Infernus*
_Nice speed, understeers badly. Just a good looking car. _
*i.imgur.com/hjOPB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kYVFC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4XIil.jpg

 Was gonna post rest of my favorite cars too- SuperGT, Feltzer, Comet but lost textures. 



thetechfreak said:


> A day with DiRT 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



A day with DiRT 3 with Driving Assist


----------



## Nipun (Dec 13, 2012)

More cars now  

*SuperGT*
_Awesome car! Superb acceleration & braking and cornering is excellent_

*i.imgur.com/VNZdb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Gah68.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IaN2S.jpg
(Light resembles Maserati)

*i.imgur.com/6hKQ8.jpg
*Comet*
_The best after SultanRS, but not available in multiplayer. Handles well, is fastest and resembles Porsche. Maybe thats why I have 2 of them  But cannot drift as good as SultanRS._

*i.imgur.com/gBgFM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/K61pw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1ckQx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/D5pmd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UImUh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1ylqI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/koTg7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SFnlG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2nsLf.jpg
(Flies, too)

*i.imgur.com/LNlP6.jpg

*Complete pics here:* *imgur.com/a/z8Aw1#47


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

^ Lol @ red car in mid air  Nice screens


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Lol @ red car in mid air  Nice screens



Thanks. Some more:

*i.imgur.com/L8CKx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NhLSj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/njvw0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8d2wr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gcD6p.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nHFgO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PTl0H.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kNvd4.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2012)

@Nipun The car you said as Maserati is actually an Aston Martin V12 vantage. And about driving assist well I drive in manual mode with all assists of even automatic transmission. Will turn off the racing line too. 
with or without assist you couldn't even close to beating me last time we played Dirt 3 lol.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Nipun The car you said as Maserati is actually an Aston Martin V12 vantage.


The headlights actually looked like a MaserGT: 



Spoiler



*www.quicksilverexhausts.com/bulletinimages/maserati-granturismo-1-big.jpg*i.imgur.com/IaN2S.jpg


, since it has a small break/dent/curve towards front grille, unlike a V12 Vantage: 



Spoiler



*cars-database.com/data_images/models/aston-martin-v12-vantage/aston-martin-v12-vantage-01.jpg


I was wrong though, and so were you. Wiki says it has traces from DB9 & V8.  


			
				GTAwiki said:
			
		

> Super GT is an amalgamation of two or three sports cars: the front and side profiles appear to share design cues from a modern Aston Martin DB9 and 2005-2009 Aston Martin V8 Vantage





thetechfreak said:


> And about driving assist well I drive in manual mode with all assists of even automatic transmission. Will turn off the racing line too.
> with or without assist you couldn't even close to beating me last time we played Dirt 3 lol.



I agree.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2012)

Not an ideal game for taking screenshots.

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/4718/mohw2012121123102226.jpg

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/3716/mohw2012121123394146.jpg

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/8858/mohw2012121201023858.jpg

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/5222/mohw2012121201225421.jpg

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/2329/mohw2012121321340778.jpg

*img803.imageshack.us/img803/7344/mohw2012121322002848.jpg

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/2470/mohw2012121322220259.jpg

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1071/mohwd2012121322451915.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/8976/mohw2012121402163526.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Looks nice.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2012)

A few Just Cause 2 Screenshots!

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-04_00001_zps18f48fe1.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-04_00002_zpsd7352c42.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-04_00003_zps0e16f379.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-04_00004_zps1e2131d6.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-04_00006_zps58b74d9a.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-04_00007_zps3772b129.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-05_00001_zps4314e4a4.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-05_00002_zps617eafa4.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00001_zps805f6468.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00002_zpsc2431de5.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00003_zpsc2928da6.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00004_zpsc3d9e9a3.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00005_zps6a94ba77.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00007_zpsd34f67b9.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00008_zps7fc74584.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00009_zpse5690807.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00010_zps7dffc2fb.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00011_zpscdd8d0d6.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00012_zps628a1084.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00013_zps674bfb4f.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00014_zpsfa7d1df7.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-06_00015_zpsaa9936bb.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-07_00001_zpsad9951c3.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-07_00002_zps5d52bbbc.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-07_00003_zps11a7f08a.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-07_00004_zps349c61ff.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-07_00005_zpsbebf6bbe.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-07_00006_zps50b234f0.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-07_00007_zps5b4c908d.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-10_00001_zps7cd27bc8.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-15_00001_zps6335c5ae.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-12-15_00002_zpscebc3a30.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Dec 15, 2012)

^Grapple a bike to jet plane & see the fun.


----------



## Aesir (Dec 23, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/KJj6U.jpg


*i.imgur.com/ltxdl.jpg


*i.imgur.com/ewuKQ.jpg


*i.imgur.com/b4xG7.jpg


*i.imgur.com/sPwIm.jpg


*i.imgur.com/TtwB7.jpg


*i.imgur.com/8ApFI.jpg


*i.imgur.com/CsSng.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 24, 2012)

@ Aesir - Which games are these screenshots from ?

1 - is it Alan wake  ?
2 - ??
3 - Crysis 
4 - Crysis 2
5 - Far Cry 3
6 - ??  Most Wanted 2012 may be 
7 - Skyrim
8 - ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2012)

Alan Wake

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/AlanWake2012-12-1811-57-34-50.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/AlanWake2012-12-1812-06-03-43.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/AlanWake2012-12-1812-01-45-82.jpg


Batman: Arkham City

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/BatmanAC2012-10-0712-55-07-43.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/BatmanAC2012-10-2710-05-08-38.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/BatmanAC2012-11-0215-02-37-34.jpg


----------



## Aesir (Dec 24, 2012)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @ Aesir - Which games are these screenshots from ?
> 
> 1 - is it Alan wake  ?
> 2 - ??
> ...



2- Splinter Cell Conviction

6- It's NFS Hot Pursuit (2012)

8- Let's see if anyone else can guess this

hint: there is a  thread about this game on the first page of the gaming forum here

More Skyrim screenshots:

*i.imgur.com/iIWZx.jpg


*i.imgur.com/1Ghal.jpg


*i.imgur.com/Chz9w.jpg


*i.imgur.com/HgVCT.jpg


*i.imgur.com/LQRHz.jpg


*i.imgur.com/UISRL.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 24, 2012)

@ Aesir - That 2nd dragon shot is epic.

Some from skyrim
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8167&d=1356374292

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8170&d=1356375447

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8171&d=1356375447

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8168&d=1356375447

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8169&d=1356375447


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 28, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^which game?



If you haven't played Mafia then you just missed one of the great best MOVIE. Awesome game, Awesome story 

 ------------------------

*Hitman* 

*imageshack.us/a/img18/7315/hma2012122415353431.png

*imageshack.us/a/img600/4797/hma2012122415353894.png

*imageshack.us/a/img96/1271/hma2012122415364562.png

*imageshack.us/a/img339/3883/hma2012122415370773.png

*imageshack.us/a/img585/3610/hma2012122415450333.png

*imageshack.us/a/img819/664/hma2012122415452258.png

*imageshack.us/a/img525/1765/hma2012122415452780.png


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 29, 2012)

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/6409/nfs132012122123285034.jpg

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/5536/nfs132012122323140692.jpg

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/2896/nfs132012122500170938.jpg

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/4307/nfs132012122502463052.jpg


----------



## Aesir (Jan 5, 2013)

Crysis 2

dat tessellation


*i.imgur.com/ek8Kc.jpg



*i.imgur.com/kXvU4.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fatality*


----------



## abhidev (Jan 6, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> *Fatality*



hoottt!!!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 22, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/wErnoKN.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 25, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/aWD9Njm.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ aoe 2?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 25, 2013)

@Mods.. Please make it a sticky.. It is very painful to search for it over and over


----------



## Nipun (Jan 25, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> @Mods.. Please make it a sticky.. It is very painful to search for it over and over



Not if you search in UserCP.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ aoe 2?



yups.


----------



## krishnendu (Feb 15, 2013)

*Dead Space 3*

*imageshack.us/a/img502/2435/deadspace32013021514152.png

*imageshack.us/a/img849/3091/deadspace32013021514165.png

*imageshack.us/a/img842/2387/deadspace32013021514180.png


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2013)

Been playing AC3 again...!

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/170/ac3sp2013021121522360.jpg

*img826.imageshack.us/img826/4027/ac3sp2013021201094779.jpg

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/2359/ac3sp2013021421253121.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 16, 2013)

^^That was some serious massacre


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Feb 17, 2013)

Here goes mine: 

*NFS Run*

*dil33pm.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/nfs4.png

*dil33pm.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/nfs3.png

*dil33pm.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/nfs2.png

*dil33pm.in/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/nfs.png




Will post more some time later. 

Check my blog for more
Dileep M | Official Blog
Game Screens
Game Screens 2 | Dileep M
Game Screens 3 | Dileep M


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^That was some serious massacre


That's nothing bro. As time passed by bodies got vanished or something, I can tell you at least a dozen bodies aren't there, they just got vanished! :what:


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Will only work with direct linked images, upload to imgur and post the image links with that tag.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 17, 2013)

^^That's exactly what i asked back there...uploading in cloud first. thanks  Here are some FarCry3 images...nothing much...my old horse ran as fast as it could and ....

*imageshack.us/a/img507/3615/farcry32012121517181852.png

*imageshack.us/a/img401/6503/farcry32012121517211588.png

*imageshack.us/a/img834/2471/farcry32013011322064010.png

*imageshack.us/a/img521/222/farcry32013011322041075.png

*imageshack.us/a/img38/4504/farcry32013011418335445.bmp

*imageshack.us/a/img841/8198/farcry32012121517212562.png

*imageshack.us/a/img19/3665/farcry32013011418334506.png

*imageshack.us/a/img41/3531/farcry32012121517235646.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2013)

something's wrong.. why doesnt the option to upload images show up ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> something's wrong.. why doesnt the option to upload images show up ?


The entire formatting panel is missing, but there's a workaround, go to advanced editor mode by clicking Go Advanced, then click Manage Attachments below, or you can hotlink them with IMG code.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2013)

thought it was just me


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 19, 2013)

i know it's too late. but 

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/558715034977517611/B21744696C645DF066F965C6E9E49707AB4A80BB/


*cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558715034977514984/B648B26397558C74F71526C0CE33813D16A88879/


( i can't see a options to insert images. so linked em)


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 19, 2013)

*i46.tinypic.com/260qwsz.jpg

lets see how many recognize this


----------



## Digital Fragger (Feb 20, 2013)

^LOTRO?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome game with really good graphics.. too bad i cant play anymore (exams and all)


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn, damnest game...

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/1404/crysis32013022517304246.jpg

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/1607/crysis32013022517480269.jpg

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/8158/crysis32013022523584929.jpg

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/1417/crysis32013022600092867.jpg

*img248.imageshack.us/img248/9394/crysis32013022600112161.jpg

*img541.imageshack.us/img541/6996/crysis32013022600245555.jpg

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/4846/crysis32013022600254916.jpg

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/3613/crysis32013022600281018.jpg

*img542.imageshack.us/img542/7138/crysis32013022600282081.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/1027/crysis32013022701110245.jpg

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/2412/crysis32013022701272929.jpg

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/6936/crysis32013022702061781.jpg

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/3660/crysis32013022704514950.jpg

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/9674/crysis32013022716040836.jpg

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/2638/crysis32013022716253027.jpg

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/3091/crysis32013022716300831.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/1259/crysis32013022716344228.jpg

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/6562/crysis32013022716353375.jpg

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/7497/crysis32013022716371395.jpg

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/2316/crysis32013022716472585.jpg

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/8020/crysis32013022716485597.jpg

*img818.imageshack.us/img818/4797/crysis32013022717021606.jpg

*img802.imageshack.us/img802/9426/crysis32013022717501546.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/7425/crysis32013022717513939.jpg

*img585.imageshack.us/img585/3531/crysis32013022719114787.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/6633/crysis32013022719145789.jpg

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/7088/crysis32013022719392880.jpg

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/1550/crysis32013022722543651.jpg

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/4865/crysis32013022723150983.jpg

*img541.imageshack.us/img541/8967/crysis32013022723165982.jpg


----------



## krishnendu (Mar 2, 2013)

^^
Damn good 

Im only in the 2nd mission though, Crysis always awesome


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2013)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0120-47-47-65_zps579291ee.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0120-35-05-79_zpsa630c7cb.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0120-28-43-40_zpsc30987f8.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0120-28-36-21_zpsd4d409b0.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0120-28-01-16_zps15469861.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-01-3121-58-29-94_zpsdc3698cc.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-01-3121-58-07-53_zps4b583f57.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-01-3121-57-50-27_zpsd386d9de.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-01-3121-56-07-78_zps1764c032.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0321-43-55-91_zps0d71cf9c.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0321-37-31-42_zps192c4127.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0321-35-27-04_zpsb8cc52fc.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0321-35-06-01_zps4c77c641.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0121-31-26-48_zps97264d6b.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0121-03-42-29_zps85895343.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/DMC5/DMC-DevilMayCry2013-02-0121-01-33-02_zpsd18a9ad2.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2013)

^^ Nice screenies. Haven't reached those spots yet in my game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2013)

GTA: VC on Android at its best!

*i.imgur.com/4vwffnV.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Apr 10, 2013)

Bioshock infinite:-

*i48.tinypic.com/2mo8k6d.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/24dlkph.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/15fpt14.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/2ai0en8.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/9iqudu.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/beeqo1.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/eu0l0h.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/2jbw9so.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/35kqxdx.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/2hq7yf8.jpg

Tomb raider:-

*i46.tinypic.com/w1uy2t.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2czehiv.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/35iumf5.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/n71cew.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2rcmwb4.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/24csejd.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2wnpovn.jpg


Crysis 3:-

*i50.tinypic.com/1zexyis.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/2rhwsy8.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/28b9ydz.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/5v7hvs.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/abaz8.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/904kma.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/1znnait.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/25ti1ir.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/e7ggzk.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/nz5174.jpg


----------



## RBX (Apr 13, 2013)

Age of Empires II HD
(Not my screenshot)*cdn2.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221380/ss_bfb7d671a8fe0bd20d34bd8f3455bac98e49639e.1920x1080.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Nipun (Apr 16, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Age of Empires II HD
> (Not my screenshot)*cdn2.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/221380/ss_bfb7d671a8fe0bd20d34bd8f3455bac98e49639e.1920x1080.jpg



!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

This makes me wanna play AOE 2 again


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2013)

Just Cause 2


*s20.postimg.org/o6u4pb6e1/2012_12_17_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/uw0o5brq1/2012_12_17_00002.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/l19iz3nrt/2012_12_17_00004.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/rb4sm3n6h/2012_12_17_00005.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/4l12fdel5/2012_12_17_00006.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/rl7prpcex/2012_12_17_00007.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/xkvgvcx7d/2012_12_17_00008.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/pquv9ypeh/2012_12_17_00010.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/noyz9ggt5/2012_12_19_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/qdydd8bo9/2012_12_19_00002.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/w4ojqyjo9/2012_12_19_00004.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/7coxjq2hl/2012_12_19_00005.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/wg603q049/2012_12_19_00006.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/z2liknrbt/2012_12_19_00007.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/vke420ftl/2012_12_20_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/y49qw43dl/2012_12_20_00002.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/6fn3olgd5/2012_12_23_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/qct0xjz89/2012_12_23_00004.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/gi1vrbva1/2012_12_23_00005.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/jq6d4dhjt/2012_12_23_00006.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/pbss8fi8p/2012_12_23_00008.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/g7ud7zgnt/2012_12_24_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/ypyps7yft/2012_12_24_00002.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/duh0uprmh/2012_12_24_00003.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/4nyq7fme1/2012_12_24_00004.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/cpidblfrt/2012_12_26_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/aeowl5ue1/2012_12_26_00005.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/z6oisebkp/2012_12_26_00008.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/6wcworti1/2012_12_26_00009.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/bjiyqjgux/2012_12_27_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/3s28rzcpl/2012_12_30_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/esxdx04yh/2013_04_17_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/kv50nhteh/2013_04_18_00001.jpg

*s20.postimg.org/ugyl3skk9/2013_04_20_00001.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

A lot of Tomb Raider has been posted already, so just few 

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/686/tombraider2013041422583.jpg

*img546.imageshack.us/img546/4944/tombraider2013041423291.jpg

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/259/tombraider2013041423385.jpg

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/5352/tombraider2013041503125.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/9223/tombraider2013041504362.jpg

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/7682/tombraider2013041517010.jpg

*img844.imageshack.us/img844/7348/tombraider2013041523000.jpg

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/2746/tombraider2013041600121.jpg

*img545.imageshack.us/img545/8765/tombraider2013041601380.jpg

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/5866/tombraider2013041702345.jpg

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/1800/tombraider2013041703005.jpg

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/2084/tombraider2013041703090.jpg

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/5858/tombraider2013041703303.jpg

PS: Damn digit double post.


----------



## Reloaded (Apr 27, 2013)

*Dead Island Riptide *
Just started playing

*i.imgur.com/U5rpQCJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2eo7zG6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ModYWFW.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2013)

Forgot to post these... some more from Tomb Raider 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0913-58-14-24_zps7e4af0af.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0914-12-22-19_zpsa97c238a.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0914-18-17-43_zpsa5b02b2e.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0914-23-17-33_zps38ff2632.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0914-38-19-66_zps3084b6e2.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0914-54-15-73_zpsf16b47e4.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0915-00-27-73_zps8a58ff05.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0915-24-34-18_zpsf2f60980.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Tomb%20Raider/TombRaider2013-03-0915-26-26-85_zps62e62c5c.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2013)

Super Meat Boy.

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/2013-04-28_00001.jpg



Just love the graphics of the game


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2013)

Borderlands 2 at it's best 

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BJvEo0eCAAAKp9d.jpg:large


*img.krow.me/di/RLB7/2012-12-21_00009.jpg


----------



## Reloaded (May 8, 2013)

Dead Island Riptide

*i.imgur.com/KIFGyPm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dsDGW3y.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8xJf9qY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LL7skji.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9F69fCO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZRu3puf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FgHjedA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vUyry9J.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oTDJV9U.jpg
*i.imgur.com/y8T9swc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OSRbIwT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DQXBtNJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5jqJ7Iv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xbRQFnR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gVxFLOn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8Yg96E1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5wl8bMi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rZ7ECnE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Fzks2EF.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2013)

dead island riptide looks really bad lol


----------



## Nerevarine (May 10, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/10430d1368191403-screenshots-channel-56k-warning-2013-05-10_00001.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/10431d1368191409-screenshots-channel-56k-warning-2013-05-10_00003.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/10432d1368194214-screenshots-channel-56k-warning-2013-05-10_00004.jpgbLACK OPS 2 multiplayer is amazing.. Runs butter smooth on my new HD 7770


----------



## Reloaded (May 11, 2013)

*Path of Exile Gameplay  
*


​


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> bLACK OPS 2 multiplayer is amazing.. Runs butter smooth on my new HD 7770



thats coz its DX9 

Just Cause 2

*imageshack.us/a/img203/4442/justcause2exe2013050916u.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img809/728/justcause2exe2013050317.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img543/9899/justcause2exe2013050916.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img203/9899/justcause2exe2013050916.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img716/2743/justcause2exe2013050718.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img22/9060/justcause2exe2013050717.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img694/9060/justcause2exe2013050717.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img11/9060/justcause2exe2013050717.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img825/9060/justcause2exe2013050717.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img9/9060/justcause2exe2013050717.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img7/9060/justcause2exe2013050717.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img89/9060/justcause2exe2013050717.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img547/9060/justcause2exe2013050717.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img577/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img32/3226/justcause2exe2013050516.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img829/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img441/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img89/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img35/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img4/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img801/1218/justcause2exe2013050416g.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img41/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img801/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img266/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img849/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img341/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img51/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img163/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img594/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img401/703/justcause2exe2013050416.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img803/4431/justcause2exe2013050415.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img254/4431/justcause2exe2013050415.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img341/4431/justcause2exe2013050415.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2013)

Some amazing Dear Esther screenshots:

*img.krow.me/di/FFPB/2013-07-23_00001.jpg

*img.krow.me/di/ZHNT/2013-07-23_00002.jpg


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 22, 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 Gameplay


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

^^ Awesome scrrenshots bud. Now I know how it would look like on my PC.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot anand...happy hunting...after metro 2033, this game really touched me. Awesome experience


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



****ing beautiful



anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



****ing beautiful


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 24, 2013)

Loving this Game.

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/9338/6667.png

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/5118/hhcn.png

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/7775/8d3l.png

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/9554/yntk.png

*img809.imageshack.us/img809/9902/617b.png

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/6097/ivun.png

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1645/ujfh.png

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/7902/xzj5.png

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/8744/0z2t.png

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/5613/m38o.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2013)

Found this amazing Arma III screenshot on Reddit:

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-IErK08bHtec/UeAKNg6CskI/AAAAAAAAAA8/cMIQr4Swme8/s1600/arma+3+beta.jpg

Source


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2013)

Few screenshots of my 2nd playthrough of Mafia II:

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-11-08_00001_zpsc0ca92de.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-11-08_00002_zps30e9c35e.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-11-08_00003_zps2f114b72.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-11-08_00005_zps9713925b.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-11-08_00006_zpsa3089fe2.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-11-08_00007_zps27b7924e.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-11-08_00008_zps07ca6593.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-13_00001_zps680fe380.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-13_00002_zpscd042ac3.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-13_00003_zpsb687f455.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-14_00001_zps1cfb549f.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-14_00002_zpsf11175a4.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-14_00004_zps914bc7e7.jpg


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-14_00006_zps82e97e1f.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-14_00008_zps11d3408b.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Mafia%20II%20Screenshots/2013-12-14_00009_zps99319494.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 14, 2013)

BF4 at its full glory, at ULTRA 

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0421-35-54-87_zps0ab25e7a.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0421-33-29-18_zpsc2a3963f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0421-46-40-77_zps6b01488f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0422-31-09-10_zpsb0ea0b94.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0501-24-54-81_zps68371227.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0423-07-11-89_zps4f871ca1.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0500-46-42-04_zps2c2ddb65.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0422-55-51-19_zpsc28a3ac9.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0423-07-21-19_zps7d7dcfbd.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0519-54-02-97_zps92981786.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0500-54-41-10_zps8db33ec1.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0520-44-42-98_zps6308f2e2.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0521-08-02-27_zpsd23d7bfb.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-11-0721-51-38-87_zpsf02e897e.jpg

and the best


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42013-12-0500-03-51-78_zps31fff151.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

NOOOo, Its Awsomeeeeeeeee......


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 14, 2013)

Metro LL, everything Ultra, Phyx On, AA OFF

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1020-53-49-45_zps95e9b865.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1100-15-09-47_zps94a76161.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1113-48-29-69_zpse9bbeef9.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1113-52-27-75_zps13b49975.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1100-32-43-90_zps2cca69a5.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1114-00-14-36_zps19ccc120.jpg


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1121-14-52-76_zps52380bbd.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1113-56-02-43_zps4a489691.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1219-42-48-44_zpscdcfaa4e.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1121-02-10-39_zpsce133be8.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1200-03-30-01_zps6007fa18.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1219-52-27-77_zpsef94488d.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1220-04-43-29_zps8f85c2ef.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1200-18-07-16_zpsb6f573a7.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1219-37-53-19_zps6d9459b2.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1223-11-55-12_zpsceeebb0a.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/MetroLL2013-11-1020-57-24-20_zps54c1b367.jpg

For the Best Screenshot PM me ... you'll know when u see it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

Another Awesome Game...


----------



## snap (Jan 14, 2014)

^^
great but where is the doge


----------



## Jripper (Jan 15, 2014)

5th pic from the bottom


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 19, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13332&d=1390146851
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13333&d=1390146873
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13334&d=1390146893
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13335&d=1390146913
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13336&d=1390146933
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13337&d=1390146954
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13338&d=1390146980
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13339&d=1390147001
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13340&d=1390147023
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13341&d=1390147044


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2014)

What game is that


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> what game is that



far cry 3, Tomb raider 2013


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Screenshots Channel*



ajai5777 said:


> *i51.tinypic.com/23k2534.jpg
> 
> I'm not gonna die..I have unlimited supply of parchutes



what is the min . system requirement ???*Just cause *


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2014)

Jc2: ~2gb ram, 1gb gpu, dual core etc...


----------



## iittopper (Jan 20, 2014)

@aniklet - looks awesome .


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 21, 2014)

iittopper said:


> @aniklet - looks awesome .



yea i liked the nature shown in Far cry 3 
whenever i see a nice scene i take screenshot

Tomb raider 2013 also have nice graphics, but most of the time everything is night scenes till now. so couldn't capture any nice pics.

game names are written at bottom.


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2014)

Sold at CSGOLounge for 700$.

*i.imgur.com/VS3dwyA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MsaJsXO.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 1, 2014)

for real?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2014)

In game money?? Or real??


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 1, 2014)

i think he means 7.00$


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2014)

How did u get Optical sight in  AK47 ??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How did u get Optical sight in  AK47 ??



By purchasing it in game.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

@sam da: hebbi!!


----------



## d3p (Feb 4, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> for real?



Yes Paypal.



anirbandd said:


> In game money?? Or real??



Nope, its real money.



flyingcow said:


> i think he means 7.00$



Even its a typo, there a huge difference between 7.00$ & 700$.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 4, 2014)

d3p said:


> Yes Paypal.
> Nope, its real money.
> Even its a typo, there a huge difference between 7.00$ & 700$.


wow dude must be very rare....
he could have bought a 780ti...or a new PC


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

d3p said:


> Yes Paypal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean to say you bought a a knife made of bits and bytes for $700??


----------



## iittopper (Feb 4, 2014)

d3p said:


> Sold at CSGOLounge for 700$.



congrats mate . Good price for this awesome knife .


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2014)

You sold or bought the knife for 700$ ? :S


----------



## iittopper (Feb 4, 2014)

abhidev said:


> You sold or bought the knife for 700$ ? :S



he clearly mentioned that he sold it for 700$.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

:heavy breathing:

:long inhale:

:extra long exhale:


----------



## abhidev (Feb 5, 2014)

Ohh missed that... Well who bought it from u?


----------



## d3p (Feb 11, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Ohh missed that... Well who bought it from u?



profile link of the person, who bought it : Steam Community :: nolikeee



anirbandd said:


> You mean to say you bought a a knife made of bits and bytes for $700??



Hmm...kind of.

Been busy trading CS GO Items since last 3 months, so i guess i made enough to cash out. I have spent close to 40$ in buying 16 Case keys & started trading stuffs since then.


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2014)

Dark Souls
*i.imgur.com/lePJgeF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JOLbkKJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LD8CYHp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ktdsfyJ.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2014)

Far Cry 3

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8509/8372706176_6bccb90c32_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8072/8372706344_1bd9b2e1b3_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8511/8371635501_b7c7651727_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8079/8372706894_3805cb31ab_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8516/8371635825_f5b888bfbe_b.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-01-50-709_zps63432d65.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-03-10-179_zpsf75eaac4.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-13-51-985_zpscacf5e62.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-13-37-298_zpsb4b0a425.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-13-20-417_zpsc4fef830.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-11-58-121_zpsad0f9679.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-12-06-848_zps2b413f74.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-10-00-243_zps4c6d3ebc.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-11-42-105_zps2f0a0f0b.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-11-14-185_zps39061a2b.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-10-08-310_zps153de5cd.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-08-57-221_zps37547597.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-09-08-531_zpsfbc8a3b9.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-06-01-403_zpsa7e91b9f.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-09-06-570_zps199d87c4.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-06-06-275_zps70858d84.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-05-59-119_zps35f54d3c.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-07-24-592_zps467547c3.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-04-34-311_zps3d8c1a6f.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-03-42-051_zpsdf24342b.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-04-46-517_zps39565e97.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-04-15-209_zps8c2336fa.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-03-22-450_zps8e23e872.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-05-59-119_zps35f54d3c.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-07-24-592_zps467547c3.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-04-34-311_zps3d8c1a6f.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-03-42-051_zpsdf24342b.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-04-46-517_zps39565e97.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-04-15-209_zps8c2336fa.jpg

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/CLOS2DEMO2014-02-2021-03-22-450_zps8e23e872.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 20, 2014)

Faun said:


> Dark Souls
> *i.imgur.com/lePJgeF.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/JOLbkKJ.jpg
> ...



give me some tips for Dark Souls, I cant even kill the first Black Knight


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 21, 2014)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/AC4BFSP2014-02-2112-43-57-363_zpsde06785e.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/AC4BFSP2014-02-2112-56-07-183_zps3e231223.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/AC4BFSP2014-02-2112-50-52-613_zps2297762e.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/AC4BFSP2014-02-2112-44-01-339_zps8ea07485.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/AC4BFSP2014-02-2113-02-37-958_zps77e01d1a.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/AC4BFSP2014-02-2112-50-34-393_zps3a118909.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/AC4BFSP2014-02-2113-04-41-971_zps2ce294a3.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-53-56-305_zps7c90a7eb.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-50-50-890_zps7fcfd6c9.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-51-05-636_zps39bbad7d.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-50-55-717_zps21f06605.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-50-46-950_zps3ffc71e7.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-52-12-993_zps1498a46f.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-52-28-191_zps9986ecd8.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-53-48-314_zpsb94c8b8f.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-53-16-176_zpsa22862d9.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-50-21-259_zps25fb7694.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-53-50-589_zps0f260766.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-53-16-176_zpsa22862d9.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-50-21-259_zps25fb7694.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/NFS14_x862014-02-2113-53-50-589_zps0f260766.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

5 yrs later this still remains one of the most visually pleasing games:

*i.imgur.com/A3vmJPQ.jpg

More screenshots soon.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2014)

Its F3 or FNV ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Its F3 or FNV ??


F3...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Its a pity i cant play it in its full glory on my laptop.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 12, 2014)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/acShowroom2014-03-1221-44-50-187_zps96023999.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/acShowroom2014-03-1221-44-26-635_zpsb6006510.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/acShowroom2014-03-1221-44-47-111_zps6f6f50c7.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/acShowroom2014-03-1221-44-58-393_zps9abb0782.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/acShowroom2014-03-1221-42-42-722_zps7a84a17e.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/acShowroom2014-03-1221-41-49-181_zps820c445a.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/acs2014-03-1221-46-10-167_zps173140d9.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/acs2014-03-1221-46-10-167_zps173140d9.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2014)

^^ Which game ??


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 12, 2014)

assetto corsa early access clearly seen in the screenshots. pure simulation and not semi sim.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 13, 2014)

@HE-MAN, Which car racing game in post #599 ?

GTA IV 

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/GTAIV1_zps6a5d7310.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/GTAIV2_zps58dda048.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/GTAIV4_zpsb783456b.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/GTAIV5_zps48ddc042.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/GTAIV3_zps5d2deed5.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/GTAIV6_zps27f1013d.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 13, 2014)

rivals

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> @HE-MAN, Which car racing game in post #599 ?
> 
> GTA IV
> 
> ...




game in the post 599 is nfs rivals


----------



## snap (Mar 13, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13855&d=1394704911

captured from the trailer of the game.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 14, 2014)

Loving this game...
*i.imgur.com/b4irfXZ.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/yVk03yo.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/COmmQZw.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/R8kK3cb.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/AT71E0M.jpg?1


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

My Skyrim screenshots with multiple mods and Realvision ENB enabled in its full glory

*i.imgur.com/xc3TzJ9.png

*i.imgur.com/3nSPIGa.png

*i.imgur.com/bcSGL2i.png

*i.imgur.com/NcBPuDW.png

*i.imgur.com/SUKXAI9.png

*i.imgur.com/jrozP7E.png

*i.imgur.com/lCYb9Xz.png


NSFW


Spoiler



Too much?? 
*i.imgur.com/aANFWaa.png


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

^^ Nice screenies, though I can't say that I am impressed much coz I have achieved better visuals than this when I played Skyrim.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Nice screenies, though I can't say that I am impressed much coz I have achieved better visuals than this when I played Skyrim.



i gotta agree with you this isnt the best skyrim can get, not even close but this is the besat performance/graphics ratio i obtained..i am playing on a gt 630 and e7400 w/ 4gb ddr2 lol i tried others but they gave me like 8 fps 
what ENB did you use btw?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i gotta agree with you this isnt the best skyrim can get, not even close but this is the besat performance/graphics ratio i obtained..i am playing on a gt 630 and e7400 w/ 4gb ddr2 lol i tried others but they gave me like 8 fps
> what ENB did you use btw?



Don't remember but I heavily modded the game. I was using like 100 mods for graphical enhancement.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 15, 2014)

Looking at Tomb Raider screenshots, ill start playing it again


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-2512-01-20-13_zps8579b79f.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-3021-27-33-50_zps9fe2e280.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-2512-01-40-89_zps2fbcab7e.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-3021-26-36-10_zps9c9bc853.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-2512-01-38-39_zpsc117a6ef.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-3021-15-23-67_zpsd4278f0d.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-3021-43-50-14_zps56817f68.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-3021-43-54-85_zpsb4c26159.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-3021-29-13-47_zpsc2c015fb.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-3021-44-14-92_zps18a9f734.png

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Batman-Arkham%20Origins/BatmanOrigins2014-01-3021-40-39-42_zps8c41b236.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-03-15_00001.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-03-15_00002.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-03-16_00002.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-03-16_00005.jpg


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2014)

^^watchdogs got nothing on this


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2014)

That is true, but the martial arts man, its better than batman games


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2014)

it has some very good songs it creates great atmosphere, sleeping dogs is truly a great game


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> That is true, but the martial arts man, its better than batman games


do you use controller to play this?
i used mouse and Kb and my ass got kicked..i had to try every thug fight 2-3 times...but then i connected my PS# controller and used motioninjoy..now it very easy and enjoyable..


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2014)

nope, my controller's busted.. I use KB/M  sadly..
Its not that bad, you just have to know when to counter properly
BTW, this game's made to be used with a controller, look at the map, everything is console style.. Mouse movement doesnt feel right


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> do you use controller to play this?
> i used mouse and Kb and my ass got kicked..i had to try every thug fight 2-3 times...but then i connected my PS# controller and used motioninjoy..now it very easy and enjoyable..



well i completed it using kb+m and the fights were pretty easy except some gun fights i think


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2014)

well the driving is miles better when using cont. than KB 
the driving in the game itself ids very bad


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 16, 2014)

developers today just refuse to optimize controls for keyboard and mouse they just port games which end up sucking controls wise.


----------



## tkin (Apr 3, 2014)

Aaand a big bowl of Nope....

*i.imgur.com/jamvikt.jpg


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 4, 2014)

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/MotoGP132014-03-1100-19-35-18_zpsae590960.jpg
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/MotoGP132014-02-1921-22-55-73_zps77efd8b8.jpg
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/MotoGP132014-02-1921-29-23-98_zps2120adac.jpg
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RJPXV6N_zps43c7e239.jpg
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/MotoGP132013-10-1211-43-58-46_zpsf317cc65.jpg
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GranTurismoreg6_18_zps5f4553da.png
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/WillowSpringsInternationalRaceway_BigWillow_1_zps7b9ff8f2.jpg
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Syracuse-Night_1_zpsbe111e92.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 4, 2014)

wow what game/games


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 4, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> wow what game/games



MotoGP 13 and GranTurismo 6


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2014)

Try SBK Generations. Awesome game. Some say it's better than MotoGP 13 and I agree.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 4, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> MotoGP 13 and GranTurismo 6


when is saw gran turismo it looked like a ps2 game...wow
how did you take screens?


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 4, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> when is saw gran turismo it looked like a ps2 game...wow
> how did you take screens?


Using rogero 4.50 screenshot capturing tool

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_1_zps8b0da471.png

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_6_zps0ebec060.png

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_7_zps424c0238.png

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_110_zps2ab2df68.png

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_108_zpsbc7a6b34.png

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_112_zps15d99c27.png


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2014)

^ is that GTA V???


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ is that GTA V???



yes it is.  some more gta5 screenshots


*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_18_zpsad7aad26.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_162_zps8a5484a2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_49_zps59b25762.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_44_zpsfeae4203.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_46_zps23858ef1.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_45_zps24e48673.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_19_zpsc54d5fe5.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_84_zps2a76a6aa.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_61_zps7f757dde.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_22_zps222508ee.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_1_zpsd9cbc1ea.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GrandTheftAutoV_17_zps950c8d6d.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2014)

^Man that game looks very, very good for it's size and being a last-gen game. How did R* even make it work with 512MB RAM?! 

And, is it gonna be RDR all over again? :<


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 5, 2014)

*s8.postimg.org/vw0mnu8lx/AC4_BFSP_2014_04_02_20_31_42_99.jpg


*s8.postimg.org/xqi2jbl05/AC4_BFSP_2014_04_02_20_34_10_28.jpg


*s8.postimg.org/98pyvfifp/AC4_BFSP_2014_04_05_01_46_11_87.jpg


*s8.postimg.org/ma727jhg5/AC4_BFSP_2014_04_05_01_56_06_56.jpg


*s8.postimg.org/ktvjpeej9/AC4_BFSP_2014_04_05_01_59_45_82.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2014)

Not sure how many saw this door, but its one of the coolest things I had ever seen in a game:
*i.imgur.com/Gzx9IFa.jpg

There were atleast half a dozen mechanisms guarding this door.


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2014)

[MENTION=50342]rohitshubham[/MENTION] & [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] game name please.
Others please do post game name too


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=50342]rohitshubham[/MENTION] & [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] game name please.
> Others please do post game name too


Fallout 3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

tkin said:


> Fallout 3.



You with Fallout and me with DAO, UNSTOPPABLE.


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> @rohitshubham & @tkin game name please.
> Others please do post game name too


Oh!! I thought it was fairly obvious.. 
It's Assassins Creed 4 - Black Flag

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Fallout 3.


Your avatar is simply epic.... i mean i watched it nearly 5 minutes without perturbing.


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Oh!! I thought it was fairly obvious..
> It's Assassins Creed 4 - Black Flag



I haven't played it yet. So I'm deciding from the screenshots posted that's y. Far cry 3 is one example


----------



## seamon (Apr 5, 2014)

[MENTION=802]rohitshubham [/MENTION]what settings?


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 5, 2014)

prototype 2
*s30.postimg.org/ybzb8xz35/prototype2_2013_07_22_17_55_19_91.jpg


*s30.postimg.org/srrfc1plt/prototype2_2013_07_22_17_58_40_31.jpg


*s30.postimg.org/tsro166ld/prototype2_2013_07_22_17_58_59_00.jpg


*s30.postimg.org/j8hqil23l/prototype2_2013_07_22_17_59_18_07.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> @rohitshubham what settings?


Well,everything is set to high with AA as SMAA and AO as SSAO @ 1366x768.
ummm... the FPS is around 21-23 which is strangely very much playable and i don't feel any lag.


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> You with Fallout and me with DAO, UNSTOPPABLE.


Lel, I think I'll replay witcher 2 once before starting DAO(for the first time), and maybe I'll give Skyrim GOTY a try as well, 2014 is booked for me with old games 

*Fatman?*
*i.imgur.com/TLIqMuS.jpg

*I nearly died thrice trying to get this:*
*i.imgur.com/JEssdtN.jpg

*Feast your eyes, the only place is Fallout universe to have actual trees:*
*i.imgur.com/gnYazr4.jpg

*Every f***n time I come around this hellhole:*
*i.imgur.com/bjK6gDo.jpg

*Aaaand, my new themed home, pre war style:*
*i.imgur.com/7iWHFCv.jpg

*Next up, world war 4:*
*i.imgur.com/neAU13e.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



rohitshubham said:


> Oh!! I thought it was fairly obvious..
> It's Assassins Creed 4 - Black Flag
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I did the same thing before selecting this, I'm very picky about avatars


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 6, 2014)

^I turned my home into a sex palace


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^I turned my home into a sex palace


Yeah, last playthrough, the chandelier was too much


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2014)

I need so much patience for this bloody game 

*i.imgur.com/D3zDAVP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3wmC038.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5q0OySj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2rDLbLU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/T98aLFj.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2014)

^^ Thief ??

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Not sure how many saw this door, but its one of the coolest things I had ever seen in a game:
> *i.imgur.com/Gzx9IFa.jpg
> 
> There were atleast half a dozen mechanisms guarding this door.



Don't remember it exactly. What its protecting BTW ?? Fatman ??


----------



## tkin (Apr 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Thief ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nope, its the entrance to The Mechanist's Layer.

- - - Updated - - -

*Returning home:*
*i.imgur.com/okBEBDG.jpg

*A very unique place in game:*
*i.imgur.com/nFZdzzr.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2014)

Then I must have seen it...don't remember though. Played a long time ago.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 7, 2014)

Is fallout New vegas worth playing ? how is it compared to F3 ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Is fallout New vegas worth playing ? how is it compared to F3 ?


Less critters, more humans and factions, more politics. FNV world is more ordered, you have to carefully balance the gameplay, if you become allied with one faction another might become hostile to you, like that. Also the weapon variation is awesome, and true Aim Down Sight is available. So yes, worth playing, but you will get less wasteland, but more civilization(inhabited by uncivilized people).

- - - Updated - - -

*Not a sight you want to see below lvl 15:*
*i.imgur.com/VGB6xtI.jpg

*Deadshot:*
*i.imgur.com/1uJ7jCV.jpg

*Constipation affects everyone:*
*i.imgur.com/7JYXcmR.jpg

*The day time stood still:*
*i.imgur.com/oQyjx0b.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 8, 2014)

*Those long nails do come handy:*
*i.imgur.com/IS3uJKZ.jpg

*The last of enclave:*
*i.imgur.com/uiFB2TM.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice screenies Tkin.


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Nice screenies Tkin.


And that too with an unmodded 6yrs old game, who said gambryo was cr@p?  

*Le mushroom cloud:*
*i.imgur.com/p7WIDHj.jpg

*Anchorage had one of the the best graphics I had seen in any game so far, specially the sky, the best in any game I'd seen:*
*i.imgur.com/EWfdw4a.jpg

*Oops:*
*i.imgur.com/gieg61z.jpg

*Eat teh nuke:*
*i.imgur.com/gvjFvo5.jpg

*I need one more: * 
*i.imgur.com/2jAskRs.jpg

*And that children is what a mini nuke does:*
*i.imgur.com/CPs0ggn.jpg

*That's a nice pose:*
*i.imgur.com/3RrS9CZ.jpg


PS: *A new recipe today, frying a canned deathclaw:*

*Steps:*
1. Find a deathclaw cage controlled by enclave(spwans after you come out of enclave base).
2. Killed the enclaves before they release the deathclaw.
3. Now take the cage key from the dead enclave officer.
4. Find the deathclaw cage and open it.
5. The deathclaw will be friendly for 3-5 secs after opening the cage.
Proof:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rsk3W4i.jpg


6. Drop a powerful mine(bottlecap) in the cage before it turns hostile, the mine won't explode at this moment.
Like this:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/nQSVGTa.jpg


7. Quickly close the door.
8. Stand back and wait a few secs.
9. Now the deathclaw will turn hostile.
10. Wait for the bang  
11. Now, open the cage.
12. Behold, fried deathclaw:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/iS43jTt.jpg



I swear, this is one of the best moments in game, I'd tried this atleast 30 times, I will make a video of this


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 9, 2014)

you sadistic little fellow


----------



## tkin (Apr 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> you sadistic little fellow


Well, after dying at least 10 times encountering a deathclaw, and being scared the $hitless a dozen times by them, I have my right to reap some vengeance


----------



## Piyush (Apr 9, 2014)

Deathclaws deserve no mercy. Just to get that satisfaction, I went for full melee damage skills hero in FNV


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2014)

*Behold the guns of Anchorage:*
*i.imgur.com/kUOBgEI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wNCsyd7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LGYdEqG.jpg

*The world of Fallout 3 has stealth boys, but the aircrafts are from 20th century:*
*i.imgur.com/jB0QWbA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GhI1azl.jpg

*This would be the cause of World War 3:*
*i.imgur.com/4UKrmJZ.jpg

*Strategy:*
*i.imgur.com/eBTziOw.jpg

*Here comes the heavy hitters:*
*i.imgur.com/uwSAq9B.jpg

*Smile for the camera gentlemen(anchorage memorial statue):*
*i.imgur.com/iN3fkTM.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*Crimson Dragoon:*
*i.imgur.com/9y9mSTT.jpg

*Nades with max explosive skill can be a lifesaver(literally):*
*i.imgur.com/SRFvInH.jpg

*The pitt is very well designed:*
*i.imgur.com/FHh2kvN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DX3WbRZ.png

*i.imgur.com/ohv1CQf.jpg

*Time to go to war:*
*i.imgur.com/iaiHhMj.jpg

*Thunder follows the blade:*
*i.imgur.com/QLRnPFU.jpg

*Shackled spirit:*
*i.imgur.com/KJ6AFtX.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]
Why haven't you modded this game. You have completed it multiple times so now it makes perfect sense to mod the game with various mods and play.


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2014)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]
> Why haven't you modded this game. You have completed it multiple times so now it makes perfect sense to mod the game with various mods and play.


Did some ini tweaking, will mod it next run.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 10, 2014)

There are some Good mods which will make you love this game so much . There are few mod that i consider essential even for the first time player and that is Darnified UI ,FO3 Wanderer edition and Fellout .


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2014)

iittopper said:


> There are some Good mods which will make you love this game so much . There are few mod that i consider essential even for the first time player and that is Darnified UI ,FO3 Wanderer edition and Fellout .


I'll try those, heard about Fellout, I'll try them for my Super Evil playthrough


----------



## iittopper (Apr 10, 2014)

*s28.postimg.org/5n1a2i4d9/TESV_2014_02_22_23_11_21_94.jpg

*s4.postimg.org/62j4k3c59/TESV_2014_02_22_23_09_52_49.jpg

*i62.tinypic.com/68dgtj.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2014)

*Time to head out for point lookout:*
*i.imgur.com/xQE80Mw.jpg

*Nat geo, eat your heart out:*
*i.imgur.com/xmJXetU.jpg

*The feeling is always authentic, hail bethesda's design teams:*
*i.imgur.com/TZgL89G.jpg

*You, backstabbing, voodoo b@st@rd:*
*i.imgur.com/YjW1LY4.jpg

*Time for justice:*
*i.imgur.com/vQpSM7s.jpg

*Its aliiiiive, mwahahaha:*
*i.imgur.com/5vBqvly.jpg

*Sometimes you have to bring out the big guns:*
*i.imgur.com/dfLW8Ty.jpg

*Eat lead, m*****r:*
*i.imgur.com/kZNGXF8.jpg

*So much drugs, so many bombs, wow:*
*i.imgur.com/B461e3F.jpg

*Time to degauss some people:*
*i.imgur.com/HRktMge.jpg

*$hit, my loot was in there:*
*i.imgur.com/SBCuvjL.jpg

*Nooooooooooooo, my backwater rifle:*
*i.imgur.com/qKICqXO.jpg

*Imma murder this brain:*
*i.imgur.com/N8D4aFz.jpg

*Time for vengeance:*
*i.imgur.com/ieaDyzF.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey use the alien gun, it was my favourite rifle in the game.. too op IMO


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Hey use the alien gun, it was my favourite rifle in the game.. too op IMO


I am yet to visit mothership zeta, and also I had either missed the alien spacecraft explosion random event or it hadn't occured yet.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2014)

So much time, tkin. cool. Why fallout 3 and not NV ?

Have you played Dark Souls ? I see you can be a veteran in that and carry on the legacy in TDF.


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2014)

Faun said:


> So much time, tkin. cool. Why fallout 3 and not NV ?
> 
> Have you played Dark Souls ? I see you can be a veteran in that and carry on the legacy in TDF.


Perks of being in bench, missed out on gaming throughout 2013, time to make up for that lost time 

Next up, NV(by tonight), then Skyrim or Witcher 2. Then darksouls(though I have around 2 more weeks till my project goes into dev phase, won't get any free time after that  )


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2014)

^^Get Dark Souls first in the list. I don't even like skyrim now. The combat feels so bad to me.


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^Get Dark Souls first in the list. I don't even like skyrim now. The combat feels so bad to me.


Agreed, in Fallout 3 there are only 2 movements for melee weapons, the character swings a Shovel, like a Sword, which in turn swings like a Sledgehammer. Fallout New Vegas rectified this somewhat, but only in V.A.T.S. This is the primary reason why I never built a melee based character in either game, I think same will be there in Skyrim. Witcher II executed this in a very fine manner, also open world games like Darksiders also did a good job, I'll try darksouls then.

PS: Devil May Cry gameplay+Fallout 3 world/setting+Witcher II graphics = Epic Win(Witcher III is promising this)


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/18svlkd.png

*i.imgur.com/BH3aIrQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FG0AAV6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/V0VuecX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wNiXr7q.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2014)

^What the fak game is that ??? is that the steam f2p ?


----------



## Anorion (Apr 12, 2014)

^yess


----------



## snap (Apr 13, 2014)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Phantoms ?


----------



## iittopper (Apr 13, 2014)

Its Warframe . @Anorian - how is the game ? heard so much about it ,


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2014)

have played only one campaign so far... can only give early impressions. it has all the features of a polished, modern mmo. maps are procedurally generated, game-play is difficult and grindy.


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 13, 2014)

its warframe and its pretty good and balanced for a f2p game


----------



## snap (Apr 13, 2014)

hmm warframe reminds me of this PSP game

Rengoku: The Tower of Purgatory - IGN

Rengoku II: The Stairway to H.E.A.V.E.N. Review - IGN


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

what graphics settings are you using on warframe? I remember the trailer showing pretty uber graphics.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 14, 2014)

Chect out My Screens

*Effects Added*

*i.imgur.com/CUzQBdX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cRPjDqJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ppLCfK4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lSucSNT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Rc4NDzm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5SwK4oZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4KPOIRx.jpg

Normal No Effects

*i.imgur.com/grm1170.png
*i.imgur.com/7auk3Li.png
*i.imgur.com/aM5Q8Ds.png
*i.imgur.com/4yTEhOU.png
*i.imgur.com/dFBEKjq.png
*i.imgur.com/dyXmRrA.png
*i.imgur.com/zqkzj10.png
*i.imgur.com/C4qbWcN.png
*i.imgur.com/8wE3jya.png
*i.imgur.com/FDa95zh.png
*i.imgur.com/bEgTQG6.png
*i.imgur.com/JyvTriY.png
*i.imgur.com/5YFTkjC.png



*www.dropbox.com/s/23juq8curuot2fe/Hitman (14).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/z6wv9k18bzam82i/Hitman (13).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/s3exhz83nkbp6rs/Hitman (12).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/5kzfmjzgnbn9194/Hitman (11).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/7iawm3evd1nc1v9/Hitman (10).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/amrvklhw85dkjkm/Hitman (9).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/bvgwzs5f5a899ys/Hitman (7).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/1kbzvnaikovregu/Hitman (5).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/4drgahoaaqtlqrx/Hitman (3).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/rors5xi7c7ker3p/Hitman (2).bmp

*www.dropbox.com/s/ddd24h54i6g7tt5/Hitman (1).bmp


----------



## Anorion (Apr 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> what graphics settings are you using on warframe? I remember the trailer showing pretty uber graphics.


everything on medium, and on

*i.imgur.com/mktxBr6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BhwZpF9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/e91TkGR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8OZK53t.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XFWBHuM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/C0jPtnE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RBIDCVV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/J6TioL6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5Ufng3b.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CVxZeyV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6RAfhzC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oS9l92q.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fBbX2OC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/v8sNHqN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ijCYrz6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SBHYa23.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SWPkOmj.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2014)

Good game Tribes Ascend.


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, I slipped a little:

*i.imgur.com/dww5Dwx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xo4WkZd.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 20, 2014)

San Andreas with some mods.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/gta_sa2012-12-0217-21-40-48_zpsbcddbc22.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/sa2_zpscc3ee32b.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/gta_sa2012-12-0301-04-07-92_zps6f05ad19.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/gta_sa2012-12-0217-29-04-65_zps57be8e13.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/gta_sa2012-12-0219-03-45-41_zps3b0ad4d0.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/gta_sa2012-12-2710-35-47-77_zpse1eca894.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] which game is that ??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 21, 2014)

tking getting full use of his 280x..


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 21, 2014)

truck simulator something like that


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] which game is that ??


Euro Truck Simulator II.

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> tking getting full use of his 280x..


Believe it or not, I am, this game has scaling mode which renders the game 2x the resolution(4k), then downscales it to your native resolution. And that's more taxing than some newer games.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 22, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/hUFG6lQ.jpg

vv Tribes Ascend


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 22, 2014)

^^which game??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> *Behold the guns of Anchorage:*
> *i.imgur.com/kUOBgEI.jpg[/IG]
> 
> [IMG]*i.imgur.com/wNCsyd7.jpg[/IG]
> ...


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> which game is it fallout 3???
> even I have played it but haven't seen so many scenes......... i playedonly main story though............


Fallout 3 DLCs.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 25, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/6jp2VRL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DoaMNrl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GkexAOu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zGCWq47.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lz2Er4B.jpg

warsow, free q3 total conversion >> *www.warsow.net


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 25, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/YeaoRtA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PHtPA6I.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zGcvEY1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7lQMg9p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0XeIX02.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tDcP4yU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DeKQESC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2uMvzh9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yxnG8cV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GN1mJum.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 25, 2014)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/DqkD7K7_zps537954cf.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/HZ7G0RS_zps0813ff43.jpg*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/1pZpuch_zps73f8c843.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

extracted the photos using horizon app


----------



## tkin (Apr 27, 2014)

This game will take away my social life:

*Mystic lake?*
*i.imgur.com/HYL6hon.jpg

*Bow before me, the destroyer of dragons, yada yada yada...*
*i.imgur.com/AlREMiF.jpg

*Ooh, absolutely useless spells:*
*i.imgur.com/Cr2uamC.jpg

*The graphics are really nice:*
*i.imgur.com/HW2u320.jpg

*Always wanted to become a werewolf:*
*i.imgur.com/NpGveRS.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 27, 2014)

oi use an enb...your mind will be blown away by the visuals


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 28, 2014)

tkin said:


> This game will take away my social life:
> 
> *Mystic lake?*
> *i.imgur.com/HYL6hon.jpg[/IG]
> ...


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> oi use an enb...your mind will be blown away by the visuals



After I finish the first playthrough.


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> those cant be stock graphics are they?? how are u getting such good graphics...........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No mods, stock graphics with stock high res texture pack from Bethesda, the texture pack is very unoptimized though.

Fallout 3 has 5 dlc, 4 dlc has new regions, one dlc allows to continue the game after credits with some new areas.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> wat all mods are u using???


1.Skyrim project optimization- improves fps, view distance and performance etc
2.Apachii hair and apachii hair female- adds tons of new hairstyles
3.Jaysus swords- Adds in ~20 fully balanced and lore friendly swords
4.West wind misfit and west wind assault- adds well fit good looking armor/clothes for mage and warrior females
5.SkyUI - adds in new menu to skyrim replacing the shity console like menu it is STORNGLY recommended for PC players
6.UFO-ultimate follower overhaul, as the name says improves he way followers work and adds in some new options for followers
7.Temptress race- adds in a new race which you can select or can select as a follower (adds 6 beautiful female followers) the one in the screenshot (vixen) is from this mod
8.Dr. bandolier bags and pouches- adds craftable/wearable pouches/bags that increase the carrying capacity, totally balanced
9.Wearable lanterns- i use enb's and graphical mods so the areas are darker than usual and this mod lets me wear a lantern on my belt that illuminates the area...also it has a torchbug lantern
10.Racemenu- replaces the character creation shitty menu and adds in a new one optimised for PC and gives control over almost everything on your chaacter, ex. you can increase his left bicep or make him really dwarfy etc
11.The eyes of beauty- adds in really beautiful/real eyes for both male and female
12.Alternate start- skips the boring long ass starting intro and spawn you into a shack where you can select where you want to start your life
13.The dance of death - gives you control over you killmove (lets you change the % when they occur) killmove=the slowmotion one hit kill you rarely get
14.aMidianBon retextures- i have about 4 packs which improve and change the vanilla texture of things...i have it for skyforge steel and weapons and lot of other stuff..makes it look reaaaly good
15.BTRH Waifu-again adds and replaces about 6-7 of female NPC's and female followers making them extremely beautiful
16.FCO-Follower commentry overhaul...adds in new things to te boring lines your folower says
17.LiFE v1- adds in more emotion to the faces...anger, joy etc
18.Whiterun ferns - adds in pine trees in whitrun which look absolutely gorgeous
19.Better dynamic snow- changes the wway default lifeless snow looks
20.Remodelled armor for CBBE- adds in some revealing  armor for women (CBBE)
21.CBBE- adds female body replacer. i.e. lets you customise how females look in skyrim, like customise every detail..highly recommended
22-Dynavision- adds in a mod that adds focus/depth of field
23.I use the skin texture- mature skin texture for cbbe...it looks very realistic
24.moreHUD-better HUD
25-glowing ore veins- makes ores glow so they are easily visible
26-Realistic lighting overhaul
27.Climates of tamriel- conider it as a new lghting and weather engine added to your game
28. and the ENB i use is PerformanceXP ENB which looks drop dead gorgeous runs really good with my shitty gt 630 and i only lost like 2-3 fps
*static-2.nexusmods.com/15/mods/110/images/53083-3-1397954568.png

there are many many many more mods i use but i can type them all there are about ~40 mods more than the ones listed above and many other small mods which improve smaller things...


----------



## iittopper (Apr 28, 2014)

*i62.tinypic.com/1zocn15.jpg

*i62.tinypic.com/10cjjpu.jpg

*i57.tinypic.com/4qr9d5.jpg

*i58.tinypic.com/ogjeo0.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2014)

*A fine day, going about my business.*

*Sometimes the hunger gets to you:*
*i.imgur.com/fdfIx1E.jpg

*Here, let me pull that sword out of your body, one, two, oops:*
*i.imgur.com/CiysBDC.jpg

*Then some jarl allows me to buy a plot, for a f***n 5000 coins, I had saved his town twice from dragons, no damn discount, lets see who screams out loud when a dragon attacks next time:*

*Shoo, shoo:*
*i.imgur.com/EnubClK.jpg

*A very serious discussion, to build a homestead or not:*
*i.imgur.com/o2ZEfNK.jpg

*Lets begin with the damn expensive foundations:*
*i.imgur.com/8be9EqW.jpg

*Toiling away to build the house, companions are really handy in the dark:*
*i.imgur.com/GzH6IkB.jpg

*The entry:*
*i.imgur.com/BxWbHVc.jpg

*The drawing/dining:*
*i.imgur.com/xSMFowt.jpg

*My attic, MINE:*
*i.imgur.com/jvpsXI6.jpg

*Have run out of iron ores, and some more ores, other items, housebuilding is paused so far, I reckon I'm just 50% done, damn expenses *


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2014)

wow nice...is that the dlc i see there?


----------



## tkin (Apr 29, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> wow nice...is that the dlc i see there?



Only hearthfire, I'm seeing a lot of minor bugs, will start another playthrough after getting the unofficial patches.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

tkin said:


> Only hearthfire, I'm seeing a lot of minor bugs, will start another playthrough after getting the unofficial patches.


how much did you buy it for?


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2014)

Dark Souls 2 - possible spoilers

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7104/14026323916_6a3082e524_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7401/14049404305_3f71746e22_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5565/14046037662_674f413929_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5138/14046220491_7175b26d62_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/14049348105_9310255cbd_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5242/14049761654_df73725ca0_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2918/14049698464_6641dbeeb9_b.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 29, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> how much did you buy it for?


Got it free


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 29, 2014)

iittopper said:


> *i58.tinypic.com/ogjeo0.jpg


 [MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION]
Which game is this ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2014)

I... I don't know h... how you guys play Skyrim. Most boring game I've ever played, or was I doing it really wrong? And yeah, I didn't bother with main storyline. I felt it was so repetitive.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 29, 2014)

@all guys plz do post the game name before posting pics it makes easier to look for that game..........


----------



## iittopper (Apr 29, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> [MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION]
> Which game is this ?



Guild Wars 2


NVIDIAGeek said:


> I... I don't know h... how you guys play Skyrim. Most boring game I've ever played, or was I doing it really wrong? And yeah, I didn't bother with main storyline. I felt it was so repetitive.



Maybe RPG game is not for you ? And you dont play Skyrim for Main storyline which most of us dont bother to even complete it .


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 29, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I... I don't know h... how you guys play Skyrim. Most boring game I've ever played, or was I doing it really wrong? And yeah, I didn't bother with main storyline. I felt it was so repetitive.


yeah some games just happen to be like that, which i dont like even a bit, but people praise them so much, i give it 2-3 shots, still i find them boring, no matter how much i play them (Mass effect etc)
maybe skyrim is that type of game for you, the only thing i can recommend it is mod it, mod it like crazy, install mods that remove the stuff you dont like in the game, and add mods that add in stuff you like to do...it will be easy for skyrim because of the plethora of mods present..GLHF


----------



## sam_738844 (May 1, 2014)

*Witcher 2* @ ultra 1080p. sucked my GPU dry.

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-1923-01-58-37_zps46186961.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2416-43-52-53_zps11807f41.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2214-34-50-65_zps78ac6bbe.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2521-36-58-29_zpsa2af6f1e.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2417-13-54-05_zpse25be9cb.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2323-04-26-98_zpsc7cca722.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2323-29-55-54_zpsbc5ca92b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2323-30-07-23_zpsa648036c.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2416-56-21-84_zpsa34f9fdf.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-2522-03-45-09_zpsd60f6056.jpg



*Shadow Warrior* Really Enjoyed this, unique. Quite good graphics for a DX9 game.


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-03-2914-55-41-99_zpsbd97464b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-03-2921-01-03-47_zps9244fbf5.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0219-29-05-44_zpsd3412708.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0502-45-31-60_zpseb689aa3.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0514-51-44-50_zps64645c00.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-1800-31-29-02_zps4825c0ce.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0515-21-30-34_zps16b6e80f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0515-24-46-03_zps549a6eea.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0220-07-01-19_zps390cc2c8.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0502-32-06-10_zpsa2412628.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0523-28-22-39_zpsa062f44b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/sw2014-04-0219-56-22-85_zps097caeae.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 1, 2014)

^oh wow looks great

*xonotic*, q3 mod

*i.imgur.com/osQtd8V.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oM1tCk4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PskPbkW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/F1vLain.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2IVLD9U.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nmdY6KV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FUiI4zM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EvmB6Sn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xi2qPbi.jpg



*Ghosts Recon Phantoms *

*i.imgur.com/L7y9BFe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SrGlyno.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xz4HYP8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3l4VA3S.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RPEqDyg.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *Witcher 2* @ ultra 1080p. sucked my GPU dry.
> 
> [IG]*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/witcher22014-03-1923-01-58-37_zps46186961.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...



which gpu u hav???


----------



## sam_738844 (May 1, 2014)

^^ gtx 780m OC ed


----------



## iittopper (May 1, 2014)

Morwen for Skyrim - Follower , Wife and My friend 

*i58.tinypic.com/b7dshj.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Morwen for Skyrim - Follower , Wife and My friend
> 
> *i58.tinypic.com/b7dshj.jpg



Wish skyrim had Dragon age like charaecter interactions


----------



## Piyush (May 1, 2014)

Seeing all these Skyrim shots makes me wanna play this game again....5th time
PS: Havent completed more than once.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ gtx 780m OC ed



wow can't compare to that then...........


----------



## sam_738844 (May 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> wow can't compare to that then...........



cant compare to what? If your talking about your GPU and mine, statistically yours is almost 30-40% faster depending on games.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> cant compare to what? If your talking about your GPU and mine, statistically yours is almost 30-40% faster depending on games.



oh is that so............ i got really confused cause of that do u won a desktop thread............


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2014)

ArcheBlade

*i.imgur.com/0J7wvCp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PSH6u85.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vU21EBS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iI5BD2n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ryUIFuy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vzqJ5D8.jpg


And this is Turok

*i.imgur.com/B0sDUiB.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (May 2, 2014)

^ This guy definitely is a gamer.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2014)

ere are some Fu screens

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-04-30_00-24-57.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-04-30_00-26-08.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-04-30_00-28-51.jpg
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-04-30_00-29-05.jpg

Force unleashed and FU II are really good games, why did i not play them earlier


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^ This guy definitely is a gamer.



And I am not ??


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^ This guy definitely is a gamer.



But I thought he was a potato


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> And I am not ??



Yes you are.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> But I thought he was a potato



You thought wrong  

IMO a gamer is a guy who does not only play games because he's good at it or has money to get himself a nice rig and be serious to compete, but a gamer is more of that guy who no matter what he's ability, circumstance, constraints, community, life-crisis ...simply loves to play games, a whole fking lot of games, no matter graphics, no matter aging, no matter AAA or indie or beta or alpha whatever s#it comes in the way, with the same rig for years.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2014)

So, in short.. Anorion has a wierd taste for games..


Spoiler



Im joking, relax


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> So, in short.. Anorion has a wierd taste for games..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I used to have such a strange collection of games at one time, back in the day. but Things changed, got kinda greedy somehow.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2014)

Id say not greedy but time constraint, gaming getting boring in general.. Happened with me as well


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Id say not greedy but time constraint, gaming getting boring in general.. Happened with me as well



may be its part of growing up. thread going OT...

*Screenshot from Witcher 2* 

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/mySuperLamePic_61fab96f7000a0bc3c24ced0da83f3ba_zps0a5985a1.jpg


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2014)

Dark Souls 2 maxed out @3k.FPS:35-40

*i57.tinypic.com/2ex1pww.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/bgeozo.jpg

Witcher 2 maxed out with vSync and Ubersampling off @1080p. FPS:25-30
*i61.tinypic.com/xe50sx.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/33otopd.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

^^ Ubersampling off or on in W2 ??


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2014)

i had full AA but ubersampling off, anything less than 35FPS... not my settings


----------



## iittopper (May 3, 2014)

From SS , it look like UberSampling is Off . [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] - Add sweetfx to DS2 . Looks much better .


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2014)

Hit-man Absolution [MENTION=136512]Ultra[/MENTION] 1080P. After installing the wonder (?) driver from nvidia, got at least 5-6 FPS boost everywhere throughout the game. Avg FPS 42-45



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/HMA2014-01-1813-13-32-98_zps3832a877.jpg


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/HMA2014-04-0721-05-45-61_zps96e4e537.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/HMA2014-04-0721-38-15-76_zps36ef2bba.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/HMA2014-01-1817-34-43-45_zps9c6df71b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/HMA2014-01-1817-42-51-75_zpsa6c5401f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/mySuperLamePic_4391a4fa68db57f04ebb840f35fd9c3e_zpsb06de2a7.jpg


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2014)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Ubersampling off or on in W2 ??



Clearly written Ubersampling off. -.-
Rest everything is maxed out except vsync(causes problems in SLI)

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> i had full AA but ubersampling off, anything less than 35FPS... not my settings



my GPU is only 60% as powerful as yours.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Clearly written Ubersampling off. -.-
> Rest everything is maxed out except vsync(causes problems in SLI)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


actually i meant ubersampling puts the card onto its knees. Ur SLI is pretty powerful.


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Clearly written Ubersampling off. -.-
> Rest everything is maxed out except vsync(causes problems in SLI)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Oh Didn't noticed.


----------



## seamon (May 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> actually i meant ubersampling puts the card onto its knees. Ur SLI is pretty powerful.



Ubersampling renders the game at 4k and then downscales it to FHD.


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

Archeblade
*i.imgur.com/terKD6X.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xDPVv9H.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FAiDqbt.jpg

Turok 
*i.imgur.com/CT8qKYd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U6wwYCB.jpg
stupid herbivores. Parasaurolophus.. they behave like cows. no I did not kill them. 

*i.imgur.com/eZEIQ01.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vllG0R6.jpg
Gigantosaurus about to feed

*i.imgur.com/OUrs7ku.jpg
flamethrower vs utahraptor

*i.imgur.com/y9hxf0P.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jFUS3ED.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Bk6Xybi.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0vgU7VB.jpg
turok does this to every dino that attacks him. more like a dino dentist than a dino killer

*i.imgur.com/cz13nBC.jpg
Dilophosaurus. devs could have done better on this

*i.imgur.com/pqn6BUU.jpg
dinos climbing trees

*i.imgur.com/vXC7VLm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rmc1qrA.jpg
TRex... finally the real thing because two claws on hands not three

These are from Legendary

*i.imgur.com/Gs2Uyp8.jpg
buckbeak... I mean witherwings snacking on a cop

*i.imgur.com/10s8Of6.jpg
not sure why the pickaxe has a corsair

This is a weird little free title called "The Plan" . You get to play as a fly, wind and spiderwebs are enemies. Play time is very short, about 7 minutes. 
*i.imgur.com/rFp3rO6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lYf6FB6.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (May 3, 2014)

@ anorion i think you have played limbo if not you should try it. in my opinion one of the greatest platformers of last gen


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2014)

yeah the fly in the plan looks like the fly from limbo in colour. after playing the plan... def looks like it was inspired by limbo


----------



## HE-MAN (May 3, 2014)

also if you like to play 2d arcade shooting  games try sinemora a very good game old school and tough


----------



## tkin (May 4, 2014)

*Started a new playthrough now that I have an idea of the game:
*i.imgur.com/nve9Jxh.jpg

Come at me bro:
*i.imgur.com/5HCvjbd.jpg

All your souls belong to us:
*i.imgur.com/NMjFbO5.jpg

Need to sharpen this thing:
*i.imgur.com/qU5lUtK.jpg

Soonz:
*i.imgur.com/6yGPhmv.jpg

Enchantments are the next best thing:
*i.imgur.com/8Yga7yG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WA0jt4n.jpg

Aurora:
*i.imgur.com/8jwTv8L.jpg



*


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2014)

Played and completed Turok long time ago. Good game.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2014)

Epigenesis - handball + tower defense? involves tree planting and pushing people 

*i.imgur.com/NpNc6uY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/27A5rFh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Bm8lUDE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iyNrPZ0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/awdPeWR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LhWMCbe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lqYAdHM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/26C7Fy0.jpg


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 6, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] for suggesting this gem. Am lovin' it.

*i.imgur.com/LgwVuP3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MBaNkRC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JQDXCmV.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2014)

You are most welcome buddy.


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2014)

Moonbase Alpha

coupling cables
*i.imgur.com/lMX9TyG.jpg

lugging equipment
*i.imgur.com/ZyH5QmU.jpg

that's a meteor strike on moon
*i.imgur.com/uyWt2Oz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dOxQBIC.jpg

this is what a command console module looks like from inside
*i.imgur.com/yqUAlik.jpg
larger version 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/e2h8bIO.jpg



deploying rovers, there are two types, one with blow torch and one with arm. 
*i.imgur.com/1o6ulWa.jpg

repairing oxygen sub station, with hazardous environment, so using rover
*i.imgur.com/vcp7krU.jpg

job done, cruising around. all objects collide with other objects, tracks and footprints are permanent.
*i.imgur.com/Vam6Tx4.jpg

playing dashing cars, because moonbase is saved and nothing to do 
*i.imgur.com/Hq6SLuq.jpg

racing
*i.imgur.com/4C9zWa8.jpg

high jump
*i.imgur.com/Rfomsdi.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (May 7, 2014)

i have stole all your sweet rols lololol
i hit my nut bag hahahah


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2014)

the conversations are always spaced out
I donno why 2 people solve the problem, but 4 people join and just goof around.


----------



## quicky008 (May 8, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Thanks [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] for suggesting this gem. Am lovin' it.



Is that fallout 3 or fallout:new vegas?


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2014)

^^ Fallout 3.


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2014)

Just had to play it once more before finally uninstalling. Played in Veteran for first time, and other than in the under water stage and last stage on that moving shaky train didn't find it that much tough, at all.

*i.imgur.com/4qPNFdd.png

*i.imgur.com/CqmY436.png

*i.imgur.com/MnJWJEi.png

*i.imgur.com/xVRYGA5.png

*i.imgur.com/T1K9AeD.png

*i.imgur.com/vyBIcvI.png

*i.imgur.com/JTgQkjP.png

*i.imgur.com/iNvTVeJ.png

*i.imgur.com/KaE8vKT.png

*i.imgur.com/AgS7vsR.png

*i.imgur.com/RBQZkpp.png

*i.imgur.com/9euCYbM.png

*i.imgur.com/CboWY7J.png

*i.imgur.com/88qOuh5.png

*i.imgur.com/3veOO5c.png

*i.imgur.com/FDeQrq9.png

*i.imgur.com/rwO4tgS.png

*i.imgur.com/r08prC4.png

*i.imgur.com/dp62dlE.png

*i.imgur.com/WL10yto.png

*i.imgur.com/22jnN2a.png

*i.imgur.com/4Attfkh.png

*i.imgur.com/rWkzsqv.png

*i.imgur.com/Js2cpl4.png

*i.imgur.com/0SVOOI4.png

*i.imgur.com/xiUEcOY.png

*i.imgur.com/vnsSYAy.png

*i.imgur.com/Gkk9p1K.png

*i.imgur.com/6nhOrHQ.png

*i.imgur.com/d9Kk5bT.png

*i.imgur.com/ip8lKK1.png

*i.imgur.com/9XW1Vwf.png

*i.imgur.com/TkbCWAd.png

*i.imgur.com/2RrXouF.png

*i.imgur.com/87CwCP9.png

*i.imgur.com/HJAPTOx.png

*i.imgur.com/mdvXj5k.png

*i.imgur.com/bAprGip.png

*i.imgur.com/Hq4ZWV5.png

*i.imgur.com/BZsdSqh.png

*i.imgur.com/skmXYxN.png

*i.imgur.com/OaYq7zU.png

*i.imgur.com/6H9cg4f.png

*i.imgur.com/W2N50OF.png

*i.imgur.com/tCjxZ2q.png

*i.imgur.com/laz9TqH.png

*i.imgur.com/F2O5vSa.png

*i.imgur.com/po5f2pp.png

*i.imgur.com/k3lWZjs.png

*i.imgur.com/sqb2FCZ.png

*i.imgur.com/dFjjPaw.png

*i.imgur.com/7wpBX9u.png

*i.imgur.com/uwYkmYe.png

*i.imgur.com/1lu38B7.png

*i.imgur.com/3KvoHos.png

*i.imgur.com/BMiayJO.png

*i.imgur.com/KHF9eQE.png

*i.imgur.com/KEutvwE.png

*i.imgur.com/06PZ9Un.png

*i.imgur.com/JZgVOVv.png

*i.imgur.com/t9gIkL7.png [ Notice the glitch?  ]

*i.imgur.com/HPe1tRO.png

*i.imgur.com/UK6G70A.png

*i.imgur.com/Puo0pHF.png

*i.imgur.com/ui9br4s.png

*i.imgur.com/mxN2lvu.png

*i.imgur.com/Ao7bpMy.png

*i.imgur.com/kim8LPx.png

*i.imgur.com/oy6hPzZ.png


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2014)

damn I have this game but haven't played it yet...will start it soon


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2014)

Please do, it's a lovely game, and don't mind the FUD regarding it. However I don't understand why am I not allowed to post all the screenshots?  If any mods reading this kindly remove that limit, it's a nuisance!

Anyway, here are the rest of them.

*i.imgur.com/7fZeiBx.png

*i.imgur.com/gpf1DSS.png

*i.imgur.com/hm4Ty7w.png

*i.imgur.com/UvJdgU2.png

*i.imgur.com/Q0XlKjV.png

*i.imgur.com/c1WCebA.png

*i.imgur.com/eYXpxwz.png

*i.imgur.com/awJMJck.png

*i.imgur.com/MsefwyI.png

*i.imgur.com/58S9RLI.png

*i.imgur.com/AMV0Ctd.png

*i.imgur.com/hcGTCEy.png

*i.imgur.com/xClvqqn.png

*i.imgur.com/2K7Cgcx.png

*i.imgur.com/UJjVuqp.png

*i.imgur.com/TwYAvBu.png

*i.imgur.com/OcMaXNR.png

*i.imgur.com/g0rbBNG.png

*i.imgur.com/KyOpPY4.png

*i.imgur.com/DU5q6cO.png

*i.imgur.com/vS8CXk3.png

*i.imgur.com/JJmDr1U.png

*i.imgur.com/drFLjFM.png

*i.imgur.com/PVl35DY.png

*i.imgur.com/6b7BKzI.png

*i.imgur.com/TTMEoNQ.png

*i.imgur.com/Vx0EumD.png

*i.imgur.com/MtLukxs.png

*i.imgur.com/7IKN0n0.png

*i.imgur.com/gaVANiO.png

*i.imgur.com/GrEhxY2.png

*i.imgur.com/iwv8BkJ.png

*i.imgur.com/X4f5D4L.png

*i.imgur.com/LI3Ebd9.png

*i.imgur.com/N972XvG.png

*i.imgur.com/OXIJWr5.png

*i.imgur.com/5GVIp5x.png

*i.imgur.com/MJfqOnm.png

*i.imgur.com/ftm99O3.png

*i.imgur.com/lW2tGoB.png

*i.imgur.com/ZgTgwRO.png

*i.imgur.com/TeQLZqn.png

*i.imgur.com/5fditKA.png

And the scene why this game was made at first place 

*i.imgur.com/Ox9ji5j.png


----------



## flyingcow (May 11, 2014)

If only the textures were high-res  

*i.imgur.com/W9noHVF.jpg

This is a sky retexture

*i.imgur.com/xF9KB8R.jpg

Dawnguard DLC...looks amazing

*i.imgur.com/cAAxj7E.jpg

Good old Whiterun

*i.imgur.com/PNlqqig.jpg

Serana...(modded version), look at the bow...

*i.imgur.com/wLrbN6v.jpg

And here is my character, with mod sith cara armor, needs a bit working on her face...

*i.imgur.com/9KmRKCa.jpg

My favorite was the whiterun screenshot...
EDIT_-wupz...the quality doesnt look good as i expected it to be...you cant see the details properly


----------



## sam_738844 (May 12, 2014)

Diablo 3

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-07_15-49-26_zps5b9cd5c3.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-12_01-46-30_zps9e423760.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-07_15-50-48_zps6c889fad.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-13_00-00-30_zps3f7c32da.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-07_16-47-27_zps64244825.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-13_00-15-32_zps5beb9f91.jpg


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2014)

500-550$ worth Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Factory New.

Yes, un-boxed from Huntsman Case.

*i.imgur.com/RFRJus0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/q42Jtrc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KF6dUax.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rG2Ihwq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ST9QoSh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nLQOsGF.jpg


----------



## TheSurroundGamer (May 13, 2014)

LOL at the "56K warning"!  Are there really people still on 56K?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

TheSurroundGamer said:


> LOL at the "56K warning"!  Are there really people still on 56K?



is that even a real question?


----------



## Piyush (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION]
even though I dont play CS GO, but I have to tell you that knife looks more than bad@ss


----------



## flyingcow (May 13, 2014)

d3p said:


> 500-550$ worth Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Factory New.
> 
> Yes, un-boxed from Huntsman Case.


jackpot!!! how much did you spend on keys and cases?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

d3p said:


> 500-550$ worth Huntsman Knife | Slaughter Factory New.
> 
> Yes, un-boxed from Huntsman Case.
> 
> ...



I want that dagger in D3

*Csovientien Gomorrodnegar*

--_Huntsman's dagger of doom_

*Legendary Weapon*

Damage 3516

+3269-4812 Damage
+Bleeds targets just by holding it in hand
+Fire, cold, electricity, holy damage at will
+randomly triggers Rage of Berserker, Call of the Ancients, War Cry, battle Rage, ignore pain or whirlwind while at holster.
+Stab Bonus to elites, lesser demons and Bosses
+500 all Attributes
+996 Armor. +865 Life per Hit . +1889 Life after kill  
+50 % Critical Hit Chance Bonus
+200% Critical Hit Damage
+20% Chance of Instant Kill
+6000 Style Bonus
+3231 Swag
+2547 Badassist Bonus

"This is not a dagger, its a sword, and its mightier than the pen"

Non Sell-able, Bound to Account


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

> +3231 Swag
> +2547 Badassist Bonus


lmao lol

- - - Updated - - -

I wanted to play Diablo 3 so bad, no monies 
Gibe moni pliase ?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> lmao lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



PM me account number and ifsc code


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

I was kidding, and so were you :S

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Just had to play it once more before finally uninstalling. Played in Veteran for first time, and other than in the under water stage and last stage on that moving shaky train didn't find it that much tough, at all.



The graphics doesnt look bad at all, in some shots.. it looks better than many AAA games of this gen..
I dont know why people bash CoD so much


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I was kidding, and so were you :S
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



For the hype and the crappy MP, BF4 is responsible, it has set the bar too  high.


----------



## d3p (May 13, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=88371]d3p[/MENTION]
> even though I dont play CS GO, but I have to tell you that knife looks more than bad@ss



Ty. the StatTrak [display the kill count on item] one is even more costly.



flyingcow said:


> jackpot!!! how much did you spend on keys and cases?



50$ in Keys & 25$ in cases.



sam_738844 said:


> I want that dagger in D3
> 
> "This is not a dagger, its a sword, and its mightier than the pen"
> 
> Non Sell-able, Bound to Account



Don't know about D3, but in COD Ghost you can have the same knife.


----------



## ithehappy (May 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> The graphics doesnt look bad at all, in some shots.. it looks better than many AAA games of this gen..
> I dont know why people bash CoD so much


Graphics is bad, if you compare it with BF. Otherwise it's more than enough. Since when graphics was the only thing in a game anyway? If that was the case then Crysis would have been the only game released. Besides those who bashed Ghosts are not over 18 to 21 anyway, so who really cares?


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/9E57Cl2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wPjbMO1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dNr4JZW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0H3DbNR.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> If only the textures were high-res
> 
> [IG]*i.imgur.com/W9noHVF.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


can u tell which all mods u are using?? with links..........

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Epigenesis - handball + tower defense? involves tree planting and pushing people
> 
> [IM]*i.imgur.com/NpNc6uY.jpg[/IMG]
> [IG]*i.imgur.com/27A5rFh.jpg[/IMG]
> ...



u really play some very good games are they ahem verion or steam ones?

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> Epigenesis - handball + tower defense? involves tree planting and pushing people
> 
> [IM]*i.imgur.com/NpNc6uY.jpg[/IMG]
> [IG]*i.imgur.com/27A5rFh.jpg[/IMG]
> ...



u really play some very good games are they ahem verion or steam ones?


----------



## Anorion (May 16, 2014)

^steam


----------



## flyingcow (May 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> can u tell which all mods u are using?? with links..........


i remember having posting a list of mods on the last page..but i reinstalled skyrim with less mods, so here you go 
btw i cant link them all cause its all on nexusmods.com...none of the mods were NOT downloaded from there so just search the name of the mod there 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rNic6Fd.png
*i.imgur.com/WVKInOU.png
*i.imgur.com/BTWfqQb.png
*i.imgur.com/COgWx89.png
*i.imgur.com/UmwcYny.png



P.S.- the darkened ones are some 18+ mods , tell me ,ill PM you


----------



## guru_da_preet (May 16, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Thanks [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] for suggesting this gem. Am lovin' it.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/LgwVuP3.jpg
> 
> ...




Awesome pics brother...are u using any mods..if so which one...

I just started playing this game about a week ago....
I applied NMC texture Performance Package..but still its not as good lookin as urs


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=138129]guru_da_preet[/MENTION]
No mods. Just everything maxed out.


----------



## flyingcow (May 16, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> [MENTION=138129]guru_da_preet[/MENTION]
> No mods. Just everything maxed out.


im playing fallout new vegas all maxed out..still dont look as beautiful as urs


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=158674]flyingcow[/MENTION]
Um maybe it was just a good selection of screenshots.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 17, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-05-17_00003.jpg

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-05-17_00004.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 17, 2014)

lol@first pic

PS, had a good time reading all the other grave inscriptions


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2014)

*s15.postimg.org/le6zs5afv/ss_home_pc_05_17_14_17_40_24_la01_escape.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*s30.postimg.org/p8w9srgun/ss_xray_04_22_14_10_12_11_la01_escape.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Difference between DX 9 and DX 10 shown above


----------



## iittopper (May 17, 2014)

^ Um , is that a game ?


----------



## Piyush (May 17, 2014)

iittopper said:


> ^ Um , is that a game ?



S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2014)

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432656005862537106/8362BF38CCA5C33803CA7FEBDDF30FCC60407531/


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2014)

*Starting skyrim once again, at this rate I'll never finish the game:*
*i.imgur.com/uHyH3hal.jpg

*Alduin makes an entrance:*
*i.imgur.com/qwGg72Nl.jpg

*And he ain't happy:*
*i.imgur.com/UAUYXbzl.jpg

*Inferno.... sun*
*i.imgur.com/zpOTfICl.jpg

*Bye for now:*
*i.imgur.com/SDw7Drsl.jpg

*Dragonsreach on a fine night:*
*i.imgur.com/RpkCHbnl.jpg

*Aurora:*
*i.imgur.com/yxQfqH1l.jpg

*First shout:*
*i.imgur.com/DCY9jMOl.jpg

*And there's the catch:*
*i.imgur.com/y26vzjIl.jpg

*Scream all you want:*
*i.imgur.com/SpELHnYl.jpg

*Git moar sneak:*
*i.imgur.com/9acBXnOl.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-05-17_00003.jpg
> 
> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/2014-05-17_00004.jpg



Which game is this?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 22, 2014)

Sacred 2, i got it in a humble bundle


----------



## Piyush (May 22, 2014)

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432656094786695580/7CDE383DC9CE9D10B9247F7343771DD3070BFA3A/


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

random BF4 screenshots.......

*i.imgur.com/sPIQXuK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Wd3uDR6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tcyZnbz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/01IskJ9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SsORVQO.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2014)

Fiesta

*i.imgur.com/szSAHw2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IEErvBw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gOjixVc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mYAdSC1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/A5qHuGV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ufNX3pI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LAkS4AA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3TOwiUW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pBUdssY.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2014)

Had to play it once more before uninstalling and make place for freaking huge Wolfenstein! Gotta say the game is unbelievably unstable at hard difficulty, sometimes it was like super amateurish, which is most, but on few occasions it was like crazy hard, meh  

*i.imgur.com/c8bAx8X.png

*i.imgur.com/NLwHOHW.png

*i.imgur.com/avd9But.png

*i.imgur.com/webWadS.png

*i.imgur.com/EboxeL4.png

*i.imgur.com/fHBh1z9.png

*i.imgur.com/K2iWepl.png

*i.imgur.com/nALkqFU.png

*i.imgur.com/gyWJ3dy.png

*i.imgur.com/5Tzl26J.png

*i.imgur.com/K1rqaPz.png

*i.imgur.com/O0MFfii.png

*i.imgur.com/zkcFSCu.png

*i.imgur.com/5r2HxqQ.png

*i.imgur.com/Ni0FSZ5.png

*i.imgur.com/MevDHm9.png

*i.imgur.com/6qE1PFp.png

*i.imgur.com/P8zw0Hx.png

*i.imgur.com/G0YiiSJ.png

*i.imgur.com/6KmSaaX.png

*i.imgur.com/mQVJ7u5.png

*i.imgur.com/dwBydTV.png

*i.imgur.com/v32gCga.png

*i.imgur.com/GvyKGWj.png

*i.imgur.com/XcFTJ9K.png

*i.imgur.com/aEThnpm.png

*i.imgur.com/sWGuKoK.png

*i.imgur.com/WhOn7MO.png

*i.imgur.com/Zod8BEM.png

*i.imgur.com/Ql4Qscw.png

*i.imgur.com/DBsgWB3.png

*i.imgur.com/B9oQj4G.png

*i.imgur.com/HvrtGuT.png

*i.imgur.com/33JTonR.png

*i.imgur.com/Tg7IdkJ.png

*i.imgur.com/rn8Y11s.png


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Had to play it once more before uninstalling and make place for freaking huge Wolfenstein! Gotta say the game is unbelievably unstable at hard difficulty, sometimes it was like super amateurish, which is most, but on few occasions it was like crazy hard, meh



Do make it a practice to always mention the name of the game when posting a screenshot. sometimes, it proves better to read the name readily following the shot, not everyone has played every game, even if we have, the practice is good.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] what quality preset?

- - - Updated - - -

btw do use spoiler tags ur pics are revealing major plot of game..........


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Do make it a practice to always mention the name of the game when posting a screenshot. sometimes, it proves better to read the name readily following the shot, not everyone has played every game, even if we have, the practice is good.


Lol, if someone has came this far to check screenshots then I think he already knows! Besides it's a mainline game, nothing rare or something! 


gta0gagan said:


> [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] what quality preset?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw do use spoiler tags ur pics are revealing major plot of game..........


At custom, everything set at Ultra, with AA at 2X or whatever the lowest setting was.

What was the story spoiling screenshot there?


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

[MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] its just 3 day old game and u playing second time Wow


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] its just 3 day old game and u playing second time Wow


I'm sorry?


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I'm sorry?



Is that "Wolfenstein: the new order" released 3 days ago??


----------



## seamon (May 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> Is that "Wolfenstein: the new order" released 3 days ago??



Battlefield 4


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> Battlefield 4



 never mind


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

Watchdogs 
*i.imgur.com/jBFNSQW.png
*i.imgur.com/Ag5gm61.png


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2014)

What settings and what FPS


----------



## theserpent (May 24, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Do make it a practice to always mention the name of the game when posting a screenshot. sometimes, it proves better to read the name readily following the shot, not everyone has played every game, even if we have, the practice is good.



+1.I was also about to say this


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> What settings and what FPS



Settings ultra. FPS 15 ;(


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

WatchDogs medium FHD @25-30FPS on SINGLE GT 650m

*i61.tinypic.com/2qvdrgz.jpg

*i62.tinypic.com/124fy50.jpg


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Lost Alpha



woah Lost Alpha looks too damn good, i'll download it as soon as i get time


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

More Watch_Dogs at various settings.

*i60.tinypic.com/spkpko.jpg

*i58.tinypic.com/71tvkg.jpg

*i59.tinypic.com/2ry4xe9.jpg

*i61.tinypic.com/143hq1z.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2014)

Some More of watchdog with everything [MENTION=136512]Ultra[/MENTION] 1080p AA FXAA (multisampling in Catalyst Control Center), Ambient Occlusion MHBAO. 30FPS

*i.imgur.com/hzIeC0O.png

*i.imgur.com/F4tJfx4.png

*i.imgur.com/mgSK2cr.png

*i.imgur.com/kNmgT9L.png

*i.imgur.com/NRnlBaf.png

*i.imgur.com/7kUm0wR.png

*i.imgur.com/BJLDsMh.png


----------



## snap (May 24, 2014)

Sleeping dogs + hacking = Watch Dogs


----------



## iittopper (May 24, 2014)

Guys can you also upload SS during raining ?


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Guys can you also upload SS during raining ?



Haven't seen rain as of yet. :/


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> woah Lost Alpha looks too damn good, i'll download it as soon as i get time



Download it but dont start it now, because 2nd official patch will make you start a new game anyways.


----------



## adityak469 (May 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Download it but dont start it now, because 2nd official patch will make you start a new game anyways.



i'll download in around two weeks, have too many animes to download on the list  

- - - Updated - - -

*i get afraid every time i open this thread, dont know how much data is consumed every time *


----------



## snap (May 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i'll download in around two weeks, have too many *animes to download *on the list
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i get afraid every time i open this thread, dont know how much data is consumed every time


----------



## sam_738844 (May 25, 2014)

BF4 Again ..

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-03_18-29-12_zps227f6116.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-24_13-58-31_zpsfca49bb8.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bf42014-05-2500-12-51-68_zps92f619bf.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/2014-05-24_19-09-55_zps683dd0bd.jpg


----------



## seamon (May 25, 2014)

^^tew old.


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2014)

*nsfw witcher 2*


Spoiler



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432656094853337510/9C8DB310FB9BFC3793907936DDC74F92E4508FA4/



*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432656094853293490/EF31C028E6FDCC8643D62BFCD7200A7A36228E85/

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/432656094853266672/A176EE5A94E45FEA38048E0C1AE52A991DE0A3F5/


----------



## sam_738844 (May 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^^tew old.



WTF does this mean?


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> WTF does this mean?



tew= too in "new gen" kids language


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2014)

snap said:


> Sleeping dogs + hacking = Watch Dogs



Exactly what crossed my mind after seeing the screenshots.

- - - Updated - - -

Withcher 2 runs like **** on my laptop Y500.


----------



## seamon (May 25, 2014)

Faun said:


> Withcher 2 runs like **** on my laptop Y500.



Seriously? You have a Y500 too? NICE!
I max it out. 

- - - Updated - - -

More Watch_Dogs. Ultra textures+High settings 1080p. Playable @30FPS with 18-20 kicking in when driving.

*i59.tinypic.com/2cifqis.jpg

*i62.tinypic.com/2cnjl13.jpg

*i57.tinypic.com/2rhqr9y.jpg

*i60.tinypic.com/sxolec.jpg

*i62.tinypic.com/zkn3nn.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Someone requested Watch_Dogs pics while raining in-game: high textures+med settings

*i58.tinypic.com/2zpplz4.jpg

*i58.tinypic.com/28tf4gz.jpg

*i60.tinypic.com/qxjghz.jpg


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 25, 2014)

^^Are you playing this on your lappy?


----------



## seamon (May 25, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> ^^Are you playing this on your lappy?



Yes. I am getting 40-50 FPS while walking and constant 30 FPS while driving.


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 25, 2014)

^^LOL, now that I notice you have two laptops, which one you're running this game on?


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2014)

Some more Stalker screenies

*i.imgur.com/UVA4kMH.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/HkC6mje.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/ST0CFU1.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/aOaIu5g.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/EvthDDO.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/rhMv4bc.jpg?1


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2014)

^ first three are beautiful

loadout
*i.imgur.com/Ey28PK3.jpg

hand of kul, desecrating a temple. 
*i.imgur.com/fxVPeNe.jpg

the mysterious cult figures worship you.
*i.imgur.com/klCT9cK.jpg

like the rocks texturing
*i.imgur.com/g9P6Osv.jpg

that massive horned thing near the stone and light columns is a boss
*i.imgur.com/G60Li2g.jpg

closer
*i.imgur.com/Nmw9jhM.jpg

game is panzar

that massive horned thing near the stone and light columns is a boss
*i.imgur.com/jHjrcVP.jpg

closer
*i.imgur.com/hNrNhlN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PjPGNZM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6Hf61Zk.jpg

Attack of the clones
*i.imgur.com/B3Ou4my.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7vdrSP0.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2014)

Why is everyone naked ?


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2014)

im guessing it is freedom of movement. that and the armour must be magical.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^ first three are beautiful


Oops I forgot to change settings from DX 9 to DX 10
Next screen shots will be even better


----------



## HE-MAN (May 27, 2014)

if the watch dogs screen shots are at ultra settings then the game looks really bad


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

Wolfenstein The New Order : [Graphics look like sh!t no offence]

*i.imgur.com/aGbW6vr.png

*i.imgur.com/2XoieF0.png

*i.imgur.com/88X1tgo.png

*i.imgur.com/dzZSziM.png

*i.imgur.com/cWYH0f5.png

*i.imgur.com/0WCaUpD.png

*i.imgur.com/Jm3DcDd.png

*i.imgur.com/wpUHDiz.png

*i.imgur.com/AB6vcb9.png


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 28, 2014)

Are you playing this on your signature rig? It sure does look like sh!t.


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2014)

Yeah obviously! There are no advanced graphic setting inside the game either other than setting resolution and V-Sync!


----------



## seamon (May 28, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah obviously! There are no advanced graphic setting inside the game either other than setting resolution and V-Sync!



Check again. 
*i62.tinypic.com/315g26e.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Check again.
> *i62.tinypic.com/315g26e.jpg


****, somehow missed it, gonna check at night.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally graphics look.....okayish....still don't feel it's anywhere near worth of 44 GB. Cranked up everything as far as it can but that VT Compress thing is weird. Don't know what it does exactly but disabling it just freezes the game at 1 or 2 FPS! What the heck is it?

*i.imgur.com/vRbu8HR.png

*i.imgur.com/TBME2RF.png

*i.imgur.com/8GP8IQn.png

*i.imgur.com/gH1DlPG.png

*i.imgur.com/wVhfNzy.png

*i.imgur.com/iNqJ5nE.png

*i.imgur.com/NTRBnCF.png

*i.imgur.com/AuGGir5.png

*i.imgur.com/Wyh5EUS.png

*i.imgur.com/0IjP1m3.png

*i.imgur.com/j1AjXXf.png

*i.imgur.com/MmQ4aNW.png

*i.imgur.com/l2NZnEL.png

*i.imgur.com/wynzsS2.png

*i.imgur.com/KTDbHk4.png

*i.imgur.com/tq6laGL.png

*i.imgur.com/w8mbDXG.png

*i.imgur.com/xK3Ya8c.png


----------



## happy17292 (May 30, 2014)

The last of us 

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_1_zpse4da6ce8.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_51_zps8131493e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_56_zps1954b2b5.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_57_zps065f917c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_54_zps157d39cb.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_59_zps50d3a0fb.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_16_zps640f7e92.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_10_zpsfe30e5c0.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_20_zpsbf4150d3.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_22_zpsf02313cb.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_23_zps55be17a4.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_40_zps5a7c7ab8.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_41_zps563fd3c0.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_45_zps813352e6.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_46_zpsab225bfe.jpg


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 30, 2014)

*Outlast*

*i.imgur.com/qmIDkrn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BT7IXRf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qYuBc9V.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2014)

I still haven't made up my mind to play this.


----------



## seamon (May 30, 2014)

^^ I don't want nightmares.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

how much dough you guys spend on buying games.........


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> how much dough you guys spend on buying games.........



Depends on game and gamer. Not a relevant thread i guess.


----------



## Piyush (May 30, 2014)

Well I once tried Outlast.... once tried....once tried


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 30, 2014)

LOL, I uninstalled it for now. Will resume playing later with lots of people around.  Or maybe I'll force my cousin to play it when he visits me next time.


----------



## Cyberghost (May 30, 2014)

Watch Dogs ULtra....
View attachment 14454
View attachment 14455
View attachment 14456
View attachment 14457


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> LOL, I uninstalled it for now. Will resume playing later with lots of people around.  Or maybe I'll force my cousin to play it when he visits me next time.



I played about 20%-25% of this game. Don't get time to play during morning, I avoid playing it after dusk.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> I played about 20%-25% of this game. Don't get time to play during morning, I avoid playing it after dusk.



scared of darkness ?


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2014)

Faun said:


> scared of darkness ?



u should give it a try then you will know 

Just before [MENTION=276279]TheFallenLord[/MENTION] second screenshot, the game developer did make everyone scared.
Hope u know that you can only run and hide, nothing else


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2014)

@ that giraffe in The last of us


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2014)

^just came to know about "Last of Us". Is the game that good [many 10/10's]


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2014)

^I donno, haven't played, the screens look great though. saw them here.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> The last of us
> 
> *i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_1_zpse4da6ce8.jpg[/IG]
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFallenLord (May 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> u should give it a try then you will know
> 
> *Just before [MENTION=276279]TheFallenLord[/MENTION] second screenshot, the game developer did make everyone scared.*
> Hope u know that you can only run and hide, nothing else


Yeah, When you open that cursed door...I was scared sh!tless.


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2014)

^ U r not alone bro. Saw one gameplay video in which that guy also had same reaction


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ U r not alone bro. Saw one gameplay video in which that guy also had same reaction



looking at these comments , i feel more like playing the game but sadly low net speed to download.........


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2014)

^ u can read some reviews and watch youtube videos too before concluding


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2014)

*Have you ever felt so screwed in a game?*
*i.imgur.com/YZESpAR.jpg

*Dam thing is stalking me for the last 10 mins:*
*i.imgur.com/M3qVVNY.jpg

*Maximum sneaking:*
*i.imgur.com/iQxE6I2.jpg

*Darksiders, is that you?*
*i.imgur.com/Xxjcc7l.jpg

*German troll?*
*i.imgur.com/eeDUY2e.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ u can read some reviews and watch youtube videos too before concluding


no not going to spoil the gameplay even a little bit by having idea of what will be coming.........


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 1, 2014)

tkin said:


> *Have you ever felt so screwed in a game?*
> *i.imgur.com/YZESpAR.jpg[/I
> [/QUOTE]
> try playing the dawnguard DLC where you will get even more screwed :lol:


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Wolfenstein the New Order *



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0117-32-26-67_zps94b34fa7.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0117-22-24-46_zps5470bf2b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0112-55-54-91_zps826d051d.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0117-25-06-52_zps401ebfa3.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0112-59-43-72_zpsea4041ca.png

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0112-59-52-63_zpsd08ad998.png


----------



## Anorion (Jun 1, 2014)

whats the story behind the last two screens


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 1, 2014)

Anorion said:


> whats the story behind the last two screens



*Cough* Secret *Cough* nightmare *Coughl* Level


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *Cough* Secret *Cough* nightmare *Coughl* Level


In which stage / mission? I would like to know that as well. Missed it somehow it seems.

Anyway finished the game. This is now the toughest game I have ever played, loved the challenge thoroughly. This is how extreme difficulty should be. Last fight took me almost 90 minutes and countless number of retries!

Rest of the SS : 

*i.imgur.com/TnZrKGz.png

*i.imgur.com/722zOe8.png

*i.imgur.com/saWoMZT.png

*i.imgur.com/UXKjNBb.png

*i.imgur.com/eyzyoa5.png

*i.imgur.com/LUDuTrS.png

*i.imgur.com/vrrIEi0.png

*i.imgur.com/WpyzEwi.png

*i.imgur.com/n8jiGxy.png

*i.imgur.com/2nVivFv.png

*i.imgur.com/LFHKU1I.png

*i.imgur.com/VJrEKg7.png

*i.imgur.com/FmoMokp.png

*i.imgur.com/YBPeBPs.png

*i.imgur.com/aQ6QFFf.png

*i.imgur.com/gnXQOau.png

*i.imgur.com/lwrXpUW.png

*i.imgur.com/gNqaXaZ.png

*i.imgur.com/ipSrFcy.png

*i.imgur.com/BswZBrg.png

*i.imgur.com/DResQzJ.png

*i.imgur.com/awrl2Dz.png

*i.imgur.com/sFIz5fI.png

*i.imgur.com/py3Li2Z.png

*i.imgur.com/SMvdero.png

*i.imgur.com/SwQ4rlP.png

*i.imgur.com/GMEupZO.png

*i.imgur.com/EywgMzw.png

*i.imgur.com/ahp48a3.png

*i.imgur.com/vLtp2md.png

*i.imgur.com/6uIobAu.png

*i.imgur.com/QHH7MHX.png

*i.imgur.com/3DIbkBk.png

*i.imgur.com/VUFllk2.png

*i.imgur.com/swS9TL1.png

*i.imgur.com/Y91knuA.png

*i.imgur.com/1FWLQ0u.png

*i.imgur.com/H5G8NUr.png

*i.imgur.com/O88wz8f.png

*i.imgur.com/8bSsMFL.png

*i.imgur.com/zFwqjCg.png

*i.imgur.com/krnOudw.png

*i.imgur.com/UGDcuHu.png

*i.imgur.com/Ywk5L1h.png

*i.imgur.com/Ql46Ng9.png

*i.imgur.com/Ci0Onze.png

*i.imgur.com/qVcEunn.png

*i.imgur.com/wJ6Mxpl.png

*i.imgur.com/qID8NDN.png

*i.imgur.com/xCoICGZ.png

And my horrible stats :

*i.imgur.com/mMPoi9D.png

NSFW 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/kEBmuZV.png


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] , i wont precisely tell you where it is, that would ruin the finder's zeal. But hint- 

You have been there all the time in the game.

doing things for people with different names

not hidden, its there with other things they keep

in the hour of need, be careful where you *sleep*


----------



## Anorion (Jun 2, 2014)

Path of Exile

you shall not pass
*i.imgur.com/uw6ZJr2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nqmDSyO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OrPHYvB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UkNiWIu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JE8BBKO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3d2evTm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZBNXmA8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EQMUgkN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7BW8bmq.jpg


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> graphics look great i think no pc game in survival genre can match it till now.............



+1, its definitely going in my top 10 fav. games list :d

The last of us : left behind DLC

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_6_zpsfc30336b.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_9_zpsc55c9d25.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_53_zps689e49d1.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_27_zpscf548c8c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_21_zps1ca77000.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_41_zpsf31b0569.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_12_zpsde68b0d8.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_61_zps7ec0245d.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_46_zps5662e52c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_63_zpsf02fde7e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/TheLastofUstrade_66_zps6852c577.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Screens/spacemarine_2014_06_03_01_25_07_971.png

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Screens/spacemarine_2014_06_03_01_28_30_322.png

Some shots from Warhammer 40k: Space marine..
Game feels like a combination of Gears of War and Darksiders


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^just came to know about "Last of Us". Is the game that good [many 10/10's]





Anorion said:


> ^I donno, haven't played, the screens look great though. saw them here.



lets say, if you buy the ps3 for one game, it should be this game.

but you just dont buy a ps3 for one Naughty Dog game. 
You buy it for All ND games


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 3, 2014)

Off topic urgent  ^^check your  PM ASAP


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2014)

Path of Exile
*i.imgur.com/lTs55Da.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2014)

lel thats me talking to u
man your energy shield is huge


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2014)

Orion Dino Horde
*i.imgur.com/UNnOArt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/im6GUGv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Cdt55Y1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/c5hYVPA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BgdChYD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vgVKXwS.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/BhllLIB.jpg?1?6004

*i.imgur.com/QZpA9cE.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/oVwFPsz.jpg?1


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

Played The witcher 2 in my Laptop previously. Did not realise the graphics were this awesome

*i.imgur.com/zYDJscU.png
*i.imgur.com/PNU0obi.png
*i.imgur.com/aqNJc48.png
*i.imgur.com/7svjG15.png
*i.imgur.com/f09nVW2.png


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 15, 2014)

If you Still have not played this game, do yourself a favor and do it.

*Wolfenstein The new Order*



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0114-21-25-33_zps2080503b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0400-07-29-80_zpsa320e8dc.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0114-55-19-39_zpsaa4fae84.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0323-59-09-98_zps38ed3b79.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0423-20-00-61_zps4f40260f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0523-47-41-96_zps207c0906.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0200-01-32-72_zps87fa7cbe.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0600-17-03-30_zpsf4659613.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/WolfNewOrder_x642014-06-0813-21-58-45_zps093da5c1.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 28, 2014)

Watch Dogs : Never seen a game as beautiful as this :') At its Full glory, with TheWorse Mod 0.8 + Maldo @  ULTRA

#PCMasterraceFTW

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-03-06-41_zpsa38f91fb.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-03-12-94_zps994361fc.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-03-14-58_zps56c8a0ce.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-23-16-71_zps61c6b52c.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-03-20-10_zps01bac739.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-10-35-31_zps9b1171cb.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-09-43-18_zps1a0b8698.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-24-52-69_zps40cdb4e9.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-2802-20-14-99_zps5977970a.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 28, 2014)

actually those car head lights looks kinda lame..........


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> actually those car head lights looks kinda lame..........



yeah true, but the moon pic is looking great.


Arma II

I'm not sure why but I'm liking the way this game looks  more than other modern games.


*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/arma22014-06-2716-51-32-18_zpseb8ac087.jpg 

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/arma22014-06-2717-42-03-21_zpsf748b20b.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/arma22014-06-2600-49-58-80_zpsfd352612.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/arma22014-06-2602-15-01-11_zpsc96f3ec5.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/arma22014-06-2716-50-47-02_zpsbcd20890.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/arma22014-06-2716-51-32-18_zpseb8ac087.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2014)

Dino D Day
*i.imgur.com/vcO5ZMB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Muy432Y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zfX0rNx.jpg
one of the classes, looks like a Dilophosaurus, uses goat as ammunition 

*i.imgur.com/W6xGYcq.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> actually those car head lights looks kinda lame..........



Not sure since when car headlights became poetic material, they are lame, there is nothing earth shattering in a car headlight , except its just a bunch of light, the point was to see the dynamic shadows they produce, the bloom effect and the surrounding is too beautiful for a game, if i show 10 random people who have not seen watch dogs, at least 5 of them wont realize its a game.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Not sure since when car headlights became poetic material, they are lame, there is nothing earth shattering in a car headlight , except its just a bunch of light, the point was to see the dynamic shadows they produce, the bloom effect and the surrounding is too beautiful for a game, if i show 10 random people who have not seen watch dogs, at least 5 of them wont realize its a game.



Well, compared to everything else in those screenshots, those headlights look bad. 
While those photos are definitely good looking they are nowhere photo-realistic.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

Downloading the worse mod today. The game now look more awesome


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

Sniper Elite 3 Afrika maxed out @1080p @30 FPS Supersampling off.
*i62.tinypic.com/depr9e.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/ih04sw.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/2hhptmc.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/1zpm7vk.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/30cri2r.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Sniper Elite 3 Afrika maxed out @1080p @30 FPS Supersampling off.



30FPS capped? Nice SS though.


----------



## seamon (Jun 29, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> 30FPS capped? Nice SS though.



not capped.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 29, 2014)

Heavy rain
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/HEAVYRAINtrade_6_zpsb31ffdc6.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/HEAVYRAINtrade_8_zpsd2305ab1.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/HEAVYRAINtrade_9_zpse98d2a78.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/HEAVYRAINtrade_10_zps6870de6c.jpg

Killzone 2
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonetrade2_zpsb2ea63f2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonetrade2_1_zps0f7f4c56.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonetrade2_2_zpsd15d72b8.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonetrade2_3_zps09c9e48d.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonetrade2_4_zps58d1b152.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonetrade2_6_zpse77bf42b.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2014)

Probably the only game which I hated to no extent, and also loved greatly at the same time! 

*i.imgur.com/K5DWvHS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/z9qP4w3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/04dJG7Q.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eOwoCyg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2xk5R5b.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Jsnwlvb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pscXMZw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bvRC9uw.jpg

NSFW :



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/VJH22gu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DODokCK.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2014)

4th pic looks like its from another game.. prototype


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2014)

Correct, just saw, seems like Saints Row or something


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 30, 2014)

how are these for a change, with new camera tweak

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-3023-10-26-68_zpsbce77399.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-3023-14-42-59_zpsdf2dabae.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-3023-30-49-22_zpsc0c397ff.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-3023-42-25-17_zpsfe753eb0.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-06-3023-54-07-37_zpse595f12b.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-07-0100-26-22-17_zps26aac3e4.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-07-0100-35-47-70_zps6d01e8c4.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Watch_Dogs2014-07-0100-37-08-10_zpsdc4489db.jpg


----------



## snap (Jul 1, 2014)

PC Master Race


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 1, 2014)

snap said:


> PC Master Race



guy buys PS4 next door, guy comes with watch_dogs copy to flaunt. I show him a shadow-play recording after the mod, guy sells watch_dogs and buys MGS


----------



## Jripper (Jul 1, 2014)

[MENTION=47131]happy17292[/MENTION] 
Whoa whoa whoa, is that Heavy rain on PC with the ps3 controller? @_@ Or are those ps3 screenshots?


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jripper said:


> [MENTION=47131]happy17292[/MENTION]
> Whoa whoa whoa, is that Heavy rain on PC with the ps3 controller? @_@ Or are those ps3 screenshots?


Those are PS3 screenshots 


Gran turismo 6

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Syracuse-Night_zps00467ad8.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__19_zps69128994.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/SilverstoneGrandPrixCircuit_zps1e45d80a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__17_zps386020ed.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__8_zps68f5f5e1.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/CapeRingPeriphery_2_zpscdfdfdea.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__6_zps93c16134.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__2_zpsbcf07264.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__4_zpse3c94d65.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__5_zps86bdf20c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GranTurismoreg6_2_zps777f92de.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Jul 1, 2014)

Sighs


----------



## Piyush (Jul 6, 2014)

Witcher 2 EE

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/35217145738449378/8EF6A00F45D84DC85D76F23AF18C61FE211DFD2C/

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/35217145737948484/4B33B977ABBB773013DF53FD56448F51378FE06A/

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/35217145737907401/91E62A086E8868BE3246C37D46C606D537FA09F4/


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2014)

neotokyo
*i.imgur.com/jiuC9l6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KnXIFlU.jpg

gore


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YbonZjH.jpg



*i.imgur.com/QIuw9fL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MuWiCTm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Muo7k90.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KPtfbuq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qlVJbSH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/epErzHI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QSeaThH.jpg


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 12, 2014)

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_69_zpsf097e225.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_70_zps7d39eb18.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_74_zps199597aa.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_63_zpse2ba2ebf.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_58_zps363c30d7.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_50_zpse97d4ae0.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_65_zpsa439fedb.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_59_zps9e2cd9bb.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_75_zpsbd42cea2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_46_zps8378fce2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_43_zps4c57192e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_41_zpscad275c9.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_36_zps69d7a567.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_29_zps36fedd12.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_61_zpsfef00941.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_28_zps281886ad.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_17_zps3db852c9.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_26_zpsd84a78a7.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_24_zps3e9df80f.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted2AmongThievestrade_22_zps3d25e291.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 12, 2014)

What the heck is that game? Is it in India?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2014)

uncharted 2. Nepal.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 12, 2014)

not on pc right?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2014)

More LA screenies
*i.imgur.com/OyZFyto.jpg?1?3232

*i.imgur.com/Vkf9gSW.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/RdhRaHo.jpg?1


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 16, 2014)

Downloading bf4-Dragons Teeth dlc ss coming soon!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 16, 2014)

Anorion said:


> uncharted 2. Nepal.



That game looks nice. 

Looks like a mix of Tomb Raider and what we saw of Far Cry 4
That jump shot, For a sec I thought it was Bourne Ultimatum.

Too bad its not on pc.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2014)

Sniper Elite 3. Rubbish game. Other than that skeleton thingy nothing's good about this! All the enemies look same! Previous one was much better 

*i.imgur.com/RU4XsMW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IUWWY96.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jV7gaR3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/56B3LAA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Evkj8Wu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QKpnDrq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HxokqAD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qhMkid5.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2014)

Really dude ? the inside of a man's testicles .. gross


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^ Testicular Manslaughter, i have an worse screenshot, its when the "eggs are cracking" by the bullet shot. I think ...it should not be posted here. It does give me creeps.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2014)

Well no need make a big deal guys! It's just a bloody awful game after all. It is them (game devs) who shouldn't have done that graphical violence of that particular body part, I didn't even notice and posted.

Removed.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 17, 2014)

I am loving this game, Sniper Elite V2



Spoiler



Thats right biyach thats a double headshot. 
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966620460007943/0D1F78859B4445EF9D167D7FD0D51934A95839B4/1024x576.resizedimage
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966620460018511/2F7368336E51B5891FC8FC52D24052AD169D8B3B/1024x576.resizedimage

Yeah you see that....thats me raining hell on the enemies
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966620427811370/3AE199AC8CDFD1E589D1073E3DF06F4840F98141/1024x576.resizedimage

Just a minute from your death buddy.....Arrow has left the bow
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966620427789587/DEA501698ADA2590B47407EB517C37398E235E75/1024x576.resizedimage

Here comes your death
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966620427780047/F0EB36A869637F34F602CAC19AEC72EAC1E0810D/1024x576.resizedimage

And you are dead 
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/32966620427785096/AB1F5E54DB9AD2B5F9BEF1F2B85E58BD365B7833/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2014)

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/31840720554761726/8DB92E615C7DC2CFE00706F3414459A9D152E2E2/


----------



## seamon (Jul 17, 2014)

^^This game gave me nightmares. How did you persevere so long?


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^^This game gave me nightmares. How did you persevere so long?



what game is that? cant see


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 18, 2014)

its dark souls 2, its one of the best games ive ever played.. 56 hours and counting


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 26, 2014)

Time to play this once again. First time in Post Human difficulty.

*i.imgur.com/f1u0KTQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pvWV2HD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/v9vIJ3y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zzo5K38.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jmIebEa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LQJfI14.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TAjZZqf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aYlmpJO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2RIXoye.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xfG5PNv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0ClGRS9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Y0ZpQ8j.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Vo0EUB1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vTxThyd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JXkcme5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7YAUpWU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lyV1RMU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4eDCkoO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/In4mBAh.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

^ i'm not much into games so your [everyone] screens make me play one. So it would be grateful if u name the game too


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ i'm not much into games so your [everyone] screens make me play one. So it would be grateful if u name the game too



Crysis 3


----------



## amjath (Jul 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Crysis 3



thx didn't play yet


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2014)

carnage racing

*i.imgur.com/XC1Zsw8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qoRIgMV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gQc7iyS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hbG8wF0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Jow2gg9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JjqGLvf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/r09ak3J.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] isn't it free for some time? If so is the time left is for claiming or playing


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2014)

nope it just got over


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Continuation of earlier post. Really? This is all you got Crytek? "Unforgiving, don't even try" tag for a stupid difficulty mode! Damn! Easiest highest difficulty I have ever played I think 

*i.imgur.com/V4GGond.jpg

*i.imgur.com/c2gEVqT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yTP0ZDn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fwVbePb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rR3oFNu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pADKxTk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YK2pgWQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U7afrT2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7biZazf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hAMIyG8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JfnvFGy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hju0NBr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ijsk3PB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s06zrOs.jpg

My stats : [ 2X time than Veteran. The last fight took half an hour, as I forgot that I had to shoot that idiot to expose it's orange wings  ]

*i.imgur.com/jZqNAtj.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2014)

borderlands 2

mexican standoff
*i.imgur.com/fJCwKHp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UhpeFKv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0q2chSd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PdKMvjE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ayt9ril.jpg

*i.imgur.com/l1rQUow.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9lI1GCI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/p1CRGJk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/p1CRGJk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/q7Qak1j.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PQ6YXs6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OyscLyD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TMyaxgl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hqHWyOK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Gk87dk4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vpA7OXr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wBxH9ke.jpg



*i.imgur.com/EZLsv3v.jpg


----------



## snap (Aug 1, 2014)

Epic screenshots [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (Aug 1, 2014)

Some more... 

Night time with night vision ON

*i.imgur.com/Ue2yudj.jpg?1

with night vision OFF

*i.imgur.com/VhdeaKd.jpg?1

Shadow 

*i.imgur.com/9Rgoyc6.jpg?1


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 1, 2014)

Spoiler tag please


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2014)

BL2!
*i.imgur.com/psKTBvK.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2014)

^^That same dialogue?!??!??


----------



## Anorion (Aug 5, 2014)

Yup! Crazy na


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2014)

In my 100+ hrs of BL2 gameplay (steam and non steam combined) , I never came across this dialogue.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 14, 2014)

moar BL2

*i.imgur.com/86jkbWI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uEcvV57.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xM0kQxn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8Udhm0c.jpg

*i.imgur.com/62BJnfw.jpg

this sequence, of Roland
*i.imgur.com/TU8dZkP.jpg

is identical to this one from Legendary 
*i.imgur.com/ZyhH98y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mSuhXD8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5XeZJdf.jpg

archeblade
*i.imgur.com/0LxDMQ3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GWGcVy9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kVNyxFk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Agh54nZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8UxO8Ez.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6TlK0Mu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QVhJYBF.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Aug 19, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/7zxYH7g.jpg

*i.imgur.com/w73RLK8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4jzwP7N.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kb4nfrA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wYCWXZh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OwBAYGL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5Xj8f3Z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mPVfcGq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4fy5oEP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/X7cCUgx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nZOaKfl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MdZ5IVU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OiGpYlb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ri3FMcw.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome graphics (NFS rivals)
*i.imgur.com/JLO9EkZ.png
*i.imgur.com/dWQFt08.png
*i.imgur.com/wLZgRdz.png


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 27, 2014)

Please do name the games. I know its a NFS game, but which one?


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 27, 2014)

Its NFS rivals


----------



## iittopper (Aug 28, 2014)

very nice . Are you running @ 60 fps ?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 28, 2014)

The classic. And the game which haunted me for years, because it was the only game I could not finish! 
Mafia : The City of Lost Heaven

*i.imgur.com/NObRBRT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jk1z5gp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CozatKv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/j5NApUj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/88bysdK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/d1QGabV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wTai87t.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NB4qt5c.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HvztK27.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JuGcqWl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CpbBgij.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nNhHxz3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zN5Lfl0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s7N2biK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aNGj9pP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YPj8u9r.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NvDp131.jpg


----------



## seamon (Aug 28, 2014)

iittopper said:


> very nice . Are you running @ 60 fps ?



NFS Rivals does not run above 30 FPS.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> NFS Rivals does not run above 30 FPS.



it can


----------



## iittopper (Aug 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> NFS Rivals does not run above 30 FPS.



Sure it can  google it . With your rig , its shame to run it @ 30 fps /


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 28, 2014)

It is running at 30 fps according to fraps


----------



## seamon (Aug 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> it can





iittopper said:


> Sure it can  google it . With your rig , its shame to run it @ 30 fps /



It "can" but I don't think it supports 60 fps out of the box.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 2, 2014)

not much impressed by NFS Rival's visuals. Grid Autosport with High Texture DLC looks much better to me.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2014)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION] Mafia...the best game I have ever played


----------



## Anorion (Sep 2, 2014)

Firefall... its a warframe + tribes ascend mashup 

*i.imgur.com/TXIglJh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dBJvuFg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pyxPZeF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qBJ4c1t.jpg

Divine Souls

*i.imgur.com/aq88WwE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zIyS4Rs.jpg

Royal Quest

*i.imgur.com/XKl8AxN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RubsCjh.jpg

and Borderlands 2

*i.imgur.com/0lGfvD8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LOKrj7V.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SFRgMFV.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/RWEoCKY.jpg


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 4, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]-Are these screenshots from the single player campaign of borderlands 2 or it's multi-player mode? Is this game fun to play in Sp mode?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2014)

they are all from multi player, that is definately more fun, but its worth it in sp too


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 4, 2014)

Anorion has become BL2 addict lol


----------



## snap (Sep 4, 2014)

I forced him to play


----------



## iittopper (Sep 4, 2014)

Anorion said:


> they are all from multi player, that is definately more fun, but its worth it in sp too



hey , played Borderland 2 for 3-4 days when it was free . But the problem was no one use to join me ( played till level 6 i think) . And when i use to search for player it shows 7-8 games max . Dont know if it was a network/port problem . Can you easily join other players ? Or do you always play with 3 other friends ??


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2014)

hmm... imagine more people would play it when it was free
well, was lucky enough to find TheVenerable, we played through 3 playthroughs, and another 1/2 one with a set of alts, then Hellbreaker joined us for yet another playthrough...  
someone from IVF was saying not enough Indian players, but now there are some of us


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/HhdK1KH.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/NLnNJ63.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/R7nZK22.jpg?1


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2014)

these are screens from a game called .kkrieger

*i.imgur.com/nQ3jV98.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UfOmI0n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tjlskwk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yScWvWl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TS6jez2.jpg


everything is procedurally generated. each screencap is about 120 KB, the game itself is 96 KB
can be downloaded here >> .theprodukkt


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2014)

Anorion said:


> hmm... imagine more people would play it when it was free
> well, was lucky enough to find TheVenerable, we played through 3 playthroughs, and another 1/2 one with a set of alts, then Hellbreaker joined us for yet another playthrough...
> someone from IVF was saying not enough Indian players, but now there are some of us



hey i was the one who told u to buy lol


----------



## gameranand (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh darn it, Why don't I get addict of some game. Miss that feeling.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> hey i was the one who told u to buy lol



oh yes lol we should play



gameranand said:


> Oh darn it, Why don't I get addict of some game. Miss that feeling.



try BL2?


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 9, 2014)

I just play in the beginning then i get bored to play it again.
There are just too many games, I get bored while choosing which one to play LOL


----------



## Anorion (Sep 9, 2014)

^lulz, just go with one
play multi player titles maybe? each game is different and somebody always does something funny


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 9, 2014)

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-0920-48-53-78_zps756f2b4e.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-0921-24-31-15_zps3f7c67ca.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-0920-53-33-98_zpsbda248dd.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-0921-14-40-42_zps1376b703.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-0921-23-46-26_zps8c0ad290.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 10, 2014)

Mafia 1 was one of the best games I've ever played, the atmosphere and music was on par with BioShock 1. Hope Mafia 3 brings some of that back, if they are making it i.e.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 14, 2014)

DR3 the awesomest Zombie killer i have ever played  The weapons are too damn cool! combo, super combo, friggin badass Vehicles too  



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1021-34-14-58_zps39f28988.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1206-49-00-31_zps258a6f23.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1023-53-00-54_zpsbbe26ba8.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1215-35-51-42_zpsd65e59ab.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1215-53-53-91_zpsf0f778d7.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1216-02-38-38_zps30e5bbe4.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1300-35-21-81_zps734ebf91.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1300-57-15-33_zps0b11c299.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1300-56-11-16_zps1b814697.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1218-01-48-11_zps6f9e705e.jpg

 *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1300-34-21-59_zps39c4cfba.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1301-39-50-36_zps19cfbd89.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1417-05-52-32_zps91710fc9.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-1417-07-07-38_zps8bca4f89.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2014)

this game is not worth the money right?


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> this game is not worth the money right?



No game is ever worth the money when one can still buy food with em. the question is how much is it worth to you. AS for a game, its quite good, great visuals, lot of zombies to kill, hell of a lot more ways to do that. You decide.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> this game is not worth the money right?



only reason it got ported to PC is because publishers knew it wont sell well as XB1 exclusive, same with Ryse

Compare that to something like Bloodborne, a PS4 exclusive and something totally worth the money you put in
So, no. imo, not worth the money


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2014)

I mean doesn't it become too repetitive after just maybe an hour of gameplay...just had a look at 'Lords of Fallen' and it looks gorgeous and challenging...just my opinion :/


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 15, 2014)

now a days every game is repetitive they follow some sort of pattern in game


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 15, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I mean doesn't it become too repetitive after just maybe an hour of gameplay...just had a look at 'Lords of Fallen' and it looks gorgeous and challenging...just my opinion :/



Two entirely different genre, LoF is an action RPG , DR3 is a classic TPZK. The missions in this game are not inessential, they affect the way you are playing the game, side missions including, some ally will join ur cause, and also help you progress with PP and leveling up. I can guarantee hours only chasing blueprint for weapons, and vehicles.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2014)

hmm...


----------



## seamon (Sep 16, 2014)

WTF!! What happened to Nvidia these days!?
Dead Rising 3 does not support SLI. First Risen 3, then Lichdom Battlemage and now this. Nvidia release a driver fast!
Dead Rising 3 gives 15 FPS with one card, hopefully I'll get 30 FPS maxed out.

Also damn this game is CPU heavy. It uses 80% of my core i7 3632QM. This is more than Watch_Dogs. ULV processors will likely suffer. And I need to repaste CPU with IC Diamond as it is still on Arctic Silver V.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2014)

DayZ

*i.imgur.com/goTPhqJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gl2C07r.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Sep 16, 2014)

Map looks HUGE.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 16, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Map looks HUGE.



Well the map size is 3x GTA V map and that too without vehicles... so


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 24, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/QdZmDgz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RNQK5LO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gIFCbEL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rQEXwL9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oSlvF25.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rBQha8W.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Y4iLhoO.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 24, 2014)

^^ I dont know what res you are playing at, but the visuals are horrible.

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-2322-43-34-43_zpsbfa8be27.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-2123-19-46-79_zps9e9a45a3.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/deadrising32014-09-2123-19-59-02_zps9f6d581e.jpg

This game has done one thing right, *Weapons*


----------



## seamon (Sep 25, 2014)

^Tried Ultimate Grim Reaper yet?
That thing is a death machine.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Y4iLhoO.jpg


I cant unsee that.. scarred for life


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^Tried Ultimate Grim Reaper yet?
> That thing is a death machine.



Have not came across the BP yet, i have over 150+ weapons in my locker, may be its still there in the map somewhere. Also may be its pure coincidence, but I often stumble on super-combo upgrade BPs for the same weapons, till now I acquired all the toy bear SCWs , decoy, cuddly, MG, pushy...same with the Electric stuff with traffic signal head, I have all varieties of it, electroice, electrofire..blah blah..

BTW buying combo categories now instead of character attributes. Making a flaming sword out of a knife and shampoo is so much fun


----------



## seamon (Sep 27, 2014)

*i60.tinypic.com/71nqu0.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/i4n22d.jpg

*i62.tinypic.com/302xtg2.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/2lsftyq.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/n4ywc7.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/ou074j.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/155rsqo.jpg

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2014)

^^^Beautiful man!!!!

--------------------
Deponia

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/22839855531932482/9F625DF64AAB1310ED74586BFBB087F6793E474C/

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/22839427975360415/21EFE577F006652E9546E617A4D0EF0995DB1F59/

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/22839855531916377/424756C92674F1148F3265C551D12179BEE7828B/


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 27, 2014)

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter looks stunningly beautiful.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 28, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] - Game looks awesome . How is it ?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 28, 2014)

^ have played for only 5mins and the game feels  really immersive...the environment is just beautiful....


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2014)

iittopper said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] - Game looks awesome . How is it ?



Deponia is a point n click game. And its good. Best features of this game would be artwork, environment, character development and most important aspect of this game- humor.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 28, 2014)

'Tis good to see that there are still people who love point-n-click adventures. I've always loved them. The very first one I played was The Black Mirror gifted to me by a friend of mine. Since then I've never looked back. I've played a lot of great titles like The Book of Unwritten Tales, The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav, The Black Mirror series (I, II, III), etc. Right now I'm playing Broken Age. And now I'm happy to add Deponia to my playlist.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> 'Tis good to see that there are still people who love point-n-click adventures. I've always loved them. The very first one I played was The Black Mirror gifted to me by a friend of mine. Since then I've never looked back. I've played a lot of great titles like The Book of Unwritten Tales, The Dark Eye: Chains of Satinav, The Black Mirror series (I, II, III), etc. Right now I'm playing Broken Age. And now I'm happy to add Deponia to my playlist.


I too played Black mirror. Was good. Those puzzles were interesting.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 1, 2014)

*i57.tinypic.com/atqmih.png

*i61.tinypic.com/2mpmtk3.jpg

*i59.tinypic.com/2my0u2u.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 5, 2014)

^ First 2 from watch dogs too?
 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] - Nice .. Some of them have a photorealistic look.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/02_zps97446ec7.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/03_zps385d5a86.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/06_zpscda0b750.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/04_zpsbd36e87a.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/05_zps9cc72ed5.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/01_zpsac0638cb.jpg


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 5, 2014)

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_1_4_zps41d389fe.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_16_zpse3546c41.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_19_zpsdfd0d67e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_18_2_zps279de17e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_17_2_zps4bf079d7.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_6_zpsae9756fa.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_6_2_zps2339fa86.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_9_zpsd2eff2b2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/BeyondTwoSoulstrade_24_zps920b3d2b.jpg


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2014)

^ What game?


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

Seriously, it's irritating when people post screenshots without game name. Title should be changed to include "Please add game name".


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Seriously, it's irritating when people post screenshots without game name. Title should be changed to include "Please add game name".



I have brought this up looong back, some wise-ass told me that it happened to be too obvious at times that everyone can indisputably guess it out. I figured I can replace the word wise now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2014)

Its beyond 2 souls for Ps3 guys
Ellen page, y u go lesb


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Seriously, it's irritating when people post screenshots without game name. Title should be changed to include "Please add game name".



Sorry, my bad. yes it is beyond two souls.



Nerevarine said:


> Its beyond 2 souls for Ps3 guys
> Ellen page, y u go lesb



Whaat she's a lesbo ?  


Uncharted 3 screenshots


*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_5_2_zpsccb409c1.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_4_2_zps0abf511b.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_8_zps85e12bec.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_3_zps8bf76a9d.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_9_zpsa3274ec2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_11_zpsde52a247.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_13_zpsa780c834.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_16_zps6b4a3b2e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_14_zpscc0e0194.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_15_zps29ab7e27.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_22_zpse196e11b.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_24_zpsb60922f0.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_27_zpsaa45feeb.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_2_zps437c0c7a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_36_zps0410dfbf.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_31_zps6faf3b8b.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_37_zps1327afb6.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_41_zpsfdd7f671.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_45_zps0f7bc5ec.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_48_zpsf02cbd8b.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_51_zpsa841b169.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_52_zps955eb976.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_53_zpsa4c13777.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_54_zps93ceb2df.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_55_zps4127c011.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_56_zpsd5014fe4.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Uncharted3DrakesDeceptiontradeGameoftheYear_58_zpsef3da645.jpg


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I have brought this up looong back, some wise-ass told me that it happened to be too obvious at times that everyone can indisputably guess it out. I figured I can replace the word wise now.



excuse me?

- - - Updated - - -

Also guys, PS3 screens usually look beautiful except until you start paying attention to minute details(textures,AA etc) at which point, PC looks way more alluring.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2014)

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/22841124107646961/DFF69DB0EFF45FA938DCC07BB39C10DD9986DEED/

DayZ, on laptop, so kinda washed out.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 8, 2014)

Army of two : devil's cartel

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_38_zps3027701a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_40_zpsffc18407.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_43_zpsc728c6e9.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_4_zps807a7908.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_5_zpsadeb6e7e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_9_zps27f2054e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_12_zps89fd3594.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_14_zps0310b4c5.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_23_zps1d7b035a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_21_zpsbdea809a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_20_zps916f7cee.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_17_zps8fc50a46.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_32_zps3f4b155f.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ArmyofTWOtradeTheDevilsCartel_35_zps0e4247b4.jpg


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

[MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]: Thanks for the same of the game.

OT: Ellen's news was old isnt it


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 8, 2014)

^^i wasn't aware about that


Killzone 3

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3Demo_2_zpsc3b54e5e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3Demo_zps67373c69.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3Demo_1_zpsed41f90b.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3_1_zps787dbbd2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3_2_zps4021af69.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3_3_zps82d0cb0c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3_4_zps8da56168.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3_5_zpsdc138a39.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Killzonereg3_zps591f64d5.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2014)

Gore in Loadout Campaign Beta

*i.imgur.com/CKIoXwx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QhIX3hH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/W2U81V8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U0vkLdF.jpg


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 9, 2014)

Sorry for the ignorance, but how are u capturing PS3 screens? Doesn't that need some expensive additional hardware?


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 9, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but how are u capturing PS3 screens? Doesn't that need some expensive additional hardware?



I am running a custom firmware on my ps3


----------



## Samarth 619 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Far Cry 3:*

How can there be 6 cards of value "7"? Poker is not programmed properly it seems?

View attachment 14877


----------



## seamon (Oct 14, 2014)

Samarth 619 said:


> *Far Cry 3:*
> 
> How can there be 6 cards of value "7"? Poker is not programmed properly it seems?
> 
> View attachment 14877



I think you tried to cheat that's why


----------



## Anorion (Oct 14, 2014)

lol then so many crazy hands possible - say 5 of a kind


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 15, 2014)

Skyrim

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/14_zps93a750c3.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/24_zpsd17dc71b.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/21_zpsb73880bf.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/29_zps36a80cf2.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/13_zpsa38d3ad4.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/11_zpsd362cf59.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/23_zpsd064f130.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 15, 2014)

^Are these stock graphics or any mods?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 15, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> ^Are these stock graphics or any mods?



Using a few texture mods + K Pure Light ENB


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Using a few texture mods + K Pure Light ENB


Those looks awesome man. I am unable to get such beautiful graphics. Can you please list all the packs and mods that you have used?
Will try out.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Using a few texture mods + K Pure Light ENB



Are you using some special mod for Grass or its vanilla with better textures ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Are you using some special mod for Grass or its vanilla with better textures ?



Yeah, using a grass mod.  I don't remember the name right now. It was something like grass fields. I'll check and post later.




nomad47 said:


> Those looks awesome man. I am unable to get such beautiful graphics. Can you please list all the packs and mods that you have used?
> Will try out.



Sure,  I'll post at night when I get back home.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 15, 2014)

That's  the thing with skyrim,no matter what mods I use , there are some better ones out there, and simply the fact they exist drives me crazy


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 15, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Those looks awesome man. I am unable to get such beautiful graphics. Can you please list all the packs and mods that you have used?
> Will try out.



In Nexus Mod Manager the ones checked in green are the ones that are active.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/SkyrimMods1_zps828cceb9.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/SkyrimMods2_zps01c9aba0.jpg


The main performance killer is the ENB though. It goes down from constant 60 fps to  20-28 fps  even though I am using the best performance version of  K Pure Light ENB


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 17, 2014)

Shadow of Mordor

*i.imgur.com/OXDmXVZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lQlhbjH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bqrGmCF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tcGvkbg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JN5io2F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/55oK3F6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pJZTiTS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yQj2FL4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BmJvFPT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/orJLAd6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wBSeqbE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZsA244l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JA2flKX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wGvxxjU.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2014)

^Framerates ?


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 17, 2014)

60fps constant


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 18, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 60fps constant


I was overjoyed when I read "60fps constant". Then I saw your signature.  Anyway, from the screens, the game looks exceptional. I'd be very happy if my system can manage 30 FPS constant at high settings @900p.


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 18, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> I was overjoyed when I read "60fps constant". Then I saw your signature.  Anyway, from the screens, the game looks exceptional. I'd be very happy if my system can manage 30 FPS constant at high settings @900p.




The game is really exceptional. Especially all the finishing moves kill animations are spectacular. The combat feels like a one damn good action movie.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 18, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> I was overjoyed when I read "60fps constant". Then I saw your signature.  Anyway, from the screens, the game looks exceptional. I'd be very happy if my system can manage 30 FPS constant at high settings @900p.



its highly optimized for Pc . You can easily get 30+fps at med-high setting .


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 18, 2014)

yep, thats what i hear too.. its nicely optimized at launch, not like Watch_doges which was a total trainwreck


----------



## TheFallenLord (Oct 18, 2014)

Good to hear that. Anyway, I won't be able to play Shadow of Mordor before December. By then it'll be even better optimized.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 19, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Shadow of Mordor



Some of those are looking awesome.


----------



## happy17292 (Oct 21, 2014)

God of war ascension  (NSFW)


Spoiler



*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_10_3_zps85667c5f.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_9_3_zpsd8b1d6d6.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_8_3_zpsa0bbe66c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_11_zps0e8560b1.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_5_zps89670a03.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_7_3_zpsa6357148.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_6_3_zpsac16f545.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_2_3_zpsa7a83949.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_13_zpsdd04e70a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_16_zps35ded43d.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_18_zps2a84d06c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_24_zpsdfc10dbe.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_22_zpsc9d4bcbc.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_19_zpsfea560b3.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_31_zpsbfa5bb30.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_54_zps46bdd099.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_39_zps5622316a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GodofWarAscensiontradeEU_49_zps55e87ddd.jpg


----------



## seamon (Oct 22, 2014)

The Evil Within.
PS:View at your own risk. You have been warned....


Spoiler



*i57.tinypic.com/n31d86.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/u6c74.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/m74c46.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/2s1x3bq.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/m8eiyx.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/35cpxjd.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/9qaicw.jpg


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

^ wow looks a like outlast. Let me finish that first


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 22, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> God of war ascension  (NSFW)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



In GOW the finishing moves[all moves and animation ] are so much better.


----------



## seamon (Oct 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ wow looks a like outlast. Let me finish that first



I am not playing anymore. It's too damn scary.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2014)

Which one is scary? Outlast or The Evil Within?


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Which one is scary? Outlast or The Evil Within?


Outlast


----------



## seamon (Oct 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Which one is scary? Outlast or The Evil Within?



Both.
Outlast is sci-fi.
The Evil Within is Supernatural.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2014)

Destiny PS4 - Screenshot directly from the system.
*i.imgur.com/wEyo7ZE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wEyo7ZE.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 26, 2014)

Skyrim

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/37_zpsae42c559.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/31_zpsa69040da.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/32_zps8c2959af.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/33_zps9d8bd602.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/34_zpsa63564f7.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/35_zps4303913f.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/36_zpsc33e1143.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 2, 2014)

Far Cry 3

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/6_zps53c6ba78.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/1_zps8ed9e835.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/3_zps4aca9e79.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/7_zps3ffa72cd.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/2_zps9dc1ba09.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/4_zpsc1de6b52.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/5_zpsae340767.jpg


----------



## Gamer04 (Nov 6, 2014)

*The Last of Us Remastered PS4 in-game screenshots*:

*i.imgur.com/Oh4Q9S0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BBFfW9C.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Q6vGCAd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7Iljcdn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/imlSUGp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BQy6eWI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rsHq8vF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fZFwSkM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jW0UzhZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/st18Urv.jpg

Got my first set of trophies on PS4 
*i.imgur.com/sQICge4.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]  If you could share a screenshot of your mod order, I would be grateful. Experimenting several things so need different working mod orders.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice shots [MENTION=275102]Gamer04[/MENTION]


----------



## seamon (Nov 7, 2014)

*i59.tinypic.com/25f6ewx.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/opw6js.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/nbugqx.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/vpvmes.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/npl1rr.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/213nez6.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/2dgvzad.jpg
*i62.tinypic.com/2uh90zd.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/2ijjd6v.jpg


Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. I couldn't resist even though I have an exam tomorrow.
Running [MENTION=56127]max[/MENTION]ed out 30-50 FPS 1080p. Super sampling off. Game devs overate their game's requirements.


Superb game btw. Gameplay is a cross between Battle Field 4, Ghosts and Crysis 3. Suit is better than the nanosuit in Crysis.
Grenades hover too.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Running [MENTION=56127]max[/MENTION]ed out 30-50 FPS 1080p. Super sampling off. Game devs overate their game's requirements.


Your specs?


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Your specs?



Core i7 3632qm, 12 gb ram and gtx 770m equivalent.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 8, 2014)

[MENTION=275102]Gamer04[/MENTION] - Nice Screenshots, Too bad that game is not on PC.




gameranand said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]  If you could share a screenshot of your mod order, I would be grateful. Experimenting several things so need different working mod orders.



Not sure what  you asked for.   I mean Nexus Mod manager does not keeps the mods in order of installation.  I posted my mod list on #1015

Here's the order how I installed landscape mods, The rest of them (weapon, armour, people, animals) come later & I don't really think the order matters then.

Skse scripts > No stretching > SMIM > Skyrim Realistic overhaul > HD 2k Textures > 4K Mountains  > Better Rocks  & Mountains > Hybrid Plants & Herbs > Skyrim Flora Overhaul > Ultimate Lush > WATER > Grassfield


Some more Skyrim

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/41_zps12ef223e.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/42_zpsb208e416.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/43_zpsaa51a69a.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/45_zps64d2c97a.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/44_zpsc2e6ea82.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/46_zps877afcdb.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/47_zps7985ed50.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2014)

I am asking about Load order of mods not install order. You use NMM ??


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I am asking about Load order of mods not install order. You use NMM ??



If you mean .esp / .esm,  here it is.  IF you click on each of them, the dependencies are listed.  Just make sure that the dependencies are above.
Have you tried Load order & Boss ?    


btw  my game crashes at Solitude.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/LoadOrder_zps0022386d.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2014)

yes this Thanks.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 12, 2014)

Trying Unreal Cinema ENB for a change, I don't think I am enjoying this one  that much.


*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/u01_zps2ffcb7cb.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/u02_zps52c7cf0a.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/u06_zps831f19d9.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/u04_zps43697e8a.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/u03_zpsd9207c64.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/u05_zps7d3737f7.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't understand! The graphics look awful to my eyes! I mean not worth 47 GB! Settings at Ultra, turning AA off or on isn't making any difference! So many graphic settings!! Don't know what to turn on or off!

At what settings are you guys playing?

*i.imgur.com/F2UgrNG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PXylHLh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LKsRFRP.jpg

PS: Oh, people might not understand what game is that, it's _COD Advanced Warfare_


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2014)

Gamer04 said:


> *The Last of Us Remastered PS4 in-game screenshots*:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Oh4Q9S0.jpg
> 
> ...



BTW, how do I set a theme?


----------



## Gamer04 (Nov 12, 2014)

Gollum said:


> BTW, how do I set a theme?



First make sure you've updated to software version 2.00 then go in the settings, down there you'll find option to change themes... you'll have to download 'em seperately they dont come with v2.00 update


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 12, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I don't understand! The graphics look awful to my eyes! I mean not worth 47 GB! Settings at Ultra, turning AA off or on isn't making any difference! So many graphic settings!! Don't know what to turn on or off!
> 
> At what settings are you guys playing?
> PS: Oh, people might not understand what game is that, it's _COD Advanced Warfare_



I agree, Those look like 2008 graphics.  The gun has no details. 
I couldn't tell it was CoD till I saw it mentioned.


----------



## snap (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't post screenies cause i play in shitty settings ;_;


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 12, 2014)

same here..


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> same here..



can you post at what settings and how well Shadow of mordor runs on HD 7770


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2014)

Gamer04 said:


> First make sure you've updated to software version 2.00 then go in the settings, down there you'll find option to change themes... you'll have to download 'em seperately they dont come with v2.00 update



Oh Ok, I recently updated to 2.01 as 2.00 had issues with rest mode.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> can you post at what settings and how well Shadow of mordor runs on HD 7770



oh well..

1. not using *the_pwnzerschrek* now. am using an HP G6 2303TX laptop. 
2. havent dl'ed SoM.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 13, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/BXPRnHl.png

*i.imgur.com/2tgAHJM.png

*i.imgur.com/A3GTnlM.png

*i.imgur.com/A0lMzmf.png


----------



## seamon (Nov 14, 2014)

*i59.tinypic.com/10glg60.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/24297rp.jpg
*i58.tinypic.com/11j3omr.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/vrpq4o.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/2n08n08.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/54yuk6.jpg

Assassin's Creed Unity.
Res:FHD
Settings:Lowest with SSAO and FxAA.
FPS:30-38.
GPU SLI scaling=95% all the time.
Optimization : Superb. 

See the difference lol.
Advaced Warfare=Maxed out.
AC Unity=Lowest.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 14, 2014)

your GPU?


----------



## seamon (Nov 14, 2014)

iittopper said:


> your GPU?



Gtx 650m sli oc.
Equivalent to gtx 770m


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 14, 2014)

shitty ubisoft and their shitty tactics, atleast EA with all their DLC nonsense gives no complaint regarding optimization (Frostbite 3 FTW)


----------



## iittopper (Nov 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> Gtx 650m sli oc.
> Equivalent to gtx 770m



Wow , game is so horribly Unoptimized . Anyways i had already decided to not preorder any UBI game after Watch Dogs disappointment . It is advised to turn anti alising off and use vsync from 3rd party like nvidia inspector .


Nerevarine said:


> shitty ubisoft and their shitty tactics, atleast EA with all their DLC nonsense gives no complaint regarding optimization (Frostbite 3 FTW)



yeah EA games are mostly optimized for PC .


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 14, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] 

AC unity? Optimization Superb?!!!!!!  You should sleep more man, the game's broken, with a stellar mass of bugs and glitches and the worst PC port ever with a performance that says "cant run at constant 60 FPS with ultra with  a  980 SLI!


----------



## snap (Nov 14, 2014)

lol [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] change the name RLD!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> 
> AC unity? Optimization Superb?!!!!!!  You should sleep more man, the game's broken, with a stellar mass of bugs and glitches and the worst PC port ever with a performance that says "cant run at constant 60 FPS with ultra with  a  980 SLI!



Sarcasm man

- - - Updated - - -

PS: Take a look at those ground textures, yuck.. AC4 was so much better at high settings giving same framerates


----------



## seamon (Nov 14, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Wow , game is so horribly Unoptimized . Anyways i had already decided to not preorder any UBI game after Watch Dogs disappointment . It is advised to turn anti alising off and use vsync from 3rd party like nvidia inspector .
> 
> 
> yeah EA games are mostly optimized for PC .





sam_738844 said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> 
> AC unity? Optimization Superb?!!!!!!  You should sleep more man, the game's broken, with a stellar mass of bugs and glitches and the worst PC port ever with a performance that says "cant run at constant 60 FPS with ultra with  a  980 SLI!





Nerevarine said:


> Sarcasm man
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> PS: Take a look at those ground textures, yuck.. AC4 was so much better at high settings giving same framerates



The game is optimized in the sense that it uses SLI very well. There are no drops in framerates and I get a constant 35 FPS most of the time with SLI usage always at 95%.

I am using low textures here. I played AC IV with everything maxed out....
I guess this game is not so optimized after all. 

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> lol [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] change the name RLD!



Can't find that option. I like the name RLD


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 14, 2014)

Seems like my sarcasm sensor needs some WD-40


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 14, 2014)

This is how *COD AW* looks like in *2560X1440 Extreme Settings at Filmic AA 2Tx and Super Sampling 2X* Frame Rates at capture are shown at SS.

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1318-59-13-35_zps50bb3768.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1319-26-52-37_zps3a9ec25e.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1319-13-46-34_zps1c6fa561.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1319-09-04-02_zps770355bf.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1319-12-44-81_zpsa1e3eac6.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1319-03-49-26_zpsc7d5e107.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1319-26-55-82_zpsb5310b11.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1319-31-23-13_zps6afa2c2f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1423-12-01-75_zps262b419c.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1423-14-04-85_zpsec412d4a.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1423-15-06-17_zps2fb42704.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1319-37-27-14_zps0ae1683a.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1423-07-40-46_zpsd6afa96d.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/s1_sp64_ship2014-11-1423-18-28-02_zps271b8fdb.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 15, 2014)

^ Well ain't 1440p, but 1200p here.

Continuation of this shite game 

*i.imgur.com/ty1dzFP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/61Baaip.jpg

*i.imgur.com/L9rD8Zp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Yu3YKXl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/K8euVf0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Eu8DS8A.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s5vyDdt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tjr0FZl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YopywYL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/r8Tt2eY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dkqtWem.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4IZatGc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4MN3PEu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BkAcNeP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Gcvof1S.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3fZp8RR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DqrkekC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0LIaRAN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dpTnf5n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zuJwsMb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eF2rIIN.jpg



Spoiler



*i5.minus.com/ix68lcV7IBSJu.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 15, 2014)

^ Is Advanced  warfare    fun to play ?


Skyrim

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk10_zps04bdfc79.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk01_zpsf5f9be9c.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk08_zps59c9f935.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk02_zps28a3c91e.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk03_zpsbbd58889.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk04_zps36378116.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk09_zpsd725e68f.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk05_zps7003fc77.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk06_zps057f0c75.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> ^ Is Adwanced  warfare    fun to play ?


Yes. I get more than enough challenge, so yeah. Toughest COD I have played till date, however having lags might be adding some unnecessary toughness 

I can't tolerate the level loading times though, awful! Wish hadn't sold my SSD


----------



## seamon (Nov 15, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Yes. I get more than enough challenge, so yeah. Toughest COD I have played till date, however having lags might be adding some unnecessary toughness
> 
> I can't tolerate the level loading times though, awful! Wish hadn't sold my SSD



Advanced Warfare is pretty fun, especially the last mission where you get the super power suit. 
It's pretty easy too.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2014)

Even at highest settings, why does it feel as if the visuals are washed out? Or is it just me.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Nov 15, 2014)

*Sherlock Holmes: Crimes and Punishments*. Those who liked L.A. Noire or simply those who love adventure games may want to check this one out. The only thing I disliked about this game is that you can't manually travel b/w locations i.e. you can only fast travel. Hope the developers will make the sequel a little more open. With that out of the way, gameplay is really good where it matters, the game is breathtakingly beautiful (or at least I'd like to think so) and the environments are very immersive. It's probably the best detective game out there ATM and does a wonderful job in making you feel like you're Sherlock Holmes. 

*i.imgur.com/FazmO9X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TxnVZGs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CEkF1dj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/R0LNioB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FFVSDSx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6OU02iQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BtQIuLs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OdUvwe1.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Even at highest settings, why does it feel as if the visuals are washed out? Or is it just me.



COD ? It looks good man , The lightning is awesome . Cutscene are as close to real . I am highly surprised to see such Graphical improvement for COD game .


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 15, 2014)

iittopper said:


> COD ? It looks good man , The lightning is awesome . Cutscene are as close to real . I am highly surprised to see such Graphical improvement for COD game .



Last year's BF4 had much better visuals than COD:AW.However its true that AW looks significantly better than its predecessors.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 15, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Last year's BF4 had much better visuals than COD:AW.However its true that AW looks significantly better than its predecessors.



Ofcourse , Battlefield 4 used Frosbite 3 . COD AW on the other hand use same old modified engine . COD AW runs at 60 fps on both current gen as well as previous gen console . So they have to sacrifice the visual for constant 60fps on all consoles . It run at 60-90 FPS on my righ @ ultra , Bf4 on the other hand run at 45-55 fps at high-ultra .


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's pretty easy too.


At what difficulty you playing?

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Even at highest settings, why does it feel as if the visuals are washed out? Or is it just me.


It's inconsistent. At some levels the graphic looks like ****, but for others it looks really good. The cut scenes are super high quality (since Max Payne 3 it has become some kind of norm I guess), the face textures are brilliant, I mean sometimes you might even think that it looks like a real life face. But I still don't appreciate it as it is not consistent.


----------



## seamon (Nov 16, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> At what difficulty you playing?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



obviously easy lol.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> obviously easy lol.


Oh okay. Should be easy at easy I suppose 

Anyway, 6 days download, and done in 15-16 hours.

A Zero from me for the optimisation. A Zero for the level called Terminus and the frame rates of 10-15 there. A Zero for the size. But it was overall okay, okay fun, 17 levels are not that short (however each levels are pretty short), no comments on that bloody exo-suit and all those upgrades, average story as usual, background music are a downer too, and graphics, well best in COD series, however as I said, it's inconsistent. Crysis still is the ruler there.

Anyone playing this on a 970/980 here? Need to know the consistency of frames then.

Last part SS:

*i.imgur.com/mCZ5OWn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KflvZso.jpg

*i.imgur.com/o2gVrJA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SCztPA7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EHuUsdt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OZzhxia.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dMo8x2K.jpg

*i.imgur.com/N2a9IaJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rYnAvfy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VwZOPpm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YfreM1V.jpg

*i.imgur.com/C3DrQjG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4UX1maP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WGjYwnE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AJRFPzG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0Tu0dtz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lfhI6dO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JZjTLqp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bk6Z9Vd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2LbNcRb.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2014)

Since I finally fixed the mod issues of skyrim, here are some pics.

*i.imgur.com/xrQ8zyA.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/6QJ6Djy.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/r9gbJZI.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/Ix0so4p.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/298XQI1.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/AJ6w1pf.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/m4q8LMM.jpg?1


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 17, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]  - What's that symbol in top right on 4th ?  

Skyrim - TK ENB,  I'm quite happy with this ENB in the snowy areas.


*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk31_zpsa158211f.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk32_zps5d8a1401.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk33_zps21f3455b.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk34_zps2cabb39f.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk35_zps5b33ebce.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk36_zps1758034a.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk39_zps7d215d13.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]  - What's that symbol in top right on 4th ?



It was due to some mod. Try both iHUD and Less intrusive HUD. That basically gives you an idea of active bonuses you got recently upon consumption of something. In my case, I used some potion / alchemy ingredient I think.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 18, 2014)

Awesome SS guys . Snow area of skyrim looks beautiful .


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/QbCGUAY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Kbtqhxw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rgk6YiC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mLujGBX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jUgkMv2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lB9kZwg.jpg

Borderlands Pre Sequel


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Far Cry 4*

1080p, Ultra Preset, 2TXAA, Nvidia Enhanced Godrays,  Nvidia PCSS, HBAO+.

Min FPS : 41, Max : 78, Avg : 53 


*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_19_01_01_44_241_zps01b248fe.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_19_00_15_11_034_zps0948a9b8.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_19_02_01_20_312_zps41b80a1c.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_19_01_37_31_394_zps3ef8dca6.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_19_01_36_44_790_zps9990bfc7.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_19_01_38_22_630_zps01b9f3b5.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_11_18_22_50_53_522_zps98428fda.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 19, 2014)

[MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] - What's  Nvidia PCSS ?

Is it me or it feels like there's a black coloured filter  over these screenshots   like seeing through sunglassess something like that ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION] - What's  Nvidia PCSS ?
> 
> Is it me or it feels like there's a black coloured filter  over these screenshots   like seeing through sunglassess something like that ?



PCSS-- Far Cry 4 Graphics, Performance & Tweaking Guide | GeForce 

Ya I had put my Rayban while taking those SS, hence the filter.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> PCSS-- Far Cry 4 Graphics, Performance & Tweaking Guide | GeForce
> 
> *Ya I had put my Rayban while taking those SS, hence the filter.*



Woot?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Woot?



lol, when the game wasn't patched until very recently, the HBAO+ and SSBC AO combined with TXAA and ultra shadows was completely broken. It glitched all the shadows in the map with super-black night like darkness and there was a feel of charcoal dust floating around your eyes all the time. After 1.03, those are addressed but as you can see, even if there is still some lingering blackness, my eyes are now used to it.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> lol, when the game wasn't patched until very recently, the HBAO+ and SSBC AO combined with TXAA and ultra shadows was completely broken. It glitched all the shadows in the map with super-black night like darkness and there was a feel of charcoal dust floating around your eyes all the time. After 1.03, those are addressed but as you can see, even if there is still some lingering blackness, my eyes are now used to it.



badly optimized game for PC. PC users always gets the sheites


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> badly optimized game for PC. PC users always gets the sheites



*www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar85950_27.gif


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/customavatars/avatar85950_27.gif



Your avatar is badly optimized?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Your avatar is badly optimized?



Now what does that even mean


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2014)

Gollum said:


> badly optimized game for PC. PC users always gets the sheites



This game is optimized like NASA optimizes their rockets. Ubisoft has done marvel with it. Game runs like hot chocolate lava in a sponge cake. 50 FPS  average with no stutter at ultra settings at 1080p with every eye candy turned on and maxed!! FTW, and the game looks crazy good!


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> This game is optimized like NASA optimizes their rockets. Ubisoft has done marvel with it. Game runs like hot chocolate lava in a sponge cake. 50 FPS  average with no stutter at ultra settings at 1080p with every eye candy turned on and maxed!! FTW, and the game looks crazy good!



I am glad you are happy. Enjai


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 19, 2014)

Skyrim - Between Falkreath & Riverwood

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk21_zps1584c05c.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk22_zps35eb6af5.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk23_zpse35d3e52.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk24_zpsf4b869ec.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk25_zps4cc54b22.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk26_zps2d08bb2b.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 22, 2014)

Skyrim

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk41_zpse32aa5e9.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk42_zps79cee41f.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk43_zpsb81bc831.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk44_zps7b2a5527.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk45_zps3181ee77.jpg


----------



## Alok (Nov 22, 2014)

Beautiful. Gen you using armour mod ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] plz pm me ur mod list or steam id............

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Skyrim
> 
> *i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/tk41_zpse32aa5e9.jpg[/IG][/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 23, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> Gen.Libeb plz pm me ur mod list or steam id............



Thanks..  Here are the mods.
I've been trying several ENBs .  The last set has TK ENB.   Without an ENB the game looks nowhere as good.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Skyrim-Mods-1_zpsf50f6961.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Skyrim-Mods-2_zpsb9bc508b.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Skyrim-Mods-3_zpsb34f05d7.jpg




Alok said:


> Beautiful. Gen you using armour mod ?



Yes..  I think these are the main ones.

Immersive Armors
HQ_Shields
aMidianBorn book of silence_ARMORS


----------



## Gamer04 (Nov 23, 2014)

Behold tHE AwESOMeNESS"....  Grand Theft Auto V on PS4, in-game screenshots :

*i.imgur.com/BLNzsDt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/A7vpZTu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/i93j65U.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8xCA7Kb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qG2zyyr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1o3QdeN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Id7zwIU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/l622xGk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gnzqG70.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZghWgkt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RncRcmG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5q6mLxr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qOSqXrn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pXcBCi5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FegRFOp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iyUD7a1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/q3fccG2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AGV1aox.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mzSUWV7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oEOlEzo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mXDv3Zh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YAu6u7U.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Rpr7dNz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9s8ZiXt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LfCIEPy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bHSOJSQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pTVuYV4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/f6Htyuk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/X3GzFs5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cLu31Vw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pPnQegi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ghu87XB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PN7jxKl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bq0bSX9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HSf4xRz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/M19GL4u.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Dxxdu4P.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YwsTiso.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jOBYyL3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/j8jjRyR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6V2aGeP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8ergn9h.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zpzwCSg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kXPaDqB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GosbiIV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nUVU9XM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RAoKdJB.jpg

Well,.. that's too much


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2014)

^^Awesome


----------



## iittopper (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks good but mate use spoiler for so many Images .


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 23, 2014)

*cries in corner, hugging PC


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 23, 2014)

Great ^^^.  Can't wait for GTA V


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2014)

The Talos Principle
A little Portalesque
really like the juxtaposition of medieval environment and futuristic tech, in the manner of Infinity Blade

*i.imgur.com/vlHStlK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s1o6bfV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AyCFb4G.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pH0416A.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NsOLXXu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/D3pItSM.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2014)

Evil within and AC unity
*i.imgur.com/rl7EsCl.png

*i.imgur.com/FuxCBAg.png

*i.imgur.com/Oc1XApg.png

*i.imgur.com/UCIx8LS.png


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2014)

BL2, found the Into the Wild guy
*i.imgur.com/fjaOffw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rOKWs4K.jpg

And BLPS
CL4P-TP analyzed the surroundings and went for the disco ball skill
*i.imgur.com/EYFQ3pa.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2014)

Moar Skyrim

*i.imgur.com/n10gS14.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/CO5nXOe.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/KbfI8dg.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/yu16VsC.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/iupzAtB.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/QEuwytc.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/xm0Ul9O.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/nKK0sMS.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/lWlETuc.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/lBi51ZN.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/Slij9VW.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/LndTEhW.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/6Ac4pkU.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/rUEQRmT.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/fEOD8Hb.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/4MYo888.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/bGKx6Ca.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/fca3jis.jpg?1


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Far Cry 4. Ultra and all that. Need I to say how much I am hating this letterbox effects?

@Ubisoft : 

Excellent optimization however. Even for an old rig of mine I can pull ~30-35 at average everything maxed out, hmm! And the scenic beauty is fabulous (as long as you don't zoom in using you camera or sniper's scope) 

*i.imgur.com/Xha2cK3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0ASjZcP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/w0kGzXq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IIzgE5o.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Tgtt8LQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9zbKQGl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YR22FnD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fHoSpYv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9rIwmHh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0KVaiw6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/guKK5uG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FFTO2m2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/S0O27qF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jJo4lVO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CyNnorg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/k9HlYYq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LDedqsT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OrSsCNa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cmzjH5r.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NreSyeJ.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 30, 2014)

^^ Fully updated game ?? I heard that the blackish thingy was removed in patches.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2014)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Fully updated game ?? I heard that the blackish thingy was removed in patches.


Don't know man, it's version 1.3.0, and you know *ahem* copy, saw 1.4.0 is out, but it's not compatible for my *ahem* version


----------



## Gamer04 (Nov 30, 2014)

some more awesome screenies from GTA V playstation 4 :

*i.imgur.com/vOi0j2p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qSKsigk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4RFXWbv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8v1GDNn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7QyV2Eh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/t5Caqf9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hMHB0fy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Z1vJoyY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/S6fBtC6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jGcfEsf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Gei1h8k.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vUUOGlb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vGwjcWH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UtGNb3Z.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JwWApdf.jpg


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 30, 2014)

I gonna buy that s**t for PC


----------



## iittopper (Nov 30, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> I gonna buy that s**t for PC



Same here man , just waiting for Steam version .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 1, 2014)

Skyrim - Around Falkreath

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Tk51_zpsf459423a.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Tk55_zpsc3e5a048.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Tk56_zps9d7c223c.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Tk54_zps7225a147.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Tk52_zps51cc293d.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Tk53_zps662882b7.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Tk57_zps634cf9f3.jpg


----------



## RON28 (Dec 2, 2014)

Skyrim one of the best optimized game on PC.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 3, 2014)

Moar Skyrim

*i.imgur.com/CMkSW6W.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/5IisprV.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/iqZ5krE.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/uVVtK1x.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/5AKzlnr.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/hJbTYHB.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/BrG7m1x.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/HtOmo5C.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/Vf5tXRR.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/h9sc97b.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/RGZJIzh.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/IfkgdFp.jpg?1


----------



## gameranand (Dec 4, 2014)

Castlevania Lord of Shadows Ultimate Edition.

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277605564099/4CEEA8EDCA7F5AD960A7DB674C0BE8324AF9C0BA/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277605618582/02A353637813FEC1DD947C63CF468D3EDFFAB0FB/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277605643815/5F721F98C1E6DD3BD245FA07C09C6AFA4E2A2F9E/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25097277605728590/0B0F228B134CB6E060F7446C407AD9EE5640ADEF/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001084042814/B74CE2A08051A3CA92A5117022CD182147E1E99C/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001090391376/EF3A73556BDF1CD3923994A63DEC52217180FFFE/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001090420703/3A2FD8024CA3A789093ADC1B9EF0608AE2BF4AC8/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001090424508/2E841C14A184C6D8319AA7284A39BA61C6A9D5FF/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001090429881/3D8D4CE000228AE9306C5FF17F3071F4E6D34E88/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001090434596/0F755A64D4AEA2693791179B394D4FB7BBDCAC38/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001090440033/2B41E94A3C07A53BAACCF6645FC4170A4D566C0B/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095420158/ECE4AF82707A7E8CFB78C84CE5B398BD58E724A9/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095424029/80F9F56C0C7E1428F442D6D6AB802866E5BCBABF/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095428220/7C55B2E2FD27284EB822C12171A913758AFF9869/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 4, 2014)

Can you upload and give links to some full res screens of GTA 5 on PS4?


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 5, 2014)

omg this turning out to be skyrim thread really


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> omg this turning out to be skyrim thread really



Well I am a distraction then 

Moar Castlevania


*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001093601871/449C9146CE2B4B4BD485A575BE09E4A09D379F06/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001093589234/54F8618B51D84600E57EE151AA0E23E6A5DA813E/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095383819/8BE41B5B179915D4A0AD7E89D2553B3CB03DBB39/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095391213/C7EB7CC27B02FE7EE1A999691FF4A4C7A8AC2EA3/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095401193/C044CF44A734174D048B9A0350496ABB9E068C82/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095397410/0CC2F27FDA1E6CC3AE9BC6E51378F5F328EF18C4/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095405707/60ACE05712F68C4FF3975B020AC5A6A29DECA50D/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095409407/8915108486A64C16C6D6325450E769AD3A9746DD/1024x576.resizedimage

Not Safe for Work

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095320657/7B649C06364E24DD18EBDE22345C8DE5B6AD4E1C/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095328026/1647EFFBF77AAFCD5D6E3BCCB7E6D18FF12E0F55/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001095333402/4DDE6F0365A9C2D8B187DCD13F339B3F14F498F7/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 5, 2014)

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]: Really dude? Those are NSFW images, and that too only two? Damn, I was hoping more  

Anyway, rest of Far Cry 4, and the last set before moving to something else.

*i.imgur.com/IQWCfUW.jpg

Notice the graphical glitch on the above photo?

*i.imgur.com/H4ERCAs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rDj8hT0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CHpuRhs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/j2CRH7U.jpg

*i.imgur.com/29X9PEh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NqFwIHB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cSdDZ3o.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TRp9ais.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bsQpDu5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0jOptGl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZccuPcK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3xJSABZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7zvfCKa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ioutgEg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Qk647J6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tf32pL4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4tjar8Q.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nHhiTai.jpg

And this is how awful a top of mountain looks when you zoom in!

*i.imgur.com/suUxtSR.jpg



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JNWCii9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zwqv76S.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yvwQmSd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/u2AyDLu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wKppYkk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IF3FqMe.jpg



Happy? Have a beer 

*i.imgur.com/Q74mHRJ.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]: Really dude? Those are NSFW images, and that too only two? Damn, I was hoping more



You my friend need to see *This*
My Dragon Age Collection with modding. 
Here too much NSFW might get me banned to can't post dem images here.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 5, 2014)

Those Castlevania  looks nice..  I never heard of that game before though.

So far I've not been impressed by any of Far Cry 4 screenshots I've seen.   The game looks great in trailers and videos  but from the screenshots I don't know, Far Cry 3 looked better in screenshots.


----------



## seamon (Dec 5, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Those Castlevania  looks nice..  I never heard of that game before though.
> 
> So far I've not been impressed by any of Far Cry 4 screenshots I've seen.   The game looks great in trailers and videos  but from the screenshots I don't know, Far Cry 3 looked better in screenshots.



It's much more fun to play.
The enemies cry out Hindi swear words and there's these Shangri-La sequences where the entire thing is in Hindi.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Those Castlevania  looks nice..  I never heard of that game before though.
> 
> So far I've not been impressed by any of Far Cry 4 screenshots I've seen.   The game looks great in trailers and videos  but from the screenshots I don't know, Far Cry 3 looked better in screenshots.



Actually the game was console exclusive. It was released in 2013 for the first time. 
BTW see my Dragon Age Album on Flickr to get impressed for NSFW and nice screenies. Modded that game with around 40-50 mods.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 5, 2014)

wtf how about some spoiler alerts


----------



## iittopper (Dec 6, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/u0Je79W.jpg

*i.imgur.com/a8CYtJs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FEFcutx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hAo8AoY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DVxvJ8X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sczOAsE.jpg


----------



## seamon (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION] which game?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 6, 2014)

Titanfall


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION] people playin this game ?


----------



## RBX (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't think I'd be able to play a decent game until I get a job. My laptop is too old for any modern game. I really need a new PC, or at least a HDD for my laptop.

*i.imgur.com/XGQovDa.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2014)

^The game's name ?


----------



## snap (Dec 7, 2014)

The legend of Korra i guess


----------



## iittopper (Dec 7, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=136697]iittopper[/MENTION] people playin this game ?



yep 3k player average daily .


----------



## seamon (Dec 7, 2014)

iittopper said:


> yep 3k player average daily .



That's pretty low....

- - - Updated - - -

for a MMO that is.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 7, 2014)

^ lol its not MMO , its 6 vs 6 or 4 player coop .


----------



## seamon (Dec 7, 2014)

iittopper said:


> ^ lol its not MMO , its 6 vs 6 or 4 player coop .



still, 3k is pretty damn low.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2014)

More of Tamerial

*i.imgur.com/IYCi1uC.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/vrtCda9.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/nLIFtti.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/DdUTBQK.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/VfO84OX.jpg?1 












- - - Updated - - -

*DayZ for a change*

*i.imgur.com/3JkNf6T.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/2NzwPqQ.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/kWFitJ6.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/bBTXEe2.jpg?1

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/aObispO.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/OElHYQv.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/pISMqaH.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/cDYK0TO.jpg?1 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QxDWJDM.jpg?1


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gran turismo 6

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__9_4_zps7724fd9e.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__7_2_zps3d207dbe.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__10_2_zpsde773083.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ApricotHillRaceway_zpscd5a2cf7.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__9_3_zpsb06d1820.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__3_3_zps8aae5ba3.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__1_3_zps5d3a57a2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__18_2_zps0ed1f2a2.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__2_3_zps07406b66.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/NuumlrburgringNordschleife__16_2_zps4adfb1f7.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/CityofArtsandSciences-Night_10_zpsfcc97b36.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/CityofArtsandSciences-Night_9_zpse3d4cf67.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/CityofArtsandSciences-Night_8_zps036e946d.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ChamonixWest__1_zps64697fb5.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/ChamonixWest__zps0e494468.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GranTurismoreg6_2_4_zps9c7ecc5a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GranTurismoreg6_1_4_zpsb0ca13b0.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GranTurismoreg6_23_zps3b6d2b96.jpg



Gran turismo 5
*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GranTurismo5_zpsd7ccab4b.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/GranTurismo5_7_zps81d42859.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Ahrweiler-Street_4_zpsfb6f8fde.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Ahrweiler-TownSquare_3_zps6adbcd80.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Ahrweiler-TownSquare_4_zps72dbfb04.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Lucerne-ChapelBridge_3_2_zps37f385d0.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Bern-Marktgasse_6_zps2623ee3c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Toscana_3_zpsd4a0ecbf.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2014)

Moar Castlevania for ya


*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001115239630/8358A88BE3DE45CE8C6069E0F956239FDF8C85FE/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001115245089/59660D670899354CE741626CCDFF175B1F7BAE4A/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001126167787/97A56ED3445F466E3C28FCC205ADA0CB413DC1DC/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001126174568/1ABA19E4E9B8D0247EAD589AF0CFCA7B66FB7A6D/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001126178843/8B447E075458CCBDB2B8528A5B8D7EA95849CBB4/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/25098001126184299/85A4162240A00DF2690F843C90898D2F005AE82E/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## seamon (Dec 10, 2014)

GT 6-----RIP Physics.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 10, 2014)

Moar DayZ

Helped this poor soul by giving some food
*i.imgur.com/o6wnVAj.jpg?1 

Where it begins (randomly each time)
*i.imgur.com/spFmQMx.jpg?1 

Warm rain?
*i.imgur.com/bNCb0UU.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/SNIACrz.jpg?1


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2014)

Enjoy Company of Heroes greatness.


*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436302723565/FEFEEDD41FD621853F0EDF3CCAAEEC8C7F564BDC/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436302729705/69E37F9E5A3D7722C434FE67570462376C183249/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436302732737/7299C88F21B11914B383574ECB677B393E27C1AD/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436302735279/713413C792B1CE092B76CE042E848AAA1A0E3C2F/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436302739476/2DDEB690210C2DD271E81CEA27F26A5345CDB416/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2014)

Moar Company of Heroes


*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436320645303/E473DD46BCA8C1E3CDDE3BB5207CF9E954A170D6/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436320651775/64610649B89C8C5DE38FF693AFE31AF1E15B4F59/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436331357968/EF07BB989F31862493858767D03AE3C5969702FB/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436331368282/9DC291323B6C6E37EE89086B13F20A3A11B6753B/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## Piyush (Dec 12, 2014)

Good Morning

*i.imgur.com/t4seGpJ.jpg?1


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Good Morning



Good Afternoon. 

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/27350436344617180/ED1F18D793362849601E048A8E01221ECA55B1E0/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## Anorion (Dec 12, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/JdBl0vs.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2014)

^^ Good evening I guess.


----------



## snap (Dec 12, 2014)

^^


----------



## Piyush (Dec 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Good evening I guess.


----------



## happy17292 (Dec 12, 2014)

Good night 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-fVmojd72CYc/VIsjizJUEWI/AAAAAAAAFzU/MyB3rVPTYs8/w1563-h879-no/Gran%2BTurismo%C2%AE6_5_3.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2014)

Back to gaming once again:

*Starting with Kyrat*

*Draw distance is good, not great:*
*i.imgur.com/aQ0z5ju.jpg

*Nope:*
*i.imgur.com/PPcKVbO.jpg

*This thing takes an entire clip to kill, fml*
*i.imgur.com/XOd1zjB.jpg

*Still one of the very few engines out there to have this:*
*i.imgur.com/3D1G7tj.jpg

*Fancy stuff, wonder how its held together under the stress*
*i.imgur.com/m3gi5tn.jpg

More to come.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 13, 2014)

*Far Cry 4 at 1440P, OCing a GPU has never been so fun. *

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_12_11_21_35_43_686_zpsfab31e1f.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_12_11_21_54_47_563_zpse7a99a25.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_12_13_02_00_23_895_zpsd638dd18.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_12_13_02_01_31_555_zps2f0b9c59.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_12_13_02_07_02_752_zps0f3f87fe.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/FarCry4_2014_12_13_02_21_21_766_zpsd680420d.jpg


----------



## seamon (Dec 14, 2014)

*i61.tinypic.com/f1cvap.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/2lafqdw.jpg
*i57.tinypic.com/2j0ceo8.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/ae9qb8.jpg
*i61.tinypic.com/256spbd.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/ienldx.jpg

Dragon Age: Inquisition. High 1080p


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2014)

^^ Sweet.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2014)

Shadow of The Colossus

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8632/15834947919_5794cac997_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7555/16020760695_1c3b99e4fb_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7551/15994981746_3048de463f_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7502/15401291133_46af2b00bb_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7571/15833380148_d009c2a627_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7513/15401150073_76bd37bfb2_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7522/15833269638_0e03bc10ed_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7558/15994910346_a42c5bcb49_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7475/15398392194_3c5d364782_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7479/16018649861_12cc0502dd_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7546/15400951583_58f5e9ef93_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7496/15400909843_302765b50d_b.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2014)

YES YES!!!!!!!!! another SoTC fan !
A legendary game released in a time where games were innovative


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 15, 2014)

**** yeah!!!  SOTC is an amazing game. 
Just remembering it gives me the feels :shiver: brrr

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/JdBl0vs.jpg



Is that Keanu Reeves??


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2014)

^Yup it's Sad Keanu, kind of the opposite of Happy Leonardo


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2014)

Enslaved Odyssey to the West.

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615409617/2E53775992268221D7627C98E7C03B3F37855DF2/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615416288/85ADA2CD46746FA6EB8D85509F6F318162C2F669/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615413121/C6CAE562F5635B60ED9DD40A9D448F2B5952C96D/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615420359/772CA7EB7BCC38D75535CEA5C8233CDECAFC0155/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615425850/DE01CFA6F4DA258D6CCC45FCB2412D0E8C9DA13E/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615437080/E2BD72CC284E6A5B94255E7756B5494E1098CED3/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615440659/C20702893D36D15D93722D300CC0DB802ACFD208/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615448836/C65A8A3F463DEC1A64244E863C60DC09ECE5D02F/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615452935/F3FECD5082D654E6C3BB0213C14085420360E938/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615459092/8924EF4503FC059C4F7BB7AFE39571A79C3836DA/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615461752/1020E742FA4A0AC8A90325F3080F234284211E0B/1024x576.resizedimage

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/23968940615475377/0FF0AB1B2A40DFDE694AA30BE8ADC0E2D50F1E2D/1024x576.resizedimage


----------



## abhidev (Dec 15, 2014)

wow the gfx are ugly of this game...hows the game btw??


----------



## Piyush (Dec 15, 2014)

I thought the same but didnt post


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2014)

She looks kinda hot  !!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2014)

Game is pretty good. I completed the game, very good story. Camera sometimes create a problem in combat as it always try to be cinematic, but the game is solid. 
Graphics are not the best but its good enough, some vistas are really cool in this game, one of the most underrated game by Ninja Theory (Creators of DmC Devil May Cry).


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2014)

This doesn't look in-game graphics to me! 

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/Ahrweiler-TownSquare_4_zps72dbfb04.jpg

Damn, I so want to play Gran Turismo now!


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 16, 2014)

you are right gt 5 and 6 use higher texture and resolution models for menu and photo shoots


----------



## Anorion (Dec 17, 2014)

Tales from the Borderlands

*i.imgur.com/OasRRFl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4w1p6rz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PtJHPx0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xaBR4jM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3VPdowY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cr9Gobg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/94d56Hz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dCXo4RM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/swB5V6T.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kOHadAe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KFpFL6t.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8lmrI1L.jpg

*i.imgur.com/84isMWI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Zcz0pMn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1yaZ22h.jpg

*i.imgur.com/I0fpsW5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hlWgEMK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4NFp38S.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3KuMKi8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ekF2pve.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2014)

Warframe

*i.imgur.com/j87PCJa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RUjwBoY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PkB04mM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DBDsWZb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hQWGStj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Y2GjpJg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4dihE6M.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wnL2fQV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CTOn8mq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EVKSP1b.jpg

*i.imgur.com/60gZUeK.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/eZzViuJ.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 27, 2014)

Alien Isolation, say hello to Mr colgate

*i.imgur.com/8LjfkEw.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/MassEffect3%202014-12-21%2022-13-50-07.png


*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/MgsGroundZeroes%202014-12-27%2023-26-38-90.png


*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/MgsGroundZeroes%202014-12-27%2023-32-26-85.png


----------



## seamon (Dec 28, 2014)

^If anyone is wondering, the game is ground zeroes.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2014)

My bad, its Mass Effect3 and MGS V: Ground Zeroes


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2014)

Prison Architect

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/26225809496844544/61C183E1A646C2DFEB67E0A64A6D4EFCF29E4305/

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/26225809509139524/687BC362ACB0C7CF104430A69343871D820CB0EF/

*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/26225809509115342/0761C2943F19D50BBDBF78FAEA0421AB107DCAB6/


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 28, 2014)

^^^ Want to play Mass Effect 3 sometime soon.

Skyrim

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L01_zps9f54a83f.jpg


*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L02_zpse475bf89.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L03_zps4e7c3886.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L04_zps8c6f559f.jpg


----------



## RBX (Dec 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Prison Architect



Have you played Evil Genius? You get to architect your evil lair. I used to love that game, wish it was longer.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/26225809509115342/0761C2943F19D50BBDBF78FAEA0421AB107DCAB6/



It gets a little smelly sometimes but good for my willie that I have to walk only couple of steps everytime


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2014)

Faun said:


> It gets a little smelly sometimes but good for my willie that I have to walk only couple of steps everytime




Ok, I'll build a bigger cell structure soon and separate cells for each willie owner.

- - - Updated - - -



RBX said:


> Have you played Evil Genius? You get to architect your evil lair. I used to love that game, wish it was longer.



Na man, Prison architect is my 2nd building simulation game after Roller Coaster Tycoon

- - - Updated - - -

Poo
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/26225809538128772/42C50BF6F2CA10415C830756ED21C1C119B566BD/

Cells as promised to [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] 
*cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/26225809538113900/C4C1E90B9773A3E1F42DCF85C48B46805460532B/


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 29, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]: Why does the cell block contain staff door?? Shouldn't it be large/jaildoor ? Just Asking.
Also give them some air(window)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]: Why does the cell block contain staff door?? Shouldn't it be large/jaildoor ? Just Asking.
> Also give them some air(window)


Will replace them with large jail door since the construction aint finish. Its so bothersome to keep a guard near that door who keeps unlocking the doors since workers dont carry jail key but staff door keys.

And I thought cell doors were enough for ventilation since they werent all solid (they have gaps between the rods which make cell door)


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 29, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Will replace them with large jail door since the construction aint finish. Its so bothersome to keep a guard near that door who keeps unlocking the doors since workers dont carry jail key but staff door keys.
> 
> And I thought cell doors were enough for ventilation since they werent all solid (they have gaps between the rods which make cell door)



Ah yes, Its very Annoying. Thats why i keep it as OPEN when there is construction going on, after that I'l close it. Later in the game I have placed Door servo which automatically closes and opens.

Keeping windows increases their freedom and suppresses the need to escape.

- - - Updated - - -

RIP Adam..

*i.imgur.com/j0W9CcF.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 29, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Ah yes, Its very Annoying. Thats why i keep it as OPEN when there is construction going on, after that I'l close it. Later in the game I have placed Door servo which automatically closes and opens.
> 
> Keeping windows increases their freedom and suppresses the need to escape.
> 
> ...



Are you taking hard prisoners as well? Coz Im only taking easy prisoners as of now.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2015)

Moar Warframe 

*i.imgur.com/AuG6eqs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2lwBvAU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Gi0fm2p.jpg

*i.imgur.com/O19mFgt.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jan 25, 2015)

Far Cry 4 @ Ultra
*i.imgur.com/yA3kVkk.png
*i.imgur.com/d90ylPL.png
*i.imgur.com/es9OhIk.png
*i.imgur.com/P9t56XI.png
*i.imgur.com/Xw6geao.png
*i.imgur.com/YKTAnN7.png
*i.imgur.com/IASWVih.png
*i.imgur.com/fel2Y3A.png
*i.imgur.com/Z3yomkC.png
*i.imgur.com/MeL7PMC.png
*i.imgur.com/W4E2ah5.png
*i.imgur.com/IYPnJOh.png
*i.imgur.com/vGrcpyR.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/picture%20uploads/Screens/botanicula.png


BOTANICULA


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2015)

*Finished the game, time for replay:*

*i.imgur.com/PT54Rl6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U7ePiw7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xx18Gc4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZQdbleh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/16SZ4OD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YsUShmR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mUUOYDs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YG5QXM8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qBWLUMm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z3vTlG5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3g3WS9u.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WMFmgPD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iuCpJf8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NsEGLXC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s6J5Qlk.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> *Finished the game, time for replay:*



you are making want to play it again!!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/NhKLDpV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ju4TPkB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fAvKQjR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qoZ3QRz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6PEUXxK.jpg


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 30, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] Game name?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] Game name?


Ace Combat Assault Horizon.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2015)

this game just keeps getting better. more warframe. 
*i.imgur.com/HpsVvZl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TtUdnNI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0LIVf9X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/z7qhLMS.jpg


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 31, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] can u give a summary of what the game is about? From what I read on the net, it does not really seem to have any end game objective that we work towards


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2015)

what you read where?
It takes a lot of time to finish all the content in the game.. so don't worry about end game, there is plenty of content on the way. The game is about getting frames, and building them up, and farming the things you need. It is very, very grindy, but the grinding is fun. Plus new content is constantly being added, there are events and alerts, and the fundamental gameplay itself is evolving. It was a very different game a year ago. Yep, maybe there is no end game content... like there is maybe one raid boss, but the only people who complain about that are those who have been playing the game from the very start, and who have all the frames and weaps already. Game is still in beta, so pretty sure it will have more major changes in another year's time. One minor irritation is that the instances are all peer to peer, without official servers, so lags, freezes and host migrations are part of the experience. Though not game breaking, happened maybe twice in the past 400 runs.

Most of all, its just fun if you have the right crew and the right guild. The Lotus gives missions in the game, who is voiced by the meatspace community manager. It's free to play done right, the premium currency saves greatly on the time, but you can get everything in the game with a combination of farming and trading and not having to spend any real money. It still seems like a very polished game, and a premium title. All the plat only items are cosmetic, or things like animations, but even those can be obtained after using the trade channel. There are constant updates, and "quality of life" improvements which means the devs take time to improve the things already in the game. They seem to know what they are doing, so this game avoids all the major drawbacks of F2P titles.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2015)

I think the "no endgame content" thing comes from a comparison to World of Warcraft. This game is not World of Warcraft, and has a lot to offer on the way... just last week they added a new ninja mode and reworked the spy missions. So there are updates to the "game content" itself, which is why there is no need to worry about "end game content". BTW getting to endgame itself is no longer possible for someone starting, because of discontinued items and frames. 
There are some great weapons 

Oberon warframe with Bow and Arrow
*i.imgur.com/798i0wO.jpg

Ember with The Kestrel, which is a boomerang, a ranged melee 
*i.imgur.com/eCTvig8.jpg

Nyx, Vespa helmet, with The Halikar, it's a homing jet powered hammer 
*i.imgur.com/nMnMBE3.jpg


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 5, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/HVkSYUH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ot2ft8N.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RGfHGnP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4SJO6Vp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zQK0ejH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FbdIyNa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fQznHD0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OLAm3f7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7VTIjKx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3D0G8kd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cXJdE8Z.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GjfjpdC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bnH5jtx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LUMTCX5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0WpwZ9R.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FrRTDJO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/K7apfNz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nbsyNPo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gOHk5ws.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wbNwilc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RPMQvbs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lI8xSgQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QTv5uS0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nMwCv6w.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NDHA445.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rIzt0j6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UlTLYmi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MEFvrMw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iHSZ2kX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0Zfhtpb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XkkTNpl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4lmbBD4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Hsqw8ML.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0yi03hX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YGugdye.jpg
*i.imgur.com/j8WfQbN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vlZao9v.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gfiXrRg.jpg

GTA 4 after long time.


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 5, 2015)

i like this dude he uses pirate stuff and he's username is RLD


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 7, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/ysnedt0.jpg

I own this game. Ofcouse i can't spend money on all the games some you have to pirate. And i bet you play pirated games too sinces you know what rld! stand for. GOTYOU


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2015)

Uploaded 55 images in my imgur library after a break.

*Far Cry 4*

*Dragon Age Inquisition*

*Skyrim*

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R Lost Alpha*

Some sample images

*i.imgur.com/s5QMMCH.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/8WHijuP.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/wqW38ZF.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/XmOEENR.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/cZkE5pe.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/psQTfS1.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/FpjMkPt.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/iMVj1nB.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/nZ6VjIZ.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/AN6o7aF.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/euBwFYN.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/QUyKHHB.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/keF5wqj.jpg?1


----------



## Reloaded (Mar 18, 2015)

roller coaster tycoon 4
*i.imgur.com/Wd1zdAf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5NJdhFM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/196nQPc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OfyLgN9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/U9EF4pX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/V5Rnb0j.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OaLTB7b.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1tI9OSn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iI3WDhy.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2015)

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/26234047957066385/50B561447A5CD6B77A7182A604E82CC0FE3DEC4F/


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 25, 2015)

^ ArmA  II ??


Far Cry 4

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/17_zps3dgeyknq.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/06_zpsm685xkd7.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/25_zpsrf6g2dpj.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/22_zpsstqf5drt.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/24_zps3o8kozxu.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/23_zpsjkbleqcl.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/21_zpsq2zjrlwx.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2015)

haha did the modelers make a mistake or do rickshaws in Nepal have a steering wheel


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> haha did the modelers make a mistake or do rickshaws in Nepal have a steering wheel


lol, never seen an auto with a steering wheel outside this game.  They also drive on the right in the game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 25, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> lol, never seen an auto with a steering wheel outside this game.  They also drive on the right in the game.



How about this:*i.imgur.com/5mKVjvF.jpg


----------



## Alok (Mar 25, 2015)

bssunil said:


> How about this:*i.imgur.com/5mKVjvF.jpg



looks like modded nano


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2015)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]
DayZ Standalone


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 1, 2015)

DriveClub

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150330231211_zpsclp19c63.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150330225210_zpsrq2oasxj.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150331150915_zpsroezsrzm.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150331232213_zpsewzhnprr.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150331093302_zps5lelatvd.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150331233032_zpsai2cvmw7.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150331233503_zpslanrf3rt.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150331234300_zpsskz9n4he.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 1, 2015)

happy17292 said:


> DriveClub



holy **** thats some nice graphics.... i wonder why pc dnt get these titles pc have more raw power


----------



## iittopper (Apr 1, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> holy **** thats some nice graphics.... i wonder why pc dnt get these titles pc have more raw power



because its published by sony  . Indeed its the best looking racing game . Not even Project Cars looks this awesome .

- - - Updated - - -



happy17292 said:


> DriveClub
> 
> *i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150331234300_zpsskz9n4he.jpg



Holy **** . Is the location Japan ?


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 1, 2015)

iittopper said:


> because its published by sony  . Indeed its the best looking racing game . Not even Project Cars looks this awesome .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No, munnar, kerala


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 1, 2015)

happy17292 said:


> No, munnar, kerala



But the text on the boards are in tamil !?


----------



## Bencollins (Apr 1, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> But the text on the boards are in tamil !?




Its tamil nadu. There are 3-4 locations from india in driveclub


----------



## Piyush (Apr 1, 2015)

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/26234679645402918/CA50BAA5E0A4A86685A33BFEBC5A6D30D9ECE9DB/

- - - Updated - - -

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/26234679645401401/78EB1CE2535EAC62F5A304A86AC1116384AF6CB1/

- - - Updated - - -

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/26234679645554342/0534220E747752D6506EFC7B64D2E9E5A2005475/


----------



## happy17292 (Apr 2, 2015)

more driveclub screenshots

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401184755_zpsr1btxvlj.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401034756_zpsjkfe0orq.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401181654_zpskwadjyxz.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401182042_zpsvsz7qm0z.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401202726_zpskxqjjl3y.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401203349_zpskhwk2hsq.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401203054_zpseuqf704h.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401201509_zpsinyvztyu.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401201944_zps2qmemopu.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401202055_zpspwutuabt.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401033305_zpsomfhgfoy.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401033120_zpsaaqrrtiy.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401033031_zpsxkwnbbdq.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150401032931_zpslgy7pepr.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Apr 2, 2015)

^^ race-track from Tamil Nadu?! nice! 

- - - Updated - - -



GhorMaanas said:


> ^^ race-track from Tamil Nadu?! nice!



P.S. - the gfx look superb! i thought the screens must've been from the PC version, but just found out its on PS4 only. one powerful console!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2015)

Dint want to kill it but had to fill up my stomach
*i.imgur.com/9rEdIft.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/1jdMBZk.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/NdmWrOa.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/oMeJzQX.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/hB73yue.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/Q76X6SY.jpg?1


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 22, 2015)

*GTA V 2560X1440P At Ultra, Reflection MSAA Off. Reshade Sweetfx 2.0 40~60 FPS *

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-22%2001-32-13-57_zpsgz5pwdb2.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-02%2001-19-38-10_zpsnpezmav6.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-02%2000-54-52-65_zpsv4m1jys0.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-02%2001-02-09-99_zpsfspfouv8.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-02%2001-09-29-16_zpsb7gcvtb1.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-02%2001-08-37-48_zpsv2i9t9vt.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/GTA5%202015-04-02%2001-13-34-04_zpskx48k0hb.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah right. Hit me with them and make me feel terrible while my never ending downloading is being progressed.

Nah jokes apart, some nice screens! That res man!! What monitor you using?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 22, 2015)

here is mine gta V , i didn't include images here cause they will take too much loading time for page.......

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/a9xp8pA.png
*i.imgur.com/wlSKyHO.png

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/TGCn8Xy.png


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 22, 2015)

That driveclub  looks great.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 22, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah right. Hit me with them and make me feel terrible while my never ending downloading is being progressed.
> 
> Nah jokes apart, some nice screens! That res man!! What monitor you using?



 its the crowd favorite Dell S2240L


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2015)

And here is a normal setting GTA pic 

*prod.hosted.cloud.rockstargames.com/ugc/gta5photo/p1be2l-p_0qtpqF6F5v15g_0_0.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> its the crowd favorite Dell S2240L



then how are you screenshotting at 1440p !?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 22, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> then how are you screenshotting at 1440p !?



there is an option, to downscale high tex, but it wont be  called 1440p cause the ss are still 1080p......


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 22, 2015)

whoa nice !

- - - Updated - - -

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Ori%20and%20the%20blind%20forest%20screenshot/ori_2015_04_22_18_55_18_257.png

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Ori%20and%20the%20blind%20forest%20screenshot/ori_2015_04_22_18_56_06_612.png

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Ori%20and%20the%20blind%20forest%20screenshot/ori_2015_04_22_18_56_34_355.png

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Ori%20and%20the%20blind%20forest%20screenshot/ori_2015_04_22_18_58_41_730.png

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Ori%20and%20the%20blind%20forest%20screenshot/ori_2015_04_22_19_02_02_577.png

This game has so much feels  Best 2D platformer i have ever played

Just read this review


Spoiler



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Ori%20and%20the%20blind%20forest%20screenshot/appreciate.PNG


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 22, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> there is an option, to downscale high tex, but it wont be  called 1440p cause the ss are still 1080p......



Partially True.

Nvidia's DSR really is about rendering a scene at a higher resolution and scaling it down to fit the target display. If you ask DSR to render a game at 4X the native res, say at 3840x2160 when the target display is 1920x1080, then the result should be similar to what you'd get from 4X supersampling.

*The benefits are the same. The extra sample info improves every pixel—not only does it smooth object edges, but it also oversamples texture info, shader effects, the works. The performance hit is the same, too. The GPU will perform like it would when rendering to a 4K display*, perhaps a little slower due to the overhead caused by scaling the image down to the target resolution.

The twist with DSR is that it can scale images down from resolutions that aren't 2X or 4X the size of the target display. For example, DSR could render a game internally at 2560x1440 and scale it down to fit a 1920x1080 monitor.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 5, 2015)

This game rocks. hahaha

*i.imgur.com/j90JphC.jpg


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

^ what game is this  /s


----------



## iittopper (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ what game is this  /s



gta 5 

*i59.tinypic.com/kbob40.png

*i59.tinypic.com/2i9ovph.png

*i61.tinypic.com/2n6rnh1.png

*i58.tinypic.com/6izg5v.png


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

^ during rain and after rain is the best in GTA 5.  BTW last screen is not GTA 5


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2015)

Piyush said:


> *cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/26234679645402918/CA50BAA5E0A4A86685A33BFEBC5A6D30D9ECE9DB/



Isn't red too noticeable from distance ?


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2015)

Faun said:


> Isn't red too noticeable from distance ?


Yes it is. Thats why some people prefer Green,  Grey and Black clothing. And some veterans over their body with ghille(I think thats what its called) wraps crafted by them.


----------



## nomad47 (May 24, 2015)

Witcher 3 Screenshots. #PC_Master_Race

*i.imgur.com/adqdMyK.png

*i.imgur.com/Z2YmnjO.png

*i.imgur.com/BPHZBke.png

*i.imgur.com/DPgIaPJ.png

*i.imgur.com/2nWCl5N.png


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2015)

^ Are these actual gameplay or cutscene screenshots?


----------



## nomad47 (May 26, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ Are these actual gameplay or cutscene screenshots?


These are gameplay screenshots


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ Are these actual gameplay or cutscene screenshots?



hi, how've u been, long time no post


----------



## Piyush (May 26, 2015)

Im carrying much water these days in game as well. Precaution against heat stroke.


----------



## happy17292 (May 30, 2015)

Ride Demo

ps: my 500th post 

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RIDE%20Demo_20150413231053_zpsh4gewjbc.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RIDE%20Demo_20150401212212_zpsyraoa6sf.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RIDE%20Demo_20150413194049_zpsxagtxkfq.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RIDE%20Demo_20150413234944_zpsetcxqslg.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RIDE%20Demo_20150413234351_zps6afdvku0.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RIDE%20Demo_20150413233724_zpsup31mi1a.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RIDE%20Demo_20150413234232_zpsbjbklj8c.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/RIDE%20Demo_20150410105004_zpssw5n5wb4.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2015)

*i61.tinypic.com/200r4oo.png

*i58.tinypic.com/6pro7t.png

*i59.tinypic.com/r92735.png

*i61.tinypic.com/2qrznzk.png


----------



## sarosh (Jun 6, 2015)

Dying Light - PC

*i.imgur.com/rfJDg6v.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GgjYrno.jpg

*i.imgur.com/o6E3J7o.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PgeFYnq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/m7o1Vm4.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello,
Just wondering if this post is still active and do digit members actually come here and look at the screens posted?
Sarosh.


----------



## Alok (Jun 8, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Hello,
> Just wondering if this post is still active and do digit members actually come here and look at the screens posted?
> Sarosh.



Yes they do regularly


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2015)

Old screenshots found while housekeeping

*i.imgur.com/lOPo30H.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wZ6zV7M.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Lke1hhX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kIOrTMP.gif
*i.imgur.com/95ltNer.gif
*i.imgur.com/NhisvOX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nCFORBA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XUXaU9X.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NeACpQ0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bOW7aaN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BWJIU6m.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Gos7cj2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uKywnrn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/R5Kz37f.jpg
*i.imgur.com/flPP4YT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zUtp9CI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bMItCmg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Zy40sME.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 9, 2015)

[MENTION=11830]sarosh[/MENTION] - I like the photorealistic look Dying Light has. 

 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] - Most Wanted has much better graphics in my memories.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2015)

Josie Maran


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/OF7B0jZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/i10isqh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2N2Gw4E.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QOwoVTY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cO9yy1E.jpg

*i.imgur.com/luznJli.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZRrrWUF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wXcpn3k.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ttq3uVl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YkDI9bn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QEG6JQt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yOBXdwH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fnpKkFW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/olmo60n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/G3ShWgY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Kamaxv4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fo4kQsx.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2015)

^ cool, what game?


----------



## Alok (Jun 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ cool, what game?



dead space and hawx


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ cool, what game?



Ace Combat Assault Horizon and Dead Space 3.



Alok said:


> dead space and hawx



It's not HAWX.


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 13, 2015)

Driveclub

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150518161612_zpsw9nnjebo.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150518160832_zpsbpvg5vzc.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150612015917_zpskpxsb34y.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150503223806_zpsbiexbysa.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150503220105_zpsxtcoytwc.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150422181209_zpsbzfkymtx.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150429120048_zpsn3or6z2v.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150422181543_zpspk2unr9l.jpg

*i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv292/hgps/DRIVECLUBtrade_20150503221236_zps2pjgjfn9.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 13, 2015)

fcuk PC for not having this title...drive club has the most insane graphics for cars in rain


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 13, 2015)

yes, i dont even play racing but i sure as hell would like to try this


----------



## Vyom (Jun 14, 2015)

DriveClub 
People on YT comparing it with Forza of XBox. Can someone post screenshots of Forza driving in rain!!


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 15, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/CfyoN2n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vmDDG18.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xjLagii.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kgIr8Y0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/d771LfY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/w6uObqN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zKRvt2A.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HqWRgcp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6BLUPgz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TQ7eTcd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xHHak3x.jpg

*i.imgur.com/u2USeuJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4RlHajf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jPapA6p.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZBc3dYH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z9tjWmL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GK1xiPs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YiRFCO9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oHVstzq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LlDZaQj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0xmFn5s.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fjndXyE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zMqysP5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/73xxRDd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JOYzWNH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4C5NFW4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pe5yHdf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/unPKImR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6xYv9Xr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mcUM7W8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RFfSPTs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rPaY5an.jpg

*i.imgur.com/o74ufUs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/g0kjMaV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cBQKOm8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UrJxO3p.jpg

*i.imgur.com/J35wwCH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XOD2yTd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jxuQcV5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mQ23mCc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UoDSFCf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8HDRPKz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ImY1RQU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3Sk3GUG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s7e3DXv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DYAwGYQ.jpg

Raindrops:

*i.imgur.com/4JMI1is.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RQEBdOx.jpg

Funny ones:

*i.imgur.com/VOdksCc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/W6hoT3g.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mRbJWL2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3knLoPK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FTXLFP0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ffd1aoQ.jpg

My favourite car of them all (this had a fantastic engine sound!):

*i.imgur.com/CYYxP43.jpg

NSFW:

*i.imgur.com/xkmayR3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AUAcxFb.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

chop chop


----------



## sarosh (Jun 16, 2015)

Dying Light
Just finished playing the game, I played a pc game after almost 4 years and I think it was a very good looking game.
*i.imgur.com/x7UyXnZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nUJa9av.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hn4M18R.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1nxLOeY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zsMjgE7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JD9L6nN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DXna0Li.jpg

*i.imgur.com/elRsH83.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mVHQqy3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mVHQqy3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JPcZvG2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vF5hnWo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ShO6TNO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QF4umzV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dDrbOX6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SZqEh8l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QcYl6m2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oyY2rSJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vQ6QHmK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jCyTLE8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/S4kCZ6P.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tIfRcaT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VAhFpGE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AamUl0N.jpg

*i.imgur.com/67eqdnb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6frJBIp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sGNipTy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DWBYKxO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/n3oPder.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TJxSrNO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U7IbMw7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9XHrcCD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fKyWao3.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

Woow beautiful graphics. Its on my wishlist, but will see after my huge backlog.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2015)

Started challenges in NFS Most Wanted 2005, gampeplay is still so much better.

*i.imgur.com/bT1Bfzp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LeckjvI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wliKOcK.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jun 16, 2015)

^ is there a patch for 1080p gameplay? If so I will play agian


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ is there a patch for 1080p gameplay? If so I will play agian



I am replaying it too. It's just so good.

There are couple of things that one needs to do:

1. Update game to 1.3
2. Apply No CD patch
3. Apply ENB
4. Apply widescreen fix
5. Use textmod with Rockport HD textures to start the game.

Will post screenshots here and a link to all the files.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 16, 2015)

Im interested in NFS replay as well if its really worth it, graphically.


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Im interested in NFS replay as well if its really worth it, graphically.



It looks like a reboot with the graphical patch and gameplay still stands tall. Uploading the files. Will PM you links to setup.


----------



## sarosh (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Alok,
Were you referring to Dying Light?

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> Woow beautiful graphics. Its on my wishlist, but will see after my huge backlog.



Hi Alok,
Were you referring to Dying Light above?


----------



## amjath (Jun 16, 2015)

^Yes he did
Thanks [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Hi Alok,
> Were you referring to Dying Light?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



yes indeed


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2015)

Razer vs M5 
*i.imgur.com/IibnTm8.jpg

bam !
*i.imgur.com/ps1vHk1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zJB8XLi.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vRgJzMm.jpg


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 19, 2015)

Witcher 3:

*i.imgur.com/5Io8gcc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Rykicxc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CM8mp5C.jpg

*i.imgur.com/c1CqCWM.jpg

I am so sad that I won't be able to continue this game. Can't kill flying stuffs


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
Mod or something because NFSMW 2005 didn't looked that good.


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]
> Mod or something because NFSMW 2005 didn't looked that good.



Mods. Gameplay is still awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> Mods. Gameplay is still awesome.



Can you provide Links ?? That would be helpful


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

I didnt know you could mod mW!


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/QXtpTnL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AE5VszC.jpg

Damn, forgot to ALT F4, couldn't get the pink slip for taz
*i.imgur.com/uKoEPaz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U8z1qoD.jpg


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Can you provide Links ?? That would be helpful


You are midras on flikr right? Man your screenshots. They are damn awesome, and you even named a lot of them. Amazing work, they look very realistic how did you take them?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> You are midras on flikr right? Man your screenshots. They are damn awesome, and you even named a lot of them. Amazing work, they look very realistic how did you take them?



Haha....NO I am not midras on Flickr. I am Gameranand on Flickr as well.

This is my Flickr gallery in case you are interested. Not much as I usually share screenshots on Steam itself.

*Gameranand Flickr Gallery*


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

But you gave a link to fallout 4mods I'm the other thread, it was by midras. I thought it was you. My bad.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

I like your cover photo. Who is she? xD


----------



## amjath (Jun 19, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] stop tempting me. Damn good old days playing with my friends


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2015)

devil'sdouble said:


> Witcher 3:
> 
> I am so sad that I won't be able to continue this game. Can't kill flying stuffs



Lol. Just use your damn crossbow man. Or swing your sword when a flying target closes in for an attack


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] stop tempting me. Damn good old days playing with my friends



You can watch the screenshots. No need to install.

*i.imgur.com/QyBZq7z.jpg

Supra !!!
*i.imgur.com/Wcbluny.jpg

that's enough drift, ~senpai !
*i.imgur.com/XrmJtUF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZYKQuYd.jpg

mine!!!
*i.imgur.com/b0q1qV2.jpg

wheeeeeee
*i.imgur.com/lEwAq7z.jpg

pursuit
*i.imgur.com/8nnEaHW.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I like your cover photo. Who is she? xD



Elisha Cuthbert. If you want I can send that image to you. 

I gave the link to his gallery to show what a properly modded Fallout can look like. For example I have modded DAO heavily and you can see the screenshots in flickr which are a big jump from vanilla game.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

Ah Elisha! Love the house of wax, I won't be needing the pic, Google is one great friend. Thanks for the offer. 
I have no idea of what a game fallout is as I haven't played a Latest game since 2010, planning to buy a computer but gets postponed due to reasons. Hopefully I'll get on in college, I'm in 12th. This years E3 melted my brain! You know what I mean.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jun 20, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Lol. Just use your damn crossbow man. Or swing your sword when a flying target closes in for an attack



Ha ha, will try, if I get the temptation of not uninstalling the game


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2015)

Trackmania Canyon Demo: 

*i.imgur.com/cIYOuWl.jpg

And that's why I want to buy this game!!


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 23, 2015)

Few screenshots from GTA V taken recently

GTA V screenshots - Album on Imgur


----------



## sarosh (Jun 30, 2015)

Max Payne 3
*i.imgur.com/rVMVCRt.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 30, 2015)

I tried to create SRK character in GTA V 
does it look like him?

*i.imgur.com/GUy9qDk.jpg

Other sceneray i captured
*i.imgur.com/I9haees.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zKy3Rm8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ORHY9hJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GT1RScC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z31PSOs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ultxVfP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4LtTPRT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UiBdH7I.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wAKQtdl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JiDJjPi.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Q03UihA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ohl4EwP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VPdRyK2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eUypxxW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/h74Q6xc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/he1r5He.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9whW72q.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IZIYDcy.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jun 30, 2015)

^ no SRK without laugh-lines


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2015)

his chin looks like an indian snoop dogg lol


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 30, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> his chin looks like an indian snoop dogg lol



yeah i didn't notice that went too narrow while editing


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2015)

From my last DayZ playthrough after months.

*i.imgur.com/lpaB1si.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/u2ZzhId.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/9FEMfm2.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/xzmhaGB.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/gSjxMN0.jpg?1

Night server after long time.
*i.imgur.com/TvTsKYU.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/kRDsMEn.jpg?1


----------



## sarosh (Jul 3, 2015)

Max Payne 3
*i.imgur.com/0eyUt5d.jpg

*i.imgur.com/s8EoGjS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OSboMps.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RttmrbN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mwhO9hU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RmSV6Vi.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hPnUl2r.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xx6r15Z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PTpjZzk.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jul 3, 2015)

^ why ~20 fps in last three


----------



## sarosh (Jul 3, 2015)

I had forgotten to reset my nvidia control panel settings to the default, I had maxed them out at AA, AF, DSR, etc, while playing COD4. 
I restored my nvidia control panel to default and the frame rates were smooth again.

Was 20fps a bit too low for my configuration?


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 3, 2015)

my screenshot hotkey not working in GTA V 
any suggestions?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Thrones_2015_07_03_01_26_34_596.png

such emotion


----------



## Alok (Jul 3, 2015)

beingGamer said:


> my screenshot hotkey not working in GTA V
> any suggestions?



you mean f12 ? maybe it is responding slow. try waiting for few sec after pressing.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> such emotion



poor guy    which game is this ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2015)

Game of thrones Iron from ice


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 3, 2015)

Alok said:


> you mean f12 ? maybe it is responding slow. try waiting for few sec after pressing.



No. its not slow, its not working.


----------



## sarosh (Jul 5, 2015)

Max Payne 3

Max Payne is now in the slums of Brazil

*i.imgur.com/k9eLHwR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/k2inoZV.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2015)

Moar DayZ

As always, great lighting effects
*i.imgur.com/JI2QZ2u.jpg?1

Testing scope 
*i.imgur.com/TsxHdg6.jpg?1

Walking on a gunpoint, just my bad luck
*i.imgur.com/rhY7U8P.jpg?1

Sunrise
*i.imgur.com/7sv5LcQ.jpg?1

Glow of chemlight on to tree in night time
*i.imgur.com/eX8YKbi.jpg?1


----------



## Alok (Jul 5, 2015)

grumbling stomach


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2015)

Alok said:


> grumbling stomach



Yea, as a normal human being, one is bound to get hungry


----------



## sarosh (Jul 6, 2015)

Max Payne 3

*i.imgur.com/H70JnBD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kfGr9J0.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Jul 11, 2015)

Max Payne 3 - gunfighting in the Panama Canal

*i.imgur.com/VM8XExO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FlC2zGy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3vEqUBq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DWwqOIi.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2015)

Sky looks like shitty HDR photo


----------



## sarosh (Jul 11, 2015)

Faun said:


> Sky looks like shitty HDR photo



Is it because of some improper graphics or driver settings?


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Is it because of some improper graphics or driver settings?



nope, looks like it's game itself.

*www.worldofleveldesign.com/categories/game_worlds/maxpayne3/maxpayne3-luxury-57.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone played Metro 2033, is it a good game?
Which is the best site to buy pc games in India from?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Anyone played Metro 2033, is it a good game?
> Which is the best site to buy pc games in India from?



metro 2033 is an amazing game, very very immersive.. would reccommend 10/10..
most of us got it for free during giveaway

Try gamestheshop.com, game4u and amazon


----------



## sarosh (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks very much for the confirmation, I just ordered Metro 2033 for Rs. 385/- from Flipkart. I hope I can ask the occasional game related question every now and then.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Thanks very much for the confirmation, I just ordered Metro 2033 for Rs. 385/- from Flipkart. I hope I can ask the occasional game related question every now and then.



Yeah, use the relevant game discussion thred.

Here is the index list of all game related thread
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/161417-section-thread-index.html


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 12, 2015)

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/7_zpsubcqlbrg.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/4_zpsi0vcdfsk.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/1_zpsz0oeelp4.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/2_zps0kkaoy1o.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/3_zpsnv4r2r4d.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/6_zpselvjtc4s.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/5_zpssqdpnswb.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2015)

Which game is that^^ ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 12, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Which game is that^^ ??



ARMA maybe...


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2015)

bssunil said:


> ARMA maybe...



Nope.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 12, 2015)

Why do people upload images and forget names, thats annoying


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 12, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Which game is that^^ ??



Operation Flashpoint - Red River


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/ELL4BVs.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/25VkoNg.jpg?1

This russian sneaked up onto me, had to kill him (screen blurred coz i was bleeding as well)
*i.imgur.com/4qCd7Dq.jpg?1

Orion
*i.imgur.com/wQFilip.jpg?1

Ursa minor
*i.imgur.com/MEkEDqy.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/IxYik86.jpg?1


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2015)

moon...


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## sarosh (Jul 14, 2015)

Max Payne 3
Last few screens, will start playing Metro 2033 next.

*i.imgur.com/uMEOUjA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SnkhcZA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vDn7Uvi.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HbUCxZO.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 15, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Max Payne 3
> Last few screens, will start playing Metro 2033 next.



dude what PSU you using with gtx 960, how much are load temps?


----------



## sarosh (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Gagan,
Please find attached an image of my PSU, I hope everything is readable.
*i.imgur.com/oeITICL.jpg

And an image of the card before I fixed it into my cabinet, it was a strong and big card to hold.
*i.imgur.com/Rd7aEY3.jpg

I think the GTX 960 is a very good deal for money, I had read that this was a mid range card but so far I am able to play all games on highest settings, including the new game Dying Light.

The idle temperature is about 43C, and the fan doesn't spin and the card is perfectly silent. When gaming with my AC off the temperatures reached about 65C if I remember correctly in summer. But with my AC on the temperatures do not cross 55C even after an hour of gaming.


----------



## sarosh (Jul 16, 2015)

Metro 2033 - next game, will start playing it soon.

*i.imgur.com/aqUcppO.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Metro 2033
Playing at "Very High" setting and good to see I'm getting good frame rates.

*i.imgur.com/bvqsLG7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OdImKW7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0T2TUWd.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Jul 19, 2015)

Metro 2033
Is shaping up to be a very immersive game and draws you in to it's underground environment very nicely.

*i.imgur.com/IV8FiSA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/czMizml.jpg

*i.imgur.com/k1k4nAd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BEUntqn.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Jul 21, 2015)

Metro 2033
The first level looked good, but in the later levels the game is indeed looking very nice and the graphics are looking great.
Thanks to the friend who suggested this game.

Is there a desktop app from where I can bulk upload to imgur?


*i.imgur.com/w3l9evk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OSvpDd0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yWuj7IW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0zREsKZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TeX9Wy0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lp4agoO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NuBrzCl.jpg


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2015)

^ if you use windows 8, there is an app but I don't know how far you gonna like it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 21, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ if you use windows 8, there is an app but I don't know how far you gonna like it



How to take screen shots while in a game? Where does those screen shots gets saved in the computer? Please reply.


----------



## amjath (Jul 21, 2015)

bssunil said:


> How to take screen shots while in a game? Where does those screen shots gets saved in the computer? Please reply.


If its a steam game there is a option to  take snap. Enable it in settings -> in-game, the default key is F12.

Which will be available in steam installed folder inside userdata and navigate.

If you use ahem version use fraps application. But there are better option available than frap, let other reply for that


----------



## sarosh (Jul 21, 2015)

I was looking for a kind of app, such that you right click on the jpg file and send to, etc, and get a direct link to where it is uploaded.


----------



## sarosh (Jul 23, 2015)

Metro 2033
Last few screenshots, the ending level on the tower was really nice.
For my next game I'm thinking about:
1) Deus Ex - Human Revolution
2) Batman: Arkham Asylum (Game of The Year Edition) (Game of The Year Edition)
3) Evolve

Any suggestions?


*i.imgur.com/7asyV1n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tHBkvxs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GhTjkTd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3VIDUxs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3Lu4dvA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/r8yqn3T.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jul 23, 2015)

Play Batman first


----------



## sarosh (Jul 24, 2015)

Metro 2033 - The end.
Batman already ordered.

*i.imgur.com/nCswp3Q.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iurQJS2.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2015)

Bad ending !


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2015)

u monster, y u do this


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2015)

Haha , Bzzztttt.... Bad ending there!


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 25, 2015)

NoooOOOOooooo he killed them all


----------



## sarosh (Jul 25, 2015)

He only killed the base the mutants and the demons that are on the surface. All the humans have moved underground into the Metros below the surface because of the creatures on the surface. The ending was good, he actually killed the mutants home on the surface and gave humans a chance to reclaim the surface once again.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2015)

sarosh said:


> He only killed the base the mutants and the demons that are on the surface. All the humans have moved underground into the Metros below the surface because of the creatures on the surface. The ending was good, he actually killed the mutants home on the surface and gave humans a chance to reclaim the surface once again.



That's the bad ending.


----------



## sarosh (Jul 25, 2015)

You mean the game has an alternative ending? I had no idea. How do I go back and get the better ending?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 25, 2015)

is that from the original metro 2033 or the redux version?


----------



## sarosh (Jul 25, 2015)

The original metro 2033, there is no redux written anywhere. But I too felt that the game was a bit too straightforward and something was lacking.


----------



## sarosh (Aug 1, 2015)

Batman 
Actually I'm not enjoying the game, it seems a bit kiddish and the graphics are not that realistic.
But I'll finish it on easy mode anyway.

*i.imgur.com/EGk4hqP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OZC6F2b.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2015)

It gets better.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 1, 2015)

Crysis

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Crx5_zpspr3ewjqu.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Crx4_zpshk6fno80.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Crx2_zpskvzqrbi5.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Crx1_zpsodbivj2t.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Crx3_zpsy5dhoojj.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Crx6_zps1hgx82q8.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2015)

holy crap, Crysis 1 looks next gen even by today's standards.. see the second picture !


----------



## sarosh (Aug 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> It gets better.



I hope so, I'll keep playing.

- - - Updated - - -

Batman - Arkham Asylum 

*i.imgur.com/DzUiygW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SuC63B1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ShmvvDU.jpg


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 2, 2015)

the sad thing is that the pc version of arkham knight in its current state looks somewhat worse as compared to arkham asylum-a game that was released well over 6 years ago


----------



## sarosh (Aug 2, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> the sad thing is that the pc version of arkham knight in its current state looks somewhat worse as compared to arkham asylum-a game that was released well over 6 years ago



Do you mean the screens above look better?
Compared to the last 2 games i played (Dying Light and Metro 2033) I am finding the graphics not so good.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 2, 2015)

^I was not talking about metro or dyling light-i was simply comparing the graphics of the pc version of arkham knight(the latest instalment in the arkham series)to that of arkham asylum(the first game in series that was released in 2009 and its the one that you are currently playing).Arkham knight is so poorly optimized that it looks even worse than arkham asylum,even though the former is supposed to be a next gen title-i am saying so because i recently got a chance to check out the pc version of AK and was highly disappointed with its graphics-even at the highest settings the game looks terrible and the textures look all blurry and washed out.Prior to the  game's release rocksteady and nvidia released a trailer showcasing the game's graphics and there the game looked superb.Surprisingly however the actual game looks nothing like what was shown in the trailer and it appears to be a highly downgraded version of it(some people have opined that AK looks even worse than a ps3 game)

Unless the developer fixes this game up for good and drastically improves the game's graphics before its planned re-release in fall 2015, they will have a lot of angry pc gamers to contend with.


----------



## sarosh (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for sharing quicky.
So I guess I'm lucky that the game I'm playing is at least looking half-good, although in my pc gaming experience it has the poorest graphics of any game I have played yet. How did it achieve the "game of the year" title is confusing.

*i.imgur.com/UPE2jvd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4Prp3Ps.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZR76XnS.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/dLqJpVP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/O8Yknm9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/N5h8PBk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MrIKoNd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FkWL6uL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1OSiF9I.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pBrIuow.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AWwKIPp.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 3, 2015)

Arkham Asylum is one of my best games I played.

Is there a most overrated games thread? I'll make one if there isn't.


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2015)

sarosh said:


> How did it achieve the "game of the year" title is confusing.



Worry Not. Thats problem with most of the newcomers and current gen players


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Thanks for sharing quicky.
> So I guess I'm lucky that the game I'm playing is at least looking half-good, although in my pc gaming experience it has the poorest graphics of any game I have played yet. How did it achieve the "game of the year" title is confusing.



GOTY is just not reserved for graphics.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 3, 2015)

[MENTION=11830]sarosh[/MENTION]:you've probably overlooked the fact that arkham asylum is quite an old game-it came out in 2009 and back then it was considered to be one of the best looking games in the market.Truth be told,when i played the game for the first time i was awestruck by its visual splendour.However almost 6 years have elapsed since its release and graphics technology has advanced significantly since then,so it may not looks quite as good today as compared to some of the newer AAA titles featuring modern graphical bells and whistles as it did 5-6 years ago.But still i don't think they look bad at all by any stretch of imagination-the visuals may appear to be a bit dated but they are by no means as "poor" as you might think.

(ps-you've said that in your "pc gaming experience" Arkham asylum has the worst graphics of all the games you've played till date,which leads me to think that your "experience" isn't really that extensive or diverse in the first place.Have you played prototype?If not,you might want to check that out-that'll teach you a thing or two about awful graphics)


----------



## sarosh (Aug 4, 2015)

I think you're right, 6 years is a lot of time in gaming technology. Fear3 was released in 2011, and Batman actually looks better than Fear3 I feel.

I will keep prototype as one of my next games to play.

- - - Updated - - -

Batman

*i.imgur.com/yFFFJcl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5fzb5KS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/C9fBEp6.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm having trouble uploading any image to imgur.com, the progress bar reaches till almost the end then nothing happens. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2015)

sarosh said:


> I'm having trouble uploading any image to imgur.com, the progress bar reaches till almost the end then nothing happens. Anyone else having the same problem?



Try different browser


----------



## sarosh (Aug 7, 2015)

Batman
The game has got some really good artistic scenes and levels.


*i.imgur.com/f7sulZc.jpg


*i.imgur.com/gv9tBG8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WW1zpuX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PNanPK0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ARyP0cl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4toCtzh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lvf25np.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mKfieUv.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2015)

So, do you see that a game is more than just pretty graphics ?


----------



## sarosh (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes it is, and after I received the first few gadgets, the game became lot more better.

- - - Updated - - -

Batman
Just finished it, very enjoyable game.
I'll look for a new game to buy in September, will ask here for suggestions again.
So far (maybe except for Fear3) the remaining 4 games I have played on my upgraded pc have been excellent.

*i.imgur.com/tj7tQJ8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/E1OY4KY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/X1JTOut.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vhRh01q.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3BW7T4z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dI9eIw7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9DfZ4n9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Zomn5aE.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2015)

Some GTA 5 pics from my playthrough. All pics at Normal textures and rest of the settings at high/ very high. Going for high textures mademe turn down the other settings, making bloom/ blur/ ambient occlusion quality a bit bad.
 Rest of the images in this album

Not that much of big goods
*i.imgur.com/jvn3cuH.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/vBg4sy0.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/XM9SZ5d.jpg?1 

 *i.imgur.com/MjurUtV.jpg?1

 *i.imgur.com/chdMIwk.jpg?1

My first online character
 *i.imgur.com/6CZXuC5.jpg?1

 *i.imgur.com/ryPeamh.jpg?1

 *i.imgur.com/10DbKfT.jpg?1

 *i.imgur.com/G6wgopH.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/xZtRJ9s.jpg?1 

 *i.imgur.com/JxSEwEN.jpg?1


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

*Witcher 3 

*i.imgur.com/ZUlSu52.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8el5TlO.jpg
*


----------



## sarosh (Aug 10, 2015)

Posting my collection of 5 legal games so far:

*i.imgur.com/BjVQRBu.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2015)

Get Dying Light. Gorgeous game.

ALIEN Isolation if you like horror.


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2015)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] why female character?


----------



## sarosh (Aug 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Get Dying Light. Gorgeous game.
> 
> ALIEN Isolation if you like horror.



Dying Light was actually the game I purchased my card for. I started playing Dying Light on my Zotac GTX550Ti and the reason I purchased the GTX 960 was largely because I wanted to see how Dying Light looks at max settings. I have posted several screens from Dying Light in this same forum, and it is by far the most realistic game I have played till date.

Dying Light was my last "torrent" game and since them I'm trying my best to purchase and participate in legal fair gaming.

It's a bit bad luck I can't buy games on Steam without an international credit card. Any work around possible?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] why female character?



I have made female character in every game. Coz i get to choose the size.


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> I have made female character in every game. Coz i get to choose the size.


Size?? What size??


----------



## Piyush (Aug 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> Size?? What size??



Of her eyes. Im a very choosy person.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> Size?? What size??



 I cant believe you didnt get that


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Of her eyes. Im a very choosy person.





Nerevarine said:


> I cant believe you didnt get that


Yeah yeah I got it now. Are those even chosen while creating?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 11, 2015)

warframe new underwater tileset

*i.imgur.com/8nKS0yG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qUhfrA3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/f0LmZfa.jpg

*i.imgur.com/34UyjFt.jpg
This reminded me of Majlis al Jinn


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 13, 2015)

Mass Effect Series - Character
Commander Shepard is the best character among all the games I've played.

ME1
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/mE1%201_zpsqggaxi9b.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/mE1%202_zpsvakr0im4.jpg

ME2
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/mE2%201_zpsjbihiy2l.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/mE%202%202_zps5ozk8tab.jpg

ME3
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/mE3%201_zpsupux37eu.jpg
*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/mE%203%202_zpslnq24qxq.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 13, 2015)

ugleeeee


----------



## sarosh (Aug 13, 2015)

SimCity

My first ever city.

*i.imgur.com/2fn8SdP.png


----------



## Anorion (Aug 20, 2015)

This is a fun melee weap, an electric whip called Lecta
*i.imgur.com/jEY554D.jpg

this looks like the interior of LHC? came across in a void run. cast a hurricane spell
*i.imgur.com/4Cc83KJ.jpg

this was not posed, we just lined up and took a breather lol
*i.imgur.com/jnK2jKt.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2015)

That whip looks cool.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2015)

*www.dropbox.com/s/t1wey7ckewu0rhm/Screenshot%202015-08-28%2022.41.05.png?dl=1


*www.dropbox.com/s/10qtgj4pzk6me0f/Screenshot%202015-08-28%2022.41.08.png?dl=1



*www.dropbox.com/s/c6xdhx65ngyweiw/Screenshot%202015-08-28%2022.41.11.png?dl=1



GUESS THE GAME


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> GUESS THE GAME



there is a separate thread for that iirc, looks some kind of RTS game .........


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2015)

Okay, my bad.. The game's name is Morrowind, its the pre prequel to Skyrim.. Its a 13 year old game but with some graphical mods it looks so incredible


----------



## sarosh (Sep 5, 2015)

I have just purchased Darksiders II and will install and update it tomorrow or Monday.
The reviews say it's a very good game. Has anyone here has played it and would like to share their experience about the game?


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2015)

sarosh said:


> I have just purchased Darksiders II and will install and update it tomorrow or Monday.
> The reviews say it's a very good game. Has anyone here has played it and would like to share their experience about the game?



Both Darksiders are pretty good games. Use a controller.

Try Dark Souls.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2015)

*i58.tinypic.com/p9gn4.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/sox01k.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/14mrxh5.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/2isifr6.jpg

Mad Max 1440p maxed out. Great game so far.


----------



## sarosh (Sep 5, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have a controller and I am going to play it on my regular mouse and keyboard. Hope it will still be good.



Faun said:


> Both Darksiders are pretty good games. Use a controller.
> 
> Try Dark Souls.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 5, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a controller and I am going to play it on my regular mouse and keyboard. Hope it will still be good.



Darksiders 2 is a lot different from Darksiders 1, you will be able to equip a lot more types of weapons, and the game is truly openworld ..
both games are truly awesome


----------



## sarosh (Sep 6, 2015)

Darksiders II

*i.imgur.com/gVVpJpc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/er084Zy.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Darksiders II

*i.imgur.com/eNgDXTR.jpg

When I press the V key on my keyboard I get the options that you can see above the circle that include Tab, Esc, Space Bar, etc.
However, I cannot yet figure out the controls how to use them. I am having a tough time defeating just the second boss on Easy difficulty setting because I am missing some important controls.

Any help regarding the game controls for the PC with a keyboard and mouse will be highly appreciated.

- - - Updated - - -

*steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198006913794/screenshots/?appid=0&sort=newestfirst&browsefilter=myfiles&view=imagewall


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 7, 2015)

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/vc%201_zpsqdkidgbk.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Vc%202_zpscf63io53.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/VC%203_zpsdyi9bydq.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/vc%204_zpsx7il0ilk.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/vc%205_zpstenfzkiz.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/vc%206_zpsgvwuhsm8.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/vc%207_zpsuflo5igm.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

sarosh said:


> When I press the V key on my keyboard I get the options that you can see above the circle that include Tab, Esc, Space Bar, etc.
> However, I cannot yet figure out the controls how to use them. I am having a tough time defeating just the second boss on Easy difficulty setting because I am missing some important controls.
> 
> Any help regarding the game controls for the PC with a keyboard and mouse will be highly appreciated.
> ...



I don't remember but there was some trick to defeat bosses. Get a controller, you will have fun with various other games.


----------



## sarosh (Sep 7, 2015)

Faun said:


> I don't remember but there was some trick to defeat bosses. Get a controller, you will have fun with various other games.



Thanks, I've just ordered this:
Enter E-GPV Gamepad - Enter : Flipkart.com


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Thanks, I've just ordered this:
> Enter E-GPV Gamepad - Enter : Flipkart.com



Do post your experience once you plug it in and play.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Thanks, I've just ordered this:
> Enter E-GPV Gamepad - Enter : Flipkart.com



Its very likely the dinput style controller will not work with Darksiders 2, if it doesnt work.. you can always use this software - xbox360cemu to emulate xinput for your controller..its hard to setup at first but it can be a lifesaver..
Alternately, you could just cancel the order and buy a xinput style controller


----------



## sarosh (Sep 7, 2015)

Will this controller work with other games like batman? Or will this controller work with many or few other games?
Could you please send me a link on flipkart about which controller to buy? This is new to me and I've never used a controller before.
The two games I have that can use a controller are Darksidders II and Batman Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/182238-gamepad-buying-guide.html?highlight=gamepad+buying+guide


There's also the Xeus pro controller thats recently launched and is very VFM.. atleast on paper

im positive Dinput doesnt work natively on arkham city

ive updated the guide to include those two controllers


----------



## sarosh (Sep 7, 2015)

If I am not mistaken, you are referring to the shape of the buttons on the left?
The one I selected has 4 distinct buttons on the left, where as others have a circular dial on the left.

What about this one?
Logitech Gamepad F310 - Logitech : Flipkart.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

no, xinput controllers use a different .dll than dinput controllers.. the easiest way to distinguish between them is to look at button labellings.. if its labelled as 1,2,3,4.. those are dinput but if they are labelled as X, Y , A , B, RT, LT , left bumper, right bumper.. those are xinput..
Modern games after 2006 slowly dropped compatibility of dinput, there are modern games that still work with dinput and even if they are not, you can use  a controller emulator but why all that risk ? why not just buy a xinput controller and be happy 

Yes, that logitech f310 is xinput compatible, refer to my guide in the link for more details..


----------



## sarosh (Sep 7, 2015)

I am reading through your guide now, very nice of you to take the effort to make the guide.

I am cancelling my previous order now and ordering the Logiteck controller instead, hope it will work on my existing 2 games and a few future games too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

You could also try the Speedlink Xeox pro, its a fairly new product that doesnt have many reviews but it costs exactly the same as a F310 but has vibration, a better ergonomic and supposedly a better thumbstick ..
Warranty is an issue though, Logitech has the best warranty out of the bunch (3 years is OP)


----------



## sarosh (Sep 7, 2015)

Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad - Speedlink : Flipkart.com

This controller has a dual mode switch which allows me to switch between Dinput and Xinput and claims to cover a wider variety of games. Thanks very much for the very good suggestion, I will order this one.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Speedlink Xeox Pro Analog Gamepad - Speedlink : Flipkart.com
> 
> This controller has a dual mode switch which allows me to switch between Dinput and Xinput and claims to cover a wider variety of games. Thanks very much for the very good suggestion, I will order this one.



If you can, order xbox 360 controller. It's a lot more better than any other controller.


----------



## sarosh (Sep 7, 2015)

I just received the product. There is a small switch on the rear side to change between X input and D input. I put it on X input and the device was instantly recognized by windows. I put in the driver CD and have installed the drivers too, and the controller was immediately detected and usable in Darksiders II. There was also good vibration feedback when I used the secondary weapon to smash some pots.

I am going to have to restart the game and learn the tutorial again because this is my first controller ever and I will need the tutorial to understand how to use it. 

I will post my thoughts after playing a bit more with the controller. Thanks very much nereverine for the very good suggestion


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 9, 2015)

Playing this while Downloading DLC for Bf4.

*i.imgur.com/DFQfbVG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HZ7jpSP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xKGWnpc.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Sep 10, 2015)

If anyone still interested, I started the game again on Medium Difficulty I just defeated the first two bosses using the game controller, which I couldn't defeat using the keyboard and mouse even on low difficulty settings.

The key is to hold down on the Left Trigger button which keep the focus on the boss, and then use the Left Stick to move around the boss, and then either use X (attack) or RB (evade) to time your attacks and evades from the boss.

I'm still learning and hope to I get better with it further.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2015)

sarosh said:


> If anyone still interested, I started the game again on Medium Difficulty I just defeated the first two bosses using the game controller, which I couldn't defeat using the keyboard and mouse even on low difficulty settings.
> 
> The key is to hold down on the Left Trigger button which keep the focus on the boss, and then use the Left Stick to move around the boss, and then either use X (attack) or RB (evade) to time your attacks and evades from the boss.
> 
> I'm still learning and hope to I get better with it further.



That's called locking onto an enemy. You will need it for more boss battles.

If you ever played prince of persia, he used to automatically lock on to the nearest enemy.


----------



## sarosh (Sep 11, 2015)

Darksiders II
Game is looking good and is much more fun to play with a controller.

*i.imgur.com/OceSuXo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OFy2brq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0dtDidL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kGhdzyp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HMx7WIs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NqiYfSH.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2015)

hue  fought the guardian yet ? That soundtrack is OP..
also, can you post a short review on the Xeox pro in this thread, *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/137703-screenshots-channel-56k-warning-140.html

especially about the quality of dpad, thumbstick and triggers


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2015)

Darksiders got same composer who did the track for Assassin Creed 2, Jesper Kyd.


----------



## sarosh (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Nerve,
I must thank you again for the very good suggestion about the game controller, I am very happy with it.
Along the way I have learned a lot too, especially that I think this is what they call a "game controller" not a "game pad". A game pad seems to be the pad shaped device with about 15, 20 keys on it. It seems that Flipkart and other sites are wrongly calling this a gamepad. 

This is my first game controller ever, so it is difficult for me to compare. But one minor issue I can share with you is that the device keeps vibrating even after a certain combat/attack is over. I have to hit the secondary heavy attack again to stop the device from vibrating.

One time, I even exited the game and came to the desktop, but the device kept vibrating, quite strongly too. 

Besides that, I am very happy with the controller and the game is lot of fun with it. The quality of all the buttons and sticks are very good and I have even received my first gun in the game which I can shoot using the Right Trigger.
The D-pad is not used much in the game, except the Left is used to regain health, and the right is used to regain mana.

The soundtrack of the boss bottles is really very good, and the first time I heard the tune when the crowfather boss walked into the arena behind Death with his big sword on his shoulder was one of the best moments in the game.

Let me know if you have any more questions about the controller too.

- - - Updated - - -

Excuse the slight oil marks.

*i.imgur.com/xRkiGoM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EAlBd3t.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RIioCHF.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow Superb Controller...
Great looking also...


----------



## sarosh (Sep 14, 2015)

Darksider II - PC

Just wondering, there are 4 Horsemen in Darksiders, Strife, War, (another) and Death. In this game I am playing Death. Do I get to play the other horsemen characters in this game, or are there future installments of Darksiders III, IV, etc?

I have also noticed that games like Batman, Darksiders, etc which were originally made for the console and then ported to the PC, have very much longer game play hours in them. PC-only games like Max Payne 3 and Metro 2010 had only about 30% game play hours as compared to Batman and Darksiders.


*i.imgur.com/yrP2GEi.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9RO3IvJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fzzyW87.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2015)

You play as War in Darksiders 1. There is no news of Darksiders 2 yet.

Game length generalization is not correct. There are console games which even lesser number of hours. It's the open world gameplay and lots of backtracking that increases the play time.


----------



## sarosh (Sep 15, 2015)

Darksiders II

*i.imgur.com/9hYchTT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1X79XOD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Yxom5pd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1pTEstN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/y6nap7g.jpg

*i.imgur.com/e7U5ZqU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OrOyB0y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OrOyB0y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oa58rT6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rJmC2kn.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello again,
You guys have suggested me some very good games (Batman, Metro, Darksiders) and have also helped me buy a very good controller. Darksiders II is really very nice and it keeps getting better the more i play it.

I was thinking of Crysis III as my next game, has anyone played this game on a controller like mine? Is it easy to aim on the enemies using the controller? Or which would be another nice game that is specially made for a controller like mine?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 16, 2015)

phage + quanta camping. warframe. 
*i.imgur.com/9tG4XCk.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Hello again,
> You guys have suggested me some very good games (Batman, Metro, Darksiders) and have also helped me buy a very good controller. Darksiders II is really very nice and it keeps getting better the more i play it.
> 
> I was thinking of Crysis III as my next game, has anyone played this game on a controller like mine? Is it easy to aim on the enemies using the controller? Or which would be another nice game that is specially made for a controller like mine?



Don't get Crysis 3. It's all graphics but weak in story and execution.

Dark Souls 1 and 2 will be good for controller. Though, it's an unforgiving game but has one of the best storyline and lore. Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance is another great game with awesome boss fights. If you liked Prince of Persia then checkout Assassin's Creed 2.

Other good games (keyboard/mouse):
Tomb Raider 2013
Bioshock
F.E.A.R
Alan Wake
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
S.T.A.L.K.E.R
Alien Isolation
Spec Ops The Line


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 16, 2015)

Crysis 3 is okay but its not really meant for a controller (IMO)
Instead get Witcher3, it has indian local pricing and is a bomb of a game, it can easily provide over 100 hours of entertainment and  you wont be dissapointed one bit ! ..
Plus, its one of those games where having a controller improves the fun, just like Darksiders

Also try Dark souls 1 and 2, using a controller in these games is mandatory, unless you want to get rekt  .. (these games are brutal)

Metal gear solid v is also a very good game that released recently, try()Ground zeroes first, its a 3GB game, if you like it, buy Phantom pain


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 16, 2015)

IMO Brothers A Tale of Two Sons is the best game to be played with a controller


----------



## sarosh (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks very much guys.
Brothers - A tale of two sons seems like the perfect type of game that I would enjoy playing. Unfortunately, I cannot find this to purchase anywhere online except on steam. (A link from where I can buy this game online would be very much appreciated).

If I cannot find Brothers - A tale of two Sons anywhere to purchase online, I will try to buy Wither 3 or Deus Ex- Human Revolution.

I'm trying my best to buy legal games and avoid downloading torrents illegally.
Thanks once again, your suggestions and advice have made my gaming experience on my new GTX 960 very much more enjoyable.

*i.imgur.com/fb912Q8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iCd5laM.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 16, 2015)

What's the problem with Steam? It's like 1.49$ during sales


----------



## sarosh (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't have a credit card to buy of steam and my paypal doesn't work either.
I found Assassins Creed: Black Flag for Rs.687/-. It is a 9/10 rated game and I think i should order it.

- - - Updated - - -

Darksiders II

*i.imgur.com/g9liQZX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ocu4elH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hHE9p3c.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uy8M8El.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AIhfcpI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1TYfJTz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kfE8UD0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z727wf0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pIzei8h.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Vd1xF2V.jpg

*i.imgur.com/anKAhZI.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Sep 19, 2015)

Darksiders II
*i.imgur.com/DW9pyl1.jpg

My latest legal buy
*i.imgur.com/dddIxOJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eoypDCq.jpg


My collection of fully legal paid for games thus far.
Except for FEAR3 all other games are suggestions from you guys.
*i.imgur.com/HE49UTN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rEBgaZp.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

well done youngling, add dark souls 2/dark souls to your collections, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## sarosh (Sep 19, 2015)

I will for sure, I intend to eventually legally buy and play the top games released in in the past 5 years that I missed out on.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

Do you have steam ? add me, im Nerevarine


----------



## sarosh (Sep 19, 2015)

Unfortunately my steam does not allow me to add others, but I believe others can add me. Please add my id dsarosh


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

thats wierd lol .. but np i added you, dsarosh it is


----------



## sarosh (Sep 19, 2015)

Someone told me that I will not be allowed to add anyone until I make my first legal purchase.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

Dont think so, i think you have your friends panel set to  offline mode..
There are tonnes of f2p games on steam, that doesnt mean those players arent allowed to add friends


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Dont think so, i think you have your friends panel set to  offline mode..
> There are tonnes of f2p games on steam, that doesnt mean those players arent allowed to add friends



Remember the update to decrease spam? The account should be worth 5$ something to get community services


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

what !? community services does not mean not being able to add friends, or does it ?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2015)

You cannot add friends. Before any scammer/spammer could add you as friend easily with a free account.


----------



## sarosh (Sep 19, 2015)

I think I had read somewhere that I cannot add friends until I make my first steam purchase or buy stuff worth 5USD.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Sep 21, 2015)

Absolutely loving this game. However the occasional lags and need to force restart the game gets really frustrating sometimes.

Gameplay is awesome, graphics all right, and that car! WOW!

*i.imgur.com/MPBh0cH.png

*i.imgur.com/oLJlXQ2.png

*i.imgur.com/QVmYQGN.png

*i.imgur.com/3EZ5X1R.png

*i.imgur.com/S84yRMf.png

*i.imgur.com/I0YN2ov.png

*i.imgur.com/imDVr6O.png

*i.imgur.com/Fk0uQn2.png

*i.imgur.com/Joyd3ul.png

*i.imgur.com/0MFZuh0.png

*i.imgur.com/ezv4N6y.png

*i.imgur.com/KoWhnBl.png

*i.imgur.com/ePMtf6K.png

*i.imgur.com/jd3Ix0e.png

*i.imgur.com/F5x0Uyk.png

*i.imgur.com/0cHqIFG.png

*i.imgur.com/oILrV3y.png

*i.imgur.com/yBXpdUT.png

*i.imgur.com/vpbG9nf.png

*i.imgur.com/V9Zxh7s.png

*i.imgur.com/28jbID7.png



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dXxpOs3.png


----------



## vito scalleta (Sep 22, 2015)

^ did he just call the Batmobile a car ????


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2015)

What happened to art style and the graphics looks worse.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 22, 2015)

There is  too much chromatic aberrations, is it possible to turn that  off.. 
I noticed that in dying light too


----------



## sarosh (Sep 23, 2015)

Darksiders II - PC
Played for over 27 hours game hours, and still a bit to go.

*i.imgur.com/wroL2ZB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cYLHNna.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2015)

Some Path of Exile
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/429322699310246617/4CFD3F9830E8AB5A299F531AFCF5B7190DEA5D74/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/429322699310245947/4D00B4924086B8914C45258E423D9D2486D8BA20/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/429322699310245331/B01FCFF290BC3D50321ACE81B6E99D081688CBCE/


----------



## sarosh (Sep 24, 2015)

Darksiders II

*i.imgur.com/JzYTieR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6I6k85y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XktRwux.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KrZGdOS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/st9ZFAJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4fTP25U.jpg


----------



## devil'sdouble (Sep 25, 2015)

Continuation from last page (Had to turn off the all the advanced graphics options though, frames were dropping below 30 sometimes!)

*i.imgur.com/H7PeqWP.png

*i.imgur.com/D9Ne9d6.png

*i.imgur.com/dLgVnzS.png

*i.imgur.com/kly600N.png

*i.imgur.com/kNvRx3i.png

*i.imgur.com/r4H78py.png

*i.imgur.com/dDxLFJn.png

*i.imgur.com/9kgesb8.png

*i.imgur.com/LA7Bm75.png

*i.imgur.com/HWmlRFq.png

*i.imgur.com/T7c9pIh.png

*i.imgur.com/KwTN2fQ.png

*i.imgur.com/HErRUNR.png

*i.imgur.com/0gRA5Kd.png

*i.imgur.com/Brpw79p.png



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zXPGYOm.png

*i.imgur.com/LIxLCSS.png



Graphical glitch I suppose, when I was falling down in the river:

*i.imgur.com/F7tXVAY.png

*i.imgur.com/yC8GrzR.png


So the graphics look bad in the screenshots? These are highest possible settings at 1200p! I wonder if its due to Windows 10!


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2015)

Mad Max

*c2.staticflickr.com/6/5682/21059001113_2b0911a486_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/694/21057228514_48e146d86b_h.jpg

*c2.staticflickr.com/6/5781/21668215202_7fd1806b9f_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/692/21491432438_642c634546_h.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Sep 25, 2015)

1) Hi Faun,
I was thinking of getting Mad Max too, would you recommend it?

2) Devilsdouble,
Could you please share your system configuration, cpu, gpu etc?

3) Is there anyway to capture the current fps frame rate in the steam screenshot images? If I could capture the frame rates in the images, I would not need to remember to launch Fraps each time I start the game.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2015)

warframe. Jupiter from Europa looks soo cool it is distracting. 

*i.imgur.com/9fgmSXO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uTUKpy4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ROjB1ku.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rdujfeD.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2015)

sarosh said:


> 1) Hi Faun,
> I was thinking of getting Mad Max too, would you recommend it?
> 
> 2) Devilsdouble,
> ...



1) It gets repetitive doing same kind of stuff in all areas. Story is not that good. Try Bioshock.

3) Use MSI Afterburner. It auto starts and you have the option to display fps, gpu temp, freq, usage etc in captured screenshots. Better than fraps. 




devil'sdouble said:


> So the graphics look bad in the screenshots? These are highest possible settings at 1200p! I wonder if its due to Windows 10!



It's the different art style compared to Arkham asylum and Arkham City. And it does look that the graphical quality degrade. They increased the effects though.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2015)

Spoiler



*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670674123/7458407B7FC47E54AF6E277984185BBADEEBD862/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670857263/7A5AB358206C8B688CAFF9D2D6071D1A5FA482FC/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670858836/08DE1883F9A4472814F945A9B3D35F3E2270F7FF/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670859327/1DB4B00FC67FBA7EDDE4234747EF80153065EDB1/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670860293/1FA06583176DBD79245547A83F1C70CCDA07366C/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670862502/C5C284B0BF4D984238034D4646D041E2C80A1E65/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670863045/F87106411ABF598EA772B16C19162BF6A56602CF/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670863935/13CC52D7CF9F2759BFB4C76FE98C78C9736AF57D/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996674791838/C5EA8A9F940D8CEBA1FB470794A451EE3EAC9582/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996678758212/02E0AB2885E974EEB702B25CDFE36216493D9119/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996682589210/8CAAEB4ABA60DD57A8AA3FBE435ECD0A99A12C93/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/423691932018482140/C8F4020FE4BFC587C25E9052DAA1267519E5873F/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/423692561611262357/52941FF7FFB52348DF6F432D396E244E3B71C429/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/423692561611263465/0FA463E98CD7D5A34CB080F939C27D69EC72EA4A/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/423692561611264381/F59199059D13F58BEA4F14BC52D8CFBECB12E71A/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/423693199784324351/654811AA9713F370783E1D3B18A67724551DA96C/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/423693199784376460/DC0471497427521FD9DC626E1FD30296D04F06D8/*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/423693199788014929/CE7435D638B6BAA2440E1ABB4873CEB5EB95A47B/


----------



## snap (Sep 25, 2015)

Steam has a built in fps counter but it isn't visible in screenshots i think.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 25, 2015)

[MENTION=316311]devil'sdouble[/MENTION]:At what texture quality were you running the game when you took these screenshots-was it set to "normal" or "high"?

Have you installed the latest patch for arkham knight that was released at the end of August?


----------



## devil'sdouble (Sep 26, 2015)

[MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION]: High, everything was at maximum possible settings. For the first set of screenshots the advanced options were enabled too, rain, fog etc., but no, I am not running the latest patch, cause this is not the official version of the game I am running, so you understand 

I have 970 Strix and i7 950


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 26, 2015)

devil'sdouble said:


> [MENTION=33037]quicky008[/MENTION]: High, everything was at maximum possible settings. For the first set of screenshots the advanced options were enabled too, rain, fog etc., but no, I am not running the latest patch, cause this is not the official version of the game I am running, so you understand
> 
> I have 970 Strix and i7 950



Its not possible to set the texture quality to high without installing the newest patch-in the unpatched versions,one can only switch between low and normal.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 27, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Some Path of Exile



graphics looks amazing............ i wonder why i speced venerable and thought game look like ****...........


----------



## snap (Sep 27, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> graphics looks amazing............ i wonder why i speced venerable and thought game look like ****...........



Cause it was the lowest settings D: 

Check these pics by allu *www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/169285-path-exile-5.html#post2259424


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2015)

Used Detonate skill to blow up dead bodies on the ground to damage the enemies. Success
NSFW


Spoiler



*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/429322699327453534/A7C1CDDF50E5BE98809674922A8303216AF20401/


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2015)

It's just some ketchup. Not at all nsfw. Dead Space was nsfw.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Sep 28, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Its not possible to set the texture quality to high without installing the newest patch-in the unpatched versions,one can only switch between low and normal.



Yes, you are absolutely right, it's on Normal indeed.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's just some ketchup. Not at all nsfw. Dead Space was nsfw.



Just took the measure for seriously weak hearted there.. hehe


----------



## sarosh (Sep 28, 2015)

Darksiders II - Finished

*i.imgur.com/u0WUM53.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dt3R7tA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hZGn73Z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wi7uvjR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4Tzui1W.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xpi37Nr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6HY64ep.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2015)

Fight with Samael was cool. Demons have winds in reverse position.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 28, 2015)

I think Samael fight was tougher than the endgame boss..
The endgame boss was really underwhelming


----------



## sarosh (Sep 28, 2015)

I actually defeated the bosses quite easily. There are actually lot of hidden settings in selecting the inventory and the talismans. I set it to give me health benefits every time I used the heavy weapon, and give me health every time I made a critical hit too. With the right equipment and the right setting the bosses were quite easy to defeat even on medium setting.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2015)

Aqueduct map
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/429322699330325997/BA7AB997D8388D0C779F814A96954F20124754F1/

- - - Updated - - -

I hate this guy so much
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/429323213597189758/1C0D3AF8F36A78C10A02886F6792E91E70C77CC0/

Getting assembled
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/429323213597188497/DDF59F9D34A7EDADD058126E250216811F82F46D/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/429323213597187897/032E8B946BC45723EFB8ECFF7A1D728A9FA7E80B/


----------



## sarosh (Oct 1, 2015)

Assassins Creed - Black Flag

*i.imgur.com/XCtsaf2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qwwk1NK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kbI1O5I.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RSlVaCc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3pSyfMD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tWS49SX.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Oct 1, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/MMHppNZ.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2015)

Weapon: Blood Reaper
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/393295171120374740/C74D97B91528F36E25D79CD98C9B203AFA699FFD/


----------



## sarosh (Oct 9, 2015)

Assassins Creed - Black Flag

*i.imgur.com/mBLYkSm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4Te7zt2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sua318F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YnTcYa0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3vF6YJU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Hk8rFq0.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2015)

Some Path of Exile

Storm herald in action
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/395547605759091382/BAAFA666F1C6B163D03B360D13555858B8BC9097/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/395547605759090638/D86D5A1DAB4F2E2E1F8C430FDC6A9E5F0DC9A333/

Only helmet left to acquire
*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/395547605759089743/54F095C6D3CCBD5E8BEF4CC7B8F1DF3F4522DC99/


----------



## true_lies (Oct 14, 2015)

^ looks and feels a lot like Diablo ....recommended?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2015)

Worth a shot coz its free. And more grinding than Diablo


----------



## seamon (Oct 17, 2015)

*i60.tinypic.com/5alzxw.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/2j0xuv4.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/2a5bq4i.jpg
*i62.tinypic.com/rwj9c5.jpg
*i60.tinypic.com/23kolrs.jpg
*i59.tinypic.com/2ed8576.jpg

The Crew: Wild Run Beta


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2015)

Black flag was the best assassin's creed next to AC2, actually it was the best in terms of world size and gameplay..
only story wise AC2 was better, but maybe its my nostalgia speaking


----------



## Alok (Oct 17, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Black flag was the best assassin's creed next to AC2, actually it was the best in terms of world size and gameplay..
> only story wise AC2 was better, but maybe its my nostalgia speaking



Same opinion here. I loved only these two in whole series.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2015)

For me Brotherhood > AC2 > Black Flag > AC1 > others were bad

Brotherhood had good plat-forming missions and those Da Vinci missions.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2015)

I never finished AC 2. Story was good.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 2, 2015)

MGSV



Spoiler



*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/396674935291505340/F9027E62039A0C6160AB0460346ECB93541CCC23/


----------



## sarosh (Nov 3, 2015)

Actually for some reason I didn't enjoy AC Black Flag so much, although I will keep playing it slowly. Maybe navigating the menu to start and exit the game is a bit cumbersome. I managed to get Dead Island Collection on a Steam weekend sale and finished that. I had taken some screenshots but I think they got deleted.

Currently I am playing Crysis 3 (pirated from local market) with some glitches and have just today ordered Resident Evil - Revelations on Flipkart for Rs.419/- Is this a game best enjoyed on a controller, or mouse/keyboard?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2015)

Delete dead island, try dying light.. its a betterer version of Dead Island by same devs and same engine


----------



## sarosh (Nov 3, 2015)

Already finished and removed Dead Island Rip Tide. Dying Light was one of the first games I played and it was one of the best. I'll be busy with Crysis 3 for the next week or so.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 3, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Black flag was the best assassin's creed next to AC2, actually it was the best in terms of world size and gameplay..
> only story wise AC2 was better, but maybe its my nostalgia speaking


A little OT
Nostalgia counts. Ac2 was such a huge improvement over ac1 in every way, even though I loved the 1st one so much. So it will remain one my most fondly remembered games for a very long time maybe always. 
I'll always remember the time early in the game when we climb so high tower and ezio's brother says to him "its a good life we lead brother",  and the camera pans up and away as they perform a leap of faith 
/cry like a little boy


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> A little OT
> Nostalgia counts. Ac2 was such a huge improvement over ac1 in every way, even though I loved the 1st one so much. So it will remain one my most fondly remembered games for a very long time maybe always.
> I'll always remember the time early in the game when we climb so high tower and ezio's brother says to him "its a good life we lead brother",  and the camera pans up and away as they perform a leap of faith
> /cry like a little boy



dont forget that soundtrack man, Ezio's family.. it was so good it was reused in AC unity


----------



## sarosh (Nov 3, 2015)

Crysis 3

*i.imgur.com/3CP09Xf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OyUoZqM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rRwufQ8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bTLtVjU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eUfUQUo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nEBiACv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Q8gKuwU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4EqXrgp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XzLWuHO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/II53nt4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SXYBTzY.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2015)

Y U limit fps to 30, GTX 960 is more than capable to deliver 45+ fps at ultra


----------



## sarosh (Nov 3, 2015)

How do I make it go beyond that? I always keep vertical sync on. 
It was at 60fps before, then I increased the AA a bit and now it is at 30 only.

- - - Updated - - -

I actually don't have an Ultra option, and when i turn it to Very High the frame rates are about 24 or so and its not too smooth to play.
Is my motherboard bottle necking my card?


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2015)

Game looks good but story was average.


----------



## sarosh (Nov 3, 2015)

It's actually a bit confusing. I set everything to Very High and 16xAF, but I turned off AA and Vertical Sync, and I started getting about 40 - 44 fps. But even if I turn on mid-level AA the frame rates go down quite a bit. I think better to put AA totally off for this game?
The below screen is at everything at Very High

*i.imgur.com/9dFD268.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Nov 5, 2015)

Well Crysis 3 was hanging and freezing, I'll stick to buying and playing legal games. Is it true that pirated games are very difficult to run on Win10?

- - - Updated - - -

Assassins Creed - Black Flag

*i.imgur.com/DiRoTD3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HcwfwzA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vxm7z15.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ruLmqNJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JpcTcIV.jpg


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

*i67.tinypic.com/160y8hl.jpg
*i65.tinypic.com/4u6tc4.jpg
*i63.tinypic.com/68r8ds.jpg
*i63.tinypic.com/16jhpcm.jpg
*i66.tinypic.com/ipwcra.jpg

Call of Duty: Black Ops 3. 60 FPS maxed out 1440p.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2015)

What did the Minister said in second last screenshot ?


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

Faun said:


> What did the Minister said in second last screenshot ?



We killed and guards and the ungrateful dipshit just ordered us around.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> *i67.tinypic.com/160y8hl.jpg
> Call of Duty: Black Ops 3. 60 FPS maxed out 1440p.



 its actually working for nice to hear(read) that.........


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> its actually working for nice to hear(read) that.........



This game has such an epic Prologue.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2015)

seamon said:


> This game has such an epic Prologue.



Like Metal Gear Solid V ?


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

Faun said:


> Like Metal Gear Solid V ?



Better.


----------



## sarosh (Nov 7, 2015)

Assassins Creed - Black Flag

*i.imgur.com/WfSmhzv.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2015)

Starcraft II Heart of the swarm
*www.dropbox.com/s/n72gxnnsy6gwz9c/Screenshot2015-11-10%2021_32_28.jpg?dl=1
*www.dropbox.com/s/47d92sd56vn1pca/Screenshot2015-11-10%2021_32_38.jpg?dl=1
*www.dropbox.com/s/a3ecme2ryxo4tbf/Screenshot2015-11-11%2016_41_17.jpg?dl=1
The most beautiful loading screen Ive ever seen


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## sarosh (Nov 14, 2015)

Assassins Creed - Black Flag

*i.imgur.com/FKh5Ogx.jpg

Resident Evil - Revelations (Next game)

*i.imgur.com/yozVRN8.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2015)

Looking fwd to RE screenshots. I havent played the game.


----------



## sarosh (Nov 14, 2015)

I thought I would finish Assassins Creed first because it might be difficult to remember the controls for playing 2 games at the same time.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 17, 2015)

This beautiful piece of cake game, I don't know why I can't play this for more than half an hour.

*i.imgur.com/QpWsoFE.png

*i.imgur.com/VgfMaU3.png

*i.imgur.com/7SELFS5.png

*i.imgur.com/uP6Lvst.png

*i.imgur.com/3de69Xf.png

*i.imgur.com/CZyqX4q.png

*i.imgur.com/t1lBbtt.png

*i.imgur.com/afqYUd7.png

*i.imgur.com/0acYkvV.png

*i.imgur.com/ydXdFOB.png

*i.imgur.com/L5wvFL8.png

*i.imgur.com/sRIqoKr.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2015)

*www.dropbox.com/s/bpfqd02olj59gy2/Screenshot2015-11-12%2016_25_38.jpg?dl=1

*www.dropbox.com/s/vo6n46ed62u07io/Screenshot2015-11-12%2016_25_08.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks like kaiju


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2015)

More like this

*i.imgur.com/HFRK25V.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Nov 17, 2015)

Assassins Creed - Black Flag

*i.imgur.com/86Njk0M.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0svhxMJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lu8TEXl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XipkwCy.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Nov 19, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/4GSymVY.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

how to upload 4k screenshots


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2015)

you can buy a camera in warframe. For 10 credits, it lobs a "remote observer" wherever your weapon is pointed at, and shifts the pov to that spot for 20 seconds. 

*i.imgur.com/HWSZ9Zr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eOAtkjF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wRH0Ihw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JDnhtwf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qERvV2K.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3fEhA2f.jpg


----------



## snap (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh, its for taking pics! i thought the camera is used in stealth missions or something


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2015)

you can use it for that also I guess
even codex scanner is useful that way
*i.imgur.com/rbcOmHb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/07ivVih.jpg

*i.imgur.com/siB3Liu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DACB3Xr.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2015)

Boring, really really boring. I thought it would be like Saints Row, but it isn't! Are there any naughty kinda mods available for this game?

*i.imgur.com/ni2KTIs.png

*i.imgur.com/c1HoIXm.png

*i.imgur.com/GDis724.png

*i.imgur.com/cIDO8Zr.png

*i.imgur.com/I57egPL.png


----------



## sarosh (Nov 26, 2015)

Resident Evil - Revelations

*i.imgur.com/0Nqfa8e.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KdhfmjK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/66bVGhM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Aq3xWtw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NmbBWSQ.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2015)

Fallout and Saints Row.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 27, 2015)

The weapon crafting system in Fallout 4 is the best ive ever seen, Bethesda has learnt a lot from their mistakes


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 27, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> The weapon crafting system in Fallout 4 is the best ive ever seen, Bethesda has learnt a lot from their mistakes


Indeed. Even tho I havent played any fallout ever, and still I'm games less but watching people play online, is very much what I get. Fallout's weapons customization is awesome. More like mad max with guns


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Thrones_2015_11_29_23_23_41_623.png

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/Thrones_2015_11_29_23_29_10_455.png

I have post GoT depression now


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2015)

eh take heart, not book canon


----------



## sarosh (Nov 30, 2015)

Resident Evil - Revelations

*i.imgur.com/31FAHsf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kAkR345.jpg

*i.imgur.com/z06FRnR.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Nov 30, 2015)

how to upload 4k screenshots


----------



## sarosh (Dec 1, 2015)

Resident Evil - Revelations
Nice game. Anyone else who's played this game has found it a bit tough even on medium difficulty?

*i.imgur.com/KDVXGlj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BhmQeWn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ev7nNZ0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1o2ND5K.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fXnHd6R.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IoiMjUc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/O4EKnvb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hZQSDJ7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9er9gbh.jpg


----------



## Alok (Dec 1, 2015)

I played it , yeah bosses were tough


----------



## sarosh (Dec 2, 2015)

I was thinking of Devil May Cry or Metal Gear Solid as my next game, are they both good?

- - - Updated - - -

Resident Evil - Revelations (Finished)

*i.imgur.com/1OEBdRq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sIUJ0Hd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nUnbCNq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AJ6v99m.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WD5gDr2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CHhh4bl.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid is more like splinter cell but with open world.

Devil May Cry is like Darksiders. 

Metal Gear Revengeance is like Darksiders.


----------



## sarosh (Dec 2, 2015)

I've ordered DMC because I liked Darksiders II a lot, thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

The Vanishing of Ethan Hunt
Had downloaded this game based on a members recommendation. Just playing it until DMC arrives because it is not my type of game, but I didn't expect the graphics to look so extremely beautiful.

*i.imgur.com/0zBnmjo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VowCr1t.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pIlwIa7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2UGSa38.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OPQW9Yj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NJiS8w5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0rZe97Z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QVqJnCM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ta56hDP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gd5IpQK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KpyiNfe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sKKLgGV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uem9uuT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/B8Rvltd.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice pics


----------



## sarosh (Dec 5, 2015)

My collection of fully legal and paid for games thus far
*i.imgur.com/zA25iKm.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Devil May Cry
Similar to Resident Evil, also by Capcom, at the end of each I get this screen but I haven't yet figured out what the alphabets B, S etc mean. Some clarification would be appreciated if. I played entire Resident Evil without understanding what they truly meant.

*i.imgur.com/2elAubH.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/y0JAf49.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jSMLu6T.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dTXoYtn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oaMObhe.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2015)

Those are grades (based on your performance)

S > A > B > C > D

Final grade is B


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 5, 2015)

[MENTION=11830]sarosh[/MENTION]
Those alphabets are style ranks . B means brutal S means Savage SS means SSadistic and the highest rank SSS means SSSensational.Higher the combo , higher will be the style rank.Dante's speed will get a boost if you achieve higher ranks like SS or SSS.


----------



## sarosh (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you Rajat and Faun, I played entire Resident Evil with no clue what those alphabets where. This game is a lot of fun to hack and slash, I'd say its only 2nd to Darksiders II with the hack-n-slash experience.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 5, 2015)

you're one of the few people I know that actually like Darksiders (me included)


----------



## sarosh (Dec 6, 2015)

Maybe because Darksiders II was the first game I played on my controller, but I really liked the combat system of it.


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 6, 2015)

Mad Max

*i.imgur.com/5F3dxDG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BkaK0wx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AqK3mb7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/F0YJJCH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dhS1zJc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7vvoWN7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uCWnqXH.jpg

[IMGhttp://i.imgur.com/0VYR1Oo.jpg][/IMG]

*i.imgur.com/FzD8rWw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mXV8fBI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KhF9288.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WGpjDYl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/45q2v8c.jpg

*i.imgur.com/L14ULaZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/d4FXr7t.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jPQx8Vu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/g88CA7q.jpg

*i.imgur.com/toHt9vY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oYFY9ne.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1nNcbyr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/hApzBbW.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 10, 2015)

Hmm, Mad Max should be next in my list.

Syndicate, absolutely loving this game so far. It's still too modern for my liking, it still has guns!, and the characters are still not as charming as Ezio, Altair, but still this is a very good game for those who liked the epic AC II and the feeling of it.

The only shame is my old and poor rig can't manage to keep up 60, or even 50 at max settings, gotta get a new CPU!

*i.imgur.com/5mS9fLT.png

*i.imgur.com/sMcwVqL.png

*i.imgur.com/z3njVxP.png

*i.imgur.com/ffEeIXk.png

*i.imgur.com/vrLmUgl.png

*i.imgur.com/XVzsYtJ.png

*i.imgur.com/FpajY6j.png

*i.imgur.com/AKQZkjd.png

*i.imgur.com/NPriuHd.png

*i.imgur.com/MSdadoS.png

*i.imgur.com/POFFXyj.png

*i.imgur.com/5qo3Fc3.png


----------



## sarosh (Dec 11, 2015)

Devil May Cry 5

*i.imgur.com/Ccwg80z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/E5LTSNr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uS0orW8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ExpUnfM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/X3E8Sna.jpg

I'm at the last level of Devil May Cry. Thinking of Metal Gear Solid - The Phantom Pain as my next game, any thoughts?


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Devil May Cry 5
> 
> I'm at the last level of Devil May Cry. Thinking of Metal Gear Solid - The Phantom Pain as my next game, any thoughts?



It's good. I played it and left halfway. I prefer stealth. Open world, you can try various tactics.


----------



## sarosh (Dec 11, 2015)

That doesn't sound too encouraging for me to buy it.
I think I may go for this game, seems more casual and the type I will enjoy.

Rage (Anarchy Edition) [Dutch Import] (Anarchy Edition) Games PC - Price In India. Buy Rage (Anarchy Edition) [Dutch Import] (Anarchy Edition) Games PC Online at Flipkart.com


----------



## sarosh (Dec 14, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/6Ta8tW7.jpg


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 14, 2015)

So you finally got highest rank.
Good job buddy..!


----------



## sarosh (Dec 14, 2015)

Took a lot of effort and learning the capabilities of each of the 5 weapons, but worth it.
BTW the SSS rating was on the "Son of Sparda" mode which I unlocked after defeating the game on the first mode.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 16, 2015)

Few more from Syndicate, what a game it was. Even after the main campaign there are great stuffs to do! WOW!

*i.imgur.com/gvO5PW8.png

*i.imgur.com/NRwvAl1.png

*i.imgur.com/n7sSM1k.png

*i.imgur.com/fhwWjvk.png

*i.imgur.com/0deRRAo.png

*i.imgur.com/7ROJuxr.png

*i.imgur.com/fhwWjvk.png

*i.imgur.com/KaiKzcK.png

*i.imgur.com/HP1cNbs.png

*i.imgur.com/XJrHAPs.png

*i.imgur.com/9YWp5FO.png

*i.imgur.com/SJswgH7.png

*i.imgur.com/8RBJ4yx.png

*i.imgur.com/hG41FaD.png

*i.imgur.com/UAzWOQi.png

*i.imgur.com/dbXUDGj.png

*i.imgur.com/q6HiZPl.png

*i.imgur.com/Z3kcjIp.png

*i.imgur.com/NyXe3PG.png

*i.imgur.com/Jl8dwti.png


----------



## ZTR (Dec 22, 2015)

The Crew

*i.imgur.com/VycQYPg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FwDfaG3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ayaDowu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Hr2xJ97.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EiuR5dD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ThVcvdv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aUKYfcB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Zw38jlk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ilEqiB5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IhdbQP4.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Dec 23, 2015)

Since everyone here is a gamer, I thought I'd get some more opinions about whether it is easy or even win shooter (gun) games like FEAR, Crysis, Quake, Call of Duty, etc on a game controller?
Do you get better aiming with the controller after a few months practice, or its just better to stick with a good mouse for the shooter games?

How about devices like these for playing shooter gun games?
Thrustmaster USB Joystick - Thrustmaster : Flipkart.com

Genius MaxFighter F17 Joystick - Genius : Flipkart.com

Any inputs from someone who has used this type of joystick for shooter games will be helpful.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2015)

As long as the shooter has proper aim assist, it would be indistinguishable from it's console counterpart..
Some shooters do not have aim assist and that makes them almost impossible to play with controller
A good FPS game to play with a controller is borderlands 2, it has very good controller support ..
But, Mouse will always be better for FPS..period
Joysticks are meant for space sims like star citizen or air plane games like Ace combat, you cant play FPS On them


----------



## sarosh (Dec 23, 2015)

Just another question, how many customize the controls of their mouse/game controller before beginning the game, or are the default controls the optimum?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2015)

I dont normally change everything, just a few bits here and there.. I also use Logitech Control Panel to remap mouse button 4, 5,6,7,8 for other purposes (its really useful in fallout)


----------



## Alok (Dec 23, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Just another question, how many customize the controls of their mouse/game controller before beginning the game, or are the default controls the optimum?



always customize because I play Y-axis inverted.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 23, 2015)

Alok said:


> always customize because I play Y-axis inverted.



I used to be like you, but my mainstream friends forced me to change


----------



## Alok (Dec 23, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> I used to be like you, but my mainstream friends forced me to change



I'm too used to inverted aim to change now. It started back in San Andreas and PS2 days and now I get annoyed if a game doesn't have it.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 25, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Since everyone here is a gamer, I thought I'd get some more opinions about whether it is easy or even win shooter (gun) games like FEAR, Crysis, Quake, Call of Duty, etc on a game controller?
> Do you get better aiming with the controller after a few months practice, or its just better to stick with a good mouse for the shooter games?



Short answer: Mouse is mouse, garbage is garbage. Garbage here refers to controllers obviously. Even if you aim twice better and accurate with controllers than mice even then that's hilarious, because of the FEEL.


----------



## sarosh (Dec 25, 2015)

I think I agree, gun aiming/shooting games are just a lot better to play on the mouse.


----------



## sarosh (Dec 28, 2015)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon - Future Fighter
Pakistan Level

*i.imgur.com/AStNvte.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Jan 6, 2016)

Ghost Recon Future Soldier

*i.imgur.com/ezXYPZJ.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone played Alan Wake (PC)?


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 6, 2016)

sarosh said:


> Ghost Recon Future Soldier
> 
> *i.imgur.com/ezXYPZJ.jpg
> 
> ...


I've played Alan wake on pc


----------



## sarosh (Jan 6, 2016)

Just ordered it, hope it's good. How much did you buy it for?


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 6, 2016)

sarosh said:


> Just ordered it, hope it's good. How much did you buy it for?


I liked the game, not long enough Though. It was in college, so I played the *ahem* version


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2016)

sarosh said:


> Has anyone played Alan Wake (PC)?



yeah finished once . will play again someday.


----------



## Uchihamadara (Jan 7, 2016)

[MENTION=11830]sarosh[/MENTION]  Yes i have .its good game. not as scary as outlast though


----------



## sarosh (Jan 16, 2016)

Tom Clancy Ghost Recon: Future Soldier

*i.imgur.com/ynNYKgc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XCJxHcB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NdsuzN7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/08gIo49.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nrolzD1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SJ1IddZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SJ1IddZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eEC6gsC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EcsF3pj.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 16, 2016)

Pillars of Eternity writing



Spoiler



*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/359526927297700563/A49C13318F5AE086408B37DD9154050A8E82CE58/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2016)

Big RPG Fan, tried my best to play this game, but its clunky as hell.. The spell interactions are mediocre and the combat is crap by modern standards.. The story on the other hand is top notch..
Try Divinity Original Sin, thats a game I really love


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 16, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Big RPG Fan, tried my best to play this game, but its clunky as hell.. The spell interactions are mediocre and the combat is crap by modern standards.. The story on the other hand is top notch..
> Try Divinity Original Sin, thats a game I really love



I'm halfway in the game so can't really tell whether it's good or not. The most annoying thing was that they went to great lengths to support the backers. There are NPCs and tombs based on backers which kills the immersion. I won't say the combat is bad but it definitely doesn't do anything better than Dragon Age Origins. D:OS is on my wishlist. Just waiting for a good discount.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I'm halfway in the game so can't really tell whether it's good or not. The most annoying thing was that they went to great lengths to support the backers. There are NPCs and tombs based on backers which kills the immersion. I won't say the combat is bad but it definitely doesn't do anything better than Dragon Age Origins. D:OS is on my wishlist. Just waiting for a good discount.



Yup, exactly, Those tombs completley break immersion, still cant really blame them, they needed the moolah 

Try D:OS combat, you will love it, everything interacts with the environment and dem elemental effects are awesome

Another bad thing about this, is there's literally no good treasure or item that extends to lategame.. Even the best weapon you will find ingame has mediocre stats, there is no "WOW" factor when you encounter an enchanted sword..


----------



## sarosh (Jan 24, 2016)

Bulletstorm

*i.imgur.com/zoVOPAK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VuOd9IF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fxE2SMQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9pd9s0w.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fmhGsln.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pIxpaiB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/48zE6KV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WRqRSgH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YLfu10n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cLzkOFV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iI9jreM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AT7Bgl6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MtGOFuZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/stPjMAq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9OuPs4k.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jan 31, 2016)

Official Trackmania thread got lost in time.
So posting here.

In this game Trackmania Canyon, I fall off the track while racing. So I decided to see how far in the canyons I can drive.


Here is the Imgur album: How far can I drive in Trackmania Canyon? - Album on Imgur

*i.imgur.com/1AaTV8e.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5mxnjwR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/b1Tr7lF.jpg



Spoiler



The answer the original question: *Almost 66 thousand miles.*


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2016)

Those textures though. Try some other racing games Vyom if you like this genre very much. You got new rig right?


----------



## Vyom (Feb 2, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Those textures though. Try some other racing games Vyom if you like this genre very much. You got new rig right?


Yes, I have other racing games but I really like Trackmania. I didn't go over the graphics settings in the game. Maybe I can make the detail high.
Yes new rig I have, HD 4600. Only igpu.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/mvaNwMv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XWTt7Ar.jpg

*i.imgur.com/urQaFmg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4ASon5v.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MriFPcI.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Feb 7, 2016)

Bulletstorm

*i.imgur.com/6QpulzV.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 7, 2016)

Anorion reach enchanting 100, and craft a weapon with Lifesteal and Enhanced soul steal.. best enchantment ever


----------



## Piyush (Feb 7, 2016)

And use Windfury Shout to maximize the potential. 10/10 anime like action.


----------



## sarosh (Feb 14, 2016)

Alan Wake

*i.imgur.com/OoFFmXs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mbsz5vq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nzJTiVZ.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2016)

ooh ok will try all that
its so nice in wide angle

*i.imgur.com/92Ovn3e.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9VSimCN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YGIYUDc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/F9PUlIt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FWv83VW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/S1WRQIo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XRQ2GhC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xoggv7Y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ihlkpj2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KyZXe5P.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DIZrfml.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7UmSGTT.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2016)

wtf that FOV


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2016)

120. tried to make it look like go pro. thinking of making some parkour/timelapse videos... so many possibilities in this game


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 21, 2016)

This game never disappoints me whenever I play.
Even a small place is very huge to explore & puzzling at many times
There is nothing on the map except wrecked ships, cars and dead bodies but it still looks beautiful
Paisa wasul game 

*i.imgur.com/EJn1etF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oTPbsPJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bfJVnrr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YjfA4RK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aWiJdeR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lr92MXt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NZaTFx4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6TbyFk3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tXoz02R.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TOhOsLT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YDPlvKc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BwFWSK4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cof8XGs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3OvhOHJ.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Feb 22, 2016)

yeah borderlands was pretty fun


----------



## sarosh (Feb 25, 2016)

Alan Wake

*i.imgur.com/tms92eh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yM8rrJS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U5SdubT.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2016)

Anorion said:


> ooh ok will try all that
> its so nice in wide angle



try fish eye next time 

- - - Updated - - -



beingGamer said:


> This game never disappoints me whenever I play.
> Even a small place is very huge to explore & puzzling at many times
> There is nothing on the map except wrecked ships, cars and dead bodies but it still looks beautiful
> Paisa wasul game



this is Mad Max, right?

Are you playing on low gfx settings or are the gfx that bad??


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 26, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> try fish eye next time
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


No, i play on highest settings. Why?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> No, i play on highest settings. Why?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



thats strange.. 

the screenshots make it look like LQ.. can you provide full resolution caps?


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 26, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> thats strange..
> 
> the screenshots make it look like LQ.. can you provide full resolution caps?



*i.imgur.com/EJn1etF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oTPbsPJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bfJVnrr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YjfA4RK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aWiJdeR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lr92MXt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NZaTFx4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6TbyFk3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tXoz02R.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TOhOsLT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YDPlvKc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BwFWSK4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cof8XGs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3OvhOHJ.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Feb 26, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> try fish eye next time
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



more than fov 120-130 it starts getting too distorted


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 26, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> This game never disappoints me whenever I play.
> Even a small place is very huge to explore & puzzling at many times
> There is nothing on the map except wrecked ships, cars and dead bodies but it still looks beautiful
> Paisa wasul game
> ...



What is this game?


----------



## beingGamer (Feb 26, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> What is this game?


Mad max

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 9, 2016)

Dear Esther

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1698/26301257836_229a937c09_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1465/26260985731_ff62764ee7_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1525/25724451903_492a8a2eda_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1659/26054344930_0f946b9bba_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1606/26260985661_57286db5fe_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1547/26260985421_a928d237ca_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1649/26327211385_2dedc7eaf0_b.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Jul 2, 2016)

Call of Duty - Ghosts

*i.imgur.com/6pkuZ1P.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QLhI17x.jpg

*i.imgur.com/h9qRWgz.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/Kacxi3S.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CE1NgI8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6Bd3MJD.png

*i.imgur.com/IbFjSBi.jpg

*i.imgur.com/67wPOS4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/68SkA5A.png

*i.imgur.com/hrj6aFa.png

*i.imgur.com/rTN74CH.png

*i.imgur.com/ZhCQi0e.png

*i.imgur.com/alXxElo.png

*i.imgur.com/s2gAS3z.png


----------



## sarosh (Aug 23, 2016)

Dead Island

*i.imgur.com/tXnDN0H.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QqBTsuj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kIEbvk4.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

[Imgur](*i.imgur.com/kIEbvk4.jpg)

- - - Updated - - -

Medal Of  Honor - Warfighter

*i.imgur.com/jr3vKcR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aLgttCU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Mu30jn4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5FVeFW7.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 23, 2016)

Good to see some activity here, so many new releases and no one posting anything...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 28, 2016)

[MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] -Yeah, nice to see posts here. I don't get it why this thread does not have much activity.  
 [MENTION=11830]sarosh[/MENTION] - Medal Of Honor - Warfighter  -   If you  hadn't put the name, I'd have thought it was Battlefield 4.  Nice screenshots. 

*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8133/28666154234_360f2de06b_h.jpg
*c6.staticflickr.com/9/8521/28668214493_75b3cd8db9_h.jpg
*c2.staticflickr.com/9/8599/29288857985_15f733a544_h.jpg
*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8672/29180650522_1d9119a9ea_h.jpg
*c7.staticflickr.com/9/8396/29180652222_302b26d4ea_h.jpg

Flickr


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 29, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @gagan_kumar  -Yeah, nice to see posts here. I don't get it why this thread does not have much activity.
> @sarosh  - Medal Of Honor - Warfighter  -   If you  hadn't put the name, I'd have thought it was Battlefield 4.  Nice screenshots.



Holy **** that game looks so real....


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] -Yeah, nice to see posts here. I don't get it why this thread does not have much activity.
> [MENTION=11830]sarosh[/MENTION] - Medal Of Honor - Warfighter  -   If you  hadn't put the name, I'd have thought it was Battlefield 4.  Nice screenshots.
> 
> *c3.staticflickr.com/9/8133/28666154234_360f2de06b_h.jpg
> ...



arma III ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 29, 2016)

Yeah, it is Arma 3.  I keep stopping & looking around while playing, its great.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2016)

True 56K warning, i sh!t you not. These are all 2K res screenshots

Game: The Witcher 3



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/kvsPJvl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KmwqUlq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MB1uBtD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0DyGmj2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/e9ZxqHQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0IV2rTv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iZXLN8F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OYo6Rah.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fyQopLO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uDfhyZt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SoKAXWD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/g9Xkxbl.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

Right Click on images > Open in New Tab > Magnify to 100% > Enjai


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 25, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Game: The Witcher 3



Those are great. How do you get those without the hud in The Witcher 3?    

The vertical one is the unique and the best. Not used to seeing  game screenshots like that.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 25, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Right Click on images > Open in New Tab > Magnify to 100% > Enjai



Witcher and no NSFW screenshots?
I am disappointed.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 26, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Those are great. How do you get those without the hud in The Witcher 3?
> 
> The vertical one is the unique and the best. Not used to seeing  game screenshots like that.



NVIDIA Ansel ftw!!



Vyom said:


> Witcher and no NSFW screenshots?
> I am disappointed.



being a mod and promoting NSFW content. 
you set the bar ever so high byom mama.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 28, 2016)

35 MM

*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8345/29881343506_02d71c7f3c_h.jpg

*c4.staticflickr.com/9/8223/29289974483_d681437d8a_h.jpg

*c5.staticflickr.com/8/7536/29289147564_1e7c79f25d_h.jpg

*c4.staticflickr.com/9/8136/29833082331_43614bd1bd_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8428/29289150464_8697f91f43_h.jpg



More screenshots from this game


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 28, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> 35 MM
> 
> More screenshots from this game



the name of the game is 35mm??

the first and second shots are pretty good!


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2016)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]

Atmosphere looks eerie and good. Is is some sort of survival game?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 28, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> the name of the game is 35mm??


Yeah, name of the game is 35 MM.
*www.pcgamer.com/35mm




Piyush said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]
> 
> Atmosphere looks eerie and good. Is is some sort of survival game?



Reminded me a little of STALKER/Metro.  I wouldn't exactly call it a survival game, You are mostly walking for the first half  & get a gun only in the 2nd half & some puzzles. The way gun operates /gun play is is terrible.  
The game overall has a nice atmosphere but its quite short  3-4 hours. Worth a try.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 7, 2016)

Everybody's gone to the Rapture 


*c3.staticflickr.com/8/7581/27218775474_d0e2290650_h.jpg

*c6.staticflickr.com/8/7414/27830919725_6d67b07f43_h.jpg

*c7.staticflickr.com/8/7592/27218780334_001d1a7e5f_h.jpg

*c6.staticflickr.com/8/7194/27755007781_29ccf047bf_h.jpg

*c6.staticflickr.com/8/7431/27830917165_9b4ac0e8c1_h.jpg

*c7.staticflickr.com/8/7176/27796652886_54147b151a_h.jpg

*c7.staticflickr.com/8/7585/27218779294_aacf82438f_h.jpg

*c6.staticflickr.com/8/7569/27830920165_4e401209b1_h.jpg

Everybody's gone to the Rapture  Flickr


----------



## sarosh (Oct 25, 2016)

Hows good are the games:

1) Deus ex - Mankind Divided

2) Rage - Anarchy Edition


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 18, 2016)

Infinite Warfare.

*i.imgur.com/1PoHmk7.png

*i.imgur.com/b14YAKf.png

*i.imgur.com/bCik3tx.png

*i.imgur.com/3PjJMGb.png

*i.imgur.com/fgP8vl2.png


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 18, 2016)

sarosh said:


> Hows good are the games:
> 
> 1) Deus ex - Mankind Divided



There's a game thread with opinions:
*forum.digit.in/gamerz/190907-deus-ex-mankind-divided-3.html


----------



## true_lies (Dec 12, 2016)

Started playing this last week, and just wow!!


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/dQqpiLr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MyI9dhW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yknHAsM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pnASrUR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZaD6aMy.png
*i.imgur.com/8bj4wUK.png
*i.imgur.com/IpwVEOh.png
*i.imgur.com/ZB9tvaZ.png
*i.imgur.com/qA5OWV6.png
*i.imgur.com/AimjZoa.jpg



P.S. - Should i download the High Resolution Texture Pack? Saw on some sites that it affects performance.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 12, 2016)

^game name?


----------



## masterkd (Dec 12, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ^game name?



Its Skyrim man!!


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 13, 2016)

ah.okk. Actually I live under a rock, so ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 16, 2017)

*s29.postimg.org/l0hx1k5rb/1920x1080.jpg


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 16, 2017)

What game ^^ ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 16, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What game ^^ ?



For Honor...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 16, 2017)

Arma 3

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/331/31487871873_f56018cccb_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/459/32298493055_4d1641492c_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/713/31487871463_9ffa0c1048_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/615/31921790400_44dee3941d_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/773/31921793300_6b304f4024_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/660/32148832272_bd2e347053_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/564/32298492555_3177e335e9_h.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 20, 2017)

Witcher 3
*s28.postimg.org/i67qh5dr1/20170112204348_1.jpg
*s30.postimg.org/gbmhbxawx/20170112204341_1.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/akxk9qxnb/20170120144310_1.jpg
*s30.postimg.org/v76wh0bv5/20170120144334_1.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 21, 2017)

[MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]  - Play that last game without the minimap or atleast without the enemy/animal icons. Its a lot more immersive that way.  
Is the first one from the DLC ?



Crysis- 10 years old game but still looks great.

*c1.staticflickr.com/6/5592/30429433491_d3057064e0_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/370/32183348206_0e6b906db6_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/357/31411373093_4c25aa5608_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8758/30034657961_69c6ae7c3d_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/6/5442/30169690865_e295325a6f_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8589/30429434651_bd89c1f23f_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/6/5544/31079132066_12e3ca2157_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8521/29069357236_2dbb62df7c_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8189/29230306426_d345b8efcd_h.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 1, 2017)

A bit of Skyrim

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/525/31695298804_568ca01b41_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/715/32386523492_1a924db553_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/757/32416231091_df1f786f0e_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/312/31695299184_c126e8ed70_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/445/31695298984_7c171f4ab1_h.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 2, 2017)

Turn off Dof please.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 3, 2017)

FarCry Primal

*s24.postimg.org/y2qqxxncl/20170130162427_1.jpg*postimage.org/
*s23.postimg.org/ducify88r/20170130162422_1.jpg*postimage.org/app.php
*s27.postimg.org/yb9b1hff7/20170130162429_1.jpg*postimage.org/
*s28.postimg.org/d99ldxo0d/20170130162437_1.jpg*postimage.org/
*s28.postimg.org/nmt5ctw4t/20170130162443_1.jpg*pixxxels.org/
*s23.postimg.org/8nt051q5n/20170130162453_1.jpg*postimage.org/app.php


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow, on this last page, every other screenshot apart from Skyrim looks so whitewashed 

Those screenshots are too good [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] Just like the samples from nexus mods page


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 4, 2017)

Piyush said:


> Those screenshots are too good [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] Just like the samples from nexus mods page


Using K Enb for those. It drops the fps crazy though.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2017)

DuckTales ... swimming in monies...

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/91597771044777310/60BFDAB9ADD058818E383BD7C35B9ECDAA8ECC81/


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2017)

Dead Space

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/296/32551932412_6c6158d4d6_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/341/32704410265_638b192982_h.jpg


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 5, 2017)

Shadow Warrior 2

*i.imgur.com/NYRGAfk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IXmZt41.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fcFPpDd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LY3N7zz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/d7rElcW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rNsMs8a.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IXmZt41.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2017)

Dead Space

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/635/31899051753_bba5a476a5_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/599/32711894575_9f8efc9ceb_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/721/31899049843_afb38fcf2d_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/262/32589272101_1e01279323_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/402/32589261521_6002b8bdd4_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/274/32589251741_d4acd30310_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/408/32559327802_e88b45ad00_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/385/32559328332_61dccb3b37_h.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> A bit of Skyrim



which mod?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 5, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> which mod?



I had about 105 mods in this.  Most important ones are 

SKSE Scripts
Static_Mesh_Improvement
Skyrim_Realistic_Overhaul , 021_Skyrim HD 2K Final, 031_4K_Mountains ,_Better Rocks and Mountains
Hybrids Hires Plant and Herb, Flora Overhaul , TreesHD_Skyrim, Ultimate Lush, Natural Grass , 
WATER  

ENB for lighting : K ENB

Unfortunately something went wrong with the Nexus mod manager and I am going to do a clean install again.


----------



## Faun (Feb 5, 2017)

Dead Space

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/264/31885515584_8e9f0ded67_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/743/31914891633_d218e54870_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/733/31885477454_f63ddec08e_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/601/31885480704_66edc80712_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/314/31915079173_cc27002cfe_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/269/31915171943_86d98f5bd8_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/332/31915119823_e0bb053586_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/777/32728775445_e04b2cab65_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/411/31885474634_d01d2a5024_h.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 7, 2017)

Skyrim

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/730/32378577580_9923823d7f_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/416/32378577250_61001326d8_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/399/32378574940_ab88f19438_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/662/32542463902_c56a190396_h.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2017)

Dead Space

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/738/32618902052_690b6100be_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/780/32618897792_b087a8a7d2_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/658/32392110990_2e7a8077d7_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/666/32772248895_acddd794d1_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/585/31958191933_75db28fbc9_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/404/32772236195_117ede9c2f_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/697/32648769841_b98d826b0f_h.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I had about 105 mods in this.  Most important ones are
> 
> SKSE Scripts
> Static_Mesh_Improvement
> ...


Yes, one of the MODS may become incompatible, so the game becomes unstable or even does not open.

Max MODS I used was 40 I think. ENB mod uses lot of Ram & VRam as well.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 11, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, one of the MODS may become incompatible, so the game becomes unstable or even does not open.
> 
> Max MODS I used was 40 I think. ENB mod uses lot of Ram & VRam as well.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



Started again, Using Mod Organizer this time. But I haven't found an Enb that looks good everywhere.

Here are the mods I have so far.  There are more character and animal mods below in this list.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Skyrim-Mods_zpsi8aqsco7.jpg

Have you tried DyndoLod before ?   Seems a little interesting but risky.


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2017)

Dead Space

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2086/32727661912_be2ed58394_h.jpg

*c2.staticflickr.com/4/3693/32038295364_b1269adbd0_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2204/32840058986_3ca8c7cb2e_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2536/32880943535_6e0385fc72_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2800/32880934005_4c1fc77ecd_h.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 17, 2017)

Skyrim

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2388/32122463713_df1a2bb23a_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2365/32696558612_e1d9383445_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2504/32767500221_970283cbd2_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2879/32696558792_2b035dde76_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/450/32850100195_99f8b9983f_h.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Feb 17, 2017)

Special Edition or ENB?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 17, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Special Edition or ENB?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



Not the special edition.  Not using the special edition till it gets SKSE.  
These ones have TK ENB.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 18, 2017)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Skyrim



Mod list please...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 18, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> Mod list please...



Mods I am running right now.  The ones above have TK Enb, In this one I have K Enb.


Spoiler



*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Skyrim-Mods_zpskoa9bur1.jpg



More Skyrim. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2157/32813912672_0e219952a0_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/617/32813912462_af6616f6ad_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2312/32813913222_0627eb3b40_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2770/32968276565_e609805de5_h.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/4/3939/32813913662_420bdae6e5_h.jpg


----------



## true_lies (Feb 19, 2017)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/3dxga3Y.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3byEAdq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xkaakld.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vbyD5dg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BZvbkep.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4mt339T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3GxvVrD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/C5GLrNN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/g1Ation.jpg
*i.imgur.com/35oTmWr.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 19, 2017)

^game name??


----------



## true_lies (Feb 19, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> ^game name??


Fallout 3

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2017)

Modded Fallout 4 a bit.

Settings: 1920*1080, High textures, DoF enabled, Bloom disabled, 2x AA, 16x AF, Godrays off(suggested by many modders to reduce flickering), Water quality high, Shadows medium

Notable graphics mods used: Vivid textures pack (landscapes, roads, bridges, trees), Clean waters of commonwealth (for very clear water despite of lore breaking), Vivid weather, Enhanced wasteland preset ( includes both reshader and ENB ), Darker nights (to give stalker like atmosphere in nights), 

Tried Fallout 4 seasons mod, used Summer season, didnt like it very much despite it looking cool in videos
*image.ibb.co/hJ6jqa/Fallout4_2017_02_26_19_24_09_29.jpg

Clean water mod 
*image.ibb.co/k9cDiv/Fallout4_2017_02_26_19_48_11_56.jpg

Vault suit mod used- Proto, variant Shadow Hexa
*image.ibb.co/gvmjqa/Fallout4_2017_02_26_19_56_49_49.jpg

Radiation storm far away, the weather is changed a lot via Vivid weathers mod
*image.ibb.co/bvbTGF/Fallout4_2017_02_26_20_24_39_51.jpg

Rainfall varies from normal to heavy downpour restricting range of vision
*image.ibb.co/cpOVVa/Fallout4_2017_02_26_20_37_44_79.jpg

Darker nights with PipBoy flashlight mod enabled
*image.ibb.co/k4zR3v/Fallout4_2017_02_26_21_22_06_11.jpg

Needs some grassland or similar mod, coz this image looks bland
*image.ibb.co/g5Ztiv/Fallout4_2017_02_26_23_14_32_16.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Added Autumn season mod along with grassland mod, looks better 

*image.ibb.co/dGoHbF/Fallout4_2017_02_27_02_21_14_56.jpg

*image.ibb.co/eZjCAa/Fallout4_2017_02_27_02_21_38_47.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Apr 9, 2017)

Witcher 2

*i.imgur.com/E1vCuZx.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 9, 2017)

Too lazy to post individual shots. Check link for Deus Ex Mankind Divided screenshots. Compressed jpegs though.

Steam Community :: chimera201 :: Screenshot


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 9, 2017)

Awsome game.

*i.imgur.com/fWXEP9l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WXzKAUX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/S5jNGOQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vtLwiZJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2RKNxJo.jpg


----------



## seamon (Apr 10, 2017)

^ I agree. Easily the GOTY for me.


----------



## sarosh (Apr 10, 2017)

Wolfenstein - The New Order

*i.imgur.com/NCU0ZFQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Q7WC1KI.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 10, 2017)

Guys, please mention the at least name of the game when posting your screenshots.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 10, 2017)

TheSloth said:


> Guys, please mention the at least name of the game when posting your screenshots.



I agree. "Awesome game" doesn't cut it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 10, 2017)

Vyom said:


> I agree. "Awesome game" doesn't cut it.



Well i didn't know non-gamers were here. Game is Mass effect: Andromeda.


----------



## seamon (Apr 11, 2017)

kapilove77 said:


> Well i didn't know non-gamers were here. Game is Mass effect: Andromeda.



Except for Suvi's accent, not a single fault in the game.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 12, 2017)

[MENTION=41167]kapilove77[/MENTION] cool, you bought Mass effect or..."CPY"?


----------



## sarosh (Apr 23, 2017)

Wolfenstein - New Order
*i.imgur.com/dqVQL9l.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 23, 2017)

Mass Effect - Andromeda

*s23.postimg.org/blmdywvbf/Mass_Effect_Andromeda_23-_Apr-17_11_01_20_AM.png*postimage.io/*certificity.com
*s17.postimg.org/9sg39521r/Mass_Effect_Andromeda_23-_Apr-17_11_01_04_AM.png*postimage.io/app.php*certificity.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 8, 2017)

Assassin's Creed:Unity

*s16.postimg.org/yu1xxsar9/20170508095548_1.jpg
*s1.postimg.org/nkzf9hhdb/20170508095543_1.jpg
*s30.postimg.org/d5374plg1/20170508095536_1.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 9, 2017)

Steam Community :: Screenshot


----------



## quicky008 (May 10, 2017)

I wonder why has ME:andromeda garnered so much hate and unfavourable reviews despite being quite an enjoyable and well optimized title.Initially the awkward facial animations did cause a bit of annoyance but most of them were fixed in the 1.05 patch.Personally,i think its a lot better than the older ME titles which became really repetitive after a while.This new ME on the other hand incorporates huge and diverse alien worlds(not to mention gorgeous),new combat mechanisms and a wide array of new enemy types which make it really entertaining to play!

@bssunilreddy :Were you running AC unity on your rig at 1080p?What were your avg FPSs while playing the game?

@Faun: which iteration of dead space was it?Is it the 1st game that was released in 2008?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> @bssunilreddy :Were you running AC unity on your rig at 1080p?What were your avg FPSs while playing the game?


36 to 41 fps where the settings are optimised to my GPU which is GTX950.


----------



## quicky008 (May 10, 2017)

36-41 fps is quite impressive @ 1080p,considering that this game is not at all well optimized.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 19, 2017)

Borderlands 2
*i.imgur.com/UbzHlUy.png
*i.imgur.com/aZwLfiP.png
*i.imgur.com/9mMdC3y.png
*i.imgur.com/6CoPvjk.png
*i.imgur.com/yuE0dO6.png
*i.imgur.com/51COf6O.png


----------



## true_lies (Jul 19, 2017)

More Borderlands 2
*i.imgur.com/XnWhZlE.png
*i.imgur.com/vqjkEwy.png
Going for Jack
*i.imgur.com/xGpC2Ql.png
The Warrior
*i.imgur.com/slQbGx1.png
*i.imgur.com/Pq7W7cO.png
*i.imgur.com/bbOZPSB.png
Dead Warrior
*i.imgur.com/0LLE6dV.png
*i.imgur.com/pmeN2g9.png
Lilith killing Jack
*i.imgur.com/a2XPCyg.png
Waiting on Borderlands 3
*i.imgur.com/dBfvDnn.png

Off Topic: What happened to the spoiler tag option?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 19, 2017)

true_lies said:


> Off Topic: What happened to the spoiler tag option?


It's still ... 



Spoiler



Here.


----------



## true_lies (Jul 20, 2017)

Vyom said:


> It's still ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind....


----------



## HE-MAN (Jul 29, 2017)

Witcher 3. 2160p Maxed out incredibly beautiful, CD Project should add HDR to the game.
*i.imgur.com/NgsPxOV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TVM7l6y.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fiU91Zx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6k31VmF.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2017)

can anyone point me to the gameplay videos thread?


----------



## HE-MAN (Jul 31, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/ewtnEMa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WzMOctr.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2017)

Few screenshots from my The Crew: Wild Run:

*i.imgur.com/1EHbRlN.png
*i.imgur.com/NZSkeKA.png
*i.imgur.com/4K9Hf1L.png
*i.imgur.com/dtCKYwY.png
*i.imgur.com/sMswO7d.png
*i.imgur.com/j3wwrnG.png
*i.imgur.com/fIALL2S.png
*i.imgur.com/NbhJ4Do.png


----------



## Vyom (Aug 7, 2017)

More breathtaking The Crew screenshots:

*i.imgur.com/5K34m5n.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/FlIhcS0.jpg *i.imgur.com/943eHnx.jpg *i.imgur.com/ABHIqep.jpg *i.imgur.com/ty14Ekd.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Aug 11, 2017)

This game has not aged well.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2017)

HE-MAN said:


> This game has not aged well.


Well, I had a blast exploring new places with an online friend.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2017)

More pics of The Crew, after I repaired my mobo and started cruising in USA again...

Full album here: The Crew with Mani 5

Selected good pics:

*i.imgur.com/OCaBQLW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sXNHEmq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oShV4G6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1tS1MDV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wU0ZYf0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nrRA8yF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RZKidNB.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Oct 17, 2017)

Dark Souls II

*i.imgur.com/bkGKy6Y.jpg


*i.imgur.com/L5j5ALH.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Oct 20, 2017)

Diwali Greetings.

I was  curious to know the  gamers opinions about the following two games:

1) God of War 4 (Just ordered on snapdeal, should arrive today)

2)  Dark  Souls III (I found Dark Souls  II very  addictive and makes you keep coming back to the game)


----------



## HE-MAN (Oct 23, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/3avTGna.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ouJtgSS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fenqlWc.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 28, 2017)

FH3

Mercedes-AMG-C63
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4411/35825402473_68fe665466_b.jpg

Ford-Falcon
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4442/36330462231_08ae421990_b.jpg

Nissan370Z
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4303/36292121945_79655fc353_b.jpg
*drscdn.500px.org/photo/233383971/m%3D900/v2?user_id=4745128&webp=true&sig=89171e29d362d961f760587ac25afa0b9d9c1fa12fb243aacdf6fe1d7922740f


----------



## HE-MAN (Nov 2, 2017)

AC Origins
*i.imgur.com/KNnT9pJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/n4NSPIK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kMGnJP8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QsbNEdF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8xO5ecR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QEKRMys.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ryGA3XI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/28HY8gO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OxNiA2D.jpg

FH3
*i.imgur.com/xxW78oW.jpg

FM7
*i.imgur.com/Flqx8I2.jpg


----------



## billubakra (Nov 2, 2017)

How do you guys take such Hi-Res screenshots from the game?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 3, 2017)

billubakra said:


> How do you guys take such Hi-Res screenshots from the game?



Some games like Forza have built in photo mode.
Other times I use Fraps or Bandicam (where Fraps doesn't work).


----------



## HE-MAN (Nov 17, 2017)

gt sports
*i.imgur.com/bIFWYg2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QtV9TA3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/20qL63q.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 18, 2017)

HE-MAN said:


> gt sports
> 
> *i.imgur.com/20qL63q.jpg



That last one looks great.


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 13, 2017)

Ac origins Update 1.10 adds HDR support on PC and its beautiful some HDR screens will look weird on SDR screens.
*i.imgur.com/fDbrz5h.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bH05nhj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mleQchU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/s4b42cp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BVFkW5B.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2017)

God dayum


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 16, 2017)

HDR screen Horizon Zero Dawn The Frozen Wilds
*i.imgur.com/mI0L5Aa.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 1, 2018)

Started playing this Indie Game Hob. Really Good game
*i.imgur.com/MtZccCv.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2018)

*www.dropbox.com/s/mmh5471kbj46c0d/Screenshot%202018-01-08%2023.09.50.png?dl=1


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 11, 2018)

@Nerevarine - What game is that ?

The Hunter -  Call of the Wild.

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4591/39311174431_86512f635d_o.jpg
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4644/25503807018_8c4205d120_o.jpg
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4601/39473362181_b2d2773d43_o.jpg
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4725/24473379247_2baa941ce1_o.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 11, 2018)

@Nerevarine  
Mass murderer playthrough? Why holding a gun in that place? Also you can set HUD elements to timed fade out for more immersion.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2018)

@*Gen.Libeb*
*Its DEUS EX Mankind divided. *

*Not playing mass murderer, thought the scope on the gun give an added effect to the screenshot.*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2018)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qw6yZ3D.jpg



Witcher 3 Rendered at 8k using ansel.. Big image warning


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 2, 2018)

Final Fantasy XV Windows
 Edition



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qw6yZ3D.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4TmND5u.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3G3ZluH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AbTa3rJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GiIYmPJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/49xuJPU.jpg


*i.imgur.com/xFY7c0O.jpg
*i.imgur.com/x4yFm4O.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Pty7EBb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jewj4mN.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 5, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/AnDuIPL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BDX73Dq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1wudTfM.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/zXxtanX.jpg


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 11, 2018)

Monster Hunter World PS4 Screenshots

*i.imgur.com/8TXYYc4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LBY2PI8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OzAagYR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rfC0a5w.jpg
*i.imgur.com/C5N9oTw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mDjETZ0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9rfrHDD.jpg


----------



## true_lies (Feb 24, 2018)

Metro: Last Light


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/pbU9eRT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fZgSMFx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/E5OBHok.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/LgeV71u.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tszGIvx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FrRtaZ2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qh8kF2B.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1Vi5v4b.jpg
*i.imgur.com/O3z7xPw.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LqfYNR3.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 22, 2018)

*www.dropbox.com/s/x2cyk5yr7t9t3as/20180322231046_1.jpg?dl=1
BEAUTIFUL game 
Hellblade


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 10, 2018)

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/920299309898000604/33A8692CDC0074219B6E0A12CE6E7ABA85144A08/ 

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/920299309897996095/FFA3F964E87DDDE25B85C68A95CAFC8974436A38/ 

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/920299309898007425/061C0A34358B70E864F5ECDEDD655B9E5AC4329A/


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 12, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/vMZ48pK.jpg
Far Cry 5 HDR Screenshot will look washed out on SDR screen


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 20, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/rPqb86G.jpg
*i.imgur.com/u789ql5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LfvI1AM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kP8xv3a.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SoAvTn8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/A6hWqyl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yand5H2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/v82CrBN.jpg


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 21, 2018)

God of war 4 looks insane.. Thinking of buying a  PS4 just to play this game.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 30, 2018)

This one is beautiful


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/HyfgfaG.png
*i.imgur.com/XQRsROu.png
*i.imgur.com/LvFbUvJ.png
*i.imgur.com/WYrqHHI.png
*i.imgur.com/lRZUrRn.png
*i.imgur.com/j3jDcNT.png
*i.imgur.com/dBAh7ZE.png
*i.imgur.com/cBnTQtF.png
*i.imgur.com/qrjEtUt.png
*i.imgur.com/twl43Ni.png
*i.imgur.com/Gdx0gao.png
*i.imgur.com/FdT0Wrd.png
*i.imgur.com/rTepACx.png
*i.imgur.com/tMhRCpo.png
*i.imgur.com/SoQMFos.png


----------



## Piyush (Jul 8, 2018)

Some DayZ 0.63 pics

*i.imgur.com/1tPBQZP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9aaRWFP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Gfmtr5s.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3ySsL1A.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Aug 29, 2018)

Started playing Avorion

First ship. Disco light thing going on with the thrusters here.
*i.imgur.com/1JVfXye.jpg

Second ship, much more proud of this one. Design grew organically, but really glad how it turned out. Used red and blue thrusters only, few white ones. Despite its size, it turns very quickly. 
*i.imgur.com/RimqkHD.jpg

The navigation systems are at the back. Crew quarters in the middle. Blue squares are docks.
*i.imgur.com/wfiKKQG.jpg

Computers, energy generators and batteries are in the front
*i.imgur.com/asw1MBc.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Aug 30, 2018)

@Anorion You should try Rebel Galaxy, damn good space sim.
Edit: Here are some of my screenshots:

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/931563846187907631/BD69096684DA9A9200A6D9F957034587FD6CE89A/ 
*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/931564346194189997/987EF8628442693F12456A4015AE4F7228FA9E90/ 
I have more but haven't uploaded yet.


----------



## true_lies (Sep 1, 2018)

Tom Clancy's The Division


Spoiler



Welcome to New York
*i.imgur.com/nzROeox.png
*i.imgur.com/U9UWuTM.png
*i.imgur.com/6VM428h.png
*i.imgur.com/chMOomb.png
Times Square
*i.imgur.com/adqEyLk.png
Dynamic weather, hit by a blizzard
*i.imgur.com/bq83oGW.png
Night Time
*i.imgur.com/LVqN6dA.png
*i.imgur.com/bQVtAna.png
*i.imgur.com/P8zyVeo.png
*i.imgur.com/p3gzk8u.png
Indoor
*i.imgur.com/OZfqcrM.png
*i.imgur.com/85u13eG.png
*i.imgur.com/Y92REQf.png
*i.imgur.com/KKcgWhc.png
Story mission final boss dead
*i.imgur.com/YsmJ8fn.png


----------



## true_lies (Jan 25, 2019)

Destiny 2


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QkhjAXn.png
*i.imgur.com/ohQCZxk.png
*i.imgur.com/RLZNEmU.png
*i.imgur.com/P4y78pF.png
*i.imgur.com/b8xmQCX.png
*i.imgur.com/cDO0Xwc.png
*i.imgur.com/plQSAsB.png
*i.imgur.com/NFH3VSo.png
*i.imgur.com/6H3F0q5.png
*i.imgur.com/Am5SzDN.png


----------



## chimera201 (May 9, 2020)

Kingdom Come Deliverance



Spoiler



*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1012691837453431914/499074F12EE9C76289DC5A05CA89E7B95C81C9C1/*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1012691837445260992/9BA15B4A87A222562EB521AA2DB7C58C7E73E95A/*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1012691837445260821/DA2000231829E997E7C71394E5F364FE7E260A3C/


----------



## true_lies (May 13, 2020)

Original vs the Remaster


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OWriMQX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zQ341HK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xFhAVXM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Xscn0MF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1RZgQ0c.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Tf4IOJi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oyka5bM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/e0P9eVq.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Original vs the Remaster


Which game is this, Crysis?


----------



## chimera201 (May 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which game is this, Crysis?



That is Halo probably 2. Crysis looks a lot better than that.


----------



## true_lies (May 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which game is this, Crysis?


Halo 2: Anniversary edition

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 14, 2020)

Halo 2 Remastered from MCC



Spoiler



 *steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1026203121196269603/4F0E3DFCB7443490593CA3E6AA6E469E88E9E264/ 

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1026203121196269368/9C670ABE5871194EBA1AA8E05C7FF25E18E505E8/



*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1026203121196269603/4F0E3DFCB7443490593CA3E6AA6E469E88E9E264/

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1026203216030198333/B592129E8B649F637C1BF3157B96381822805F03/

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/1026203216030198564/5759A9AE590CAB0C261801A0A17FF8C253038B55/


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Halo 2 Remastered from MCC


2nd screenshot, what circular shape like structure is that.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 14, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> 2nd screenshot, what circular shape like structure is that.


That's the covenant city of high charity


----------



## thetechfreak (May 15, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> 2nd screenshot, what circular shape like structure is that.


Yeah @Nerevarine is right and 2nd last photo is inside view of same place. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah @Nerevarine is right and 2nd last photo is inside view of same place.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


I hope they make some big budget live adaptation or at least a good animated version of this series in future.


----------



## true_lies (May 18, 2020)

The Outer Worlds


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/QGw3ZYE.png
*i.imgur.com/ZQHEysm.png
*i.imgur.com/1GVy4uf.png
*i.imgur.com/S4iuHVs.png
*i.imgur.com/Qo5mhjJ.png
*i.imgur.com/iaCh6Ai.png
*i.imgur.com/SZIeg6S.png
*i.imgur.com/YbcCmbx.png
*i.imgur.com/IKNZUV7.png
*i.imgur.com/z8TFAfj.png
*i.imgur.com/Nxpw0df.png
*i.imgur.com/PKseIZl.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 18, 2020)

true_lies said:


> The Outer Worlds


That character name "Parvati" , nice to see Indian names appearing more often in games.


----------



## true_lies (May 19, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That character name "Parvati" , nice to see Indian names appearing more often in games.


There are more NPCs with Indian names, but their accent and pronounciation of the names is nowhere near Indian.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2020)

Halo 3 PC First mission


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2021)

Forza Horizon 4



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PentJte.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LHXqTra.jpg


 *i.imgur.com/ZO3rwrC.jpg 

 *i.imgur.com/KUrsNhh.jpg 

 *i.imgur.com/gLmAdvX.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Dec 20, 2021)

Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition


----------



## Desmond (Dec 21, 2021)

Perhaps post the actual screenshots as well?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I hope they make some big budget live adaptation or at least a good animated version of this series in future.


----------



## sarosh (Dec 21, 2021)

I forgot how to do it, earlier I used to us imgurl I guess.


----------



## sarosh (Dec 21, 2021)

Metro Exodus with Ultra Ray Tracing


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


>


Finally! Now just hope it doesn't end up like Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## true_lies (Dec 29, 2021)

Outriders


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/d6JflXY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fvGsGW1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8LLUIN8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wkAonRU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KchFGVi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cHjMlYf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vDqGcWL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/A7SAgEM.jpg


----------



## sarosh (Jan 8, 2022)

NieR: Automata on RTX 3050


----------



## true_lies (Jan 13, 2022)

The Division 2


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Hnyu4Ik.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YtKwvKe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qx3ni4A.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6DzXdHu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/dghgNro.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IdE4LBC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qRULybc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mvzE7Ts.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Finally! Now just hope it doesn't end up like Cowboy Bebop.


If you like Sci Fi shows, try The Expanse on amazon prime.

It ended today


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> If you like Sci Fi shows, try The Expanse on amazon prime.
> 
> It ended today


It has been on my watch list for years now along with Stargate series, will finish them in one go when get the time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2022)

Employee: How many easter eggs should we put in the last episode of Expanse.
Director: Yes







Im sure all of them are a reference to someone.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 15, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Im sure all of them are a reference to someone.


I can see Total Recall, Minority Report, Starship Troopers, Terminator, Tron, Blade Runner, Star Trek, TMNT and some more can't really recall

The Expanse to me has come close to a possibility of a Mass Effect Series. And Amazon is in talks to make one.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 15, 2022)

God of War - Boooooy, it is here on PC

Performance - On i7 8750H + RTX 2060 + 16 GB RAM + ext monitor, I get like 70-80fps in most scenes at 1080p original with just shadow turned down to low from original. Not using DLSS or lower render resolution.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 15, 2022)

true_lies said:


> I can see Total Recall, Minority Report, Starship Troopers, Terminator, Tron, Blade Runner, Star Trek, TMNT and some more can't really recall
> 
> The Expanse to me has come close to a possibility of a Mass Effect Series. And Amazon is in talks to make one.


The Expanse was really great, sad that they ended it. There's more story remaining apparently.


----------



## true_lies (Feb 22, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/AchzYg6.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 22, 2022)

Femshep isnt for me but naisu.

Dont forget to say, "we'll bang, ok?"


----------



## true_lies (Feb 23, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Dont forget to say, "we'll bang, ok?"


That's compulsory with every male shep playthrough.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2022)

true_lies said:


> That's compulsory with every male shep playthrough.


OMG the voice actor acknowledged it.


----------



## true_lies (May 28, 2022)

Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition, RTX On


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/AqRhCsa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/K6GOKWX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/W27XwUI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Jm0bS5M.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mCEsdeE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BsJJE5Q.jpg
*i.imgur.com/u29Rpmj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oPbdWCK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Goa588M.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mQg3WSt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DOLF5Xt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IIqKkMk.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2022)

true_lies said:


> Metro Exodus
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You got good ending or bad?


----------



## true_lies (May 28, 2022)

Desmond said:


> You got good ending or bad?



Good ending


Spoiler



1st time i played it few months back got good ending with Duke and Alyosha saved, and Damir stayed at the Caspian sea level
This playthrough all 3 stayed with the team



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 10, 2022)

The Ascent


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/6IHbtfo.png
*i.imgur.com/uN1mgCn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fgi8zOK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Nf90MX9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DLMR5sa.png
RTX On
*i.imgur.com/uYEE9A3.png
*i.imgur.com/eF2YOF1.png
*i.imgur.com/dQlay33.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3w8w4CO.png
*i.imgur.com/ggg4wVd.png
*i.imgur.com/S7UBjdn.png
*i.imgur.com/Qyk2o28.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 10, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/ouSACtW.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2022)

thetechfreak said:


> *i.imgur.com/ouSACtW.jpg


What is this, some real world football match goof or some artificially created image?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> What is this, some real world football match goof or some artificially created image?


nono, highlight from FIFA 22 when I took a free kick.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2022)

thetechfreak said:


> nono, highlight from FIFA 22 when I took a free kick.


I only have a basic understanding of football so that image looked quite weird with 4 defenders basically looking around with their back towards the player kicking the ball over their head.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2022)

MVP for the first time in TDM mode in PUBG PC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> MVP for the first time in TDM mode in PUBG PC.


I thought PUBG servers access banned in India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2022)

Thats the PC version, not the mobile one. If Indian politician unkils know there are still pubg walahs, in PC, they might ban that too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 28, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Thats the PC version, not the mobile one. If Indian politician unkils know there are still pubg walahs, in PC, they might ban that too.


Tencent is not involved in the PC version, so doubt it will be affected. But who knows?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Tencent is not involved in the PC version, so doubt it will be affected. But who knows?


pubg mobile was banned because it grew popular. There's probably millions of noname chinese asset flips on playstore that will never get banned. Its just that they are under the radar.

League of legends, Path of exile, Valorant are owned by tencent, but you can play them fine on PC because they arent in the mainstream media.

Gaming just isnt a good look in India.


----------

